# [Speculations] MacBook Pros #2012



## M2oSa (14 Février 2012)

Salut tout le monde...
On sait deja que les Prochains macs viendront avec la Ivy Bridge, donc forcément l'USB 3.0
Vous pensez qu'il y aura quoi d'autre?
un Ecran rétina?

Et pour la Capacite des SSD? 256Gb? Plus, moins?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (14 Février 2012)

Pour moi deux grandes possibilités:

- On reste sur le même chassis, auquel cas passage à l'Ivy Bridge, ça semble certain (donc USB 3.0). Ensuite pourquoi pas un SSD dès l'entrée de gamme, et une amélioration de l'écran, type résolution MacBook Air, ainsi qu'écran mat. 

- On change totalement de design: ça restera sûrement en alu, mais peut-être plus fin. Avec SSD et tout le tralala. Mais alors comme l'ont déjà dit certains, le pro risque de perdre ses caractéristiques (connectique, évolutif,...). 

Et on en viendrait petit à petit à une fusion des gammes Air et Pro, ce qui serait ennuyeux après la perte du MacBook.


Ensuite avis personnel: je pense que pour les utilisateurs qui cherchent le pratique le MacBook Air est tout indiqué, mais n'est selon moi pas suffisant pour être un ordinateur principal (et comme on ne peut pas le bidouiller, il le sera encore moins dans quelques années). Il est donc selon moi nécessaire de maintenir le Pro tel qu'il est aujourd'hui (sous entendu: modifiez le design tant que vous ne touchez pas à ses particularitées !)


----------



## Pascal_TTH (14 Février 2012)

*Pour le châssis, il y a deux options :*
- Soit Apple passe à la mode ultrabook et largue l'unité optique, ce qui conduira à un châssis un peu plus fin et probablement nettement plus d'autonomie. Enfin, j'espère qu'ils ne feront pas démesurément fin sinon, ils chaufferont comme pas possible dès qu'on tirera un peu dedans... La thermodynamique a ses lois ! Dans ce cas, ce sera un nouveau design et c'est assez probable vu que les dalles en 16/10 se font rares. Tant qu'à faire un nouveau châssis; il sera plus fin, sans odd et en 16/9. 

- Soit Apple garde encore le châssis unibody. Après tout, il n'y a pas de gros changement entre un Sandy Bridge et un Ivy Bridge. Les puces ont la même tailles, il y le CPU et le PCH. Ce n'est pas comme lors du passage des Core 2 Duo au Core iX. 

*Pour le hardware interne : *
Dans tous les cas, il y aura de l'USB 3.0 vu qu'il est géré nativement par le PCH. A moins qu'Apple ne fasse du grand n'importe quoi en ne câblant que les ports USB 2.0 mais ce serait du foutage de gueule en plus d'être ridicule.

Les SSD de capacité acceptable restent trop cher. On peut s'attendre à trouver ce qui existe déjà dans les portables depuis plusieurs mois :
- Le SRT [smart response technology] d'Intel : un petit SSD comme cache un disque dur SATA pour les stockage. 
- Un SSD mSATA de petite capacité genre 16 à 20 Go pour l'OS et un SSD SATA classique pour le stockage.

Côté carte graphique, ça devrait toujours être une Radeon mais en 28 nm vu qu'Apple reste toujours plus d'un an avec le même manufacturier de GPU. Ceci étant, si NVIDIA avait un gros avantage et qu'il y avait un changement de châssis, pourquoi pas un GPU Kepler. 

On peut espérer qu'Apple mettra enfin le WiDi qui aurait déjà pu/du être intégré dans les modèles 2011... Mais bon, pour le côté novateur, Apple a deux poids et deux mesures ! 

Au niveau des processeurs, là aucune surprise : Core i5 et Core i7. Perso, j'espère juste qu'ils feront un modèle 15" avec autre chose qu'un de ces Quad Grille Pain de 45 watts. Un Core i7 Dual avec HT est un bien meilleur compromis entre autonomie, performances, chauffe et BRUIT ! Il y a des Ivy Bridge Quad Core avec un TDP réduit à 35 watts, on peut toujours rêver. 

Une chose est certaine, le MacBook Pro en 15 pouces ne sera pas un MacBook Air géant. Il restera plus épais car il doit être plus puissant et pour dissiper la puissance, il faut une certaine épaisseur de châssis.


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (14 Février 2012)

J'avais pas du tout vu les choses comme ça pour le chassis, en bon Français j'étais prêt à raller, mais là c'est alléchant...


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Février 2012)

pour le retina SI il vient à apparaitre il risque grandement d'être en option vu le prix d'un ecran en 13" ou 15 ou 17"

il serait vraiment surprenant qu'il soit en serie


----------



## Pascal_TTH (15 Février 2012)

C'est clair vu qu'Apple facture déjà 100  pour passer en 1680x1050...


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Février 2012)

j'ose même pas imaginer le tarif d'un retina 

mais la difference doit être superbe


----------



## M2oSa (16 Février 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> j'ose même pas imaginer le tarif d'un retina
> 
> mais la difference doit être superbe



Arf :/ 
Moi qui imaginais un Retina en entree de mage 15"


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Février 2012)

Intel ne livrera que de très faibles quantités d'Ivy Bridge en avril afin que les constructeurs écoulent leurs stocks de portables Sandy Bridge à cause de la crise toussa... La production en volume est prévue seulement en juin. 

Reste à savoir à qui iront les faibles volumes prévus à partir d'Avril. Peut-être à Apple vu qu'elle a été gentille en utilisant Thunderbold dès le début. Elle avait d'ailleurs déjà eu la primeur des PCH corrigés l'an dernier.


----------



## CultureMac (16 Février 2012)

Effectivement il semble qu'intel ne puisse livrer que de grosses quantités de ses nouveaux processeurs ivy bridge qu'en juin . Mais je pense personnellement que cela naffectera pas Apple, car souvent la société a eu l'exclusivité de la part d'intel. De plus, les fabricants de pc n'auront pas dans l'immédiat besoin de ces nouvelles puces, car ils attendent la sortie de windows 8 prévue pour la fin de l'été, pour renouveler leur gamme.


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (16 Février 2012)

Nouvelle spéculation: rafraichir et alléger le design actuel, mais arrêter la course à la puissance, car rapprochement toujours plus intime entre OS X et iOS. 

Je trouve que Lion par exemple est très pratique notamment sur Macbook pour ses racourcis mutlti-touch (gros grain de temps), mais je ne le trouve pas si pertinent sur iMac (y a qu'à voir la taille du Launchpad).


----------



## kolargol31 (16 Février 2012)

ben avec Mountain Lion (X.8) tu seras servi 

cet OS se rapproche encore plus de IOs


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (16 Février 2012)

Tout à fait, mais après tout pourquoi pas? 
Je les soutiendrai à 100% s'ils se creusaient la tête sur un Lion d'où ils le souhaitent bien pensé avec des fonction iOS, mais qu'en même temps ils travaillaient sur des SL, bien plus logiques sur des bêtes de travail et non des nomades.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Février 2012)

MatthieuDuNet a dit:


> Nouvelle spéculation: rafraichir et alléger le design actuel, mais arrêter la course à la puissance, car rapprochement toujours plus intime entre OS X et iOS.
> 
> Je trouve que Lion par exemple est très pratique notamment sur Macbook pour ses racourcis mutlti-touch (gros grain de temps), mais je ne le trouve pas si pertinent sur iMac (y a qu'à voir la taille du Launchpad).


 
Faut arrêter le n'importe quoi avec le multitouch de lion. Il y avait plus des gestes dans Snow Leopard surtout avec un Mac portable. Déjà, il n'y a plus la navigation entre les applications ouverte grâce au balayage à quatre doigts dans lion... et tout le reste existait déjà. 

Mon plus gros frein à l'achat d'un nouveau MacBook Pro, c'est l'iossisation d'OS X qui ne me convient pas. 

Pour la spéculation, inutile d'aller dans cette voie, Apple a clairement fait savoir que les MacBook Pro resteront des machines puissantes. Donc exite les théories farfelues de processeurs ARM (qui soit dit en passant consommeraient plus que des Core i5 pour dégager les mêmes performances et ne seraient pas moins chers). La seule chose qui serait intéressante, c'est qu'Apple utilise les APU AMD Trinity pour les MacBook Air. 
Faut pas oublier qu'à coté des bobos qui font facebook, chat, internet, mail, itunes et téléchargement sur leur MacBook Pro, il y a des gens qui s'en servent pour travailler et les exploitant totalement.


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (17 Février 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Faut pas oublier qu'à coté des bobos qui font facebook, chat, internet, mail, itunes et téléchargement sur leur MacBook Pro, il y a des gens qui s'en servent pour travailler et les exploitant totalement.



A part la finesse d'une nouvelle machine (donc toujours plus de chauffe) "possible", qu'est-ce qui empêcherait cette dernière de rester puissante en évoluant (sans compter iosisation et ARM)?
Il faudrait je pense des sondages à bonne échelle, pour par exemple savoir combien de personnes seraient génées par la perte du SuperDrive.


----------



## kolargol31 (17 Février 2012)

MatthieuDuNet a dit:


> A part la finesse d'une nouvelle machine (donc toujours plus de chauffe) "possible", qu'est-ce qui empêcherait cette dernière de rester puissante en évoluant (sans compter iosisation et ARM)?
> *Il faudrait je pense des sondages à bonne échelle, pour par exemple savoir combien de personnes seraient génées par la perte du SuperDrive.*



tu sais APPLE se fout un peu des sondages, ils prennent des decisisons et tu fais avec!


----------



## M2oSa (17 Février 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Faut arrêter le n'importe quoi avec le multitouch de lion. Il y avait plus des gestes dans Snow Leopard surtout avec un Mac portable. *Déjà, il n'y a plus la navigation entre les applications ouverte grâce au balayage à quatre doigts dans lion... et tout le reste existait déjà.
> *
> Mon plus gros frein à l'achat d'un nouveau MacBook Pro, c'est l'iossisation d'OS X qui ne me convient pas.
> 
> ...



Tu peux rajouter l'option si tu veux


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (22 Février 2012)

M2oSa a dit:


> Tu peux rajouter l'option si tu veux



Plein écran seulement (quand y en a 15, c'est d'un rapide..). Non, sous SL ça ouvrait le "tableau" de cmd + Tab.

Mais Mission Control va plus vite.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Février 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> tu sais APPLE se fout un peu des sondages, ils prennent des decisisons et tu fais avec!


 
Exactement. Aplle est la marque qui n'a rien à foutre de ces clients. Suffit d'être client plusieurs années pour s'en rendre compte. Combien ont pesté pour la fin d'iDisk ou la fin de Rosetta. Ne parlons même pas de ceux qui ont acheté les derniers Mac juste avant le passage aux processeurs Intel. 


Pour le multitouch de lion, je sais ce qu'il permet. C'est juste qu'on dirait que certain ont découvert le multitouch avec ce OS alors qu'il n'a rien apporté de plus par rapport à Leopard (cfr les topics sur la sortie de Lion).


----------



## kolargol31 (23 Février 2012)

le multitouch a ete mis en avant avec LION mais c vrai qu'il existait bien avant!

Pour ma part cela me gene pas qu'APPLE suit sa voie sans être sensible aux attentes des clients! 

pour l'instant ça marche assez bien! 

mais c'est vrai qu'il y a une grosse possibilité d'USB 3 par exemple vu que c'est utilisé en natif via l'IVY, 

Mais de l'avis de bcp de personnes et de sites, le prochain MAC risque de depoter dans les chaumères... 
*c'est juste des suppositions* 

peut être cela rivalisera avec le passage du PPC a l'intel (dans le sens que le retina est attendu, un nouveau shape et couleur etc etc


----------



## Pascal_TTH (23 Février 2012)

Non, non, le mutlitouch à 4 doigts a été mis en avant par Apple avec les MacBook Pro Unibody en 2008. Et il l'avait déjà été auparavant, à l'arrivée de chaque nouveau doigt. 

Pour les 4 doigts, c'était du foutage de gueule de la part d'Apple. Elle prétendait que ce n'était pas possible d'avoir les gestes à quatre doigts sur les MacBook Pro Penryn alors qu'il y un hack pour que ça fonctionne. Et ça fonctionne parfaitement...


C'est comme ça pour chaque nouvelle version d'OS X et chaque nouvelle version d'un Mac. Ca va tout casser et ça ne casse jamais rien. Enfin, ce n'est pas mieux que les évolutions qui se font ailleurs. La seule chose que fait Apple, c'est le design. Le reste, c'est Intel pour les processeurs et AMD ou NVIDIA pour le GPU et c'est accessible à n'importe quelle marque d'ordinateur.

Ceci étant, il y a parfois des grosses avancées mais c'est bien rare. Il suffit de voir Thunderbolt un an après son lancement, les périphériques se comptent sur les doigts (peut-être doigts de pieds compris). Ceux abordables tiennent sur une mains...

J'ai déjà eu 8 générations de MacBook Pro et il n'y pas eu 8 révolutions... Mais à chaque fois, on annonce tout et n'importe quoi. L'an dernier, donc pour les MacBook Pro 2011, c'était un châssis en "métal liquide" parce que la couleur de la barre de titre du site d'Apple était devenue plus sombre. Avec le temps, on apprend à ne plus croire le n'importe quoi (sans fondement technique/technologique) qui circule.


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (23 Février 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> L'an dernier, donc pour les MacBook Pro 2011, c'était un châssis en "métal liquide" parce que la couleur de la barre de titre du site d'Apple était devenue plus sombre.



Elle est excellente celle-là 

Prochaine génération: plutonium liquide de Mars. Oui monsieur.


----------



## kolargol31 (23 Février 2012)

ben pour ma part ayant connu le transfert de PPC à Intel: ce fût assez important 

après la magic mouse apporta son lot de nouveautés

Tu as raison peut être que les autres marques informatique peuvent faire pareil mais ce qui est sûr c'est qu'ils ne le font pas...
(j'attends tjrs une magic mouse chez les concurrents)

pour le thunder, pour ma part c'est comme le firewire, peu de marques vont l'utiliser, c'est une vitrine technologique OUI mais cela en reste là car comme tu l'as dit peu de produits l'utilisent 

APPLE a tjrs décidé de ne pas suivre la mouvance, par exemple avec l'usb3: cela fait un bail que cela existe maintenant et tjrs rien sur les MBP...
y a l'ecran retina aussi qui est assez remarquable pour les petits produits! 

pour ma part j'aime le design MAC, mais j'ai un mac surtt pour son OS stable et performant!

J'adore cette marque pour plein de choses, mais faut dire qu'il y a des produits qui m'attirent pas: l'Ipad par exemple (je trouve ça nul) 

++++++


Après pour les conneries que l'on entends...: y a de tout: j'avais vu que les prochains MBP seraient NOIR avec un nouveau procede de couleur dans la masse

Pour ce qui est du retina sur des 15" j'y crois moyen car deja qu'APPLE font payer cher le passage à une resolution sup, alors passer a du retina .... Le MAC va couter 2 fois plus cher lol


----------



## Pascal_TTH (23 Février 2012)

Il y a aussi ceux qui prennait le Razer Blade qu'Intel avait utilisé dans un document en prétendant que le nouveau MacBook Pro (2011) allait être noir. 

Il y a des gens qui essayent d'innover comme Razer (Balde) avec le touchpad à droite qui est en même temps un écren (OLED). Mais bon Razer, c'est pas Apple... 






Apple n'intégre même pas ce qu'elle pourrait. Le Widi, c'est super comme système. Ca n'existe pas sur Mac. En 3D, le SLI et le Crossfire, c'est super pour les jeux et les rendus 3D mais ça n'existe pas sur Mac. Ne parlons même pas de la 3D stéréoscopique. 

J'aime bien les MacBook Pro 15 uniquement parce que ce sont de bons portables en général avec des fonctions que j'aime bien comme le rétro éclairage clavier, une bonne résolution et un bon clavier. Avant, j'avais des IBM Thinkpad. A part le design, j'ai rien de plus vu que les Thinkpad ont les mêmes rafinements technologiques. Mais depuis que c'est Lenovo, c'est plus comme avant. 

Puis question top du top et innovations, fin des années 90, c'était IBM avec le A21p. Premier portables avec un 15" 1600x1200 (made in IBM), premier avec un disque dur 5400 rpm (made in IBM), seul portable (avec l'A20p) à avoir une entrée vidéo, éclairage du clavier, baie modulaire pour remplacer le DVD par un disque dur, une batterie ou un cache (gagner du poids), la plus puissante des cartes graphiques, wifi, port docking (et docking motorisée). C'est le seul portable que j'ai gardé plus de 3 ans. 

Mais je me tape d'OS X comme de Windows et de Linux. L'un ou l'autre, absolument rien à foutre. C'est le dernier de mes soucis quand je choisis un ordinateur. Je préférais OS X à Windows XP maintenant, je préfère Windows 7 à Lion (pas dur) et même à Snow Leopard. 

Soit dit en passant, je n'aime pas Apple plus que n'importe quelle autre marque. Il se fait juste que l'iPhone (pratique pour les mails et le partage d'accès internet d'autres ordinateurs), le MacBook Air (le poids) et le MacBook Pro 15 pouces (résolution, rapport puissance/autonomie) répondent à mes besoins. Le reste... iPad, iMac, MacBook, MacBook Pro 13" et Mac Pro ne m'intéressent pas le moins du monde.


----------



## pny (2 Avril 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> ......
> 
> Mais je me tape d'OS X comme de Windows et de Linux. L'un ou l'autre, absolument rien à foutre. C'est le dernier de mes soucis quand je choisis un ordinateur.



C'est tout a ton honneur. 



Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je préférais OS X à Windows XP maintenant, je préfère Windows 7 à Lion (pas dur) et même à Snow Leopard.



Dommage le Troll, tu as le droit de préférer l'un ou l'autre c'est tout à fait normal, mais le "(pas dur)" ça fait provoc  et ton cas n'est pas une généralité.

Moi je préfère Lion que Snow Leopard (pas dur :love car il répond encore plus à mes attentes d'un OS que Snow, je gagne beaucoup de temps.


----------



## DJ-Snowly (2 Avril 2012)

Bon tant qu'a parlé, avec la date du 29 Avril qui se rapproche, jour qui semblerait être la date du lancement approximative des Macbook Pro 2012 en ce qui concerne le modèle 15/17 pouces en tout cas, je vais posez une question simple, qu'attendez vous de ces futures Macbook Pro ?

Personnellement, en processeur de toute façon ce sera un Core i7 Ivy Bridge entre 2.6 et 2.9 Ghz. 
J'espère que la version de base sera équipé de 6Go de RAM. Et qu'on aura ENFIN la possibilité d'y installer un modèle hybride HDD/SSD ou bien deux emplacement de stockages mais j'ai un fort doute pour cette deuxième option.

Concernant la parti graphique, étant un défenseur de Nvidia, j'espère un retour vers des carte du Caméléon, et vu que les séries 6xx sont sorti récemment, c'est possible je pense (?).

Concernant le design, j'espère que ces nouveaux modèles seront donc différent, plus fin et dépourvu de superdrive (l'un va avec l'autre je pense). 

Pour finir, mon rêve serai un écran rétina. Je n'y crois pas trop car ça demanderais une résolution folle qui couterai probablement très cher.

Enfin voilà, j'attend ce MBP de pied ferme pour remplacé mon vieillissant MBP 13"


----------



## Pascal_TTH (2 Avril 2012)

Ce que j'attends ? C'est qu'Apple arrête ses conneries à mettre un Quad Core avec HT qui a un TDP de 45 Watts dans un châssis qui ne supporte pas autant. Le système de refroidissement n'a pas évolué de manière significative depuis le châssis Unibody. Sur les Core i5 et i7 Dual Core des modèles 2010, le TDP nétait que de 35 Watts. 

Processeur : je voudrais soit des Dual Core i5 ou i7, soit des Quad Core mais avec un TDP plus faible que 45 watts. Et ça existe La fréquence, je men tape un peu. 2,6 ou 2,9 GHz, ce nest pas ça qui change le monde. Puis jai un desktop avec un Sandy Bridge-E pour les trucs lourds.

Chip graphique : avoir une GeForce à la place de la Radeon, cest très bien vu que les pilotes AMD sont moisis sous Windows et que jai besoin de Windows. En plus la GeForce GT 640m a un très bon rapport performances/consommation (merci le 28 nm)  et dexcellentes perfs.

Stockage : je mettrai plus que probablement un un SSD moi-même. Ceci étant, je ne serais pas contre un SSD mSATA et une baie 2,5 pouces comme sur lAcer Timeline Ultra M3. 

Design : lactuel me convient. Ce nest pas ça qui me fera changer. Plus fin si cest pour que ça chauffe plus et/ou ventile plus, jaime autant pas.

Ecran : si je change, je prends un écran en 1680x1050 mais jusquici, je maccommodais bien de 1440x900. Après, si Apple passe à du Retina ou à du 1600x900 (en 16/10 donc), ça motiverait mon changement. 

Divers : avoir le WiDi et lUSB 3.0, ce serait très bien. Mais pour le WiDi, jai un gros doute. Un adaptateur secteur plus puissant parce que le 85 Watts ne suffisait pas à charger un MacBook Pro 15 quand on tirait dedans. 

RAM : dernier de mes soucis, 8 Go coûtent moins de 45  et 16 Go une centaine deuros. 

OS X : lion me gave donc je testerai Mountain Lion avant lachat. Une des seules choses que jutilisais intensivement dans OS X, cest iDisk. Y a plus. Donc question soft, rien ne me retient chez Apple. Surtout quiWork nest visiblement plus mis à jour et si cest pour avoir un Office amputé, autant utiliser Windows. 

Pour faire court, si le 2012 est une taque de cuisson comme le 2011 quand on tire dedans, il retournera chez Apple aussi vite que son prédécesseur.


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (2 Avril 2012)

Une fois n'est pas coutume, d'accord d A à Z avec Pascal_TTH ! A 2-3 petits détails prés, évidemment. 

Les trucs qui me laissent indifférents: 

J'aimerai bien un design plus fin, avec des processeurs moins puissants. Arrétons de nous mentir, de lourdes taches ne peuvent se faire sur un Macbook "Pro" sans que ça chauffe un max, alors l'un dans l'autre autant perdre des grammes. 

L'écran me va parfaitement. Evidement si je test du "rétina" ça va me créer un "besoin", alors je n'aurai qu'à ne pas m'approcher! 

Une réelle carte graphique sur les 13", ce serait beaucoup demander? Une meilleure gestion de Flash aussi (mais la faute vient-elle de chez Apple?). La RAM enfin, je pense que 8Go sur les Pro et 4Go sur les Air d'entrée de gamme ce ne serait pas tragique pour la pomme. 

Ce sur quoi je serais nettement plus regardant, c'est l'OS. Je ne passerai pas à nouveau au delà de SL tant qu'on ne me proposera pas une telle optimisation (batterie, chauffe, réactivité).


----------



## djiko (2 Avril 2012)

Moi perso, j'attends pas mal une amélioration des core i7 et / ou un meilleur système de refroidissement. Je trouve ça pas normal de devoir tabler sur le bad gamme (qui est fort heureusement excellent) surtout parce que les autres modèles sont connus pour aisément pouvoir cuire des oeufs (et je suis sur que c'est pas que du second degrés). Niveau disque dur, je me fais pas d'illusions sur les ssd, surtout que certains privilégient volontiers la taille à la vitesse.
Niveau disign, je me demande s'ils vont vraiment faire disparaitre le super drive (ce qui me confortera dans l'idée d'avoir acheté apple avant cette mise à jour)


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Avril 2012)

Bad gamme, j'aime bien comme jeu de mots. 

Sinon, le truc qui me ferait le plus chier, c'est un format 16/10 sauf si Apple en profite pour mettre un pavé numérique (mais vu qu'ils n'en ont même pas mis un sur le 17 pouces).


----------



## DJ-Snowly (3 Avril 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Bad gamme, j'aime bien comme jeu de mots.
> 
> Sinon, le truc qui me ferait le plus chier, c'est un format 16/10 sauf si Apple en profite pour mettre un pavé numérique (mais vu qu'ils n'en ont même pas mis un sur le 17 pouces).



C'est vraiment qu'un écran au format 16/9 ne serait pas de trop. Après, le pavé numérique je trouve ça laid et pas forcément utile. Mais après, ça dépend vraiment de l'usage...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Avril 2012)

Oups, je voulais dire pas de 16/9 et toujours du 16/10.


----------



## Fox792 (5 Avril 2012)

Au delà de nos rêves les plus fous, que pensez vous de la GPU du 13" ?
Ils vont laisser une GPU des années 80 ou il y'a un espoir d'avoir une carte graphique digne de la facture ?
Quand on est prêt a mettre le prix, mais que l'on est contraint a du 13" pour des raisons de mobilité, on a quand meme un produit sacrement pourri ...

Des espoirs ?
En plus si ils nous enlevé la carte graphique en la rattachant au CPU selon les dernières rumeurs sur le 13", alors là, on revient au pierre a feu en capacité graphique ...
Mise a part le pendu et Doom 1, plus aucun jeu ne marchera :-(


----------



## pny (5 Avril 2012)

Fox792 a dit:


> Au delà de nos rêves les plus fous, que pensez vous de la GPU du 13" ?
> Ils vont laisser une GPU des années 80 ou il y'a un espoir d'avoir une carte graphique digne de la facture ?
> Quand on est prêt a mettre le prix, mais que l'on est contraint a du 13" pour des raisons de mobilité, on a quand meme un produit sacrement pourri ...
> 
> ...



Ayant depuis peu un MBP 13" et donc une HD3000 intégré, j'ai été très surpris des performances graphiques, les jeux milieu de gamme tournent parfaitement dessus tel que L4D2 SC2 en résolution native et détails en médium alors que je ne pensais même pas pouvoir les lancer.

Plus de patate graphique c'est je pense un besoin différent et donc un équipements différent et le 15" remplis parfaitement cette tâche pour un encombrement à peine supérieur au 13".


----------



## Lucieaus (5 Avril 2012)

Les gens considèrent encore les GPU intégré comme de l'Intel GMA de 2003.
Amusant, sachant que l'HD 3000 surpasse l'ancienne 320M à peu près partout sauf dans les jeux videos .....






Scandaleux Apple, vraiment. L'HD 4000 est annoncé comme 50% plus performant encore pour la partie GPU, et entre 10 et 15 pour le CPU.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (5 Avril 2012)

de toute manière il va falloir surement attendre plus que le 29 avril, et de toute manière ce ne sera pas assez puissant, pas assez autonome, et toujours plus cher qu'un Dell....

objectivement c'est toujours comme cela depuis des années sur les forums.

La pression va monter et on va trouver toujours plus de prévisions certaines totalement foireuses, d'autres trop improbables mais pourtant exactes... c'est toujours un moment rigolo.

Et puis on va avoir les benchs, le démontage, les photos de l'ouverture des boîtes (vont elles évoluer ces boîtes...) les déçus du genre "ouah c'est moisi le carte graphique...." 

ce qui est sûr, c'est que le printemps arrive, les jupes racourcissent :rateau: alors sortez et profitez, pour citer Warren Buffet " Eteignez vos écrans"


----------



## Fox792 (5 Avril 2012)

Question innocente alors:
Est ce que le GPU du 13" actuel, ne serait ce qu'égale au moins, les performance du Top gamme 2008 et sa 9600 GT ?
Si oui, vous êtes mes sauveurs. Si non, Apple revend sur leur mid gamme des GPU préhistorique.
D'ailleurs QUID des surchauffes s'ils les rendent encore plus fin ?! :-(
Au bout de 20 min de jeu je peux me faire un uf au plat sur mon late-2008, alors j'imagine que ça n'optimisera pas le refroidissemen, au contraire ...


----------



## Maxoubx (5 Avril 2012)

pour moi :

USB 3.0 !!!!! 
Et niveau chauffe .... je suis minimum a 65° et c'est beaucoup trop !
après 4go de ram ! pas plus, c'est moins cher de prendre à côté, pareil pour le SSD, mais avec Deux nappes SATA III au lieu d'en avoir une seul 

A retenir alors : USb 3.0, un meilleur refroidissement et la CG qu'on gagne un peu une 640M serait parfait


----------



## DJ-Snowly (5 Avril 2012)

maxbordeaux a dit:


> pour moi :
> 
> USB 3.0 !!!!!
> Et niveau chauffe .... je suis minimum a 65° et c'est beaucoup trop !
> ...




Entièrement d'accord, l'USB 3 va vite devenir indispensable. Surtout quand on voit les prix des produits compatible Thunderbolt.


----------



## Lucieaus (5 Avril 2012)

L'USB 3 ne sert et ne servirait sur Mac à la plupart (on doit pouvoir dire immense majorité sans trop se mouiller) des utilisateur qu'à transférer plus rapidement des données sur leur périphérique de stockage, rien d'autre.
Ca va faire bientôt 2 ans que Steve Jobs a dit : pas d'USB 3 "pour le moment"


----------



## Pascal_TTH (6 Avril 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> L'USB 3 ne sert et ne servirait sur Mac à la plupart (on doit pouvoir dire immense majorité sans trop se mouiller) des utilisateur qu'à transférer plus rapidement des données sur leur périphérique de stockage, rien d'autre.
> Ca va faire bientôt 2 ans que Steve Jobs a dit : pas d'USB 3 "pour le moment"



C'est sûr que c'est totalement inutile de copier 5x plus vite des données... Quel visionnaire il était quand même. Sauf que maintenant, l'USB 3 est dans le chipset et il n'est plus là.


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (6 Avril 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> L'USB 3 ne sert et ne servirait sur Mac à la plupart (...) des utilisateur qu'à transférer plus rapidement des données sur leur périphérique de stockage, rien d'autre.



En même temps c'est plus ou moins tout ce qu'on attend de cette techno


----------



## Fabious62 (6 Avril 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> L'USB 3 ne sert et ne servirait sur Mac à la plupart (on doit pouvoir dire immense majorité sans trop se mouiller) des utilisateur qu'à transférer plus rapidement des données sur leur périphérique de stockage, rien d'autre.
> Ca va faire bientôt 2 ans que Steve Jobs a dit : pas d'USB 3 "pour le moment"



Master of obvious


----------



## DJ-Snowly (6 Avril 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est sûr que c'est totalement inutile de copier 5x plus vite des données... Quel visionnaire il était quand même. Sauf que maintenant, l'USB 3 est dans le chipset et il n'est plus là.




+1. Personnellement, copier mes films vidéos de vacances sur mes HDDs externe plus rapidement ne serai pas de trop.


----------



## Lucieaus (6 Avril 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est sûr que c'est totalement inutile de copier 5x plus vite des données... Quel visionnaire il était quand même. Sauf que maintenant, l'USB 3 est dans le chipset et il n'est plus là.



Sur le papier, le Thunderbolt est 10 fois plus intéressant que la simple augmentation de débit des ports USB. S'ils passent à l'USB 3, tant mieux, mais j'y crois très peu pour ma part. C'est pas vraiment leur genre d'ajouter une technologie sur leurs machines 2 ans après tout le monde. Au mieux un hub USB 3 Thunderbolt


----------



## pny (6 Avril 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Sur le papier, le Thunderbolt est 10 fois plus intéressant que la simple augmentation de débit des ports USB. S'ils passent à l'USB 3, tant mieux, mais j'y crois très peu pour ma part. C'est pas vraiment leur genre d'ajouter une technologie sur leurs machines 2 ans après tout le monde. Au mieux un hub USB 3 Thunderbolt



Si c'est intégré dans le chipset Intel de base, il parait logique que les ports USB soient compatible USB2 et USB3. Je vois pas pourquoi ils se feraient chier à faire une bidouille hardware pour supprimer la compatibilité USB3.

Ensuite, USB3 et Thunderbolt ce n'est pas la même chose, pas le même objectif et pas la même utilisation.
Autant brancher un disque dur externe en USB3 pour faire son timemachine quotidien est tout à fait logique, autant brancher une usine à gaz couteuse sur le thunderbolt pour le faire n'a pas dintérêt.

Concernant le stockage, thunderbolt à plutôt l'air étudié pour relier des NAS, du SAN ou des systèmes RAID à haute vitesse, mais brancher un simple disque dur qui de toute façon va saturer au 1/20ème du débit de thunderbolt, ça na pas de sens. Rien que le prix des connectiques thunderbolt plombe le prix d'un boitier externe de ce type.

Non, l'USB3, Apple à tout intéret à l'implémenter, et ça ne concurrence en rien thunderbolt qui est destiné à d'autres tâches. Mais pour le particulier, aller plus vite avec son timemachine ou ses accessoires USB, oui cela à de lintérêt.


----------



## DJ-Snowly (6 Avril 2012)

pny a dit:


> Si c'est intégré dans le chipset Intel de base, il parait logique que les ports USB soient compatible USB2 et USB3. Je vois pas pourquoi ils se feraient chier à faire une bidouille hardware pour supprimer la compatibilité USB3.
> 
> Ensuite, USB3 et Thunderbolt ce n'est pas la même chose, pas le même objectif et pas la même utilisation.
> Autant brancher un disque dur externe en USB3 pour faire son timemachine quotidien est tout à fait logique, autant brancher une usine à gaz couteuse sur le thunderbolt pour le faire n'a pas dintérêt.
> ...




Entièrement d'accord, le Thunderbolt a plus une orientation professionnel/poussé. En générale c'est pour de gros NAS qui coute le prix d'un Mac, donc pas pour tout le monde. Tandis que l'USB 3 est pour tout et n'importe quoi. Un simple disque dur externe à une centaine euros (ou moins) peu en profiter sans soucis.


----------



## Lucieaus (6 Avril 2012)

C'est parce que le Thunderbolt prend cette tournure pro que les gens voient une utilité plus grande en l'USB 3.
Si on avait aujourd'hui tout un panel de produits Thunderbolt grand public, si Seagate et WD avaient sorti des disques durs externe Thunderbolt de 500GO à un prix abordable peu après la sortie des Macs compatibles, est-ce que l'USB 3 serait aussi réclamé par exemple?


----------



## pny (6 Avril 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> C'est parce que le Thunderbolt prend cette tournure pro que les gens voient une utilité plus grande en l'USB 3.
> Si on avait aujourd'hui tout un panel de produits Thunderbolt grand public, si Seagate et WD avaient sorti des disques durs externe Thunderbolt de 500GO à un prix abordable peu après la sortie des Macs compatibles, est-ce que l'USB 3 serait aussi réclamé par exemple?



Conceptuellement parlant, Thunderbolt ne pouvait qu'être adressé aux professionnels, rien que le prix des câbles ont explose le prix d'un simple boitier disque dur, surtout que apparemment il a été choisi d'abandonner le cuivre pour passer directement en fibre optique dans la prochaine évolution de cette technologie (voir avant). Les specs et contrainte de coûts de thunderbolt ne l'adresse clairement pas à un milieu autre que professionnel, ou alors très gros power user.

Faire du boitier disque dur à 10&#8364; sur cette technologie c'est utopique et ce n'est pas l'objectif, surtout que c'est irréalisable dans ce type de coûts.


----------



## DJ-Snowly (6 Avril 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> C'est parce que le Thunderbolt prend cette tournure pro que les gens voient une utilité plus grande en l'USB 3.
> Si on avait aujourd'hui tout un panel de produits Thunderbolt grand public, si Seagate et WD avaient sorti des disques durs externe Thunderbolt de 500GO à un prix abordable peu après la sortie des Macs compatibles, est-ce que l'USB 3 serait aussi réclamé par exemple?



Chaque câble coute au moins 50 euros. C'est le prix d'un disque dur 320Go presque ! Un câble USB 3 coute quelques euros. La différence est là. En fait c'est techniquement impossible (presque) d'avoir un disque dur externe Thunderbolt  à un prix abordable car la technologie coute cher.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (6 Avril 2012)

Lucieaus a dit:


> C'est parce que le Thunderbolt prend cette tournure pro que les gens voient une utilité plus grande en l'USB 3.
> *Si on avait aujourd'hui tout un panel de produits Thunderbolt grand public*, si Seagate et WD avaient sorti des disques durs externe Thunderbolt de 500GO à un prix abordable peu après la sortie des Macs compatibles, est-ce que l'USB 3 serait aussi réclamé par exemple?



Avec des si, on mettrait Paris en bouteille donc ton blabla ne sert à rien. Les périphériques USB 3.0 fonctionnent sur les ports USB 2.0 et même 1.1, un périphérique USB 3.0 sur de l'USB 3.0 permet de transférer à une vitesse tout à fait décente, une clé ou un disque dur USB 3.0 ne coûte pas vraiment plus cher qu'en USB 2.0 et il y a des ports USB 2.0 dans tous les ordinateurs. Alors, quel est l'intérêt de ne pas utiliser cette technologie dans sa version la plus récente d'autant plus qu'elle est gratuite car intégrée au PCH ? Thunderbolt est compatible avec... lui-même et rien d'autre. Ou si, avec plein de choses mais il faut une volée d'adaptateurs. Des adaptateurs qui viendraient encore augmenter le prix. Et quand on voit le prix d'un simple câble...


----------



## Rom33 (7 Avril 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Avec des si, on mettrait Paris en bouteille donc ton blabla ne sert à rien. Les périphériques USB 3.0 fonctionnent sur les ports USB 2.0 et même 1.1, un périphérique USB 3.0 sur de l'USB 3.0 permet de transférer à une vitesse tout à fait décente, une clé ou un disque dur USB 3.0 ne coûte pas vraiment plus cher qu'en USB 2.0 et il y a des ports USB 2.0 dans tous les ordinateurs. Alors, quel est l'intérêt de ne pas utiliser cette technologie dans sa version la plus récente d'autant plus qu'elle est gratuite car intégrée au PCH ? Thunderbolt est compatible avec... lui-même et rien d'autre. Ou si, avec plein de choses mais il faut une volée d'adaptateurs. Des adaptateurs qui viendraient encore augmenter le prix. Et quand on voit le prix d'un simple câble...



Tout à fait d'accord. L'énorme avantage de l'USB 3 c'est qu'on peut le brancher partout! Je serais également très heureux de voir le WiDi arriver mais Apple va probablement favoriser la solution maison avec AirPlay...

Pour en revenir à ce qui était dit plus haut, je trouve un peu dommage qu'Apple ne mette pas une vraie carte graphique dans le 13". Associée à un SSD, ça rendrait cette machine bien plus complète et s'ils font sauter le superdrive, l'excuse du manque de place ne tiendra plus. Mais je n'y crois pas trop. 

D'une façon plus générale je pense que le lien entre puissance et taille d'écran ne se justifie pas. On peut très bien vouloir un 13" qui envoie du bois ou un 17" d'entrée de gamme.

Pour ma part, s'ils ne font pas une refonte du 13", ça sera bascule sur le MBA dont la cuvée Ivy Bridge s'annonce particulièrement aboutie.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (7 Avril 2012)

C'est clair que s'ils virent le superdrive et qu'ils ne mettent pas une carte graphique dans le MacBook Pro 13", ça fera franchement double emploi avec le MacBook Air. 

Ca me fait penser qu'il faut que je teste un peu ce que vaut l'HD Graphics 4000.  Mais il me faut un adaptateur HDMI vers DVI ou que je bouge mon PC de test au salon. :rateau:


----------



## DJ-Snowly (7 Avril 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est clair que s'ils virent le superdrive et qu'ils ne mettent pas une carte graphique dans le MacBook Pro 13", ça fera franchement double emploi avec le MacBook Air.
> 
> Ca me fait penser qu'il faut que je teste un peu ce que vaut l'HD Graphics 4000.  Mais il me faut un adaptateur HDMI vers DVI ou que je bouge mon PC de test au salon. :rateau:




Un peu de nerf ! C'est pour la bonne cause !


----------



## n0zkl3r (12 Avril 2012)

Après avoir créé un sujet sans avoir vu celui-ci, je me demande si ça vaut le coup d'attendre pour un MacBook Pro 13 pouces ?

Mes besoins ne sont pas urgent, car je dispose déjà d'un Sony Vaio 14 pouces (que je revendrais pour le Mac).

Il s'agira de ma machine principale (je disposerai donc d'un MacBook Pro 13 pouces et d'un iPhone 4S).

Le MacBook Air 13 pouces est trop limité pour moi, manque de puissance du CPU pour une machine principale et évolution future moindre...

Puis j'aimerai voir le nouveau design et l'USB 3 aussi, très utile pour un HDD externe de données.

On peut espérer voir débarquer le nouveau MacBook Pro 13 pouces quand ? D'ici mai ou plutôt d'ici juin/juillet ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (12 Avril 2012)

n0zkl3r a dit:


> On peut espérer voir débarquer le nouveau MacBook Pro 13 pouces quand ? D'ici mai ou plutôt d'ici juin/juillet ?



Désolé je ne travaille pas chez Apple 

Sérieusement personne ne pourra malheureusement t'affirmer quoi que ce soit. Evidement l'arrivée des nouveaux processeurs Intel, toussa, mais ce ne sont que des spéculations. De plus ça sortirait en 2 lots, alors on n'est pas arrivés! 

Par contre quelque chose me turlupine plus: quelles seront tes activités pour affirmer que le Air ne suffirait pas? Pour ma part 90% du temps ce serait le cas!


----------



## n0zkl3r (12 Avril 2012)

Stockage, photos (iPhoto, beaucoup de photos de loisirs), vidéos (iMovie), bureautique (mail, surf, Office/iWork, ...) fin je fais tout avec mon ordinateur en fait.

Je ne sais pas s'il ne me conviendrait pas, mais il est quand même plus cher (+- 100) et les 128 Go de stockage, ça me fait (très) peur. Pas envie d'être limité.

Puis il me faut par moment une prise Ethernet (rajout d'un accessoire pour le Air), la meilleure autonomie et c'est une machine que j'ai envie de garder quelques années.

Mais je pense attendre la mise à jour complète de toutes les gammes (Air et Pro) avant de prendre une décision.

Rien que l'USB 3 est intéressant.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Avril 2012)

Dans 2 à 3 mois, les MacBook Pro 13" et MacBook Air seront mis à jour en IVB. A ce moment là, il sera probablement déjà préférable d'attendre l'arrivée des modèles avec Mountain Lion (août ?). 

Pour les dates de sortie, ce ne sont pas des supputations, depuis qu'Apple utilise des processeurs Intel, elle sort des nouveaux modèles dès le lancement des nouveaux CPU.

IVB Quad Core : le 29 avril donc MacBook Pro 15" le lundi 30 avril. 
IVB Dual Core : Intel n'a pas fixé la date de sortie officiellement. Intel a juste mentionné fin juin.


----------



## n0zkl3r (12 Avril 2012)

En fait, j'édite, après m'être un peu renseigné, il me semble judicieux pour moi de me prendre un MacBook Pro 15 pouces, la résolution me satisfait et vu que j'aime jouer de temps en temps, il me faut quand même une carte graphique dédiée, puis vu que cela sera ma machine principale pour un bon bout de temps, autant avoir un confort d'utilisation et d'écran. Puis le 15 pouces n'est pas beaucoup plus large et lourd que le 13 pouces. L'épaisseur est pareil.

Maintenant, j'ose espérer qu'Apple ne va pas supprimer la carte graphique dédiée au profit de l'HD 4000 même si cette dernière est performante...

Concernant le passage à Mountain Lion, ça ne posera pas de soucis je suppose ? Ou vaut-il mieux attendre l'été pour se procurer un Mac ? Je veux dire par là, ne vont-ils pas modifier le clavier, etc. lors de la sortie de Mountain Lion. Dur d'attendre...


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (12 Avril 2012)

n0zkl3r a dit:


> En fait, j'édite, après m'être un peu renseigné, il me semble judicieux pour moi de me prendre un MacBook Pro 15 pouces, la résolution me satisfait et vu que j'aime jouer de temps en temps, il me faut quand même une carte graphique dédiée, puis vu que cela sera ma machine principale pour un bon bout de temps, autant avoir un confort d'utilisation et d'écran. Puis le 15 pouces n'est pas beaucoup plus large et lourd que le 13 pouces. L'épaisseur est pareil.
> 
> Maintenant, j'ose espérer qu'Apple ne va pas supprimer la carte graphique dédiée au profit de l'HD 4000 même si cette dernière est performante...
> 
> Concernant le passage à Mountain Lion, ça ne posera pas de soucis je suppose ? Ou vaut-il mieux attendre l'été pour se procurer un Mac ? Je veux dire par là, ne vont-ils pas modifier le clavier, etc. lors de la sortie de Mountain Lion. Dur d'attendre...



PS: Pascal à ma foie encore (et toujours) raison, macgé en parle aujourd'hui, j'avais pas fait attention aux dates. Là où j'insiste c'est que d'accord pour nouveaux processeurs, sûrement nouvelle carte pour tout le monde; mais contenu de la gamme de base, nouveaux design,... Ca on n'en sait rien!

Pour te répondre: indéniablement un 15" est plus confortable comme poste principal. Après certes pas vraiment plus lourd, mais déjà trop gros pour des bancs de fac 
J'espère aussi qu'ils mettront cette HD 4000 sur tout le monde mais continueront leur système de carte dédiée (qui serait la bienvenue sur les 13"). 
Enfin les modif physique: s'ils virent le SuperDrive et allègent le tout, ou mettent une batterie monstrueuse etc, là c'est important. Changer les touches parce que plus de Dashbord mais Launchpad, c'est minim 

Tout ça pour dire que vue l'imminente arrivée du nouveau matos, il est dorénavant vivement conseillé d'attendre!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Avril 2012)

La fin du NDA est avancée au lundi 23 avril, ce qui conduit les nouveaux MacBook Pro 15" aux 24 avril qui tombe un mardi, jour tant aimé d'Apple pour les nouveautés.


----------



## DJ-Snowly (12 Avril 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> La fin du NDA est avancée au lundi 23 avril, ce qui conduit les nouveaux MacBook Pro 15" aux 24 avril qui tombe un mardi, jour tant aimé d'Apple pour les nouveautés.




Il faut croiser les doigts pour que ce soit le cas.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (13 Avril 2012)

Pour les perfs de l'HD Graphics 4000, on a bien des gains qui vont de 30 à plus de 130% dans les jeux. Mais bon, il faut quand même recarder des choses. On est juste à 30 fps sur plus de jeux. Skyrim passe en HD à 40 fps en low (moche) et à 30 fps en med (passable). 
Enfin, il fait mieux que n'importe quel iGPU ou APU jamais commercialisé. 

Des benchs ont été publiés ici : http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/notebooks-und-tablets/2012/bericht-ivy-bridge-trifft-gtx-670m/12/


----------



## n0zkl3r (13 Avril 2012)

Etant un mordu de Left 4 Dead 2, ça donne quoi les bench avec l'HD 4000 ?

En espérant quand même que le 15 pouces entrée de gamme ait une carte graphique dédiée... J'ose espérer la GT 640m...


----------



## DJ-Snowly (13 Avril 2012)

n0zkl3r a dit:


> Etant un mordu de Left 4 Dead 2, ça donne quoi les bench avec l'HD 4000 ?
> 
> En espérant quand même que le 15 pouces entrée de gamme ait une carte graphique dédiée... J'ose espérer la GT 640m...




J'espère la même ! Puis du Nvidia c'est toujours mieux que du AMD !


----------



## lemanbro (13 Avril 2012)

DJ-Snowly a dit:


> J'espère la même ! Puis du Nvidia c'est toujours mieux que du AMD !



Vous qui jouer sur MacBookPro, quelle machine il faudra pour Diablo 3, sans lag et sans risque d'exploser la machine ?
Je me tâte avec le futur 17", mais si mon 15", 2,53, 4 go de 2010 le fait tourner, tant mieux.


----------



## DJ-Snowly (13 Avril 2012)

lemanbro a dit:


> Vous qui jouer sur MacBookPro, quelle machine il faudra pour Diablo 3, sans lag et sans risque d'exploser la machine ?
> Je me tâte avec le futur 17", mais si mon 15", 2,53, 4 go de 2010 le fait tourner, tant mieux.




Il devrait tourner sur ton Mac, regarde ici : http://diablo3.judgehype.com/index.php?page=hardware


----------



## Pascal_TTH (13 Avril 2012)

Ecran Retina, il n'y aura pas. Il n'existe pas de dalle... ou alors uniquement des prototyes hors de prix et faire un ordinateur de série avec un composant qui n'est pas produit en série...
Et quand bien même, l'écran étant un gros consommateur, doubler voir tripler sa consommation ruinerait l'autonomie. Il faudrait donc une batterie au moins 50% plus puissante, ce qui entrainerait une augmentation notable de sa taille et l'impossibilité de faire un portable plu fin.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (13 Avril 2012)

Moi je reviens sur l'histoire de l'USB3... Comme je n'y connais rien en "technique", c'est vraiment super différent ? Genre il faut que le chipset le supporte, et après, la connectique est la même ? (c'est une simple question, je n'envisage pas de démonter mon mac pour changer le chipset)
A part ça... Mon dur externe est en train de mourir, et si je veux sauver mes données, il faut que je les transfère sur un nouveau dur... 320Go en USB2... Ça va être le bonheur. Franchement, ok, ça sert principalement aux utilisateurs pour copier des données, mais c'est pas un peu le but ? Je ne vois pas en quoi ce serait un argument contre l'usb3... Genre on va pas mettre ça pour que les gens copient plus rapidement des données, qu'ils restent donc avec leur connexion usb2 toute pourrie ou qu'ils claquent 300 pour un Lacie Thunderbolt... Pas très sympa, quand même ^^ 
Ce qui m'intéresse, avec les nouveautés, c'est de savoir comment ils vont gérer leur système de refroidissement. Parce que là, clairement, c'est pas au point. Mon mac se prend pour une fusée au décollage quand je lance un pauvre jeu qui tournerait limite sous un pentium I, c'est limite inquiétant. Et je me suis brûlé la main au début que je l'avais... (maintenant j'ai changé le dur par un ssd, c'est beaucoup moins chaud. Ouf !) Il faut vraiment qu'ils fassent quelque chose à ce niveau-là...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (13 Avril 2012)

http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/nouveau-macbook-pro-pas-avant-le-20-fevrier-579832.html

On est bien loin de l'engouement qui existait dans le topic avant la sortie des MacBook Pro 2011...


----------



## Rom33 (13 Avril 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/nouveau-macbook-pro-pas-avant-le-20-fevrier-579832.html
> 
> On est bien loin de l'engouement qui existait dans le topic avant la sortie des MacBook Pro 2011...



Je crois me souvenir que ça avait été bien pire encore en 2010 avec plusieurs centaines de pages!
http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/questions-sur-le-futur-mac-book-pro-2010-a-288868.html

Etrangement calme cette année :mouais:


----------



## M2oSa (14 Avril 2012)

Tout le monde est calme, c'est vrai oO! 
Tetr parce qu'ils savent a peu pres deja ce qui les attendent..

Bon alors, *Conseil *
Je vais me prendre le nouveau MacBook Pro 15" 
Est-ce que je peux mettre en vente le mien sur Ebay pour 7 Jours?
C'est vraiment confirmé que les nouveaux sortiront le 24? Ou alors confirmé a 75% ?
C'est juste que si je vend mon MacBook Pro, j'aurai 2/3 jours sans ordi et vu que c'est ma serie d'exam... C'est Chaud 
Alors j'aimerai bien que le timing soit assez bon ^^ 
Vous pensez que quelle periode est assez bonne? 

Mercii


----------



## ness_Du_frat (14 Avril 2012)

Franchement, je te le déconseille.
Déjà parce que certains disent 24 avril, ok, mais moi j'ai vu 29 avril et même début juin, et je me rappelle à quel point j'avais été heureuse lorsque j'avais décidé d'attendre la sortie de Leopard pour acheter un nouveau mac car le mien ne fonctionnait presque plus et qu'il est sorti près d'un an après la date annoncée...
Egalement, regarde avec un magasin susceptible d'en recevoir, tu penses bien que s'ils sont censés en avoir dans 10 jours, ils le savent (ça m'étonnerait qu'ils apprennent le 24 au matin qu'ils vont recevoir dans la journée une quinzaine d'ordis). Tu es en période d'exam, je serais toi j'attendrais d'avoir une confirmation du site d'apple.
Il me semble que tu peux faire des enchères qui ne durent que 3 jours (j'ai vu le cas), mais je ne sais pas comment.
Bref, attends peut-être d'avoir un peu plus d'infos !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (14 Avril 2012)

Les 15 pouces, c'est le 23 avril. 29 avril, c'était l'ancienne date de sortie des IVB Quad Core. Intel a avancé au 23 avril. Ce qui sans surprise donne le lancement des MacBook Pro 15" le 24 avril (sûr à 90%). D'ailleurs dans l'update des documents sous NDA, il y a maintenant un volet entier consacré aux portables qui a fait son apparition. 

Fin juin, les les IVB Dual Core, c'est aussi assuré que les MacBook Pro 13 et MacBook Air seront mis à jour dans la foulée.

Personnellement, je compte acheter le nouveau directement mais pas vendre mon actuel avant. Si Apple fait encore des plaques chauffantes avec des ventilateurs hurleurs, je garde mon MacBook Pro 2010. Sans compter que le design du nouveau pourrait ne pas me plaire...


Je ne jouerais pas à l'achat/vente d'ordinateur en période d'examen...


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (14 Avril 2012)

Au delà des dates de sorties des différents nouveaux modèles, je rejoins Pascal: pourquoi changer de Mac en période d'examen?


----------



## M2oSa (14 Avril 2012)

Je vais etre sage et patient et attendre 

Merci pour vos conseils ^^


----------



## kolargol31 (14 Avril 2012)

tiens je suis tombé sur ce fil interessant

je pensais que les nouveaux mac sortiraient en juin (un mardi)
mais le fait qu'ils sortent fin avril ce n'est que du bon (si cela se fait)

pour ma part je ne pense pas revendre mon mac 15" ecran mat HD + SSD + HDD/optibay qui a seulement 22 semaines

la difference n'est pas à l'avantage du nouveau SI et seulement SI ils ne sortent pas l'ecran retina, etc etc...
l'USB 3 je m'en fous un poil car j'ai tout en FW 800 et tout changer pour de l'usb 3 c'est pas dans mes plans...

là où cela me turlupinne c'est peut être le nouveau aspect qu'il va avoir: quid du nouveau MBA 15"?


----------



## johnmiller (14 Avril 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> D'ailleurs dans l'update des documents sous NDA, il y a maintenant un volet entier consacré aux portables qui a fait son apparition.


   C'est quoi NDA?


----------



## ness_Du_frat (14 Avril 2012)

johnmiller a dit:


> C'est quoi NDA?


Je suis contente que tu poses la question, je me sentais très bête de ne pas savoir ce que c'était mais je n'osais pas demander ^^ Non Disclosure Agreement, d'après google, mais je ne comprends pas en quoi ça consiste exactement.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (14 Avril 2012)

C'est surtout la GeForce GT 640m (ou similaire en 28 nm) qui me motive. Je préfère 1000x un GPU NVIDIA à un AMD surtout pour Windows. 

Il n'y a besoin de rien racheter avec de l'USB 3.0, c'est rétro compatible avec les versions précédentes. 

NDA : non-disclosure agreement, c'est une clause de confidentialité. Un engagement (sous forme de document signer) à ne pas divulguer des informations avant une date. J'ai un Ivy Bridge et toutes les documentations relatives à ce processeur (et même le processeur avec la carte mère) mais je ne peux pas donner ces informations, des benchmarks ou quoi que ce soit  avant une certaine date.


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Avril 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Il n'y a besoin de rien racheter avec de l'USB 3.0, c'est rétro compatible avec les versions précédentes.



Si tu t'adresses à moi:

ayant tout en chainage FW, ben pour mettre de l'USB3 ou même 2 dans du FW800 je risque d'avoir un peu de mal


----------



## Pascal_TTH (15 Avril 2012)

Ce n'est pas toi que je vise. Mais on lit ici tellement de conneries depuis pas mal de temps que rappeler des choses basiques devient utile. 

HS
Je commence à comprendre pourquoi on ne voit plus certains anciens membres avec qui il était intéressant de discuter de technologies...
/HS


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Avril 2012)

ben oui je m'etais posé la question:
 il y a une vie en dehors du fofo, et à part un noyau dur qui fait vivre le fofo (et dont tu fais partie) le reste ceux sont des questions maintes fois posées et qui se ressemblent (donc une recherche et hop ça marche)


----------



## Nyrvan (15 Avril 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> tiens je suis tombé sur ce fil interessant
> 
> je pensais que les nouveaux mac sortiraient en juin (un mardi)
> mais le fait qu'ils sortent fin avril ce n'est que du bon (si cela se fait)
> ...



Je me posais aussi la question de changer ou non de portable. Et comme toi, je me dis qu'un écran Retina, une NVIDIA etc... Mais si effectivement il y a un changement de design, j'ai un vieil adage lié au Mac qui me trotte toujours dans la tête : "Toujours attendre la deuxième version d'un nouveau produit". Cela avait été le cas avec les PowerMac, les MBP unibody etc...

Alors autant prendre un peu son mal en patience jusqu'au mois de septembre/octobre non ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (15 Avril 2012)

Cet adage est quand même un non sens au même titre que _on ne sait jamais quand Apple fera les mises à jour des MacBook_.
Qaund il y a un nouveau design, c'est rarement la coque du MacBook (Pro) qui a les problèmes. Ce qui reporte donc les éventuels problèmes au niveau de la carte mère. Or à chaque nouvelle révision, la carte mère change. Celle des MacBook Pro 15" 2009 Core 2 Duo et GeForce 9600m GT, celle des 2010 Core de seconde génération et GeForce GT 330m et celle des 2011 Core de troisième génération et Radeon HD 6xxx sont complètement différentes. Donc à chaque fois des problèmes de carte mère pourraient être présents vu qu'à chaque fois, elle est nouvelle. Le seul cas où il y a une révision de la carte mère existante, c'est comme en 2011 avec un update mineur à la rentrée. 

Si on préfère attendre, autant dire qu'on préfère attendre que chercher d'éventuelles justifications technologiques sans véritable fondement. 

Depuis les MacBook Pro en Core 2 Duo, j'ai eu toutes les versions 15 pouces (dès leur lancement pour les Unibody) et je n'ai pas eu de problèmes. Du moins pas d'autre que ceux avarés pour un modèle (genre chauffe et ventilation abusive des modèles 2011).


PS : Au chapitre des légendes urbaines, j'ai toujours gardé les modèles sortis les années paires deux fois plus longtemps. Faut-il en déduire que les modèles sortis les années impaires sont mauvais ?


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Avril 2012)

puis il faut aussi dire que c'est sur le papier que l'ivy casse tout 

mais en vrai quid de la conso, des perfs et surtt de la stabilité?
on a vu qu'avec les sandy c'etait pas trop ça (je l'ai acheté qd meme)


----------



## johnmiller (15 Avril 2012)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> Je suis contente que tu poses la question, je me sentais très bête de ne pas savoir ce que c'était mais je n'osais pas demander ^^ Non Disclosure Agreement, d'après google, mais je ne comprends pas en quoi ça consiste exactement.



Merci !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h33 ----------




Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est surtout la GeForce GT 640m (ou similaire en 28 nm) qui me motive. Je préfère 1000x un GPU NVIDIA à un AMD surtout pour Windows.
> 
> Il n'y a besoin de rien racheter avec de l'USB 3.0, c'est rétro compatible avec les versions précédentes.
> 
> NDA : non-disclosure agreement, c'est une clause de confidentialité. Un engagement (sous forme de document signer) à ne pas divulguer des informations avant une date. J'ai un Ivy Bridge et toutes les documentations relatives à ce processeur (et même le processeur avec la carte mère) mais je ne peux pas donner ces informations, des benchmarks ou quoi que ce soit  avant une certaine date.


----------



## Coolsinus (15 Avril 2012)

Je croyais avoir lu qu'Apple avait un contrat de deux ans avec AMD ? 
Et vous parlez d'une GeForce GT 660m, mais c'est pas un peu trop puissant ? Ce que je veux dire c'est qu'Apple n'est pas habitué à mettre des cartes graphiques fulgurantes, ou bien une GeForce 660m en 2012 est l'équivalent d'une GeForce 330m en 2010 ? 

Coolsinus


----------



## Pascal_TTH (15 Avril 2012)

On parle d'un GeForce GT 640m maximum. Puis le premier chiffre, c'est la série, les deux seconds, la gamme. Comparable à la GeForce GT 330m, c'est une GeForce GT 430m, puis une 520 ou 530 et ainsi de suite. La GeForce GT 640m est destinée aux portables de 15 pouces.


----------



## Coolsinus (15 Avril 2012)

D'accord, merci pour ces précisions.
Je sens quand même que Apple va nous sortir des beaux MacBook Pro cette année ! 
Si le design est réussi, avec le hardware prévu (Ivy Bridge, USB 3.0, GeForce, Ecran HD soit 1680 x 1050), ça va être un bon portable !! 

En ce qui concerne la date, tu dis 24 Avril, mais ça me parait plutôt tôt, vu que y'a pas beaucoup de news concernant les nouveaux MacBook Pro... Enfin si ça se révèle être vrai, tant mieux ! 

J'ai entendu parlé d'un accord entre Apple et une société fabriquant du Liquid Metal en 2009 ou 2010, est-ce qu'ils ont les moyens techniques de produire des portables à grande échelle ?

Coolsinus


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Avril 2012)

Le métal liquide, c'est dans Terminator. Pour un portable, il vaut mieux un métal solide. :rateau:


----------



## n0zkl3r (16 Avril 2012)

Je me réjouis de voir ce nouveau MacBook Pro 15 pouces... Je saute dessus si la carte graphique d'entrée de gamme ne me déçoit pas. USB3, Ivy Bridge c'est sûr.

Maintenant, nouveau design, quasi sûr.

Mais ma crainte c'est que le 15 pouces d'entrée de gamme ait une HD 4000 (bonne, mais moins puissante que l'actuelle AMD HD 6750m qu'équipe le 15 pouces actuel d'entrée de gamme, ça serait un retour en arrière, mais Apple l'a déjà fait en passant d'une GT 320m à l'HD 3000). D'où ma peur...


----------



## pny (16 Avril 2012)

lemanbro a dit:


> Vous qui jouer sur MacBookPro, quelle machine il faudra pour Diablo 3, sans lag et sans risque d'exploser la machine ?
> Je me tâte avec le futur 17", mais si mon 15", 2,53, 4 go de 2010 le fait tourner, tant mieux.



Je joue à la beta de Diablo 3 sur mon nouveau MBP 13" en 1280x800 détails entre moyen et haut, pas de lags, mais un framerate dans 25i/s je passe rapidement à 35i/s en réduisant certains détails mais tout en conservant la résolution native tout en ayant un faible impacte sur la qualité.

Je pensais pas qu'il tournerait, ce petit MBP i5 en a sous le capot, bien plus que ce que je n'aurais crus.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h30 ----------




M2oSa a dit:


> Tout le monde est calme, c'est vrai oO!
> Tetr parce qu'ils savent a peu pres deja ce qui les attendent..
> 
> Bon alors, *Conseil *
> ...



Même si Apple fait une annonce officiel, il est fort probable que les délais de livraison soient de 2 à 3 semaines. Si tu as un Mac qui marche bien mais que tu veux en changer, soit la série actuelle te convient, soit tu es prét à essuyer les pots cassé et les bugs hardware de la première série et donc tu commandes après tes exam.

Perso, j'ai suivit les conseil d'autres sur le forum (et je ne regrette pas du tout) j'avais besoin d'un mac tout de suite (l'autre était mort) et j'ai pris l'entré de gamme actuelle car je changerais pour le nouveau modèle quand il sera corrigé des petits problèmes en fin d'année ou début d'année prochaine.

C'est récurant avec Apple, il faut toujours éviter les premiers modèles d'une nouvelle gamme. L'exemple le plus criant étajnt les problèmes de surchauffe des MBP début 2011, partiellement corrigé par la suite en octobre.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Avril 2012)

Il n'y a jamais deux à trois semaines de delais au lancement des nouveaux. L'an dernier, j'ai commandé le nouveau le jour du lancement, il est arrivé en 5 jours. 

Le problème de chauffe est toujours présent sur les modèles late 2011. L'entrée de gamme a les ancienes CPU et GPU du haut de gamme. Et le dernier haut de gamme a des composants encore plus puissants. C'est toujours le même système de refroidissement et les mêmes TDP pour le CPU et le GPU qui sont gravés de la même manière. Donc à part une correction placébo... La pseudo correction, c'est que le CPU se me en trottle beaucoup plus vite. C'est donc vraiment n'importe quoi. Ca sert à quoi d'avoir un Quad Coreà plus de 2,2 GHz qui tourne à 1,2 GHz ou 1,6 GHz parce qu'il est en surchauffe ?

Sinon, vu sous un autre angle, Apple serait donc incapable des faire des ordinateurs qui fonctionnent du premier coup ? Super ! On pourrait donc se demander pourquoi les gens achètent cette marque vu la fiabilité hasardeuse.


----------



## kolargol31 (16 Avril 2012)

c'est clair que APPLE ne sort que des bouses sans nom lorsqu'une nouvelle version arrive


A part les pbs cités ci-dessus: surchauffe etc etc, moi je les aime bien ces MBP

Rien ne vous empeche d'aller voir la concurrence voir si ils sortent des produits Nickel chrome dès le premier jour...


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (16 Avril 2012)

Moi j'apprécierai avoir une machine à prix raisonnable en neuf, à savoir une sorte de Macbook Unibody dans les 600 en C2D; effectivement les étudiants qui ne vont s'amuser que très rarement aux montages photo/vidéo aimeraient privilégier le silence, l'autonomie et la tiédeur à la puissance.

Malheureusement chacun à son idée spécifique de la "gamme manquante"


----------



## kolargol31 (16 Avril 2012)

faut pas rever, APPLE est une marque elitiste, elle ne fera jamais une sorte de gamme plus abordable...

Du style: renault avec dacia!

ou même utiliser des composants "trop vieux" le C2D est un poil "mort", et cela nuirait à l'image de APPLE


----------



## ness_Du_frat (17 Avril 2012)

A l'époque, il y avait quand même l'iBook, pour le macbook qui n'était pas le macbook pro... Dommage qu'ils se soient complètement débarrassés de ces modèles en effet plus abordables au profit de "plus que des macbook pro et des macbook air". Dommage, vraiment. J'étais bien contente en tant qu'étudiante d'avoir mon petit ibook 12" pas cher, puis mon macbook 13" (plus cher, déjà, forcément...). Maintenant j'ai pris une bête de course, mais bon, c'est parce que j'en ai besoin. A l'époque, pour faire du traitement de texte, aller sur internet et coder deux trois sites web, j'avais pas besoin d'un truc à 2000... (bon, en même temps, les moins chers ne sont pas 2000, hein, j'exagère, là)


----------



## kolargol31 (17 Avril 2012)

si on revient à ces tps "anciens", le prix des Ibooks ou autres étaient qd même pas donner!!!

je me souviens du prix d'un macintosh + 







qui à l'époque coutait: la bagatelle de 1800 (12 000Frs)

je me suis aussi pris (il y a de cela 5 ans) un powerbook 12", à peu cher en occasion mais le vendeur avait gardé la facture et son tarif était vraiment pas abordable du tout


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (17 Avril 2012)

Et le premier laptop Apple, avec 7kg pour 6000?


----------



## iMacounet (17 Avril 2012)

Ce qui est bien, c'est que la gamme actuelle (encore plus ?)  baisser de prix en se retrouvant en masse sur le Refurb.


----------



## Coolsinus (17 Avril 2012)

Plus qu'une petite semaine ? 
I hope so ! 

J'aimerais vraiment voir un nouveau design, je pense que ça va se faire, parce que on peut quasiment dire que ça fait plus d'un an que la gamme a été renouvelée, car la "mise à jour" d'octobre est mega-mineur, ils ne l'ont même pas signalé sur leur site ! 

Ce qui je kiffe grave c'est leur vidéos de 5-6 minutes où tous les grands d'Apple t'expliquent à quel point le nouveau Mac est mieux, comment il est beau, léger, rapide ! À quel point c'est REVOLUTIONNAIRE ! 

Enfin voilà, en espérant que tout ça sorte le 24 Avril ! Mais bon, si c'est une mise à jour si majeure alors pourquoi n'y a t-il pas de Keynote ? On est à une semaine de la présumée date de sortie et pas de cartons d'invitations...
En même temps il y a eu une Keynote pour l'iPad il y a moins d'un mois, donc c'est compréhensible ! 

Je tiens aussi à dire que contrairement à l'année dernière, y'a pas une fuite ! Je me rappelle que un ou deux jours avant la sortie officielle, on avait déjà des photos sur MacRumours du port Thunderbolt d'un MacBook Pro. Puis ils y avait de nombreuses news sur MacGé disant que la sortie est très très proche, là, personne n'affirme rien, c'est carrément le suspense, et moi j'adore !! 

Bon appétit les amis !


----------



## Nyrvan (17 Avril 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Cet adage est quand même un non sens au même titre que _on ne sait jamais quand Apple fera les mises à jour des MacBook_.
> Qaund il y a un nouveau design, c'est rarement la coque du MacBook (Pro) qui a les problèmes. Ce qui reporte donc les éventuels problèmes au niveau de la carte mère. Or à chaque nouvelle révision, la carte mère change. Celle des MacBook Pro 15" 2009 Core 2 Duo et GeForce 9600m GT, celle des 2010 Core de seconde génération et GeForce GT 330m et celle des 2011 Core de troisième génération et Radeon HD 6xxx sont complètement différentes. Donc à chaque fois des problèmes de carte mère pourraient être présents vu qu'à chaque fois, elle est nouvelle. Le seul cas où il y a une révision de la carte mère existante, c'est comme en 2011 avec un update mineur à la rentrée.
> 
> Si on préfère attendre, autant dire qu'on préfère attendre que chercher d'éventuelles justifications technologiques sans véritable fondement.
> ...



Il ne faut pas non plus sombrer dans l'excès pour démystifier un adage 

Tu présentes, très justement d'ailleurs, tes expériences qui sont positives, je peux parler des miennes : sans être un spécialiste des ordinateurs comme tu l'es, j'ai plusieurs fois eu des soucis sur les 1ères générations des produits Apple alors que sur les deuxièmes générations... jamais rien eu.

Par exemple, sur le premier G5 bi-processeurs, j'ai eu le droit à un changement de carte mère, un changement des deux processeurs, un changement de l'alimentation. Pour le premier iMac Alu 16:9 (2009), j'ai eu le droit à des tâches sur l'écran alors que pas du tout sur la version 2010. Même chose pour le passage à l'unibody : soucis d'écran et de carte mère. Rebelotte sur le passage du Core2duo à l'i7.

Alors peut être que je suis un grand malchanceux. Mais n'ayant pas inventé cet adage, mon expérience malheureuse avec certains produits Apple tend juste à le confirmer et c'est pour cela que je l'ai exprimé.




Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Si on préfère attendre, autant dire qu'on préfère attendre que chercher d'éventuelles justifications technologiques sans véritable fondement.



C'est bien mal me connaître et c'est juste l'inverse avec moi : je cherche n'importe quelle justification technologique sans fondement pour me dire que ce serait bien de changer mon mac


----------



## DJ-Snowly (17 Avril 2012)

Coolsinus a dit:


> Plus qu'une petite semaine ?
> I hope so !
> 
> J'aimerais vraiment voir un nouveau design, je pense que ça va se faire, parce que on peut quasiment dire que ça fait plus d'un an que la gamme a été renouvelée, car la "mise à jour" d'octobre est mega-mineur, ils ne l'ont même pas signalé sur leur site !
> ...




Je suis moi aussi assez étonné qu'il n'y est pas d'évènement prévu pour annoncé tout ça. J'trouve que ça sent pas bon... Si y'a pas d'annonce ça veut dire qu'il n'y aura rien d'extraordinaire et donc pas de changement du design peut être ?
J'ai peur..


----------



## Rom33 (17 Avril 2012)

Malheureusement je crains qu'Apple fasse la MAJ de toute la gamme en même temps, ce qui signifie qu'il va falloir encore patienter jusqu'au mois de Juin même pour les 15".

C'est trop calme pour qu'on soit à une semaine d'une grosse MAJ.


----------



## Nyrvan (17 Avril 2012)

DJ-Snowly a dit:


> Je suis moi aussi assez étonné qu'il n'y est pas d'évènement prévu pour annoncé tout ça. J'trouve que ça sent pas bon... Si y'a pas d'annonce ça veut dire qu'il n'y aura rien d'extraordinaire et donc pas de changement du design peut être ?
> J'ai peur..



Au contraire, cela peut être rassurant dans la mesure où on reste dans un produit existant et bien implanté. Je vois plus le fait que les MacBook Pro resteront différencié des MacBook Air et c'est une très bonne chose. Car malgré tout, la crainte d'une réunion des deux produits en un seul est une probabilité. Et si cela venait à être le cas, alors nous aurions très certainement droit à une keynote.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (17 Avril 2012)

même pas des fabriquants de housses, la tension monte....

je suis curieux de voir ce que nous réserve la prochaine cuvée de MBP, je n'en ai plus acheté depuis plus de 4 ans... 

A l'opposé de beaucoup des membres de ce fil, je souhaiterai un MBP "Air" sans superdrive... pour 1,5 kg... un écran mat, et une bonne autonomie

Sinon je vais sagement attendre le renouvellement des MBA


----------



## n0zkl3r (17 Avril 2012)

C'est vrai ça, c'est étrange qu'il n'y ait pas de keynote pour un nouveau design de MacBook Pro... Puis c'est trop calme, j'ai peur qu'on n'aura droit à rien la semaine prochaine... Ou alors juste une mise à jour hardware...


----------



## DJ-Snowly (17 Avril 2012)

Nyrvan a dit:


> Au contraire, cela peut être rassurant dans la mesure où on reste dans un produit existant et bien implanté. Je vois plus le fait que les MacBook Pro resteront différencié des MacBook Air et c'est une très bonne chose. Car malgré tout, la crainte d'une réunion des deux produits en un seul est une probabilité. Et si cela venait à être le cas, alors nous aurions très certainement droit à une keynote.




Il faut qu'il y est une différence. C'est certains. Mais ça fait maintenant 4 ans que les Macbook Pro ont le même design et il commence à devenir banale et lassant...

Un changement reboosterais clairement les ventes. Si il n'y a pas de changement significatif du design, je ne les prends pas et je garde mon Macbook Pro actuel.
Et je ne suis pas le seul à penser ça. Donc un changement je pourrais qu'être bénéfique.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (17 Avril 2012)

Coolsinus a dit:


> Plus qu'une petite semaine ?
> I hope so !
> 
> Je tiens aussi à dire que contrairement à l'année dernière, y'a pas une fuite ! Je me rappelle que un ou deux jours avant la sortie officielle, on avait déjà des photos sur MacRumours du port Thunderbolt d'un MacBook Pro. Puis ils y avait de nombreuses news sur MacGé disant que la sortie est très très proche, là, personne n'affirme rien, c'est carrément le suspense, et moi j'adore !!
> ...



C'est que tu ne lis pas les bonnes sources. En même temps, faut quand même pas s'attendre à ce que tous les sites consacré à Apple parlent tous les jours de la sortie d'un nouveau Mac. Ils préfèrent parler des tablettes aussi ça fait plus tendance. Partout les stocks de MacBook Pro 15 pouces sont au plus bas. Certaines enseignent n'en ont même plus. 



Nyrvan a dit:


> Il ne faut pas non plus sombrer dans l'excès pour démystifier un adage
> 
> C'est bien mal me connaître et c'est juste l'inverse avec moi : je cherche n'importe quelle justification technologique sans fondement pour me dire que ce serait bien de changer mon mac



Les croyances populaires ne vivent que parce qu'on cherche partiellement à monter qu'elles ont du sens à coup d'exemples alors qu'il existe autant de contrexemples. De vrais défauts sont par exemple les tâches d'écrans comme tu le dis, les GeForce 8600m GT qui se dessoudent ou encore les batteries qui gonflent. Mais le coup de la rev a qui merderaient en série... ça causerait des procédures de rappel si c'était avéré.   



DJ-Snowly a dit:


> Je suis moi aussi assez étonné qu'il n'y est pas d'évènement prévu pour annoncé tout ça. J'trouve que ça sent pas bon... Si y'a pas d'annonce ça veut dire qu'il n'y aura rien d'extraordinaire et donc pas de changement du design peut être ?
> J'ai peur..



Rien ne dit qu'Apple va changer le châssis. Pour loger un CPU de 45 watts et un GPU à peine moins puissant, il faut un minimum de place. 



Rom33 a dit:


> Malheureusement je crains qu'Apple fasse la MAJ de toute la gamme en même temps, ce qui signifie qu'il va falloir encore patienter jusqu'au mois de Juin même pour les 15".
> 
> C'est trop calme pour qu'on soit à une semaine d'une grosse MAJ.



C'est pas parce que c'est calme ici (aka dans ce forum), que ça l'est ailleurs. Ici, à part quel ssd pour mon Macbook, c'est à peu près tout.  



n0zkl3r a dit:


> C'est vrai ça, c'est étrange qu'il n'y ait pas de keynote pour un nouveau design de MacBook Pro... Puis c'est trop calme, j'ai peur qu'on n'aura droit à rien la semaine prochaine... Ou alors juste une mise à jour hardware...



Les Mac, c'est comme les PC, ça ne fait plus la une. Les gens préfèrent généralement les tablettes, les smartphones et l'ère post-PC. Question de mode.



DJ-Snowly a dit:


> Il faut qu'il y est une différence. C'est certains. Mais ça fait maintenant 4 ans que les Macbook Pro ont le même design et il commence à devenir banale et lassant...
> 
> Un changement reboosterais clairement les ventes. Si il n'y a pas de changement significatif du design, je ne les prends pas et je garde mon Macbook Pro actuel.
> Et je ne suis pas le seul à penser ça. Donc un changement je pourrais qu'être bénéfique.



Perso, j'aime autant qu'ils gardent le châssis actuel. Il est plutôt bien. Ca fait longtemps que je n'achète pas un ordinateur parce qu'il est joli mais parce qu'il est répond à mon cahier des charges. 

Le châssis actuel avec un Ivy Bridge 22 nm et une GeForce GT 640m en 28 nm, je signe tout de suite en espérant que ce ne soit pas une plaque chauffante. L'an dernier, j'avais déjà donné la date de sortie des MacBook Pro 2011 et annoncé un lifting à la rentrée. Sur ce, je m'en vais sur ces "ailleurs" plus animés.


----------



## bast1981 (17 Avril 2012)

J'aimerais bien avoir l'avis de pascal sur le sujet de la kaynote !!
C'est vrai que a une semaine du lancement prévu du 15" et peut etre du 17" ca fait réfléchir.
Allez effectivement savoir si ils vont pas tout sortir d'un coup en juin ??!!
Et puis pas de rumeur pas de photos volés c'est louche !!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h20 ----------




bast1981 a dit:


> J'aimerais bien avoir l'avis de pascal sur le sujet de la kaynote !!
> C'est vrai que a une semaine du lancement prévu du 15" et peut etre du 17" ca fait réfléchir.
> Allez effectivement savoir si ils vont pas tout sortir d'un coup en juin ??!!
> Et puis pas de rumeur pas de photos volés c'est louche !!



ben pascal a deja répondu le temp que je tape !!! merci pascal pour ton avis éclairé !!


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (17 Avril 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> [...]Ici, à part quel ssd pour mon Macbook, c'est à peu près tout [&#8230;]



Rooh toujours méchant celui-là


----------



## kolargol31 (17 Avril 2012)

rhooo c'est vrai qu'il y a pas que ça y a aussi: "est ce que cette DDR ira sur mon MBP"


----------



## ness_Du_frat (17 Avril 2012)

Mais non, on a eu aussi des trucs beaucoup plus rigolos, genre "j'ai foutu un aimant sur mon disque dur" ou "j'ai renversé du café sur mon mac". Et le dernier en date "j'ai acheté un mac mais je veux mettre windows 8 dessus".


----------



## Nyrvan (18 Avril 2012)

Vous oubliez aussi les X versions de "je veux réinstaller le Mac qu'un ami/tombé-du-camion m'a donné mais j'ai pas les CD d'origine"


----------



## Pascal_TTH (18 Avril 2012)

C'est vrai, comment peut-on oublier ces classiques ! 

Aux dernières nouvelles, il n'y aurait pas de changement de châssis. Le précédent a duré 2 1/2 ans mais les MacBook Pro n'était pas bien différents des PowerBook G4 aluminium, l'Unibody a 3 1/2 ans de vie commerciale. 

Si on tient compte des processeurs Quad avec leur TDP de 45 Watts, d'un bon gros GPU et de l'absence d'écran Retina, rien ne joue en faveur d'un nouveau design (sauf peut-etre l'abandon éventuel de l'ODD).


----------



## DJ-Snowly (18 Avril 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est vrai, comment peut-on oublier ces classiques !
> 
> Aux dernières nouvelles, il n'y aurait pas de changement de châssis. Le précédent a duré 2 1/2 ans mais les MacBook Pro n'était pas bien différents des PowerBook G4 aluminium, l'Unibody a 3 1/2 ans de vie commerciale.
> 
> Si on tient compte des processeurs Quad avec leur TDP de 45 Watts, d'un bon gros GPU et de l'absence d'écran Retina, rien ne joue en faveur d'un nouveau design (sauf peut-etre l'abandon éventuel de l'ODD).




J'espère que tu te trompes, sinon j'achète pas. J'aime le changement...


----------



## Rom33 (18 Avril 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est pas parce que c'est calme ici (aka dans ce forum), que ça l'est ailleurs.



Ma navigation internet ne se limite pas à ce fofo! Le fait est qu'avant le renouvellement de chaque produit Apple, il y a des allongements des délais de livraision, des rumeurs, des fuites, etc. qui s'intensifient jusqu'à la sortie du modèle. Pour l'instant il n'y a quasiment rien sur les sites spécialisés, je trouve ça bien calme pour être à 7 jours d'une MAJ.

Je suis curieux de savoir où sont tes "ailleurs" plus animés.



DJ-Snowly a dit:


> J'espère que tu te trompes, sinon j'achète pas. J'aime le changement...



Et le changement c'est maintenant!


----------



## kolargol31 (18 Avril 2012)

Rom33 a dit:


> Je suis curieux de savoir où sont tes "ailleurs" plus animés.











Dsl pas pu m'en empecher


----------



## Pascal_TTH (18 Avril 2012)

Pour ce qui est des prévisions de sortie, je ne me suis rarement trompé. 

05/09/2011 : http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/s...prochaine-mineure-des-macbook-pro-829112.html

23/09/2011 : 





Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Il y aura du nouveau avec la sortie des Ivy Bridge en avril/mai 2012. Et certainement une mise à jour des processeurs (et des disques durs) sur les modèles actuels dans moins d'un mois. Jamais un modèle de MacBook Pro n'a duré plus de 12 mois...



Et le 24/10 les late 2011 arrivaient... Pareil pour la sortie des 2011 mais j'ai la flemme de retrouver le topic. Ici le seul élément "perturbateur" pour le lancement le 24, c'est que le 23 est uniquement une fin de NDA et mais pas forcément le lancement des processeurs qui était initialement fixé au 29 avril. Début 2011, les MacBook Pro ont été les premiers portables en Sandy Bridge commercialisés et Apple le premier client à recevoir les chipsets corrigés rev B3. Le second souci est la disponibilité des GeForce GT 640m et plus généralement des GPU Kepler, TSMC ayant du mal avec le yield en 28 nm. Du coup, un MacBook Pro 15 pouces sans GPU aurait même été envisagé pour la seconde fois.


Et je vois encore le petit Kolargol31 commander son MacBook Pro tout juste avant l'arrivée des late 2011 et me bombarder de PM pour savoir s'il ferait mieux ou non de le retourner...


----------



## Rom33 (18 Avril 2012)

En effet mais il y quelque chose de très différent cette année c'est le lancement en deux temps des processeurs Ivy Bridge. Est-ce qu'Apple a déjà scindé le renouvellement d'une gamme?


----------



## n0zkl3r (18 Avril 2012)

Donc on se dirigerait vers une mise à jour hardware, Ivy Bridge + USB 3.0. Concernant la partie graphique, je me demande bien si l'entrée de gamme 15 pouces va se choper l'HD 4000...

Un peu déçu si le design ne change pas, mais bon...


----------



## kolargol31 (18 Avril 2012)

ben vu que c'est integré au proco je vois pas comment ce serait pas possible


----------



## DJ-Snowly (18 Avril 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> ben vu que c'est integré au proco je vois pas comment ce serait pas possible



Apple est capable de brider l'USB 3... malheureusement.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (18 Avril 2012)

Rom33 a dit:


> En effet mais il y quelque chose de très différent cette année c'est le lancement en deux temps des processeurs Ivy Bridge. Est-ce qu'Apple a déjà scindé le renouvellement d'une gamme?


 
Ca n'est encore jamais arrivé un lancement de ce genre chez Intel. Mais il n'y a pas eu de MacBook "pro" 13" early 2009 par exemple alors qu'il y a eu des 15" et 17". Enfin, le 13" s'appellait à l'époque MacBook Aluminium mais il a eu une mise à jour en moins. Il est passé de late 2008 à mid 2009 sans early 2009.


----------



## Coolsinus (18 Avril 2012)

M'enfin vous dites oui ils peuvent brider UB3, ils vont pas changer le design, enfin si ils ne font qu'une mise à jour hardware du genre meilleur processeur + meilleure carte graphique si vous dites en plus qu'ils vont mettre une HD 4000 et enlever le GPU, faut arrêter !

Ça va faire plus de 1 an et 2 mois qu'ils ont pas renouvelé leur gamme, une mise à jour aussi pauvre c'est se tirer une balle dans le pied ! 

Je pense qu'ils vont mettre l'USB3, j'ai l'impression que Tim Cook est moins borné que Steve Jobs (R.I.P btw), qu'ils vont mettre une carte graphique à coté de la HD 4000 comme ils ont fait pour les Early 2011, car autrement Pro ne veut plus rien dire, déjà que les gens le disent maintenant...

Après est ce qu'ils vont changer le design, telle est la question ! Encore une fois, après une attente si longue, ça serait plutôt logique et bienvenu, mais le design du MacBook Pro reste néanmoins plus beau que la grande grande majorité des PC portables...Enfin ça leur permettrait de se démarquer encore plus et de reprendre une longueur d'avance confortable, comme ce qu'ils ont fait avec le MacBook Air.

Il y a aussi la rumeur qui court depuis plusieurs mois d'un éventuel MacBook Air 15", et dans ce cas là peut-etre ne veulent-ils pas changer le design du Pro pour ne pas interférer avec les Airs qu'ils considèrent comme "le futur des notebooks".

Il y a toutes les possibilités du monde, mais je prêche pour un hardware similaire à celui des 2011, en updaté, avec, si il y a changement du design, un meilleur écran.

Coolsinus


----------



## M2oSa (18 Avril 2012)

Coolsinus a dit:


> M'enfin vous dites oui ils peuvent brider UB3, ils vont pas changer le design, enfin si ils ne font qu'une mise à jour hardware du genre meilleur processeur + meilleure carte graphique si vous dites en plus qu'ils vont mettre une HD 4000 et enlever le GPU, faut arrêter !
> 
> Ça va faire plus de 1 an et 2 mois qu'ils ont pas renouvelé leur gamme, une mise à jour aussi pauvre c'est se tirer une balle dans le pied !
> 
> ...



Moi je pense que ce Air 15" sera juste un Pro 15", mais en plus fin ^^ ! 
Comme tout le monde d'ailleur(s)


----------



## Pascal_TTH (18 Avril 2012)

Je n'ai pas dit qu'il n'y aurait qu'une HD Graphics 4000 sur les MacBook Pro 15" mais qu'il pourrait n'y avoir que la HD 4000 sur le 15" premier prix en raison d'un manque de disponibilité de GPU en 28 nm. C'est qui n'est absolument pas la même chose. 

Ce qui est sûr

à 100% : Ivy Bridge
à 90% : USB 3.0 (faudrait être vraiment con pour câbler les ports USB 2 au lieu des USB 3)
à 80% : GPU Kepler
à 50% : nouveau châssis
à 5% : écran Retina

Comme déjà dit, IVB, Kepler et USB 3, ça me va. Un nouveau châssis, j'en ai rien à foutre. J'ai passé l'âge d'avoir besoin "de me différencier" par un objet aussi anodin  qu'un ordinateur portable. Je veux un truc qui va bien avant tout. 

Pour le design, Apple n'a même pas changé pour son iPhone 4S alors que c'est un produit phare. Puis bon, les gens achètent quand même quand on change le contenu ou le contenant, donc pourquoi perdre des sous à changer les deux ?


----------



## LeProf (18 Avril 2012)

Et pourquoi ne pas attendre le 24 pour voir ce qu'il adviendra ?


----------



## M2oSa (18 Avril 2012)

Contrairement a Pascal, le design jouera beaucoup sur mon choix de garder mon actuel macbook ou pas.. La carte graphique aussi ^^


----------



## DJ-Snowly (18 Avril 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je n'ai pas dit qu'il n'y aurait qu'une HD Graphics 4000 sur les MacBook Pro 15" mais qu'il pourrait n'y avoir que la HD 4000 sur le 15" premier prix en raison d'un manque de disponibilité de GPU en 28 nm. C'est qui n'est absolument pas la même chose.
> 
> Ce qui est sûr
> 
> ...




Je suis d'accord avec tes pourcentages. Par contre pour moi le design est important. Ce n'est pas une question de me différencier des autres, mais juste de voir un peu autre chose. J'aime le changement de temps en temps.  Le changement c'est maintenant


----------



## Pascal_TTH (18 Avril 2012)

LeProf a dit:


> Et pourquoi ne pas attendre le 24 pour voir ce qu'il adviendra ?


 
Qu'est-ce qu'on fait selon toi tout en discutant ?  Pour une fois qu'il y a autre chose que les sempiternelles questions récurentes...


----------



## iMacounet (18 Avril 2012)

Alors vous spéculez bien ? 

Moi j'ai un PowerBook G4 15" 1.67ghz qui fonctionne très bien, malgré sa batterie HS

J'adore son clavier (les touches sont au top) Et il va encore très bien !

J'ai préféré acheter un iPad à la place d'un MacBook Air 11.6" pour ma part.


----------



## DJ-Snowly (18 Avril 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> *Alors vous spéculez bien ? *
> 
> Moi j'ai un PowerBook G4 15" 1.67ghz qui fonctionne très bien, malgré sa batterie HS
> 
> ...




Ça pour spéculer, on spécule !


----------



## n0zkl3r (18 Avril 2012)

Par contre vu le prix du 15 pouces entrée de gamme, s'ils foutent seulement une HD 4000, ça sera carrément du vol, non ? Ils peuvent pas se permettre de mettre une machine à presque 1800 avec seulement une HD 4000 ! Surtout que l'actuel entrée de gamme a une très bonne 6750m AMD !  Le design j'espère un peu, mais ce que je veux avant tout sur le MacBook Pro 15" entrée de gamme, c'est Ivy Bridge, Kepler et USB 3.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (19 Avril 2012)

C'est vrai que vu les prix actuels et maintenant qu'il n'y a plus que 2 MacBook Pro 15" contre 3 auparavant, ça serait du foutage de gueule de ne pas mettre de GPU dédié. Mais bon, il faut quand même savoir qu'Apple l'a déjà fait... Il peuvent le refaire en mettant un prix nettement plus faible. Cette hypothèse n'a cependant été citée qu'une ou deux fois suite au problème de yield et elle n'a pas refait surface.


----------



## M2oSa (19 Avril 2012)

Question...
Si le lecteur DVD est supprimé.... Comment est-ce qu'on va installer Windows via BootCamp?


----------



## LeProf (19 Avril 2012)

Gràce à un autre mac en utilisant son lecteur, soit en utilisant une clé USB.


----------



## krully37 (19 Avril 2012)

J'espère vraiment de nouveaux GPU en 28nm, exit les soucis de chauffe, et bonjour les performances qui permettront de faire tourner quelques jeux pour les casuals sous bootcamp !


----------



## modamac (19 Avril 2012)

mouais mouais mouais, j'attends avec bcp (trop) d'impatience la sortie du nouveau parce que j'ai fait tomber le mien et il est foutu :-(

Par contre, pas de keynote, rien qui filtre, même pas une vielle photo prototype, et surtout, du stock quasi partout, à mon avis, soit ce sera pour septembre, soit une mise à jour toute simple, en gardant le chassis actuel...


----------



## M2oSa (19 Avril 2012)

LeProf a dit:


> Gràce à un autre mac en utilisant son lecteur, soit en utilisant une clé USB.



Outch, c'est pas tout le monde qui aura un autre Mac a portee de main


----------



## Nyrvan (19 Avril 2012)

Tu trouves facilement (et pour pas cher) un lecteur CD USB dans le commerce. Et ce sera certainement moins cher que le lecteur externe qu'Apple manquera pas de proposer aux acheteurs, comme c'est déjà le cas avec les MacBook Air.


----------



## n0zkl3r (19 Avril 2012)

J'y crois de moins en moins au nouveau design... Même pire, je sens qu'on n'aura rien la semaine prochaine. Et même s'ils sont mis à jour, je le sens mal ce MacBook Pro 15 pouces d'entrée de gamme.

Mais vu le peu de fuite concrète, Apple risque d'attendre la rentrée...


----------



## modamac (19 Avril 2012)

n0zkl3r a dit:


> J'y crois de moins en moins au nouveau design... Même pire, je sens qu'on n'aura rien la semaine prochaine. Et même s'ils sont mis à jour, je le sens mal ce MacBook Pro 15 pouces d'entrée de gamme.
> 
> Mais vu le peu de fuite concrète, Apple risque d'attendre la rentrée...



c'est a peu de choses près ce que je viens de dire deux/trois posts plus haut... J'attends vraiment pour l'achat d'un nouveau mais vu ce qu'il se passe (rien), pas de keynote et des stocks partout... je suis pessimiste... :-(


----------



## DJ-Snowly (19 Avril 2012)

modamac a dit:


> c'est a peu de choses près ce que je viens de dire deux/trois posts plus haut... J'attends vraiment pour l'achat d'un nouveau mais vu ce qu'il se passe (rien), pas de keynote et des stocks partout... je suis pessimiste... :-(




On est 3 alors...

Vivement la semaine prochaine que l'on soit fixer... Si y'a pas de nouveau design, je m'achète un SSD pour rebooster mon MBP actuel pour patienter un peu.


----------



## n0zkl3r (19 Avril 2012)

En fait ce qui m'étonne beaucoup, c'est de voir le 15 pouces SEUL se mettre à jour.
Apple a toujours mis en avant les 3 modèles (13, 15 et 17 pouces) ensemble côte à côte. Je les vois mal "prendre" le 15 pouces et annoncer des nouveautés alors que le 13 et 17 pouces sont toujours avec d'anciens CPU/GPU... Pour moi, Apple va attendre la rentrée pour les mettre tous les 3 à jour en même temps.


----------



## kolargol31 (19 Avril 2012)

n0zkl3r a dit:


> En fait ce qui m'étonne beaucoup, c'est de voir le 15 pouces SEUL se mettre à jour.
> Apple a toujours mis en avant les 3 modèles (13, 15 et 17 pouces) ensemble côte à côte. Je les vois mal "prendre" le 15 pouces et annoncer des nouveautés alors que le 13 et 17 pouces sont toujours avec d'anciens CPU/GPU... Pour moi, Apple va attendre la rentrée pour les mettre tous les 3 à jour en même temps.



+1

je crois pas à ce qu'il va upgrader un modele et pas le reste....
Proposer un 15" dernière technologie, et par contre si l'on veut passer à du 17" il faudra se contenter d'un sandy ?


----------



## krully37 (19 Avril 2012)

J'aime Apple mais si y'a bien un truc qui m'insupporte totalement c'est d'être dans le flou comme ça, je demande pas un leak total, mais un calendrier approximatif ben ce serait pas du luxe, parce que j'étais hésitant quant au fait d'attendre, mais là du coup j'me dis que je risque d'attendre fin Avril pour rien (et dans ce cas on aura l'air bien cons, rien n'aura changé, on aura juste spéculé pendant deux mois pour attendre Septembre en fait).


----------



## Pascal_TTH (19 Avril 2012)

n0zkl3r a dit:


> En fait ce qui m'étonne beaucoup, c'est de voir le 15 pouces SEUL se mettre à jour.
> *Apple a toujours mis en avant les 3 modèles (13, 15 et 17 pouces) ensemble côte à côte.* Je les vois mal "prendre" le 15 pouces et annoncer des nouveautés alors que le 13 et 17 pouces sont toujours avec d'anciens CPU/GPU... Pour moi, Apple va attendre la rentrée pour les mettre tous les 3 à jour en même temps.


 
Faux, ils ont loin d'avoir été mis à jour en même temps d'office et avec la même génération de processeur.



kolargol31 a dit:


> +1
> 
> je crois pas à ce qu'il va upgrader un modele et pas le reste....
> Proposer un 15" dernière technologie, et par contre si l'on veut passer à du 17" il faudra se contenter d'un sandy ?


 
Le 17 pouces n'est pas toujours sur le même calendrier (cfr les dates de lancement). Il a été mis en Unibody genre six mois après les autres. Il a par contre eu la batterie inamovible avant les autres (late 2009 en devenant Unibody). En 2010, les MacBook "Pro" 13" pouces sont restés en Core 2 Duo alors que les autres sont passé en Core ix Arrendale.

Et comme je l'ai déjà écrit : 



Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Ca n'est encore jamais arrivé un lancement de ce genre chez Intel. Mais il n'y a pas eu de MacBook "Pro" 13" early 2009 par exemple alors qu'il y a eu des 15" et 17". Enfin, le 13" s'appellait à l'époque MacBook Aluminium mais il a eu une mise à jour en moins. Il est passé de late 2008 à mid 2009 sans early 2009.


 
Il suffit de consulter un wiki pour avoir les dates des mises à jour et voir qu'elles ne respectent pas ce que d'aucuns prétendent : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MacBook_Pro#Technical_specifications_2
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MacBook#Model_specifications_2
Il n'y a eu mise à jour des trois modèles en même temps que depuis mid 2010 et même pas avec des processeurs de même génération. Ce n'est que depuis early 2011 que les trois sont mis à jour ensemble avec des processeurs de même génération.

Il n'a donc que les deux révsions de 2011 qui ont été faites sur toute la gamme avec des CPU de même génération ou alors, il faut retourner au temps où tout était en Core 2 Duo Merom puis Penryn. Bref, ne faire la mise à jour que du 15" et du 17" puis plus tard du 13" n'aurait rien de si exotique.


----------



## kolargol31 (19 Avril 2012)

heureusement que tu es là


----------



## n0zkl3r (19 Avril 2012)

En effet, ce n'est pas faux, mais je le sens pas en fait...

Sinon les iMac se mettront à jour aussi la semaine prochaine ?


----------



## kolargol31 (19 Avril 2012)

je pense qu'ils le seront bcp plus tard....

d'abord les portables ...


----------



## n0zkl3r (19 Avril 2012)

Je vois justement d'abord les iMac, plus mis à jour une seule fois depuis 1 an... Tandis que les MBP l'ont été fin 2011 même si c'était mineure.


----------



## M2oSa (19 Avril 2012)

Bah les MacBook c'est tous les 6 mois je crois ou un peu plus .. genre 8 ou 9 ....
Il y a le Early et le Late
2 fois par an quoi


----------



## Emmanuel94 (19 Avril 2012)

c'est quoi en fait ? est ce que cela sera mis en oeuvre sur les autres portables (MBA) notamment ?


----------



## Arsiesys (20 Avril 2012)

Ca s'approche. Sur Fnac.com et Darty, les prix des MBP ont quasiment tous chuté.

Le MBP13 est passé à 1049 par exemple. D'autres ont suivi (le deuxieme MBP, le 17", ont baissé aussi).


----------



## M2oSa (20 Avril 2012)

Pauvre de ceux qui vont les acheter :0


----------



## Arsiesys (20 Avril 2012)

Bah certains verront le prix en baisse, d'autres le ramèneront dans les délais prévus par les magasins pour switcher sur le plus récent.

Et puis il y a les autres. Ouais, pauvre d'eux.


----------



## kolargol31 (20 Avril 2012)

pquoi pauv' d'eux?
ils les auront eu à moins cher non?


donc chez apple c'est deja bien


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (20 Avril 2012)

Je ne trouve pas ça risible de prendre une ancienne version pour moins chère. 
D'ailleurs je me tate pour un iPhone 3GS... C'est mon compte qui va faire la gueule


----------



## Arsiesys (20 Avril 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> pquoi pauv' d'eux?
> ils les auront eu à moins cher non?
> 
> 
> donc chez apple c'est deja bien



Le pauvre d'eux concerne ceux qui ont acheté l'ordinateur moins de 30 jours avant la baisse et qui ne sauront pas que l'ordinateur a baissé, et donc n'iront pas demander le remboursement de la différence là où ils l'ont acheté. Et ça sera la majorité des personne que je citais malheureusement. Voilà pourquoi pauvre d'eux.


----------



## kolargol31 (20 Avril 2012)

oui j'avais compris c'etait du second degré 

mais pour ma part, les modifs diront si ils ont fait un bon coup (prendre un mac neuf à moins cher) ou si l'upgrade valait le coup de prendre du neuf à plein pot!


----------



## M2oSa (20 Avril 2012)

Petite question, savez vus quand les autres marques equiperont leur ordis d'iVy Bridge? 
Genre Sony tout ca? Eux aussi le feront a la sortie?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Avril 2012)

Acer, Asus, Dell, HP, Lenovo, Toshiba et Sony ont les machines prêtes au lancement. Donc si Apple veut passer pour hasbeen, il suffit de ne rien présenter... Sinon, il y avait déjà des prototypes de ces marques fonctionnels au Cebit en mars. 

La chose certaine, c'est que le NDA est terminé lundi 23 avril à 9h01 PST soit lundi 23 à 17h01 GMT. A ce moment là, tout le monde presse et constructeurs peuvent communiquer officiellement tout ce qu'ils veulent sur les Ivy Bridge. 



> Intel® 7 Series Chipset/Motherboards (with 2nd gen Intel® CoreTM processors &#8208; Sandy Bridge only): April 8th, 2012 12:01AM local time.
> 3rd Gen Intel® CoreTM processors (Ivy Bridge): April 23rd, 2012 09:01AM PST.


----------



## DJ-Snowly (20 Avril 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Acer, Asus, Dell, HP, Lenovo, Toshiba et Sony ont les machines prêtes au lancement. Donc si Apple veut passer pour hasbeen, il suffit de ne rien présenter... Sinon, il y avait déjà des prototypes de ces marques fonctionnels au Cebit en mars.
> 
> La chose certaine, c'est que le NDA est terminé lundi 23 avril à 9h01 PST soit lundi 23 à 17h01 GMT. A ce moment là, tout le monde presse et constructeurs peuvent communiquer officiellement tout ce qu'ils veulent sur les Ivy Bridge.




Qu'est ce que le NDA ? :mouais:


----------



## M2oSa (20 Avril 2012)

DJ-Snowly a dit:


> Qu'est ce que le NDA ? :mouais:



Merci pour ta reponse Pascal



DJ-Snowly a dit:


> Qu'est ce que le NDA ? :mouais:



Le NDA c'est un sorte d'embargo... Personne peut pas parler d'Ivy Bridge (Benchmark tout ca... ) avant la date fixee


----------



## kolargol31 (20 Avril 2012)

bon ben on peux dire que le grand gagnant sur le coup c'est ....: INTEL 

MAIS que fait AMD????


----------



## Arsiesys (20 Avril 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> oui j'avais compris c'etait du second degré
> 
> mais pour ma part, les modifs diront si ils ont fait un bon coup  (prendre un mac neuf à moins cher) ou si l'upgrade valait le coup de  prendre du neuf à plein pot!



Mes excuses. J'ai décidément du mal à comprendre le second degré sur ce  forum apparement  C'est la seconde fois que ça m'arrive.







kolargol31 a dit:


> bon ben on peux dire que le grand gagnant sur le coup c'est ....: INTEL
> 
> MAIS que fait AMD????



Des processeurs, des cartes graphiques...

(Tentative de second degré à mon tour )


----------



## Noxitav (21 Avril 2012)

Salut les gars je viens de tomber sur la convers et sa m inquiète grave !!! 4ans que j ai le MacBook classic blanc Intel core duo 180gb 2.4 (si je dis pas de connerie) et je viens de commander mon MacBook pro 15'' !!! Je fais quoi j annule ma commande ou je garde mon pro commander y'a 5h ? Je rajoute une précision je suis à NY et je l ai commander chez Apple store ils sont censer me changer le clavier pour demain !! Donc pour faire court ! Je vais je dis rembourser moi je récupère mon argent j attend le risque d avoir pas grande évolution sur les nouveau MBP (et accessoirement je m assoie sur 400 d économie si je l avais acheter en France) ou vraiment ça ira je serais très content de mon 15'' et je conserve ma "ristourne" ?
sachant que j ai une utilisation plutôt musical style log DJ Pro tools et compagnie ?
bon maintenant je tounais sur mon vieux MB classique et je commence vraiment à le voir trimer sur Protools et des ralentissement type windows Xp ctrl alt supr ?
Merci pour vos réponse !!

PS: le prix des nouveau sera du genre 150 de plus ou 500 parce que si j ai garder mon MB classic c est aussi parce que 2000 à mettre de côté c est pas facile !!


----------



## kolargol31 (21 Avril 2012)

en theorie les augmentions de tarif si il y a n'ecede pas 50  sur les nouveaux modeles


----------



## tuxchemistry (21 Avril 2012)

Je suis d'accord avec Pascal,

Tous les constructeurs sont prêts, les rumeurs fusent chez Dell, Hp,... pour le renouveau si Apple fait le choix d'attendre ce serait se mettre la corde au cou, ils ne se rendent peut être pas compte que les ventes de Mac reculent aux USA et qu'il est temps de proposer du neuf à ses clients,

Je préconise malgré tout l'ajout d'un GPU 28 nm même sur l'entrée de gamme après tout Kepler de chez NVIDIA est intégré dans des futurs 11" chez Clevo(Geforce GT 650M) dès la fin de ce mois. Apple ne peut se contenter d'un GPU intégré même la HD4000 ne présente pas de possibilité pour les gros travaux graphiques ou vu les récents portages de jeux sur Mac une bonne idée.

Le redesign n'a fait l'objet que de très peu de rumeurs peut être que pour une fois Apple a su garder ses secrets mais comment savoir?

Plus que jamais je suis dans l'attente d'un véritable renouveau.


----------



## M2oSa (21 Avril 2012)

Noxitav a dit:


> Salut les gars je viens de tomber sur la convers et sa m inquiète grave !!! 4ans que j ai le MacBook classic blanc Intel core duo 180gb 2.4 (si je dis pas de connerie) et je viens de commander mon MacBook pro 15'' !!! Je fais quoi j annule ma commande ou je garde mon pro commander y'a 5h ? Je rajoute une précision je suis à NY et je l ai commander chez Apple store ils sont censer me changer le clavier pour demain !! Donc pour faire court ! Je vais je dis rembourser moi je récupère mon argent j attend le risque d avoir pas grande évolution sur les nouveau MBP (et accessoirement je m assoie sur 400 d économie si je l avais acheter en France) ou vraiment ça ira je serais très content de mon 15'' et je conserve ma "ristourne" ?
> sachant que j ai une utilisation plutôt musical style log DJ Pro tools et compagnie ?
> bon maintenant je tounais sur mon vieux MB classique et je commence vraiment à le voir trimer sur Protools et des ralentissement type windows Xp ctrl alt supr ?
> Merci pour vos réponse !!
> ...



Annuuuule la commande :0 ! 
Alors faut meme pas plaisanter avec ca... Annule et attends si ca vient pas tu reprends la semaine prochaine mais annule.
Dis leur que ta femme ou whatever t'a offert un MacBook Pro. oO


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Avril 2012)

On sera bien vite fixé à présent. Puis comme j'ai un week end et un lundi chargé, ça passera vite. 

Ce qui est sûr :
- Lundi 23 à 17h, fin du NDA sur les Ivy Bridge
- Plein de constructeurs ont des machines 

Ce qu'on attend : 
- Mise à jour du MacBook Pro 15 (et 17) pouces mardi

Ce qui joue pour une mise à jour :
- Apple passe rarement à côté des nouveaux processeurs d'Intel
- Il y a eu un Lion 10.7.4 bêta il y a maximum deux semaines
- Il y a eu des baisses de stocks au US
- Il y a eu des informations de Digitimes

Ce qui joue contre une mise à jour :
- Il n'y aurait que les 15 et 17 pouces
- Les modèles late 2011 sont plus jeunes que la durée de vie moyenne
- Il y a relativement peu de blabla (mais buz ne veut pas dire nouveauté en vue)


----------



## tuxchemistry (21 Avril 2012)

Je me demande également si l'argument des Late 2011 tient, quand j'ai voulu remplacer mon Early 2011 par un Late je me rappelle avoir eu l'Applestore me dire qu'il s'agissait d'une mise à jour très très mineur,

Je pense que suite à cette mise à jour très mineur ils se doivent de nous faire une belle sortie ce mardi


----------



## DJ-Snowly (21 Avril 2012)

tuxchemistry a dit:


> Je me demande également si l'argument des Late 2011 tient, quand j'ai voulu remplacer mon Early 2011 par un Late je me rappelle avoir eu l'Applestore me dire qu'il s'agissait d'une mise à jour très très mineur,
> 
> Je pense que suite à cette mise à jour très mineur ils se doivent de nous faire une belle sortie ce mardi



Elle était effectivement très mineur, juste une augmentation des processeurs de 0.1 Ghz ou des trucs comme ça... Rien de significatif.


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (21 Avril 2012)

Une modif du clavier aussi, s'adaptant à Lion! Mineure donc.


----------



## tuxchemistry (21 Avril 2012)

Cette modification a eu lieu avant les Late 2011 je pense


----------



## DJ-Snowly (21 Avril 2012)

tuxchemistry a dit:


> Cette modification a eu lieu avant les Late 2011 je pense



Effectivement, on pouvait déjà voir des claviers adaptés à Lion dès le mois de sa sortie en Juillet.


----------



## CultureMac (21 Avril 2012)

Je pense aussi que la révision d'Octobre 2011 ne devrait pas être prise en compte par Apple pour le renouvellement de la prochaine version des macbook pro étant donné le contenu de cette révision. Cependant les processeurs Ivy Bridge doivent-ils être annoncés le 23 ou le 29 Avril ? Concernant la probable sortie des macbook pro pour le Mardi 24 Avril je trouve étonnant que les rumeurs ne soient pas plus insistantes.


----------



## tuxchemistry (21 Avril 2012)

Le culte du secret peut expliquer cela également,

La dernière grosse rumeur faisait état d'une production massive de nouveau Macbook Pro avec envoi pour des tests à Cupertino, il est fort possible que l'on assiste à un bouleversement malgré le peu de rumeurs, 

Néammoins une certitude :

- Intel Ivy Bridge
- GPU AMD = Renommage peu probable
- GPU NVIDIA une vraie architecture 28 nm que l'on retrouve de plus en plus sur le net

C'est le redesign qui me pose également question, peut être qu'il n'est pas si majeur que ça, la même rumeur avait été donnée l'année passé.


----------



## M2oSa (21 Avril 2012)

tuxchemistry a dit:


> Je me demande également si l'argument des Late 2011 tient, quand j'ai voulu remplacer mon Early 2011 par un Late je me rappelle avoir eu l'Applestore me dire qu'il s'agissait d'une mise à jour très très mineur,
> 
> Je pense que suite à cette mise à jour très mineur ils se doivent de nous faire une belle sortie ce mardi



Je te vend mon Late 2011, comme neuf pour 1300Euros, FDP Inclus


----------



## tuxchemistry (21 Avril 2012)

M2oSa a dit:


> Je te vend mon Late 2011, comme neuf pour 1300Euros, FDP Inclus



Avec plaisir  mais j'en ai déjà un également en version entrée de gamme et écran mat


----------



## CultureMac (21 Avril 2012)

J'espère en tout cas que le renouvellement se fera vite et si possible mardi 
Concernant le design, j'ai lu sur un autre site que le nouveau macbook pro aurait le même design et que les réelles nouveautés seraient l'usb3 et une batterie améliorée. Cette information est évidemment non confirmée.


----------



## bast1981 (22 Avril 2012)

D'aprés vous est il possible ou envisagable que apple mette du 4 coeur dans ces 13" ?
surtout si le design dois rester presque le même que les modéles 2011.
merci pour vos avis!


----------



## tuxchemistry (22 Avril 2012)

Je pense que la convergence vers des Quad-core même dans des petites machines est imminente. Clevo a par exemple annoncé pour fin Avril un 11" avec un quad-core ivy-bridge dedans.

Tout est possible


----------



## Theodoro (22 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Il y a quelque chose qui me fait douter pour une sortie mardi, dites moi ce que vous en pensez.

Je n'ai jamais suivi un renouvellement mac mais de ce que je sais, pour les sorties des iPad, iPhone ... Apple annonce à l'avance un grand évènement pour la présentation (ou le spectacle ) et après le produit sort plusieurs semaines après.


----------



## tuxchemistry (22 Avril 2012)

Apple n'a plus présenter ses Macbook Pro durant une conférence depuis 2008 donc à mon avis il ne faut pas y voir de mal 

Par contre personne ici n'affirme que le renouvellement sera mardi, c'est juste une grosse envie que nous avons tous  !

Ainsi que le fait qu'Apple renouvelle généralement ses produits les mardis


----------



## CultureMac (22 Avril 2012)

Peut-être un signe supplémentaire pour un renouvellement mardi : la F..C fait des remises sur tous les macbook pro jusqu'à Lundi 23 Avril à minuit .
Concernant une probable conférence pour les futurs macbook pro : Apple ne procède plus de cette manière depuis quelques années pour annoncer les macbook pro . De plus, si la rumeur du non-redisgn est fondée, une simple fermeture du store Apple suffira au renouvellement de la gamme.


----------



## Theodoro (22 Avril 2012)

Effectivement, l'offre de la FN*C (je sais pas si c'est nécessaire ) va dans le sens d'un renouvellement mardi. A moins qu'ils soient comme nous et qu'ils supposent.


----------



## Coolsinus (22 Avril 2012)

Oui, ça le coup de la fnac qui propose des (bientôt) vieux à prix réduit jusqu'à lundi 23 minuit, c'est un signe ! Et je pense que eux savent quand ça doit arriver, sans savoir forcement quelles sont les nouveautés, je suis sur qu'ils ont déjà des palettes dans les entrepôts !

Vivement mardi !
Il existerait pas une heure de renouvellement en général, genre autour de 14h19 27 secondes ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Avril 2012)

Les offres de la fnac, c'est pas seulement sur les 13 pouces ?

Je doute qu'Apple mette des Quad Core dans les MacBook Pro 13". Enfin, c'est pas totalement impossible, c'est juste qu'il risquent de faire beaucoup de bruit si on tire dedans... Parce que 10 watts de plus à dissiper, c'est pas rien.Ceci étant, ça différencierait clairement les MacBook Air 13" des MacBook "Pro" 13.  

Les Ivy Bridge, c'est lundi 23 avril à 17h GMT. Sinon, j'ai aussi lu quelque part une batterie et un chargeur améliorées (en même temps, ça fait partie des nouveautés +/- liées à l'Ivy Bridge, plus précisément, c'est dans les nouveautés ultrabooks).


----------



## M2oSa (22 Avril 2012)

J'ai espoir!!! 

Mon MacBook Pro a trouvé un acheteur ^_^


----------



## CultureMac (22 Avril 2012)

Les offres de la Fnac sont sur tous les modèles Macbook Pro ( 13 / 15 et 17 pouces ).
Concernant le fait qu'Apple puisse équiper les 13 pouces Macbook Pro de processeur Quad Core, je rejoins Pascal_TTH : ces processeurs permettraient la différenciation entre le Air et le Pro et justifierait l'appellation " Pro " du 13 pouces qui pour moi n'est pas au niveau du 15 et 17 pouces.


----------



## kolargol31 (22 Avril 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Sinon, j'ai aussi lu quelque part *une batterie et un chargeur *améliorées (en même temps, ça fait partie des nouveautés +/- liées à l'Ivy Bridge, plus précisément, c'est dans les nouveautés ultrabooks).



piin ce serait pas du luxe, qd je vois que qd je joue à skyrim chargeur connecté, ben la batterie diminue


----------



## M2oSa (22 Avril 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> piin ce serait pas du luxe, qd je vois que qd je joue à skyrim chargeur connecté, ben la batterie diminue



La meme :0

Sur Call Of Duty via BootCamp c'est comme si il n'y avait jamais de jus :s


----------



## Nyrvan (22 Avril 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> piin ce serait pas du luxe, qd je vois que qd je joue à skyrim chargeur connecté, ben la batterie diminue



Tu as pensé à nourrir un peu plus le hamster qui fait tourner la dynamo de l'alimentation ? 

C'est malheureusement l'un des deux gros points noirs des MBP de 2011 avec leur tendance à se prendre pour des plaques de cuisson. J'avoue que j'en suis pas trop impacté, est-ce parce que j'utilise principalement l'alimentation de mon écran Apple 27" ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Avril 2012)

Mais lol, maintenant qu'il y a une vidéo sur youtube pour annoncer les IVB demain, sur les sites US/UK, ils se touchent le kiki tout dur sur l'arrivée de nouveaux MacBook Pro alors qu'on le sait depuis le début avril...


----------



## tuxchemistry (22 Avril 2012)

Pas trop impatient de faire la review desktop ivy bridge Pascal?  ?

Pas vu sur youtube , je vais aller jette un oeil  je suis sur macrumors principalement


----------



## CultureMac (22 Avril 2012)

De quels sites parles-tu Pascal_TTH ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (22 Avril 2012)

Sur le forum de Macrumors, il y a avait un lien vers ceci : 

[YOUTUBE]k103RM32uIw[/YOUTUBE]

Let's get small, c'est pour les transitors qui passent en 22 nm (mais bon, la techno a été annoncée il y déjà un an mais soit), c'est l'annonce officielle des processeurs en 22 nm pour le 23 avril.


----------



## M2oSa (22 Avril 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Sur le forum de Macrumors, il y a avait un lien vers ceci :
> 
> [YOUTUBE]k103RM32uIw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Let's get small, c'est pour les transitors qui passent en 22 nm (mais bon, la techno a été annoncée il y déjà un an mais soit), c'est l'annonce officielle des processeurs en 22 nm pour le 23 avril.



J'adore le top comment


----------



## n0zkl3r (23 Avril 2012)

Bon ben, plus qu'à attendre demain et voir si les nouveaux MacBook Pro 15 pouces seront de sorties...


----------



## M2oSa (23 Avril 2012)

Demain? Tu veux dire Aujourd'hui oO


----------



## CultureMac (23 Avril 2012)

Aujourd'hui, il ne se passera rien malheureusement au niveau des macbook pro. Peut-être demain...


----------



## DJ-Snowly (23 Avril 2012)

M2oSa a dit:


> Demain? Tu veux dire Aujourd'hui oO



A mon avis ce sera demain... 

Quelqu'un peut me rappeler à quelle heure fini le NDA ?


----------



## M2oSa (23 Avril 2012)

DJ-Snowly a dit:


> A mon avis ce sera demain...
> 
> Quelqu'un peut me rappeler à quelle heure fini le NDA ?



Dans 2h et 35mn ^^


----------



## Pascal_TTH (23 Avril 2012)

18 heures chez nous. Il y a quand même un souci :







Il n'y a que quatre Quad dont seulement 2 en BGA à souder sur la carte mère (format adapté aux MacBook Pro). Le 3615QM et le 3610QM sont techniquement identique au format près. Le 3612QM existe en rPGA et en BGA. Ca laisse le 3615QM et le 3612QM pour les MacBook Pro... Perso, j'aime autant un CPU avec un TDP de seulement 35 watts ! 

Ca pourrait conduire à un seule nouveau MacBook Pro 15", le haut de gamme et l'entrée de gamme resterait inchangé. Apple a peut-être une version OEM de moindre fréquence aussi, ce n'est pas impossible (bien que rare au lancement d'une nouvelle gamme de CPU). Il pourrait y avoir un MacBook Pro avec GPU dédié et un autre sans... Ou encore un MacBook Pro avec un CPU de 45 Watts et un avec un CPU de 35 Watts. C'était plus simple l'an dernier !


----------



## M2oSa (23 Avril 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> 18 heures chez nous. Il y a quand même un souci :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beaucoup plus simple


----------



## CultureMac (23 Avril 2012)

Pensez-vous toujours qu'un lancement demain puisse être envisageable pour les nouveaux Macbook pro ? 
Sinon concernant les processeurs Ivy Bridge, Intel va-t-il faire une conférence ou simplement l'annonce ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (23 Avril 2012)

Intel ne fait pas de conférence. Enfin, si, elles ont été faites en mars pendant le Cebit. Intel va juste les annoncer sur son site à 18 heures. Pendant ce temps, les tests vont pop partout sur Internet. 

Oups, une page collée. Ah, non dans un PDF on ne me croira pas. Une page passée trop vite : 






Ca fait donc un Core i7 3820QM, un Core i7 37620 QM et un Core i7 3615QM de possibles pour les MacBook Pro. Les deux premiers sont les plus probables. Le XM, totalement impossible, trop gros TDP et rPGA only.

Lancement de deux nouveaux MacBook Pro 15 pouces demain quasi certain selon moi. Même châssis donc toujours un Super Drive, IVB Quad et probablement GeForce GT 640m (ou une autre Kepler) voire des Radeon HD en 28 nm (mais elles ne sont même pas annoncées officieusement). Si c'est pour garder des Radeon HD en 40 nm à côté d'un CPU en 22 nm, je laisse tomber. Pour le stockage, un hybride SSD mSATA et HDD reste possible.
Sur des forums US, certains disent qu'Apple a prévu une confcall pour les nouveaux modèles...


----------



## M2oSa (23 Avril 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Intel ne fait pas de conférence. Enfin, si, elles ont été faites en mars pendant le Cebit. Intel va juste les annoncer sur son site à 18 heures. Pendant ce temps, les tests vont pop partout sur Internet.
> 
> Oups, une page collée. Ah, non dans un PDF on ne me croira pas. Une page passée trop vite :
> 
> ...



Pourquoi plus de nouveau design???? 

Sinon une ConferenceCall ? Pourquoi une Conference Call? Et avec  qui oO?


----------



## CultureMac (23 Avril 2012)

J'ai lu aussi que le design serait inchangé avec une batterie améliorée et l'usb 3.
Une confcall pour demain, à la manière de celle pour annoncer Mountain Lion ?


----------



## Speedball (23 Avril 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Intel ne fait pas de conférence. Enfin, si, elles ont été faites en mars pendant le Cebit. Intel va juste les annoncer sur son site à 18 heures. Pendant ce temps, les tests vont pop partout sur Internet.
> 
> Oups, une page collée. Ah, non dans un PDF on ne me croira pas. Une page passée trop vite :
> 
> ...



Salut,

J'aimerai que tu ais vu juste 
En même temps ce qui me fait peur, c'est que dans le code source de la dernière beta de Lion on retrouve bien le code de nouvelle CG radeon mobile, dont 2 inconnues :/
J'ai bien peur que cette MàJ ne soit si importante qu'on l'espère


----------



## M2oSa (23 Avril 2012)

Speedball a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> J'aimerai que tu ais vu juste
> En même temps ce qui me fait peur, c'est que dans le code source de la dernière beta de Lion on retrouve bien le code de nouvelle CG radeon mobile, dont 2 inconnues :/
> J'ai bien peur que cette MàJ ne soit si importante qu'on l'espère



Qu'ils mettent au moins des CG qui pourront faire tourner MW3 en Ultra :/


----------



## bast1981 (23 Avril 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> 18 heures chez nous. Il y a quand même un souci :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mon chére pascal ne pense tu pas possible de voir un 13" avec ce magnifique quad core au TDP de 35 watt ??
Ca permet de faire une seule mise a jour de la gamme !!  enfin je dis ca c'est aussi parce que ca m'arrange :love:


----------



## tuxchemistry (23 Avril 2012)

Au moins si l'applestore ne ferme pas demain  on saura !

Je vois également bien une gamme de Macbook Pro 100% quad-core ou bien une fusion de la gamme air 11" et 13" avec les Macbook pro


----------



## Echox (23 Avril 2012)

J&#8217;espère qu'il y aura quand même une montée en résolution de l'écran ? 
Ainsi que un SSD de série, même si j'y crois moins  ?
Sinon oui un peux déçu de cette update !


----------



## M2oSa (23 Avril 2012)

Echox a dit:


> Jespère qu'il y aura quand même une montée en résolution de l'écran ?
> Ainsi que un SSD de série, même si j'y crois moins  ?
> Sinon oui un peux déçu de cette update !



Ecran Retina baby


----------



## bast1981 (23 Avril 2012)

du rétina j'y crois pas trop perso !!
Une plus grande résolution mais sans passer au rétina oui !!


----------



## DJ-Snowly (23 Avril 2012)

Je sent qu'il n'y aura pas de nouveau Macbook Pro pour moi alors. Jattendrais qu'il y ait un réellement changement.


----------



## M2oSa (23 Avril 2012)

Perso j'attend de voir ce qui se passera demain


----------



## Néoto (23 Avril 2012)

bast1981 a dit:


> Mon chére pascal ne pense tu pas possible de voir un 13" avec ce magnifique quad core au TDP de 35 watt ??
> Ca permet de faire une seule mise a jour de la gamme !!  enfin je dis ca c'est aussi parce que ca m'arrange :love:



Je pense comme toi, du quad core i7 Ivy Bridge avec HD4000 pour tous les MacBook Pro, avec CG dédié pour les 15" et 17". À cela, je rajouterai de l'USB 3.0. et peut-être une batterie un peu plus puissante. Et en juin, les MacBook Air devraient passé à du dual core i5 et i7 Ivy Bridge avec HD4000 + USB 3.0. SSD et légèreté d'un côté, quad core, stockage et superdrive de l'autre, la gamme des portables d'Apple s'en retrouverait plus simplifier qu'actuellement avec un Macbook Pro 13" assez douteux et l'absence d'USB 3.0.

Je suis possesseur d'un MacBook Pro 13" early 2011 et pour le coup, je dois bien avouer que le passage à du Quad Core + USB 3.0 serait une belle progression pour ce modèle qui a trop longtemps stagné en Core 2 Duo puis avec sa HD3000 anémique.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (23 Avril 2012)

Le prix des Quad Core n'est pas trop compatible avec les faibles tarifs des MacBook Pro 13, surtout celui d'entrée de gamme. Après, il y a encore d'autres détails qui font qu'il serait assez chiant d'avoir un Dual Core et un Quad Core : les contacts des IVB Quad et Dual ne sont pas les mêmes. Apple devrait fabriquer 2 cartes mères différentes au lieu d'une seule sur laquelle il suffit de souder un processeur ou l'autre. Bref, des 13" Quad Core, j'en doute. D'autant plus qu'ils auraient déjà pu le faire vu qu'il y a des SNB Quad en LV.


----------



## Coolsinus (23 Avril 2012)

Bon Pascal_TTH, demain, MacBook Pro Ivy ou pas MacBook Pro Ivy ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (23 Avril 2012)

J'espère oui... Mais je n'ai pas de contact chez Apple. Ceci étant, je crois qu'on aura pas droit à des MacBook Pro plus frais. Les températures sont similaires et selon les tests, la consommation en charge n'a pas vraiment reculé.


----------



## kolargol31 (23 Avril 2012)

je peux pas te bouler PAscal pour les infos que tu donnes mais le coeur y est!


----------



## Coolsinus (23 Avril 2012)

Ce qui m'embête c'est que ni MacGé ni Consomac ne parlent même d'une éventuelle mise à jour demain ! :rateau:

Bon aller je vais te faire confiance, demain, nouveaux MacBook Pro !!!  
9To5 reste quand même dans l'idée d'un Retina ! Enfin bon, bref, je veux juste trop savoir !!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (23 Avril 2012)

Demain matin, je doute. Il est 14 h à Cuppertino (23 avril) alors qu'il est ici 23 h. Ils sont donc largement en retard sur nous.


----------



## Coolsinus (23 Avril 2012)

Comment ça se fait alors qu'ils aient présentés les MBP 2011 avant 18h ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Avril 2012)

Heure d'hiver en mars. 17 heures chez nous, c'était 9 heures chez eux il me semble.


----------



## krully37 (24 Avril 2012)

Donc quelle heure si renouvellement il y a ?


----------



## Babarsky (24 Avril 2012)

Salut,

Pour info, en me baladant sur le site d'apple us je suis tombé sur ça :

http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2012/04/20FY-12-Second-Quarter-Results-Conference-Call.html

Soit un conference call prévu pour demain Mardi. 
Ca sent plutôt bon non ? Même si il est censé être destiné a parler des résultats trimestriels d'apple, ce serait une occasion pour eux de parler de futurs probables MacBook pro 

J'ai vu un peu plus au que Pascal disait qu'ils l'avaient déjà fait dans le passé.


----------



## Theodoro (24 Avril 2012)

Il est prévu à 14h chez eux, donc à 23h chez nous.
Encore presque une journée d'attente


----------



## tuxchemistry (24 Avril 2012)

Vu qu'ils viennent de distribuer une nouvelle béta de Lion je doute sincèrement


----------



## Speedball (24 Avril 2012)

L'attente ne sera pas très longue j'espère 
Aujourd'hui AMD doit aussi lancer ses nouvelles radeon HD7900m, donc possible qu'on les retrouvera dans les futurs MBP


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Avril 2012)

Babarsky a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Pour info, en me baladant sur le site d'apple us je suis tombé sur ça :
> 
> ...


 
C'est l'annonce des résultats trimestriels mais il peuvent présenter des produits. C'est aussi destiné aux ''investisseurs'' en général ce genre de présentation.



Theodoro a dit:


> Il est prévu à 14h chez eux, donc à 23h chez nous.
> Encore presque une journée d'attente


 
Yep, s'il y a quelque chose, ce sera au mieux à partir de 18 heures chez nous.



Speedball a dit:


> L'attente ne sera pas très longue j'espère
> Aujourd'hui AMD doit aussi lancer ses nouvelles radeon HD7900m, donc possible qu'on les retrouvera dans les futurs MBP


 
Je préfèrerais une GeForce mais bon, si c'est une Radeon en 28 nm, ça me va aussi mais si les pilotes AMD sont franchement pénibles sous Windows. Dans un peu plus de 12 heures, on sera fixé.


----------



## CultureMac (24 Avril 2012)

Je doute un peu pour un renouvellement aujourd'hui... D'autant plus que je viens de lire sur un autre forum qu'un membre qui serait " bien informé " avance la date du 03 Mai pour un renouvellement des Macbook Pro...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Avril 2012)

Voilà les Radeon HD 7xxx en 28 nm : http://www.hardware.fr/news/12255/amd-lance-radeon-hd-7000m-enduro.html

Si Apple reste chez AMD, ce sera probablement la Radeon HD 7770 enfin un Cape Verde dans les 30 à 35 Watts. Enfin, vu qu'ils ont maintenant une technologie comparable à Optimus avec leur Enduro, il reste à espérer qu'elle fonctionne aussi sous Windows 7 avec les MacBook Pro (Optimus n'était pas fonctionnel sur les modèles 2010).

Si c'est pas aujourd'hui, tard dans la soirée, ce sera peut-être le 3 mai. Mais quels arguments pour le 3 mai ? Aujourd'hui, il y a quand même eu le lancement Ivy Bridge (hier) et le lancement des Radeon HD 7000M en 28 nm sans oublier la confcall des résultats. Après, c'est vrai que la mise en vente des Ivy Bridge est fixée au 29 avril. Si Apple ne sort pas ses nouveaux MacBook Pro aujourd'hui, pourquoi le 3 mai (à part que c'est le premier jeudi après la date de mise en vente) ? Le 30 avril, un mardi, irait tout aussi bien...

Le calendrier de lancement des nouvelles version OS X n'est pas aligné sur celui des Mac. Moutain Lion en même temps que les nouveaux MacBook Pro, c'est sans fondement. Les MacBook Pro 2011 ont été lancé sous Snow Leopard et Lion est arrivé sans le lancement de nouveaux Mac.


----------



## CultureMac (24 Avril 2012)

C'est vrai que d'un côté tous les éléments sont disponibles pour la commercialisation ( processeurs et cartes graphiques ). Cependant l'heure tardive de la confcall n'est pas l'heure habituelle de la fermeture du store pour un nouveau produit. De plus , mardi prochain est le 1er mai ( jour férié ). Pour ce qui est du 3 Mai je ne fais que relater l'information, je trouve aussi étonnant de lancer un produit un Jeudi mais avec Tim Cook les habitudes vont peut être changer ( exemple de Mountain Lion ).


----------



## Phoenix_912 (24 Avril 2012)

@Pascal_TTH
D'où sortez vous ces chiffres (80% Kepler, 5% retina) ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Avril 2012)

Du simple fait que quand j'ai posté, il n'y avait que les Kepler en 28 nm et que information a circulé concerant les problèmes de production de TSMC en 28 nm pour les Kepler qui risquait d'impacter Apple. Maintenant, il y a autant de chance d'avoir des Radeon Cape Verde que des GeForce Kepler. 

Apple n'était pas lui même un contructeur d'écran, il ne peut que ce fournir chez des constructeurs tiers. Il n'existe aujourd'hui pas d'écran produit en série avec une résolution supérire à 1920x1200 en 15 pouces. Il est donc impossible d'avoir des MacBook Pro avec un écran retina. 

Il faut quand même rappeler qu'Apple n'est qu'un constructeur comme un autre qui se fournit chez des spécialistes pour ses composants : Intel, AMD, NVIDIA, Samsung, Toshiba, LG, etc. Même son A5 n'est que le fruit d'une licence ARM et il n'est pas produit dans une fonderie Apple. Donc tout ce qui n'existe pas, Apple ne peut pas l'avoir. 


Apple lance généralement ses produits un mardi ou un jeudi. Le 30 avril ne serait pas plus biscornu que la commercialisation des Ivy Bridge le 29 avril, un dimanche. Enfin, bon, ça laisse comme date (du pacific time) : mardi 24, jeudi 26 et jeudi 3. Le 1 mai est ferié presque partout dans le monde.


----------



## DJ-Snowly (24 Avril 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Du simple fait que quand j'ai posté, il n'y avait que les Kepler en 28 nm et que information a circulé concerant les problèmes de production de TSMC en 28 nm pour les Kepler qui risquait d'impacter Apple. Maintenant, il y a autant de chance d'avoir des Radeon Cape Verde que des GeForce Kepler.
> 
> Apple n'était pas lui même un contructeur d'écran, il ne peut que ce fournir chez des constructeurs tiers. Il n'existe aujourd'hui pas d'écran produit en série avec une résolution supérire à 1920x1200 en 15 pouces. Il est donc impossible d'avoir des MacBook Pro avec un écran retina.
> 
> ...




Donc rien ne nous dis qu'il y aura un renouvellement aujourd'hui en fait... :rateau:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Avril 2012)

Une chance sur trois, c'est plus qu'au lotto ! Ce qui est mauvais signe, c'est que les constructeurs de portables n'ont encore rien annoncé. Et eux, contrairement à Apple, ne font pas de chichi sur les dates de lancement. On verra selon ce qui se passe dans la journée... :sleep: Mais là, c'est mal parti. Il n'y a encore aucune annonce chez Dell, HP, Acer, Asus, etc. Les autres fois, c'est dès qu'Intel officialise les processeurs. 

Bon, côté GPU, on aura soit du Radeon HD 7770M Cape Verde soit GeForce GT 640 Kepler. Vu qu'il y a plus de traces de GPU AMD que de GPU NVIDIA dans les bêtas d'OS X, la probabilité penche vers AMD à présent. 



PS : Le site d'Intel est resté aux Core de seconde génération... On peut oublier pour aujourd'hui.  Ce lancement des Ivy Bridge est vraiment du grand n'importe quoi. Les chipsets et cartes mères le 8 avril, la fin du NDA le 23 avril et la commercialisation de 29 avril. C'est vraiment tirer en longueur histoire d'avoir un minimum de stock vu les problèmes de yield.

PPS : Nouvelle bêta de 10.7.4 aujourd'hui, donc à la semaine prochaine, vu qu'il passe généralement une semaine d'une à l'autre... :rateau:


----------



## n0zkl3r (24 Avril 2012)

Donc pas de nouveau design alors... Et renouvèlement mardi prochain !


----------



## CultureMac (24 Avril 2012)

Je viens d'aller voir sur le site d'Intel et les processeurs de troisième génération sont listés. Cependant, je ne pense pas qu'un renouvellement des MacBook Pro se fera aujourd'hui


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Avril 2012)

Il est vrai que la journée ne fait que commencer aux Etats Unis...


----------



## bast1981 (24 Avril 2012)

Maintenant que la société Liquid Metal a anoncé les premières livraisons du métal du même nom, les rumeurs ne cessent de s&#8217;emballer autour de l&#8217;utilisation possible de cette technologie. Il faut dire que l&#8217;exclusivité qu&#8217;Apple détient sur le Liquid Metal dans le champ de l&#8217;informatique attise tous les fantasmes, l&#8217;entreprise travaillant autant sur de nouveaux concepts de batteries que sur des éléments de design de nouvelle génération.

Après l&#8217;iPhone, c&#8217;est donc cette fois le MacBook Pro qui a droit à son lot de rumeurs, l&#8217;homme qui a vu l&#8217;homme qui a vu l&#8217;ours reportant ici que de nouveaux MacBook Pro dotés d&#8217;une coque Liquid Metal seraient en préparation. Bien entendu, aucun élément matériel ne vient étayer la rumeur même si celle-ci ne manque pas d&#8217;attraits de prime abord : une coque en Liquid Metal serait à priori plus fine, plus légère et plus solide à la fois.

Inconvénient, le Liquid Metal conduit moins bien la chaleur que l&#8217;aluminium, un élément essentiel pour des machines dont le processeur peut atteindre en pleine action les 80 degrés. Autre soucis, le metal n&#8217;est pas un bon vecteur d&#8217;ondes de communications, ce qui serait pénalisant pour l&#8217;utilisation du Wi-Fi, mais le Liquid Metal est supposé être plus "poreux" qu&#8217;un métal classique.

Bref, comme d&#8217;habitude, Apple fera bien ce qu&#8217;il veut de son exclusivité, et le résultat, comme souvent, risque de déjouer la plupart des pronostics.

Tiens une rumeur ca fais plaisir parce que c'été trop calme !!!
Perso j'y crois pas trop mais qui sais !!


----------



## krully37 (24 Avril 2012)

J'ai une occaz' de mbp 15" encore garanti le modèle avec la 6770m pour 1000e fdp out, je fonce ou j'attend quand même les nouveaux ? :/


----------



## kolargol31 (24 Avril 2012)

tu reves pas un peu ?
un 6770M a 1000 roros c'est pas cher du tout surtout que si je comprends c'est que tu essais pas le matos avant? 
c'est par envoi?

moi je laisserai tomber car faut pas rever qd meme

mon 15" HD mat en 6770M je le vendrais JAMAIS a ce tarif


----------



## Emmanuel94 (24 Avril 2012)

d'une part, le processeur commence à peine à être commercialisé, cela signifie qu'il faut quelques semaines pour qu'un nouvelle gamme de MBP puisse être commercialisée.

d'autre part le gain en performances pour ceux qui sont déjà en core I5 ou I7 ne sera pas aussi phénoménale que cela et globalement, je pense que le renouvellement ,ne se justifie que pour ceux dont les machines sont en Core Duo ou en Core 2 Duo, donc antérieures à 2010.

Je me trompe peut être mais à mon sens la nouvelle version des MBP sera certainement une bonne mise à jour mais ne constituera pas une révolution profonde.... à mois qu'on en vienne à un MBP Air en version 15' ce qui serait alors vraiment tentant...


----------



## M2oSa (24 Avril 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> tu reves pas un peu ?
> un 6770M a 1000 roros c'est pas cher du tout surtout que si je comprends c'est que tu essais pas le matos avant?
> c'est par envoi?
> 
> ...



7770* ^^ 

Donc vous pensez mardi prochain?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Avril 2012)

bast1981 a dit:


> Maintenant que la société Liquid Metal a anoncé les premières livraisons du métal du même nom, les rumeurs ne cessent de semballer autour de lutilisation possible de cette technologie.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 
Tien, encore une connerie de MacPlus... 



> Inconvénient, *le Liquid Metal conduit moins bien la chaleur que laluminium, un élément essentiel pour des machines dont le processeur peut atteindre en pleine action les 80 degrés*. Autre soucis, le metal nest pas un bon vecteur dondes de communications, ce qui serait pénalisant pour lutilisation du Wi-Fi, mais* le Liquid Metal est supposé être plus "poreux" quun métal classique*.


 
A pleurer de rire. Il n'y a aucun contact entre le système de refroidissement et la coque. La carte mère est vissée au top case et le système de refroidissement est vissé à la carte mère. Si la coque chauffe surtout au dessus, c'est juste parce que la chaleur monte et accessoirement entre le dessus du radiateur et le top cas, il y a plein de plastique sous le clavier. Ne parlons même pas du métal poreux pour les ondes. 

Puis quand on remonte à la source de l'info, on tombe sur slashgear...


----------



## bast1981 (24 Avril 2012)

une fois de plus sans les lumiéres de pascal  on aurait pu croire n'importe quoi et n'importe qui !!!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Avril 2012)

C'est comme le Duralumin mis en avant par Samsung pour ses ultrabooks et présenté comme révolutionnaire alors que c'est un alliage d'aluminium (cuivre et magnésium) qui date des années 1930. 

Il y a des alternatives à l'aluminium pur et/ou ses dérivés mais l'aluminium est à ma connaissance le plus facile à usiner. C'est aussi un des moins chers et des moins coûteux à transformer. En plus, il est disponible en volume...

Quel serait l'intérêt de prendre un métal plus cher, éventuellement plus dur à transformer et usiner ? A part réduire les marges d'Apple... Pour essayer une alternative à l'aluminium, l'iPhone serait plus intéressant : pièce plus simple et de plus faible taille.


----------



## robinrobin (24 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Je tiens à vous prévenir que je suis totalement novice dans tout ce qui est en rapport avec l'univers Apple, puisque je n'ai encore jamais possédé à ce jour d'appareils venant de la marque à la pomme (mis à part un ipod, bien sûr).

Pendant longtemps j'ai rêvé de pouvoir m'acheter un mac, mais je n'en ai jamais vraiment eu les moyens. Aujourd'hui je les ai, et je compte me prendre un *macbook pro 13"* ! Seulement je viens d'apprendre qu'à priori une nouvelle version de celui ci devrait sortir d'ici mai ou juin prochain. Je suis donc prêt à attendre, mais tout de même, pour être sûr de ces infos "non officielles", je suis allé au *Apple Store de Bordeaux (Grand Théatre)* pour me renseigner.

Le vendeur avec qui j'ai discuté a fait le mec pas au courant :

_"Ah bon, vous êtes sûr de ça ? Parce que ceux qu'on a là sont tout de même assez récent, on les a eu au mois d'aout dernier"_

Bref, je me doute bien que cela fait parti de la stratégie du "secret Apple", mais ce qui m'a étonné c'est que le vendeur enchaîne un peu plus tard en me disant :

_"C'est possible que de nouvelles versions arrivent pour les Macbook Pro 15" et 17", mais pour les 13" cela m'étonnerait fortement. Nous n'avons eu aucune info à ce sujet."_


*Bref, tout ça pour en venir à mes questions :* 

1) Est-il certain à 100% qu'un nouveau Macbook Pro 13" va sortir en mai/juin
2) Est-il certain à 100% que ce Macbook Pro 13" sera au même prix (1149 )
3) Le vendeur de chez Apple a-t-il essayé de me refourguer un Macbook Pro 13" en sachant qu'un nouveau modèle va bientôt sortir, tout ça dans le but de vider ses futurs stocks d'invendus ?



Si quelqu'un peut me répondre clairement à ceci, cela m'aiderait beaucoup, car avec tous ces messages, il est difficile d'y voir clair...


Merci d'avance


----------



## krully37 (24 Avril 2012)

1100 si je le prend en MP, je me tâte.


----------



## flambi (24 Avril 2012)

si jamais quelqu'un cherche un 15" de 2011 : 
http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php?product=246052


----------



## Coolsinus (24 Avril 2012)

Ce qui est positif mes amis, c'est que il y a de plus en plus de rumeurs absurdes qui circulent sur le renouvellement des MacBook Pro, un bon signe d'une update bientot ! 

En ce qui concerne les CG AMD, moi, des 7700, ça de me convient ! Quand je vois comment les 6750 1Go assurent max, j'aurais la banane avec des 7700 ! :love:


----------



## kolargol31 (24 Avril 2012)

ben des 7770 sont des 6770 amélioré car passé en 28nm

je pense pas que ce soit des foudres de guerre supérieures aux 6770 1Go


mais comme je l'ai dit sur un autre thread: les 6770 M permettent de faire tourner SKYRIM en ultra via Parallel desktop 

il faut juste booster les perfs dans parallel desktop plus de ddr et de memoire video pour le jeu et hop .....


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Avril 2012)

Elles doivent quand même booster pas mal en plus les Radeon HD 7000. C'est plus la même architecture que les 6000. On passe quand même des Turks aux Cape Verde qui sont basés sur la dernière architecture GCN. Et la performance par watt a fait un grand bon en avant. 

La Radeon HD 7770M avec 512 unités de calcul à 675 MHz et de la GDDR5 128 bits à 1 GHz n'est pas bien loin de la Radeon HD 7750 qui a 512 unités à 800 MHz et de la GDDR5 128 bits à 1,15 GHz. 

Sachant que la version desktop consomme un maximum de 45 Watts et a des performances excellentes pour cette catégorie de GPU... Et la meilleure performance par Watt de la catégorie (pour Kepler, je n'ai aucune idée mais ça devrait être du même acabit).

Suffit de regarder ce test : 
http://www.hardware.fr/articles/imprimer/855/
La Radeon HD 7770M a ~80% des performances (ratio des fréquences) de la Radeon HD 7750.
La Radeon HD 6770M doit avoir aussi dans les 70% des perfs (ratio des unités de calcul) mais de la Radeon HD 5770. 

La Radeon HD 7770M pourrait à la grosse louche être 20 à 30% plus performante que la Radeon HD 6770M. Vu qu'Apple ne clock jamais aux freqs de référence, je penche plus pour les 20% de gain. Soit dit en passant, ce serait pareil avec une GeForce GT 640m Kepler.  

Finalement, pour décevants que sont les Ivy Bridge niveau température et consommation, on se consolera avec les GPU peu importe que ce soit AMD ou NVIDIA.


----------



## robinrobin (24 Avril 2012)

robinrobin a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je tiens à vous prévenir que je suis totalement novice dans tout ce qui est en rapport avec l'univers Apple, puisque je n'ai encore jamais possédé à ce jour d'appareils venant de la marque à la pomme (mis à part un ipod, bien sûr).
> 
> ...









Quelqu'un peut-il prendre juste 30 secondes pour répondre à mes questions svp ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (24 Avril 2012)

robinrobin a dit:


> 1) Est-il certain à 100% qu'un nouveau Macbook Pro 13" va sortir en mai/juin
> 2) Est-il certain à 100% que ce Macbook Pro 13" sera au même prix (1149 &#8364
> 3) Le vendeur de chez Apple a-t-il essayé de me refourguer un Macbook Pro 13" en sachant qu'un nouveau modèle va bientôt sortir, tout ça dans le but de vider ses futurs stocks d'invendus ?


 
Le rouge est réservé à la modération, on évite de l'utiliser.
1/ Non certainement pas en mai. Fin juin début juillet
2/ Apple change de matos, pas de prix (ca varie peut-être de +/-10%).
3/ Non vu 1/

*PS : Et merci de ne pas up des questions après 3 heures. *


----------



## robinrobin (24 Avril 2012)

Me voilà prévenu pour la suite de mon périple sur macgeneration ! Désolé !

Merci


----------



## noufnouf84 (24 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir, Je pense pas que les nouveau MacBook pro arriveront dans les semaines à venir. Je pense plutôt pour septembre ou octobre. Cela fait plus d'un mois que j'attendais pour me prendre un MacBook pro 15 en penssant quil aller sortir fin avril ou mai mais finalement je vais fin de semaine à boulanger pour le prendre avec la garantie 3 ans échange contre un avoir de la même valeur d'achat  si tombe en panne dans les 3 ans et de plus au lieu de payer cette garantie 390 le vendeur me la fait à 200 plus le MacBook pro est à 1690 chez boulanger. Comme ça j'ai trois ans pour me reprendre un MacBook pro nouvelle génération lors d'une sortie en octobre. Si pas trop de changement avec les modèles en cours, j'attendrais une autre génération pour faire fonctionner cette garantie. Pas mal je pense


----------



## Néoto (24 Avril 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Le prix des Quad Core n'est pas trop compatible avec les faibles tarifs des MacBook Pro 13, surtout celui d'entrée de gamme. Après, il y a encore d'autres détails qui font qu'il serait assez chiant d'avoir un Dual Core et un Quad Core : les contacts des IVB Quad et Dual ne sont pas les mêmes. Apple devrait fabriquer 2 cartes mères différentes au lieu d'une seule sur laquelle il suffit de souder un processeur ou l'autre. Bref, des 13" Quad Core, j'en doute. D'autant plus qu'ils auraient déjà pu le faire vu qu'il y a des SNB Quad en LV.



Un i7-3612QM trop cher pour un Macbook Pro 13" à 1199 euros? Sachant qu'Apple se passe depuis début 2011 du chipset graphique dédié... j'ai du mal à le croire franchement. :confuses: Mon MacBook Pro est une belle machine, mais à 1200 euros, je suis convaincu qu'on peut en 2012 exiger un Quad Core. Pour 550 euros, tu as un portable Dell avec le même processeur, moitié prix donc. (Et tu prêches en convaincu en me répondant qu'un Mac, ça n'est certainement pas qu'un processeur). Franchement, l'argument financier ne tient pas à mon sens et le système de refroidissement actuel du 13" est adapté pour un TDP de 35W... question de volonté surtout à mon avis. Et avec un tel processeur, pas spécialement besoin de 2 variantes de toute façon. Enfin ça, j'ai toujours eu l'impression que les upgrades, c'était encore une autre façon pour Apple d'augmenter sa marge... gagner quelques mhz, c'est assez anecdotique de nos jours.


----------



## zirko (25 Avril 2012)

Moi qui attend depuis plusieurs mois de changer mon macbook pro. Je commence à trouver le temps long. 

J'y croyais pour cette semaine mais visiblement il va falloir patienter encore quelques semaines.


----------



## noufnouf84 (25 Avril 2012)

Quelque semaines? Plutôt quelque mois...


----------



## M2oSa (25 Avril 2012)

Quelques jours....


----------



## DJ-Snowly (25 Avril 2012)

noufnouf84 a dit:


> Quelque semaines? Plutôt quelque mois...



La semaine prochaine au plus tard.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Avril 2012)

Néoto a dit:


> Un i7-3612QM trop cher pour un Macbook Pro 13" à 1199 euros? Sachant qu'Apple se passe depuis début 2011 du chipset graphique dédié... j'ai du mal à le croire franchement. :confuses: Mon MacBook Pro est une belle machine, mais à 1200 euros, je suis convaincu qu'on peut en 2012 exiger un Quad Core. Pour 550 euros, tu as un portable Dell avec le même processeur, moitié prix donc. (Et tu prêches en convaincu en me répondant qu'un Mac, ça n'est certainement pas qu'un processeur). Franchement, l'argument financier ne tient pas à mon sens et le système de refroidissement actuel du 13" est adapté pour un TDP de 35W... question de volonté surtout à mon avis. Et avec un tel processeur, pas spécialement besoin de 2 variantes de toute façon. Enfin ça, j'ai toujours eu l'impression que les upgrades, c'était encore une autre façon pour Apple d'augmenter sa marge... gagner quelques mhz, c'est assez anecdotique de nos jours.


 
Ton sens ou le mien, c'est pas ça qui compte. Ce n'est pas non plus une question de volonté, c'est une question de marge tout simplement comme tu le remarques en fin de post. 

Voilà les prix (par 1000 unité HTVA) pour les processeurs qui sont dans les MacBook Pro toujours en vente : 
- Le moins cher des Quad Core est à 378 $.
- Le Core i7 Dual Core du MacBook Pro 13" haut de gamme vaut 346 $. Là Apple pourrait mettre un Quad vu l'écart...
- Le Core i5 du MacBook Pro 13" premier prix ne coûte que 225 $.  

Faut pas rêver, Apple ne va pas mettre un processeur 153 $ plus cher et vendre son produit d'entrée de gamme au même prix. Tu peux toujours contacter Apple pour dire qu'à presque 1200  tu exiges un Quad Core... :rateau:


----------



## zirko (25 Avril 2012)

noufnouf84 a dit:


> Quelque semaines? Plutôt quelque mois...



Mois ça fait peut être un peu trop non ?

Je ne vois pas Apple attendre aussi longtemps avant de mettre à jour ses portables. Mais je me trompe peut être.

De toute façon personne n'en sais rien.


----------



## Fabious62 (25 Avril 2012)

C'est moi où il y a énormément de macbook pro sur le refurb ?? :rateau:


Ou c'est toujours comme cela ?


----------



## grapp (25 Avril 2012)

ils arrivent les nouveaux macs il y trop de macs sur le refurb c'est bon signe ...


----------



## meth13 (25 Avril 2012)

Salut a tous

le 17 pouce disparaitrait, et, les 13 et 15 ne sortiraient pas en meme temps???
j'attend avec impatience car il me faut un portable,deja que j hésite entre un macbook air et un macbook pro
soyons assez vite fixé histoire de voir si il y a une grosse différence; ce qui pour ma part jouera dans mon choix entre la dernière gamme (en "occaz" sera à de bon prix) et la nouvelle
quelqu'un peut me dire quand sortiraient les nouveaux macbook air?

merci


----------



## Nitnerox (25 Avril 2012)

Je suis ce post depuis sa création, jespérais que les MacBook Pro 13" sortent rapidement, mais visiblement pas de nouveauté prévu d'ici août... 

Tant pis je pense que je vais me prendre la version actuel du MacBook Pro 13" 

Surtout lorsque je vois les test des derniers composant sur les sites qui annonce une légère différence comparé à l'ancienne gamme. Personnellement un réel plus aurait été une meilleure résolution d'écran ou une nouvelle coque.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Avril 2012)

Acteullement, il y a pas mal de spéculations sur des MacBook Pro 13" avec le Quad Low Voltage mais comme Intel n'a pas donné les prix des Ivy Bridge. On peut toujours parler dans le vide. Si on se base sur les tarifs des SNB, le modèle haut de gamme pourrait être équipé d'un Quad Core en gardant un tarif similaire, mais certainement pas la version d'entrée de gamme. 

Les MacBook Air pourront être revu une fois que les IVB Dual Core seront lancés. C'est prévu fin juin ou début juillet. Même planning pour les MacBook Pro 13" au moins le modèle d'entrée de gamme qui restera avec un Dual Core. 

Enfin, il n'y a pas eu d'annonce de constructeurs hier. Lundi n'était finalement qu'une fin de date de NDA sans rien de plus. La commercialisation des Ivy Bridge reste fixée au dimanche 29 avril. Lancement à la con... 



zirko a dit:


> De toute façon personne n'en sais rien.


 
 Ca fait longtemps qu'elle n'était pas sortie celle-là... Il faudrait plutôt écrire ceux qui ne veulent rien savoir ne savent rien. Depuis qu'Apple utilise des processeurs Intel, à chaque nouvelle génération de processeurs, Apple lance de nouveau Mac dans la foulée.


----------



## Nitnerox (25 Avril 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Même planning pour les MacBook Pro 13" au moins le modèle d'entrée de gamme qui restera avec un Dual Core.



Comme c'est ce modèle que je pense prendre, est ce qu'il est vraiment intéressant d'attendre ?

Je précise que je souhaite un Mac uniquement pour avoir X-Code et pouvoir programmer des applications pour iPhone / iPad.


----------



## zirko (25 Avril 2012)

Je suis d'accord Pascal_TTH il y aura forcément de nouveau mac c'est logique mais on ne connait pas la longueur de la "foulée"


----------



## H.Cassandre (25 Avril 2012)

Pascal_TTH dit pleins de choses intéressantes et cohérentes. Il se répète inlassablement pour des gens qui ne prennent même pas la peine de lire ses post, affligeant.


----------



## D1V1D1 (25 Avril 2012)

Hé bien moi je prie pour cette semaine ou la semaine prochaine, car en attendant, mon petit MacBook est parti, et je dois trainer sur mon vieux Pc xp en attendant la relève  Un nouveau MBP serait vraiment le bienvenue


----------



## DJ-Snowly (25 Avril 2012)

On verra Jeudi si il se passe quelque chose. Mais s'il n'y a toujours rien Jeudi, ça sera très probablement la semaine prochaine, Mardi ou Jeudi... On verra bien. Il faut (encore) prendre son mal en patience. 

J'espère toujours un changement de design mais je sent bien que c'est très mal parti...


----------



## flambi (25 Avril 2012)

Le design me va très bien, ce que j'aimerai bien c'est qu'apple réussisse à intégrer facilement à l'os le fait d'avoir un SSD pour les applis, et un HD pour les données, sans que l'utilisateur n'ait a se prendre la tête. Le SuperDrive j'en ai plus trop besoin, fait juste en avoir un en externe quoi. J'espère juste que tout ça sera pas en option et que la gamme ne sera pas trop partitionnée.


----------



## Echox (25 Avril 2012)

Petite contribution, on parlai du liquid metal quelque poste en arrière je ne sais pas si le lien a été cité : 

http://www.slashgear.com/macbook-pro-2012-liquidmetal-integration-tipped-23224283/ 

Et merci Pascal pour ton expertise


----------



## M2oSa (25 Avril 2012)

Tiens, Apple a donne une date pour la WWDC :/ 
J'espere que les MAcBook seront devoiles bien avant...


----------



## adlc11 (25 Avril 2012)

salut,

est ce que c'est sûr et certain que les nouveaux MacBook Pro ne seront pas dotés d'un lecteur de CD/DVD ?

C'est très embêtant je trouve, et pas très intelligent de la part d'Apple.
En effet, si les nouveaux MacBook Pro sont plus fins et sans lecteur CD, ils se rapprocheraient du Macbook Air, donc il n'y aurait pas/plus différentes gammes... 

Ca ferait qu'Apple ne vendrait plus aucun ordi portable avec lecteur CD, juste un MacBook Air et une nouvelle gamme MacBook Pro = MacBook Air + 

C'est juste une rumeur, rassurez-moi ?


----------



## M2oSa (25 Avril 2012)

alexous110394 a dit:


> salut,
> 
> est ce que c'est sûr et certain que les nouveaux MacBook Pro ne seront pas dotés d'un lecteur de CD/DVD ?
> 
> ...



Ils sont pas nombreux, ceux qui utilisent le CD Drive...

La plupart telechargent leur musique online... Et meme, pour reinstaller Lion pas besoin de CD...
Moi, j'ai aucun probleme si le Cd Drive est out..
Et non, si changement de design il y a, bye bye


----------



## kaos (25 Avril 2012)

c'est évident que le lecteur optique va sauter .... mon petit doigt me l'a dit


----------



## CultureMac (25 Avril 2012)

Quelques rumeurs laissent entendre que le design serait inchangé et que le lecteur superdrive serait conservé... Si changement de design je pense que nous pouvons nous attendre à une conférence de présentation, mais rien n'est encore confirmé...


----------



## robinrobin (25 Avril 2012)

J'ai une petite question : combien pourrais-je revendre un macbook pro 13" acheté aujourd'hui lorsque la version 2012 sera sortie ? Car je suppose que le prix de la version 2011 va largement baisser non ?

Je voudrais estimer à combien cela me reviendrait de prendre une version 2011 en attendant la sortie du 2012...


----------



## jack-from-souss (25 Avril 2012)

CultureMac a dit:


> Quelques rumeurs laissent entendre que le design serait inchangé et que le lecteur superdrive serait conservé... Si changement de design je pense que nous pouvons nous attendre à une conférence de présentation, mais rien n'est encore confirmé...



J'espère que le design restera inchangé car dune part, j'ai mon mbp depuis moins d'un mois et ça me foutrait les boules qu'un plus beau sorte (quel égoïste) et d' autre part, le design est franchement réussi

Je sais, mes deux arguments sont tous pétés


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (25 Avril 2012)

jack-from-souss a dit:


> Je sais, mes deux arguments sont tous pétés



Complètement


----------



## ninja20062002 (25 Avril 2012)

Moi le design me convient encore très bien, je trouve la finition bien au dessus de bon nombre de concurrents bien que commençant à dater!! 
De plus les tests sur les ivy bridges ne les donnent pas radicalement plus performant, si ce n'est sur la partie graphique. Le design et le concept même du macbook pro peuvent ils changer bien qu'il n'y est pas de rupture au niveau des processeurs?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Avril 2012)

La montée en résolution, la version d'OS X, le type de processeurs ne sont pas synonyme de redesign ou non. Les Unibody ont conservé des Core 2 Duo par exemple. La seule fois où tout est arrivé ensemble, c'est quand Apple est passé des PowerPC aux processeur Intel x86 : retouche du design (pas vraiment une cassure stylistique), nouvel OS et bien entendu nouveaux processeurs.




CultureMac a dit:


> Quelques rumeurs laissent entendre que le design serait inchangé et que le lecteur superdrive serait conservé... Si changement de design je pense que nous pouvons nous attendre à une conférence de présentation, mais rien n'est encore confirmé...


 
S'il y avait de gros changements, il y aurait effectivement probablement une conférence. Mais quand on voit ce qui rapporte à Apple (iPad et iPhone) et qu'on voit ce que devient OS X, il ne faut pas s'attendre à ce qu'elle fasse de gros investissement dans les Mac.  La WWDC tombe au milieu de nulle part question sortie des processeur Intel. D'ailleurs il n'y a même pas de date officielle à l'heure actuelle. Intel se contente de dire fin juin ou début juillet.


----------



## Speedball (25 Avril 2012)

L'annonce de la WWDC le 11 juin, m'a ôté tout espoir d'une sortie dans la semaine, voir quinzaine :/


----------



## ness_Du_frat (25 Avril 2012)

Moi je regrette l'époque des ordis tout blancs :/ J'aimais bien mon iBook et mon Macbook... Maintenant, j'ai ce machin tout argenté... pffff... lol


----------



## leben33250 (25 Avril 2012)

Si il le font avec des SSD , ce serait le top ! Ces HDD sont une belle M***e !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Avril 2012)

Apple y présente la majorité de temps des (i)OS... Il n'y a eu que quelques fois du hardware et elle se fait généralement en juin. Apple y présenterait quoi ? Des MacBook Pro 15'' qu'ils auraient pu lancer 1 mois plus tôt et des MacBook Pro 13" qu'ils ne pourraient lancer qu'un mois plus tard. La WWDC sera sur Moutain Lion. Sans compter qu'ils ont des produits largement plus périmés à remettre à flot à commencer par le Mac Pro et les Mac Mini.

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Worldwide_Developers_Conference 

Par contre, Apple ferait bien de se bouger le cul question résolution. Quand on voit des ultrabooks avec des dalles PLS ou IPS mates en 1600x900 voire en 1920x1200, les MacBook Pro surtout le 13" comme vraiment à faire pitié avec son antique 1280x800. Ce serait quand même bien que le 15" passe en 1680x1050 (et l'autre en 1440x900 comme le MacBook Air).  
http://www.trustedreviews.com/news/...-to-ultrabooks-new-zenbooks-to-have-1080p-ips


----------



## kaos (25 Avril 2012)

leben33250 a dit:


> Si il le font avec des SSD , ce serait le top ! Ces HDD sont une belle M***e !




et on verra le macbook pro 13 à 2300 euros ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h40 ----------




robinrobin a dit:


> J'ai une petite question : combien pourrais-je revendre un macbook pro 13" acheté aujourd'hui lorsque la version 2012 sera sortie ? Car je suppose que le prix de la version 2011 va largement baisser non ?
> 
> Je voudrais estimer à combien cela me reviendrait de prendre une version 2011 en attendant la sortie du 2012...




Garde ton macbook , c'est des super machines ! il te faut le dernier a tout prix ? c'est dommage


----------



## ness_Du_frat (25 Avril 2012)

Moi, ce que j'en dis, pour les superdrive... Franchement, le mien, je l'ai viré dès que j'ai reçu mon datadoubler. De toute manière, au prix où sont les graveurs dvd portables, c'est pas un mal. Si on en a besoin (genre deux fois par an), on le prend avec, et sinon, ben s'ils voulaient mettre un HDD à la place et un SSD à la place du HDD, ce ne serait pas un mal et ça éviterait aux gens de devoir aller commander un SSD et un datadoubler et de trifouiller dans leur mac quelques heures après l'avoir acheté ^^ (n'empêche, j'ai flippé un peu quand je l'ai ouvert, même si j'ai l'habitude... Quand même, un macbook pro 17", c'est pas une machine bon marché. Bon, après le changement de HDD du Vaio P, j'étais rodée, je crois pas qu'on puisse faire pire que cette machine hyper miniaturisée)


----------



## CultureMac (25 Avril 2012)

Pour rejoindre l'avis de Pascal_TTH, je pense aussi qu'Apple délaisse de plus en plus le Mac en faveur de l'iPad et l'iPhone. C'est une des raisons qui me font penser qu'il n'y aura pas de nouveau design concernant le nouveau MacBook Pro mais une simple mise à niveau avec des processeurs ivy bridge et l'usb3.
Pour en revenir au renouvellement des MacBook Pro il est vrai que l'important nombre de modèles sur le refurb laisse à penser qu'Apple cherche à vider ses stocks.


----------



## robinrobin (25 Avril 2012)

kaos a dit:


> et on verra le macbook pro 13 à 2300 euros ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h40 ----------
> 
> ...






Je trouve ça bête d'en acheter un 2011 aujourd'hui à 1149 alors que dans quelques mois il pourrait y avoir une version 2012 au même prix non ?

Le problème c'est que je veux bien attendre... mais pour combien de temps ? Si c'est un mois ou deux ça va, mais si finalement le 13" n'arrive qu'en septembre ou octobre merci quoi...


----------



## meth13 (25 Avril 2012)

robinrobin je suis dans ton cas et j'en ai marre d'attendre mais si tu craques et qu'une fois la nouvelle gamme sort tu t'en voudras donc soyons encore patient meme si je sais que c'est chiant


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (25 Avril 2012)

meth13 a dit:


> robinrobin je suis dans ton cas et j'en ai marre d'attendre mais si tu craques et qu'une fois la nouvelle gamme sort tu t'en voudras donc soyons encore patient meme si je sais que c'est chiant



Il y a plus tragiques comme problèmes


----------



## ness_Du_frat (26 Avril 2012)

Après, tout dépend le besoin que vous en avez. Moi, à l'époque du macbook blanc en 2007, ça faisait un an que j'attendais la sortie de Leopard et que je galérais avec un iBook dont la batterie n'était plus reconnue (problème de carte-mère, inutilisable sauf si branché sur le secteur, intéressant pour un portable). Au final, je me suis retrouvée à une semaine de la sortie de Leopard + late 2007, et mon iBook a pété. A cette période, mon ordi était mon outil de travail, j'en avais un besoin crucial, je ne pouvais pas faire autrement... Et donc j'ai dû acheter le macbook early 2007 quelques jours avant la sortie du late 2007 (remarquez, j'ai été un peu conne sur ce coup-là, car le magasin offrait 30 jours de satisfait ou remboursé, j'aurais pu le rapporter une fois que le nouveau était sorti et échanger pour le late 2007, mais bon, sur le moment j'étais tellement contente d'avoir enfin une machine qui tournait...).
J'ai eu la haine, c'est clair, mais après, c'est sûr que si on attend toujours la sortie du dernier truc, on n'achète plus rien. J'ai acheté un macbook pro 17" late 2011 parce que mon macbook était en fin de vie (et aussi parce que j'avais 20% de rabais pendant un mois ^^), et j'imagine que je vais être un peu envieuse quand le nouveau va sortir avec l'usb3 (qui était LE truc qui me dérangeait sur le late 2011 : pas d'usb3), mais en même temps, si ça se trouve, il va sortir cet été, et je me voyais mal continuer avec ma plaque chauffante qui n'arrivait plus à faire tourner word...
Donc si vous n'avez pas besoin de changer à tout prix, attendez encore un peu, mais si vous devez changer, dites-vous que des ordis plus puissants et moins chers, il en sort tous les mois, et que c'est la vie


----------



## Fabious62 (26 Avril 2012)

http://gizmodo.com/5904970/will-apples-wwdc-bring-the-next-generation-macbook-pro


----------



## Emmanuel94 (26 Avril 2012)

On en revient un peu toujours aux fondementaux :

- si on peut attendre, on attend
- si c'est urgent ou que c'est pour un usage professionnel, on achète

La question en fait est alors de savoir si en achetant la version actuelle on n'obère pas le temps de possession espéré de sa machine.

Pour les Geeks... oui même maintenant il faut craquer :ils gardent leurs machines moins de trois ans, et de toute manière les frais de psy à 50  la séance seront vite amortis s'ils rachètent une nouvelle machine  .... donc ils achètent, revendront et rachèteront - c'est le prix de leur bonheur et de leur épanouissement

Pour l'utilisateur personnel : un KEPLER, un GPU, un IVY BRIDGE sont autants de notions aussi étarngère que les DTU, DROC, DAACT, DP .... le sont à la plupart : ils s'en moquent tant que cela marche correctement : donc il achètent

Les utilisateurs professionnels : rater un contrat ou perdre un client est ce seulement envisageable ?


----------



## flambi (26 Avril 2012)

Tout ce que j'espère c'est qu'on puisse repasser les nouveaux macs sous snow Leopard. Je n'aime vraiment pas lion...


----------



## kaos (26 Avril 2012)

Moi j'ai jamais trop été "up to date" pour la simple et bonne raison que je suis méfiant, et je préfère laisser un peu de temps afin d'avoir des retours .

C'est souvent les premiers modèles qui sont remplie de bugs ou de défauts ... la cause logique d'une technologie encore mal maitrisée ou des bancs de montages fait à la va vite et dieux sait qu'un paquets de mac ont eu des soucis inacceptables .

_Alors à part pour épater la galerie, je vois pas l&#8217;intérêt de sauter sur le dernier trucs sortie.
Et j'ai pas besoin d'un Master Ordinateur ou une voiture hors de prix ...j'ai un gros sexe._
_Ohhh ça va , c'est pour rire _.

Mais ça devient problématique lorsqu'on décide d'acheter un mac au moment ou une mise a jour est en route , là effectivement , ben faut trancher ... j'avoue c'est pas évident . Et je suis un peu dans cette situation puisque je vais
convertir une cousine qui ne va pas tarder a acheter un mac sous mes conseils avisés, et je sais pas trop quoi lui dire, soit trouver une pure occaZ sur le rifurb (un macbook pro i5) suffira pour facebooker et surfer ...ou pour "peut être" le même prix avoir une machine récente .
C'est pourquoi je vous attentivement .


Pour revenir un peu dans le sujet , j'ai rien compris au "liquid métal"
c'est un peu comme ça ?









ah , j'ai une question, ne m'étant pas vraiment documenté sur les futurs MAJ le SSD en série est il réellement envisageable dans ces futurs mac ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h14 ----------




flambi a dit:


> Tout ce que j'espère c'est qu'on puisse repasser les nouveaux macs sous snow Leopard. Je n'aime vraiment pas lion...



Là je ne peux quêtre d'accord avec toi ... j'ai vraiment du mal avec cette version , ça pasera sans doute , je viens de me décider a le mettre sur un externe histoire de ... mais bon , je n'y suis pas très enthousiaste


----------



## flambi (26 Avril 2012)

mais à quoi servirait l'usb 3 sur les nouveaux macs si l'on n'a pas un SSD? Vu que l'USB 2 suffit amplement aux 5400 t/m...


----------



## ness_Du_frat (26 Avril 2012)

Non, on ne pourra pas mettre snow leopard sur les nouveaux macs... En tout cas, c'est la conclusion à laquelle je suis arrivée après avoir fait quelques recherches lorsque j'étais dans la situation où je voulais justement installer SN sur mon macbook pro late 2011.
Après, on peut installer une machine virtuelle et le faire tourner dessus, mais...
J'sais pas, j'aime bien Lion, moi. Et mes problèmes sont résolus car j'ai réussi à faire tourner ce que je voulais dessus sans devoir l'installer quelque part sur VMWare ou autre...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Avril 2012)

flambi a dit:


> mais à quoi servirait l'usb 3 sur les nouveaux macs si l'on n'a pas un SSD? Vu que l'USB 2 suffit amplement aux 5400 t/m...


 
L'USB 2.0 ne suffit à rien du tout avec ses malheureux 30 Mo/s vu que même les HDD 5400 rpm débitent entre 60 et 110 Mo/s... Ne parlons même pas des clés USB 2.0 qui en moyenne écrivent à peine 10 Mo/s. 
Et à l'époque où Apple est passé à au FireWire 800, c'est pas pour cette raison qu'elle a mis des disques durs qui saturait cette interface.


----------



## Janeau (26 Avril 2012)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> On en revient un peu toujours aux fondementaux :
> 
> - si on peut attendre, on attend
> - si c'est urgent ou que c'est pour un usage professionnel, on achète
> ...




il y a aussi, et j'en fait partie , ceux pour qui mettre 1000 dans le commerce après avoir vendu le leur, se régalenrt avec les derniers appareils sortis, sans que le budget familial en souffre.


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (26 Avril 2012)

Janeau a dit:


> il y a aussi, et j'en fait partie , ceux pour qui mettre 1000 dans le commerce après avoir vendu le leur, se régalenrt avec les derniers appareils sortis, sans que le budget familial en souffre.



Ca rentre dans la catégorie "Geek" qui trouve son bonheur à "découvrir" sans cesse une nouvelle machine!


----------



## LeProf (26 Avril 2012)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> Et donc j'ai dû acheter le macbook early 2007 ...
> ..... J'ai acheté un macbook pro 17" late 2011 parce que mon macbook était en fin de vie (et aussi parce que j'avais 20% de rabais pendant un mois ^^) .......(



Je trouve dommage de penser qu'un ordinateur est en fin de vie après 4 ans seulement...
J'ai encore personnellement un des premier macbook blanc early 2006 qui marche très bien... et dans mon collège, une trentaine de PC vieux d'au moins 10 ans et qui tournent encore (pas possible de faire autrement).


----------



## M2oSa (26 Avril 2012)

LeProf a dit:


> Je trouve dommage de penser qu'un ordinateur est en fin de vie après 4 ans seulement...
> J'ai encore personnellement un des premier macbook blanc early 2006 qui marche très bien... et dans mon collège, une trentaine de PC vieux d'au moins 10 ans et qui tournent encore (pas possible de faire autrement).



Wtf oO?
Je suis le seul qui, apres un an, se sent obligé de changer d'appareil oO?
Non pas que je suis un enfant pourri gâté (Meme s j'ai 18 ans, j'achete avec mon propre argent) mais parce que j'aime bien découvrir de nouveaux trucs. Donc voilà, la semaine prochaine, mon MacBook Pro saute. Si Apple ne sort pas d'autre MacBooks, j'irai explorer d'autres cieux.

Les Samsung me seduisent vraiment. Le NP700G7C-S01CA est vraiment laptop de Gamer qui a l'air professionel a la fois (Sorry Alienware & MSI G users but... )
Un i7 3610 QM, m2Tb de Disque dur, 64Gb de SSD, 16 Giga de Ram et une Nvidia GTX 675M ou ATI HD 7970 (Les deux cartes les plus puissantes actuellement) ... Le tout pour $1800 ... J'dis BRAVO ! Rien a dire oO


----------



## kaos (26 Avril 2012)

LeProf a dit:


> Je trouve dommage de penser qu'un ordinateur est en fin de vie après 4 ans seulement...
> J'ai encore personnellement un des premier macbook blanc early 2006 qui marche très bien... et dans mon collège, une trentaine de PC vieux d'au moins 10 ans et qui tournent encore (pas possible de faire autrement).




On nous pousse a penser autrement et à répéter cette phrase qui veut rien dire du tout 
"au bout d'un an ou deux un ordinateur est obsolète" 

Rappelons que c'est une industrie , et qu'elle doit créer sa propre actualité avec de nouveaux produits ....

Mais pourquoi un ordinateur ayant 5 ans ne pourrait il pas faire ce qu'il faisait déjà à l'époque ?

les choses vont se compliquer avec la dématérialisation logicielle , il est parfois nécessaire de sauvegarder/graver les logiciels qui tournent nickel avec un ordinateur .


----------



## LeProf (26 Avril 2012)

M2oSa a dit:


> Wtf oO?
> ....



C'est encore dommage de réagir comme cela alors que je ne faisait qu'une remarque sans jugement, et qui plus est ne t'était pas adressé, vu la personne que je citais.
Mais apparemment tu te sens concerné.

Revenons au sujet... donc, y a plus qu'à attendre Juin alors ?


----------



## M2oSa (26 Avril 2012)

kaos a dit:


> On nous pousse a penser autrement et à répéter cette phrase qui veut rien dire du tout
> "au bout d'un an ou deux un ordinateur est obsolète"
> 
> Rappelons que c'est une industrie , et qu'elle doit créer sa propre actualité avec de nouveaux produits ....
> ...



Bah si c'est pour le gaming par exemple, un laptop de 3 ans peut vraiment pas t'aider...
Perso, je ne supporte pas les ordis fixes... Je suis qu'en laptop donc toutes les annees, Upgrade


----------



## LeProf (26 Avril 2012)

C'est vraiment dommage de prendre un portable pour du gaming, car tu payes au prix cher une config que tu pourrais avoir en fixe à prix nettement plus bas.


----------



## M2oSa (26 Avril 2012)

LeProf a dit:


> C'est vraiment dommage de prendre un portable pour du gaming, car tu payes au prix cher une config que tu pourrais avoir en fixe à prix nettement plus bas.



@LeProf, le wtf c'est juste pour dire WAAAAAWWW .... 
Désolé si tu l'as mal pris  
C'est juste que j'ai rarement vu des ordis aussi vieux
Toutes mes excuses 

Baaah.... Disons que le prix de la mobilité y est quoi :/ !


----------



## kaos (26 Avril 2012)

Méme si j'en avais les moyens , je sais pas si je changerais tout les ans ... je crois que j'upgrade tout les 3/4 ans en moyenne


----------



## LeProf (26 Avril 2012)

Pas de soucis !!



M2oSa a dit:


> C'est juste que j'ai rarement vu des ordis aussi vieux



Si tu savais, dans l'éducation nationale...


----------



## M2oSa (26 Avril 2012)

LeProf a dit:


> Pas de soucis !!
> 
> 
> 
> Si tu savais, dans l'éducation nationale...



Bah franchement, si je ne jouais pas aussi souvent, je crois que j'aurai gardé mon MacBook encore 3 ou 4 ans parce qu'il suffit largement pour les taches de tous les jours


----------



## LeProf (26 Avril 2012)

Je suis un ancien hardcore gamer, tout du moins j'essaie !! 

Le jeu... c'est la ruine !!! la quantité de tunes que j'ai pu mettre dans des configs de malade qui 6 mois après étaient dépassées niveau graphiques, etc... 
Enfin, c'était il y a quelques temps, maintenant, j'essaie de garder mes bécanes un peu plus longtemps... ça fait du bien au porte-monnaie


----------



## M2oSa (26 Avril 2012)

LeProf a dit:


> Je suis un ancien hardcore gamer, tout du moins j'essaie !!
> 
> Le jeu... c'est la ruine !!! la quantité de tunes que j'ai pu mettre dans des configs de malade qui 6 mois après étaient dépassées niveau graphiques, etc...
> Enfin, c'était il y a quelques temps, maintenant, j'essaie de garder mes bécanes un peu plus longtemps... ça fait du bien au porte-monnaie



Haha, j'espère m'assagir, tout comme toi... Mais pas demain, demain, je Call Of Duty ^_^


----------



## tuxchemistry (26 Avril 2012)

Toute cette attente me pose question, j'ai vu hier soir que Clevo proposait déjà les Ivy Bridge Quad core dans ses portables 15" et 17"


----------



## M2oSa (26 Avril 2012)

tuxchemistry a dit:


> Toute cette attente me pose question, j'ai vu hier soir que Clevo proposait déjà les Ivy Bridge Quad core dans ses portables 15" et 17"



http://forum.notebookreview.com/sam...g7c-amd-radeon-hd-7970m-geforce-gtx-675m.html

Les Samsung i7 3rd Gen Ivy Bridge sont en vente depuis le 15 Avril :0


----------



## CultureMac (26 Avril 2012)

Toujours selon le même membre " bien informé " d'un forum les nouveaux MacBook Pro seraient prévu pour le Jeudi 03 Mai sur l'Apple Store en ligne et une semaine plus tard chez les revendeurs...


----------



## M2oSa (26 Avril 2012)

CultureMac a dit:


> Toujours selon le même membre " bien informé " d'un forum les nouveaux MacBook Pro seraient prévu pour le Jeudi 03 Mai sur l'Apple Store en ligne et une semaine plus tard chez les revendeurs...



Mhh... C'est quel forum?


----------



## CultureMac (26 Avril 2012)

Le forum de Consomac il me semble. 
Attention, je ne fais que relater la supposée information sans en confirmer l'exactitude...


----------



## bast1981 (26 Avril 2012)

CultureMac a dit:


> Toujours selon le même membre " bien informé " d'un forum les nouveaux MacBook Pro seraient prévu pour le Jeudi 03 Mai sur l'Apple Store en ligne et une semaine plus tard chez les revendeurs...


Il sait pas si c'est que les 15" ou tout les modéles ????
Il sait pas non plus si le 13" sort en quad ou en dual core ??
enfin toutes les questions que nous personnes non informé on se pose quoi !!:love::love::love:


----------



## D1V1D1 (26 Avril 2012)

Le même bien informé qui voit des iPad 7" et des iPhones "goutte d'eau" depuis 2 ans ? x) "troll" Quant on ne sait pas assumer son identité, tu as 9/10 chances que ce soit un ado qui fassent mumuse quand même. Pour ma part je ne pense qu'apple va attendre juin, début voir mi mai au plus tard pour le renouvellement MBP+iMac, histoire d'être dans le coup avec les autres constructeurs. Et puis la WWDC, c'est pour le software quand même à priori ... Et surtout je vois mal Apple faire tout un spectacle pour les Mac, autant pour sa vache à lait (iPhone/iPad) pourquoi pas ... Mais pour les mac je n'y crois pas. Mais bon, comme on dit, tout vient à point à qui sait attendre ! Ce n'est pas parce que l'on veut tous des nouveaux MBP qu'apple va s'empresser de les sortir pour que l'on puisse se gaver le plus rapidement possible


----------



## CultureMac (26 Avril 2012)

bast1981 a dit:


> Il sait pas si c'est que les 15" ou tout les modéles ????
> Il sait pas non plus si le 13" sort en quad ou en dual core ??
> enfin toutes les questions que nous personnes non informé on se pose quoi !!:love::love::love:




Je ne peux pas t'en dire plus car cette source ne peut-être considérée comme fiable. Mais je comprends tes interrogations car je me pose moi-même ces questions et je suis impatient de connaître la date de renouvellement des MacBook Pro. 

De plus, des informations circulent sur le fait qu'Intel rencontrerait des problèmes pour fournir les nouvelles puces Ivy Bridge : en espérant que cela n'affecte pas la date de sortie des ordinateurs Apple...


----------



## kaos (26 Avril 2012)

De plus a dit:


> Faut prendre de la distance avec ces "infos"
> 
> Cette industrie est suffisament fine pour conditionner l'impact de  l'attente , alors c'est peu être un simple coup marketing .... faire style que c'est pas sur pour que tout le monde se sente privilégié d'avoir réussi a en acheter un , ce serait pas la première fois .
> 
> ...


----------



## CultureMac (26 Avril 2012)

Je suis d'accord avec ton raisonnement kaos, c'est pour cela que quand les informations ne sont pas confirmées j'emploie le conditionnel


----------



## kaos (26 Avril 2012)

CultureMac a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec ton raisonnement kaos, c'est pour cela que quand les informations ne sont pas confirmées j'emploie le conditionnel



oui oui , je remettais pas en cause ton raisonnement ou le ton sur lequel tu en parlais ( avec justesse dailleurs ) , je voulais juste clarifier la distance que je m'impose vis à vis des infos qui me/nous parviennent ....


----------



## CultureMac (26 Avril 2012)

kaos a dit:


> oui oui , je remettais pas en cause ton raisonnement ou le ton sur lequel tu en parlais ( avec justesse d&#8217;ailleurs ) , je voulais juste clarifier la distance que je m'impose vis à vis des infos qui me/nous parviennent ....



Je comprends parfaitement la distance que tu t'imposes et j'en fais de même car concernant les rumeurs / informations autour d'Apple il faut savoir faire le " tri "


----------



## kaos (26 Avril 2012)

a notre age , on a finis de croire au pére noel


----------



## M2oSa (26 Avril 2012)

Il existe pas  ?


----------



## CultureMac (26 Avril 2012)

kaos : tu as tout résumé


----------



## kaos (26 Avril 2012)

M2oSa a dit:


> Il existe pas  ?



En fait si , puisqu'il m'a apporté un macbook pro , mais ce filou a payé avec ma carte bleue et au lieu de l'avoir a noël je l'ai eu en juin , on crois rever , le père noël n'est plus ce qu'il était , à une période il était à l'heure mais passait par la cheminée pour donner des oranges et des chocolats ; de nos jours il a quelques mois de retards et à un compte paypal ....


 vraiment tout part en couille


----------



## Pascal_TTH (26 Avril 2012)

Apple est un client privilégié d'Intel. Ils ont utilisé le Thunderbolt d'Intel dès son lancement, ils ont eu les premiers chipsets corrigés B3 et les MacBook Pro 2011 sont arrivés bien avant les autres portables similaires. 
Il n'y a rien non plus de vraiment inédit dans la livraison en premier de ceux qui commandent en ligne. L'année dernière, j'ai commandé un 2011 dès qu'il est arrivé sur le site. Je l'ai reçu alors qu'il n'était même pas encore dans toutes les boutiques Apple. 

Enfin, s'il n'est pas dispo le 3 mai date in fine probable, ce sera après mes vacances sinon, je n'aurai pas mes deux semaines complètes pour le tester et bénéficier du droit de rétractation.


----------



## Speedball (26 Avril 2012)

C'est quinze jours le délai de rétractation pour le store en ligne ? 
J'ai toujours pensé que c'était une semaine


----------



## tuxchemistry (27 Avril 2012)

Enfin des bonnes nouvelles  ! 

Les Macbook Pro sont tous passés avec un délai de 1 à 2 jours ouvrable pour la livraison  !

Sortie imminente?

Correction : idem pour les Macbook Air et iMac  dommage et tous les produits Apple en fait


----------



## M2oSa (27 Avril 2012)

tuxchemistry a dit:


> Enfin des bonnes nouvelles  !
> 
> Les Macbook Pro sont tous passés avec un délai de 1 à 2 jours ouvrable pour la livraison  !
> 
> ...



???
Avant c'etait quoi?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (27 Avril 2012)

C'est certainement à cause du 1 mai et des ponts du lundi.

Avant, 24 heures.


http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Ordinat...RAM-4096-Mo-AMD-Radeon-HD-6750M-OS-X-Lion.htm

Quand je vois le prix du l'actuel modèle d'entrée de gamme en 15'' (1585,55 &#8364, on dirait du nettoyage...


----------



## CultureMac (28 Avril 2012)

Pour ce qui est du délai d'expédition sur l'Apple Store, comme le souligne Pascal_TTH, est en cause le Mardi 1er qui est férié.
Cependant, pour le prix du MacBook Pro 15" chez rueducommerce il s'agit simplement du code de réduction de -5% appliqué pour les montants supérieurs à 500&#8364;


----------



## Pascal_TTH (28 Avril 2012)

De fait, c'est un code -5% sur tout le site. J'ai pas fait gaffe. Ceci étant, 1585,55 &#8364; c'est plus de 200 &#8364; moins cher que via le store d'Apple.


----------



## noufnouf84 (28 Avril 2012)

J'arrive juste de chez boulanger et j'ai payé mon MacBook pro 15" 2,2 GHz  1515  J'ai du batailler avec le vendeur. De plus j'ai fais un 10 fois sans frais. Content de mon achat et je ne regretterais pas si une sortie d'ici une semaine ou plus du nouveau MacBook pro.


----------



## robinrobin (28 Avril 2012)

noufnouf84 a dit:


> J'arrive juste de chez boulanger et j'ai payé mon MacBook pro 15" 2,2 GHz  1515  J'ai du batailler avec le vendeur. De plus j'ai fais un 10 fois sans frais. Content de mon achat et je ne regretterais pas si une sortie d'ici une semaine ou plus du nouveau MacBook pro.




Quels avantages tu as à l'acheter à Boulanger au juste ? Je compte m'acheter un macbook dans les jours à venir, mais je me pose cette question : quel est le meilleur endroit où l'acheter ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (28 Avril 2012)

robinrobin a dit:


> Quels avantages tu as à l'acheter à Boulanger au juste ? Je compte m'acheter un macbook dans les jours à venir, mais je me pose cette question : quel est le meilleur endroit où l'acheter ?



Le refurb d'Apple, sans hésitation


----------



## noufnouf84 (28 Avril 2012)

Avantage aucun si ce n'est 234 moins chers que applestore. De plus en ce moment il font le 10x sans frais. Sinon la garantie est identique que applestore. Je sais que l'on peut trouvé des AppleCare jusqu'à 3 mois moins cher sur eBay. Donc le calcul est vite fait...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h22 ----------

3 fois


----------



## D1V1D1 (28 Avril 2012)

L'Apple store éducation si vous avez un étudiant dans votre entourage  (qui est pret à l'acheter en son nom ) vous lui donnez l'argent, et grâce à un super certificat d'etude, ça passe comme une lettre à la poste. Sinon, si vous êtes un acheteur fréquent à la fnac, il y a souvent l'opération "10 de bon d'achat tous les 100 d'achat" sur les Mac


----------



## noufnouf84 (28 Avril 2012)

Le refurb ce sont des ordinateur reconditionner. N'allez pas croire qu'il rémete tout à neuf


----------



## D1V1D1 (28 Avril 2012)

Et le risque toujours de se retrouver avec une batterie à 400 cycles quant on achète un portable


----------



## noufnouf84 (28 Avril 2012)

À oui de plus j'ai eu 10 par tranche de 150 d'achat ce qui me fait 100 en bon d'achat supplémentaire. Petite calcul: 1749:  - 234 - 100 de bon d'achat qui me fait 1415 le MacBook pro


----------



## Fabious62 (28 Avril 2012)

Si y'a le renouvellement jeudi prochain tu es deg quoi


----------



## robinrobin (28 Avril 2012)

noufnouf84 a dit:


> À oui de plus j'ai eu 10 par tranche de 150 d'achat ce qui me fait 100 en bon d'achat supplémentaire. Petite calcul: 1749:  - 234 - 100 de bon d'achat qui me fait 1415 le MacBook pro



Effectivement c'est intéressant ! Je pense que le refurb est une bonne solution pour économiser, mais quelque part je me dis que si ils sont moins chers, ce n'est pas pour rien. J'aurais forcément une appréhension à acheter quelque chose qui n'est pas totalement neuf...

Je travaille pour l'association des diplômés d'une grande école de commerce, je me demande bien si j'ai droit à quelque chose... L'école fait partie des campus ayant un -12%, mais je ne sais pas si ils accepteront d'en faire profiter quelqu'un qui n'est pas réellement salarié de l'école en elle même...

Au niveau des garanties, il n'y aucun magasin qui propose quelque chose contre la casse, la vraie (celle ou tu fais tomber un verre d'eau sur le clavier) ?

Ma banque (BNP) me propose une assurance "mobileo 2", qui assure mes appareils portables... mais j'ai du mal à croire que si un jour je casse mon mac, ils m'en donneront un neuf...


----------



## noufnouf84 (28 Avril 2012)

Pas dutout, je pourrais le ramener chez boulanger. Tu as 15 jours en magasin comme en ligne. C'est bien marquer sur le contrat. Lol  15 jours satisfait ou rembourser........ Merci boulanger !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h57 ----------

Boulanger c'est un stand Apple. Les ordinateur appartienne à Apple est non à boulanger.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h58 ----------

Apparament Boulanger a une garantie casse et vol mais je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut. Je n'ai pas voulu la prendre.


----------



## hitsu (28 Avril 2012)

Vivement que les nouveaux MBP sortent.
L'attente est je l'avoue, dure à supporter.


----------



## Coolsinus (28 Avril 2012)

Maintenant y'en a qui disent que ce sera présenté durant la WWDC...
Bon en gros on sera fixer jeudi, mais c'est vrai que durant la WWDC ça leur permettrait de présenter les 13" et les 15"...


----------



## kaos (29 Avril 2012)

*Il faut se méfier du rifurb* , s'en méfier grandement , ainsi , nous on en profite bien ,et on vous laisse volontiers les préjugés , au prix ou ils sont , c'est clair faut au moins les assumer .


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (29 Avril 2012)

Je dis ça sachant que pour le mien j'ai foncé dans un Apple Store... 
Mais il est certain que le prochain sera un occasion, sur internet ou sur le refurb (avec lequel vous êtes tous bien durs)


----------



## Walred (29 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

Pensez vous plausible l'utilisation d'une carte graphique Nvidia gt650m pour le prochain MacBook pro ?  (il est toujours permis de rêver un peut non ?) 

La carte en question : http://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-GT-650M.71887.0.html

Bien à vous...

Walred


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (29 Avril 2012)

Perso j'attends les dual core i7 Ivy, car Pascal à émis une certaine hypothèse qui me semble pas mal, dans le sens où il est clair qu'un quadricore risque de bien chauffer, par rapport au dual core et de ce fait ce serait un bon compromis...
J'attendrais les tests mais j'avoue qu'un dual devrait être suffisant pour mon utilisation


----------



## Azety (29 Avril 2012)

salut à tous, 
je prends part à la discussion pour éviter de créer un fil qui serait un peu con :

- c'est quoi ivy bridge ?
( le dernier processeur que j'ai acheté pour mon dernier PC c'était un pentium 4, ensuite j'ai continué d'utiliser cette tour sous linux et ensuite me suis mis au mac en ayant plus rien à cirer du matériel )

- c'est censé apporter quoi de spécial ivy bridge ?

- en gros, en étant réaliste, ils ressembleront à quoi les prochains mac ?

- c'est pas trop con d'avoir acheté un macbook pro ces 2 dernières années ?
J'ai un macbook pro 13" 2010 et de temps en temps je prends une fessée genre " ha , t'aurais attendu 6 mois y'avait le MBP 13" 2011 avec thunderbolt etc etc " et maintenant c'est " ha t'es bête y'a un macbook pro au format MB Air qui va sortir ".

J'adore ma machine j'en suis satisfait mais pour voyager j'hésite souvent à l'emporter, et quand je l'emporte j'ai le dos en vrac.
( au dessus de 10 kilos de matos dans le sac à dos, le moindre kilo supplémentaire est une torture. Je le sens bien le MBP )


----------



## kaos (29 Avril 2012)

ivy bridge est une technologie une fammille  ... tout comme Power PC / intel core " etc ..

Souviens toi on avait eu les core duo et apres les core2duo , ben là c'est pareil

Généralement , lorsqu'ils sortent une nouvelle gamme de processeur , il y a un lien avec la taille de gravure du processeur et cela va de soi ça puissance de calcul mais aussi sa consommation (devenu très important ces derniers temps avec les tablettes etc ...
Il y a pas si longtemps , la conso des processeurs n'était pas aussi important dans le cahier des charges, les portables étant plus rares ou du moins l'utilisation batterie n'etait pas tres importante (1h à tout casser), c'était surtout la possibilité de déplacer l'ordinateur facilement


Sandy bridge sont des processeurs gravés en 32 nm ou en 22 nm
Ivy bridge en en 22 nm


Donc là actuellement on a des Standy bridge ...


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sandy_Bridge#Famille_Ivy_Bridge


----------



## SteamEdge (29 Avril 2012)

Moi je pense qu'ils vont effectuer la cure d'amaigrissement à la gamme MacBook Pro, et qu'ils vont faire une fusion avec les MacBook Air et renommé le tout MacBook.
Dans la politique d'Apple d'avoir le moins d'ordinateur différent dans leurs rayon ça aurait sa logique. 
Mais dans cette logique, ils attendrait les puces ULV pour les 11", et la sortie de Mountain Lion.
Dans tous les cas, plus le temps passe plus il est probable que la gamme se rafraichisse à la sortie du nouvelle OS d'Apple.

Par extension SSD et USB 3 pour tous (normal car pris en charge par les nouveaux processeur d'intel). Par contre pour l'écran... je me pose des questions. Car si fusion, ils perdent leurs dalles de verre tant décrié, mais qui leurs permettaient d'avoir un si bon contraste...  (lorsqu'on était pas au soleil bien sur  )


----------



## kaos (30 Avril 2012)

SteamEdge a dit:


> Moi je pense qu'ils vont effectuer la cure d'amaigrissement à la gamme MacBook Pro, et qu'ils vont faire une fusion avec les MacBook Air et renommé le tout MacBook.



C'est pas con du tout ton point de vue, ça se défend !


----------



## Speedball (30 Avril 2012)

Bon l'attente est terminée pour moi, je me suis rabattu sur un 15" late 2011 @ 2,4 - 6770m - ssd 512go - 8go ddr3 - écran hd, pour 1600&#8364;  
J'attendrai les premiers retours dans quelques mois et je verrai si ça vaut le coup que je change


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Avril 2012)

kaos a dit:


> ivy bridge est une technologie une fammille ... tout comme Power PC / intel core " etc ..
> 
> Souviens toi on avait eu les core duo et apres les core2duo , ben là c'est pareil
> 
> ...


 
Ivy Bridge, c'est pas du tout une famille comme Power PC. D'ailleurs ce qui est opposable à PowerPC, c'est x86 ou ARM. Ce n'est pas non plus une appellation commerciale comme Core Duo ou Core 2 Duo. 

Ivy Bridge est la troisième génération de processeurs Core après les Arrendale et Sandy Bridge. Auparavant, il y a eu les Core 2 Duo Merom puis Penryn et encore plus en arrière les Pentium 4 Willamette, Northwoot, Prescott et Cedar Trail. 

Les Sandy Bridge sont gravés en 32 nm et les Ivy Bridge en 22 nm. Les Arrendale étaient un mixe avec deux dies dans le packaging : CPU en 32 nm et Northbridge+iGPU en 45 nm. 

Sinon, ça fait au moins 10 ans qu'on a des portables qui ont 5 heures d'autonomie mais c'est sûr, pas dans les merdes grand public. Ce qui est par contre exact, c'est qu'avec des TDP de 45 watts, la dissipation thermique pose réellement problème.


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (30 Avril 2012)

J'ai pensé à quelque chose tout à l'heure, alors je vous en fait part. J'arrête tout de suite les raleurs, je sais bien que ce ne serait pas l'esprit d'Apple, mais à eux de trouver comment rendre ça "parfait". 

Donc l'idée ce serait une sorte de laptop tout ce qu'il se fait de plus normal, aux dimension d'un Air, bourré de batterie, de SSD, de RAM et un bon morceau de processeur. Mais il n'aurait pas d'écran et serait assez inutilisable seul (un clavier et un trackpad sans interface, en somme). 
A côté de ça, un "iPad" de grande dimension (11" ou 13"). Avec tout qui va bien: 64G, au moins 2Go de RAM, un gros processeur. 

Et l'astuce ce serait qu'il soit capable d'un double boot: on l'utilise en iOS en itinérance, avec comme on le sait des fichiers associés à des applications et tout le tralala. 
Sauf que quand on vient le loger dans l'espace de l'écran du Laptop, hop! On se retrouve sous OS X, avec la puissance des 2 châssis qui se cumuleraient, aboutissant sur un Air ou mieux. Evidement une belle coordination entre les 2 univers, et les fichiers consultables sur les 2 OS.

Ca serait sympa je trouve...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Avril 2012)

Trop compliqué, trop fragile et donc trop cher puis finalement adapté à personne Les gens qui veulent une tablette cherche un truc simple et léger. Ceux qui veulent un portable recherchent un appareil léger et/ou puissant ainsi que solide et pratique. Sans compter quun processeur ne servirait doffice à rien vu quiOS est ARM et OS X x86. Lenovo a déjà des portables dual CPU avec boot sur Windows ou Android et Asus a déjà un EEE Pad Transformer dont lécran se détache du clavier. 

Puis bon accessoirement, c'est un topic sur les MacBook Pro 2012 pas sur d'hypothétiques produits Apple.


----------



## angelusflm (30 Avril 2012)

Speedball a dit:


> Bon l'attente est terminée pour moi, je me suis rabattu sur un 15" late 2011 @ 2,4 - 6770m - ssd 512go - 8go ddr3 - écran hd, pour 1600
> J'attendrai les premiers retours dans quelques mois et je verrai si ça vaut le coup que je change




Euh tu as trouvé ou cette config ?  neeed !!!


----------



## kiri_le_clown (30 Avril 2012)

Maintenant que les nouvelles cartes graphiques mobiles (que ce soit chez AMD ou NVIDIA) sont sorties, que les IVY BRIDGE pointent le bout de leur nez, Apple attendrait-elle d'être fournie par SHARP avec leurs nouveaux LCD Hi-DPI IGZO ?

SHARP a annoncé un lancement au Q4 de cette année, donc pas avant Octobre, et si Apple ne faisait pas de mise à jour d'ici là ?

Je suis nouveau dans le monde d'Apple, je n'ai donc pas suivi de très près les sorties des portables Apple. La dernière MAJ (certes quasi insignifiante) du MacBook Pro est tout de même assez récente, pourquoi Apple n'attendrait pas ces fameux LCD ?

La plupart des sites se mettent d'accord pour dire que les prochains MacBook Pro seront une évolution majeure (enfin bon on dit ça depuis Février dernier non ?!), peut être même une fusion entre MacBook Air et Pro, alors pourquoi la toile est elle si persuadée d'une MAJ en (début / mi)Mai ?

Cette attente commence à devenir vraiment longue et je commence à plus trop y croire . . .
Mais bon qui sais, jeudi nous pourrons peut être commander nos MBP - Haswell - Liquid Metal - Hi-DPI IGZO - 16GB RAM - 512GB SSD - Wifi ac
Ah... On me dit que je m'emporte un peu


----------



## bast1981 (30 Avril 2012)

Pour le wifi AC je dois dire que j'espére bien !!!!
Le liquide métal je m'en fiche, IZGO j'y crois pas pour cette année !!
En fait je le vois bien donc wifi AC, meilleur définition mais pas rétina, design macbook air en plus épais.
bleutooth 4.0, meilleur autonomie et SSD.
Aprés j'attend pas des prouesse de la part des nouveaux procs mais j'espére que la parti graphique sera correcte !!! ( je joue pas mais pour du traitement d'image je veux pas que ca preine 1 ans sur un 13")

C'est des attentes mais on verra bien dans un avenir plus ou moins long.


----------



## Speedball (30 Avril 2012)

angelusflm a dit:


> Euh tu as trouvé ou cette config ?  neeed !!!


Leboncoin  gros coup de bol à côté de chez moi  il est de mars 2012


----------



## M2oSa (30 Avril 2012)

kiri_le_clown a dit:


> Maintenant que les nouvelles cartes graphiques mobiles (que ce soit chez AMD ou NVIDIA) sont sorties, que les IVY BRIDGE pointent le bout de leur nez, Apple attendrait-elle d'être fournie par SHARP avec leurs nouveaux LCD Hi-DPI IGZO ?
> 
> SHARP a annoncé un lancement au Q4 de cette année, donc pas avant Octobre, et si Apple ne faisait pas de mise à jour d'ici là ?
> 
> ...



Un peu trop :mouais:


----------



## Flash# (30 Avril 2012)

Malheureusement les processeurs ivy bridge mettent en évidence une hausse notable de la température par rapport aux processeurs Sandy Bridge actuels;
c'est du moin ce qu'affirme consomac ! : http://consomac.fr/news-1394-les-processeurs-ivy-bridge-chauffent.html.

Très mauvaise nouvelle pour moi ><


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Avril 2012)

Quand on lit :
http://www.tt-hardware.com/news/hardware/temperatures-des-ivy-bridge-lihs-innocent
http://www.comptoir-hardware.com/ac...uffe-et-doverclocking-un-debut-de-piste-.html

Enfin, ce sont les deux derniers que j'avais dans ma liste de lecture, c'est inquiétant. 200 ou 300 MHz de plus pour un processeur et jusqu'à 10% de performances en plus, je m'en tape si c'est pour qu'il chauffe encore plus qu'un Sandy Bridge.




bast1981 a dit:


> Pour le wifi AC je dois dire que j'espére bien !!!!
> Le liquide métal je m'en fiche, IZGO j'y crois pas pour cette année !!
> En fait je le vois bien donc wifi AC, meilleur définition mais pas rétina, design macbook air en plus épais.
> bleutooth 4.0, meilleur autonomie et SSD.
> ...



En effet, les écrans izgo n'existent actuellement qu'en 7, 10 et 32 pouces. Donc ce n'est certainement pas pour maintenant. Puis même s'ils en consomment pas plus que les écrans actuels, les GPU vont bosser 4x plus et ce ne sera pas sans impact sur la chauffe et l'autonomie. 
Pour le Wifi AC, encore faudrait-il qu'il existe des routeurs ou des AP à cette norme sans quoi, elle est sans intérêt.


----------



## tuxchemistry (30 Avril 2012)

ThrottleStop permet de mieux gérer le turbo boost 2.0 des Sandy Bridge et limité la chauffe! 

Qui plus est l'Asus G75 sur Notebookcheck ne chauffe pas vraiment  en Ivy Bridge à voir...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Avril 2012)

En même temps, un tank 2x plus épais et 2x plus lourd qu'un MacBook Pro ou qu'un portable digne de ce nom, ça ne révèle pas grand chose. C'est même d'autant plus inquiétant que ce parpaing throttle lors d'un stress test. ThrottleStop n'existe que sous Windows aussi...


----------



## M2oSa (1 Mai 2012)

Par contre, Samsung frappe hyper fort la ...

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Serie...0WHU/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1335823461&sr=8-7


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (1 Mai 2012)

Alors comme ca, si j'ai bien compris, les Ivy sont encore plus daubés que les Sandy en terme de chauffe ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (1 Mai 2012)

Exactement...


----------



## Etienne000 (1 Mai 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Exactement...



On revient peu à peu à la chauffe des bons vieux Yonah, quel bonheur :love:

Et si cela continue, on aura les mêmes T° dans deux générations que celles des MacBook Pro 8600M GT qui chauffaient tellement qu'on devait mettre la machine sur le bureau pour pas se bruler :love:.

Bon, ce que j'aimerais pour ces MacBook Pro :

-Changement de Design : Un design plus 'MacBook Air', pas dans la finesse, mais dans le contour d'écran gris, par exemple, ou bien le profil, plus sympa esthétiquement
-Meilleure autonomie (10 Vraies heures, ce serait juste le top)
-Une chauffe mieux maitrisée (Quitte à avoir deux ventilateurs, dans les 13 et 15")
-Pour la puissance, je m'en fiche un peu, les Sandy Bridge actuels sont déjà suffisants.

En bref, je préfère avoir une machine plus autonome et qui chauffe moins, que d'avoir un chauffage ambulant . C'est ce qu'apple avait réussi en 2010, avec les MB/ MBA/MBP, certes, en C2D, mais qui ne chauffaient pas trop, et qui avaient une bonne autonomie (8 heures sur le Air 2010, pareil sur les deux autres)


----------



## Pascal_TTH (1 Mai 2012)

C'est pas faux, la cuvée 2010 était excellente. Mon MacBook Pro 15 pouces 2010 avec un Core i5 et une GeForce GT 330m ne chauffe pas non plus excessivement. Les ventilateurs ne dépassent pas 4200 rpm même avec un truc genre SmallLux GPU qui fait un rendu via OpenCL sur le CPU et le GPU. Les derniers MacBook Pro Penryn avant les Unibody ne chauffaient pas non plus tant que ça. En tout cas, bien moins que les premiers Unibody (j'ai eu un modèle C2D 2,66 GHz avec 9600m GT inutilisable tellement il était chaud sur le dessus). 

Si tu veux un design plus aérien, tu peux prendre l'écran 1680x1050 en mat. 


Au fait, pour le PM, tu as confondu les modèles 2010 lancés en avril et les 2011 lancés en février.


----------



## Etienne000 (1 Mai 2012)

Les derniers MacBook Pro Penryn avant les Unibody ne chauffaient pas non plus tant que ça

> tu parles bien de ceux avec la 8600M GT ? 

Pour avoir eu le modèle 2.2Ghz, je peux dire que mon expérience a été tout autre : même en utilisation courante (Musiques, Mails, etc), le MacBook Pro était bouillant, je nbe pouvais pas le poser sur mes jambes .

Après, concernant les modèles 2009, j'ai déjà pu tester les 2.53Ghz (=Unibody avec batterie que l'on peut retirer), et cela avait tendance à chauffer : Même sous iPhoto, les ventilos étaient à 5000 TPM..

Pour mon prochain achat, je vais d'abord attendre les retours des gens concernant la chauffe, car je m'étais précipité sur les MacBook Pro 2011, et j'ai du le revendre 10 jours après car il chauffait trop, et puis parce que je déteste le Pro 13 ! Cette machine est un miroir, définition anémique, lourd et j'en passe. Le véritable Mac du pauvre .


----------



## tuxchemistry (1 Mai 2012)

Je me pose vraiment des questions,

Trop de rumeurs disent que sur le modèle d'entrée de gamme on aura juste droit à une HD4000 de chez Intel. Et l'attente est de plus en plus longue pour les modèles 2012 je trouve !

Je me demandais si pour mon utilisation :

- Design graphique (CS 6)
- Jeux (4h par semaines environ : Rage, Alan Wake, Masse effect 2 et 3)
- Internet
- mobilité

Je devais attendre encore ou bien prendre celui de maintenant? (entrée de gamme  budget limité)

Merci


----------



## Madalvée (1 Mai 2012)

tuxchemistry a dit:


> - Design graphique (CS 6)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Faudrait savoir.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (1 Mai 2012)

tuxchemistry a dit:


> Je me pose vraiment des questions,
> 
> Trop de rumeurs disent que sur le modèle d'entrée de gamme on aura juste droit à une HD4000 de chez Intel. Et l'attente est de plus en plus longue pour les modèles 2012 je trouve !
> 
> ...



T'as pas un early 2011 15" haut de gamme ?


----------



## tuxchemistry (1 Mai 2012)

Yep en effet ! ma question reste entière car ce serait pour une utilisation toute autre indiquée au dessus  

Le Early 2011 me sert pour d'autres projets

Budget limité veut dire que je souhaite l'entrée de gamme  

Je me demande quelle limite apporte les 512 GDDR5 par rapport à  1 GO GDDR5 ,

Et savoir qu'une intel HD 4000 ne me permettra pas de faire tout d'où la question sur l'attente d'un 2012


----------



## Pascal_TTH (1 Mai 2012)

Vu le prix des 15" d'entrée de gamme de nos jours ailleurs que sur le site d'Apple et le prix plein des modèles 2012, la question ne se pose même pas.


----------



## SteamEdge (2 Mai 2012)

D'après ce que j'ai vue il y a de grosses améliorations sur la HD 4000 (30 à 50%) mais sa reste insuffisant pour les derniers jeux de dernière génération. Mais pour ceux qui jouent à des jeux graphiquement moins poussés comme les Sims 3 ou StarCraft 2 l'attente peut être très intéressante pour pouvoir enfin joué en hight.


----------



## kaos (2 Mai 2012)

Moi , pour Pong , ma carte graphique me suffit :rateau:


----------



## M2oSa (2 Mai 2012)

Si il n'y a pas de MacBook Pro cette semaine, je vais chez Samusung --"

http://www.samsung.com/us/computer/laptops/NP700G7C-S01US-specs

@Pascal, tu penses quoi de la bete?
Sachant qu'il y a une version avec une HD 7970


----------



## kaos (2 Mai 2012)

M2oSa a dit:


> Si il n'y a pas de MacBook Pro cette semaine, je vais chez Samusung --"
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/us/computer/laptops/NP700G7C-S01US-specs
> 
> ...




Tu lâches comme ça en pleins forum que tu vas te rabattre vers un PC 
Un peu de tenue quand méme , tu vas prendre un Ban à mon avis :love:


----------



## M2oSa (2 Mai 2012)

Loool non...
En fait si le Mac decoit, c'est le Samsung quoi ^^


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (2 Mai 2012)

Par contre petite question... Pensez vous que les Ivy chaufferaient moin en bi coeur plutot qu en quad en I7 ? Car j ai cru comprendre qu'Apple alait aussi sortir des bi coeur (I7 ?) pour la gamme macbook pro 15 inch... Non ?


----------



## n0zkl3r (2 Mai 2012)

Alors mise à jour aujourd'hui ou pas ?


----------



## Etienne000 (2 Mai 2012)

Non.
Il y aurait pénurie d'Ivy bridge selon macbidouille..


----------



## Pascal_TTH (2 Mai 2012)

Perso, les trucs comme l'Asus G75, les Alienware ou le Samsung évoqué page précédente, ça ne m'intéresse pas du tout.

A mon avis, c'est bien rapé pour des portables en Ivy Bridge. Les constructeurs (PC) annonçaient bien plus de choses en mars. Maintenant, on est à la date de sortie de ces machines et rien... 

Je table cependant toujours sur le 3 mai pour les nouveaux MacBook Pro. Au pire, début de la semaine suivante.


----------



## kiri_le_clown (2 Mai 2012)

Comme signalé par un post sur MacRumors, je pense que la sortie des nouveaux MBP doit être proche de la nouvelle version de Lion (10.7.4) donc la semaine prochaine ?! 

Je crois toujours à une version d'écran plus haute définition que l'actuelle et une batterie comblant l'espace de l'ODD.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (2 Mai 2012)

Il y avait déjà une nouvelle bêta d'OS X 10.7.4 la semaine dernière. Les portables HP (tout moches DVx) en Ivy Bridge sont annoncés pour le 8 mai. On verra bien si Apple à la primeur des processeurs... ou pas.


----------



## Swoop250 (2 Mai 2012)

En même temps, premier sur ce qui pourrait être un recul.... (fonction grille pain inside:hein est ce souhaitable  



Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Il y avait déjà une nouvelle bêta d'OS X 10.7.4 la semaine dernière. Les portables HP (tout moches DVx) en Ivy Bridge sont annoncés pour le 8 mai. On verra bien si Apple à la primeur des processeurs... ou pas.



Ps : J'en profites pour vous saluer tous (meme si j'ai déjà posté dans le bienvenue...), je compte switcher avec le nouveau MBP (ou le late 2011 selon... ce qui sortira ), j'ai donc suivi ce fil avec grande attention


----------



## Etienne000 (2 Mai 2012)

Le futur MacBook Pro risque bel et bien d'être un grille pain  : 

http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2012/04/26/ivy-bridge-intel-utiliserait-une-pate-thermique-basique

Cela me rappelle les premiers MBP Yonah, sur lesquels il fallait la pate thermique... Et encore, sur le Ivy Bridge, c'est la pâte qui n'est pas accessible qui est mauvaise..


----------



## kolargol31 (2 Mai 2012)

cela  m'etonne qd meme de Intel qui aurait fait un recul de fou en utilisant que de la pate thermique à base de silicone 

quid des nouveaux macbook pro, peut etre que Apple pourra tapper du poing sur la table pour avoir des perfs en refroidissement meilleur que les SB

de plus en plus je ne regrette pas d'avoir investi dans un late 2011


----------



## Etienne000 (2 Mai 2012)

On verra bien, mais Apple n'est plus un client privilégié par intel comme c'était le cas avant...

Pour la part, je pense acheter un MBA 2010 pour aller à l'université, on verra bien...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (2 Mai 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Le futur MacBook Pro risque bel et bien d'être un grille pain  :
> 
> http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2012/04/26/ivy-bridge-intel-utiliserait-une-pate-thermique-basique
> 
> Cela me rappelle les premiers MBP Yonah, sur lesquels il fallait la pate thermique... Et encore, sur le Ivy Bridge, c'est la pâte qui n'est pas accessible qui est mauvaise..


 
Sauf qu'ils ont un train de retard : La pâte thermique n'a pas d'impact. En outre, les processeurs mobiles n'ont pas d'IHS... S'il y a quelques degrés de plus, c'est en raison de la surface d'échange plus faible. Ceci étant, in fine, ils ne seront probablement pas plus frais.
Depuis les Quad, les MacBook Pro 15" sont des grilles pains quand on tire dedans.



kolargol31 a dit:


> cela m'etonne qd meme de Intel qui aurait fait un recul de fou en utilisant que de la pate thermique à base de silicone
> 
> quid des nouveaux macbook pro, peut etre que Apple pourra tapper du poing sur la table pour avoir des perfs en refroidissement meilleur que les SB
> 
> de plus en plus je ne regrette pas d'avoir investi dans un late 2011


 
Je me tâte de plus en plus pour prendre un late 2011 en 2,2 GHz...


----------



## Etienne000 (2 Mai 2012)

Merci pour l'info, je ne savais pas 

Et ne prends pas de Pro 2011, tu vas le regretter


----------



## M2oSa (2 Mai 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Sauf qu'ils ont un train de retard : La pâte thermique n'a pas d'impact. En outre, les processeurs mobiles n'ont pas d'IHS... S'il y a quelques degrés de plus, c'est en raison de la surface d'échange plus faible. Ceci étant, in fine, ils ne seront probablement pas plus frais.
> Depuis les Quad, les MacBook Pro 15" sont des grilles pains quand on tire dedans.
> 
> 
> ...



Je vend le mien


----------



## kolargol31 (2 Mai 2012)

a part la chauffe tout est cool sur les late 2011 

ils ont des perfs de fou avec la 6770M, j"en suis content mais bon la chauffe ca craind


----------



## kaos (2 Mai 2012)

moijen ve bien dé cou de boule mété moi zan ossi :love:
Mé pas dan le dants si vousplé


----------



## Pascal_TTH (2 Mai 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Merci pour l'info, je ne savais pas
> 
> Et ne prends pas de Pro 2011, tu vas le regretter



... ou pas ! Si le nouveau est tout moche ? Qu'il chauffe plus ?


----------



## Etienne000 (2 Mai 2012)

Tu acèreras l'ancien avec un rabais à la prime


----------



## kaos (2 Mai 2012)

Ben le mien chauffe pas , c'est les i7 qui chauffent non ? moi justement ça été l'un de mes gros critéres venant d'un coreduo noir qui faisait office de chauffage


----------



## Etienne000 (2 Mai 2012)

J'ai eu un i5 2.3Ghz, cela chauffait trop à mon coup, comparativement au modèle 2010 du moins


----------



## kaos (2 Mai 2012)

Ben c'est mon modéle aussi / et méme en faisant un jeu de temps en temps ou de l'encodage ou MAO j'ai jamais eu de soucis identiques aux coreduo à 98°C 

Mon MBP 13 ne va jamais au délà de 70/75°C Grd max


----------



## Etienne000 (2 Mai 2012)

J'allais à 92 degrés en lecture de vidéos full hd... Pas terrible, donc 

Je tiens à dire que Apple m'a échangé la machine : mais les températures étaient les mêmes ...


----------



## SteamEdge (2 Mai 2012)

C'est le problème de la course à la puissance. Plus c'est puissant plus sa chauffe. Je suis heureux pour cette raison qu'Apple ne suive pas les grands acteurs du mobile avec leurs monstres Quad Core qui ne serre à rien au final faute d'optimisation. 
Moi je suis heureux de mon MBA car même avec les jeux il dépasse jamais les 76°. 

J'espère que sur la prochaine gamme Apple va gérer et sortir des processeurs un peu moin puissant que la concurrence, mais qui chauffent moins...


----------



## mistik (2 Mai 2012)

kaos a dit:


> Ben c'est mon modéle aussi / et méme en faisant un jeu de temps en temps ou de l'encodage ou MAO j'ai jamais eu de soucis identiques aux coreduo à 98°C
> 
> Mon MBP 13 ne va jamais au délà de 70/75°C Grd max


Quant à moi, mon mbp Late 2009 (Core 2 Duo à 2,26 Ghz) m'affiche actuellement 81°C alors même que le travail de conversion de videos que je lui ai assigné est terminé depuis 3 heures. Donc malgré ceci le ventilateur tourne à tout berzingue !

Tout cela pour vous dire que ce problème de chauffe des mbp n'est pas d'aujourd'hui.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (2 Mai 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Tu acèreras l'ancien avec un rabais à la prime



Sauf que je l'aurai dans l'os pour avoir un modèle en 1680x1050 vu qu'il n'y a pas de refurb en Belgique et que même s'il y en avait un, ça ne m'intéresserait que moyennement. 

Pour la chauffe, vu que j'ai eu presque tout les MacBook Pro (au moins les révisions majeures), je n'ai des températures incommodantes qu'avec le premier MacBook Pro (Yonah, Radeon X1600) et le MacBook Pro Unobody 2,66 GHz (Core 2 Duo, GeForce 9600m GT, le early 2010 qui duré moins de 4 moins...). Après, le MacBook Pro early 2011 avait des températures internes plus élevées mais était moins chaud en surface.

Par contre, au repos ou en usage basique, je n'avais rien à leur reprocher et aucun n'avait les ventilateurs à plus de 2000 rpm.


----------



## Etienne000 (3 Mai 2012)

Tu ne connais personne qui vit en France ? 
Dans la mesure ou les prix refurb seront certainement très bas (par rapport au prix d'origine), il serait intéressant de le commander en France sur le Refurb non ?
Le problème se pose néanmoins sur la dalle HD (Mate ou brillante), qui n'est pas toujours disponible sur le refurb .


----------



## Swoop250 (3 Mai 2012)

EH OHHHH du bateau, ne vois tu rien venir ???    Comment ça, sur les dents... mais non mais non pas impatient du tout de les voir ces MBP 2012 :rateau::rateau::rateau:

Plus les jours passent et plus le refurb me fait de l'oeil....


----------



## angelusflm (3 Mai 2012)

Vue qu'il n'y a rien eu aujourd'hui, j'espère que se sera pour Mardi


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Mai 2012)

La journée va à peine commencer aux Etats-Unis... Apple ne va quand même pas se baser sur l'heure européenne pour lancer ses produits.


----------



## Fabious62 (3 Mai 2012)

http://www.theverge.com/2012/5/3/2995900/ivy-bridge-samsung-series-9-ultrabook


Le 15" de samsung,

Allez Apple go contre-attaque!


----------



## Swoop250 (3 Mai 2012)

Désolé la question un peu naïve   mais hors Keynote et autre conf call sur résultat... donc en gros pendant une journée sans rien de spécial (comme aujourd'hui)  comment serait "annoncé" une sortie de MBP ?  (simple maj du site apple, news,...).

Si il faut veiller un peu pour avoir l'infos, ça devrait le faire :sleep:

Je pense que le plus dur sera d'attendre les premiers tets une fois qu'ils seront sortis histoire de voir si la fonction grille pain est une réalité et si oui jusquà quel point cela est problématique... (Je rêve toujours d'un nouveau design avec un dissipateur et un SSD à la place de de l'OD...:rateau



Pascal_TTH a dit:


> La journée va à peine commencer aux Etats-Unis... Apple ne va quand même pas se baser sur l'heure européenne pour lancer ses produits.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Mai 2012)

Ca fait un bail qu'Apple ne se fait plus chier à présenter des Mac... Elle préfère fait du hype avec ses iDevices qu'elle vend par palettes. Lan dernier, ils ont un peu fait du show pour Thunderbolt mais quand pour le late 2011, il ny a rien eu du tout. Il faut quand même aussi bien se rendre compte quIvy Bridge nest pas une nouveauté majeure. Cest juste une gravure plus fine Cest plus pour Intel que nimporte quel constructeur ou utilisateur que cest intéressant. Apple na jamais fait une annonce quand les Core 2 Duo sont passé de Merom à Penryn. De Sandy Bridge à Ivy Bridge, si Apple a bien dessiné ses cartes mères dès le début, il suffit de souder lIVB au lieu du SNB. Cest le même pin out. Enfin, il faut changer des trucs pour le câblage USB 3.0 (si Apple daigne lutiliser)

Ca me gave, comme à chaque fois quil y a approche dune nouvelle gamme, je peux avoir des méchants prix. Un MacBook Pro 2,2 GHz late 2011 avec SSD 240 Go à 1682  mais écran de base.


----------



## noufnouf84 (3 Mai 2012)

Moi je me suis pris un MacBook pro 15" 2.2ghz à 1515 chez boulanger. J'en ai marre d'attendre juste pour une mise à jour mineur. Je ne regretterais rien. Je vais changer le hdd par un ssd 256go et 16go de ram. Voilà


----------



## Janeau (3 Mai 2012)

moi aussi j'attends, dès la sortie je bondis acheter un new 15
aussi je vends mon macbook pro 2.2  2011  SSD256Go  8Go ram, écran haute définition
Attendons ce soir.....


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Mai 2012)

Dans une demi-heure, la journée commence à Cuppertino. :rateau:

Ah merde, l'an dernier, le store était fermé dès 11 heures chez nous : 
http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/nouveau-macbook-pro-pas-avant-le-20-fevrier-579832-11.html


----------



## Fabious62 (3 Mai 2012)

Noufnouf qui spam qu'il est content on a compris que tu l'as eu à boulanger :love:


----------



## angelusflm (3 Mai 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Dans une demi-heure, la journée commence à Cuppertino. :rateau:
> 
> Ah merde, l'an dernier, le store était fermé dès 11 heures chez nous :
> http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/nouveau-macbook-pro-pas-avant-le-20-fevrier-579832-11.html



C'est pour ça que j'ai dis ça, le store ferme durant notre journée à nous pas en fin de journée


----------



## Coolsinus (3 Mai 2012)

Perso je sens que c'est mort pour aujourd'hui, MacGé n'en parle même pas...
L'année dernière il y avait eu au moins 5-6 news en gras avant...


----------



## F118I4 (3 Mai 2012)

Ivy Bridge rime t-il avec Intel HD Graphics 4000 pour les portables?
Peut on un jour espérer avoir deux CG (dont une dédié) sur le modèle 13 pouces?


----------



## NickJrIII (3 Mai 2012)

Fabious62 a dit:


> http://www.theverge.com/2012/5/3/2995900/ivy-bridge-samsung-series-9-ultrabook
> 
> 
> Le 15" de samsung,
> ...


 
Les nouveaux MBP, pas avant le 3 juin je pense.

Les i5 sortiront le 3 juin 2012.
Il y a fort à parier qu'Apple sortira les modèles i7 et i5 en même temps.
Les i3, ce sera au 3ème trimestre...


----------



## SteamEdge (3 Mai 2012)

F118I4 a dit:


> Ivy Bridge rime t-il avec Intel HD Graphics 4000 pour les portables?
> Peut on un jour espérer avoir deux CG (dont une dédié) sur le modèle 13 pouces?



C'est vraie que depuis que le 13" fait partie de la gamme Pro, on attend toujours une partie graphique. Si le design reste le même qu'avant j'espère qu'il en mettrons une. S'il s'affine sa m'étonnerais. 
Comme pour le 15", s'il s'affine je pense que le premier modèle aura le droit à l'HD 4000 et une CG en option.


----------



## Coolsinus (3 Mai 2012)

Nan, les 15" garderons tous une CG, car c'est le minimum pour une ordi à 1700, et qu'ils le savent. Par contre, pour les 13", ils font ce qu'ils veulent, ils pourraient faire un effort sur le 13" haut de gamme quand même...
Mais sinon, concernant la date comme étant le 3 juin, autour de là, je suis d'accord, je pense qu'ils vont attendre, créer un maximum de buzz, et sortir la gamme en même temps, plutôt que de faire deux sorties, dont la 2ème sera gâchée car on saura à quoi s'attendre, puis même si ça a pu arrivé dans le passé (rarissime quand même), ils vont pas le faire tous les jours, encore moins faire une sortie en 2 temps si c'est une mise à jour majeure !!


----------



## SteamEdge (3 Mai 2012)

C'est trop près d'OS X ML le 3 juin. S'il devaient le sortir plus tard ils le sortiraient en même temps que leur nouvelle OS, car ils l'on fait l'année dernière pour le MacMini et le MacBook Air.
A mon avis : soit ils le sortent dans pas longtemps soient en automne.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Mai 2012)

Coolsinus a dit:


> Perso je sens que c'est mort pour aujourd'hui, MacGé n'en parle même pas...
> L'année dernière il y avait eu au moins 5-6 news en gras avant...



C'est effectivement mal barré. Je pense que je vais me prendre un 2011. 



F118I4 a dit:


> Ivy Bridge rime t-il avec Intel HD Graphics 4000 pour les portables?
> Peut on un jour espérer avoir deux CG (dont une dédié) sur le modèle 13 pouces?



Oui (sauf peut-être sur futurs modèles entrée de gamme genre Pentium Dual Core). 

Non, ça ferait trop monter le prix. Puis s'ils vont vers du plus fin, c'est encore moins probable. Et accessoirement, alors que le MacBook Pro 13" a un très mauvais rapport prix/performances/specs et qu'ils se vend très bien, Apple ne fera certainement pas d'effort. Sans compter que 90% des gens n'ont pas besoin d'un GPU dédié.


----------



## CultureMac (3 Mai 2012)

Le temps commence à se faire long pour ce renouvellement des MacBook Pro... Sans aucunes informations fiables ni même de rumeurs concernant une date possible...


----------



## Coolsinus (3 Mai 2012)

SteamEdge a dit:


> C'est trop près d'OS X ML le 3 juin. S'il devaient le sortir plus tard ils le sortiraient en même temps que leur nouvelle OS, car ils l'on fait l'année dernière pour le MacMini et le MacBook Air.
> A mon avis : soit ils le sortent dans pas longtemps soient en automne.



Oui, 3 juin, 11 juin, hein, c'est quasi la même.
Je pense qu'ils vont faire une keynote pour présenter OS X Mountain Lion, présenter les nouveaux MacBook Pro encore sur Lion, et lorsque Mountain Lion sortira mi-fin Aout, alors tous ceux qui auront achetés un MacBook Pro à partir du 11 Juin auront droit à la mise à jour gratuite, comme ils l'ont fait l'année derniere 

Puis ils réussiront bien à caser une petite présentation partielle de iOS 6 car j'ai cru comprendre qu'ils vont en parler à la WWDC, et l'iPhone 5 sera présenter comme en 2011, c'est-à-dire en Octobre, avec en même temps la sortie officielle de iOS 6, puis en One More Thing, une "iTV" ! Bon là j'essaye de voir un peu loin mais bon...

Coolsinus


----------



## Pascal_TTH (3 Mai 2012)

Apple doit mettre à jour :
- Mac Pro qui a genre deux ans sans upadate. Il doit être moins performant que le MacBook Pro.
- Mac Mini complètement à la rue et bien trop cher pour ce qu'il est
- iMac qui ont des cartes graphiques dépassées et n'ont pas été "updatés" depuis un an

En même temps, même si ces machines son vieilles, ce ne sont pas elles qui font rentrer de l'argent à côté des MacBook Air/Pro. Ceci étant, ça fait une volée de chose qui peuvent-être présentées à la WWDC.


----------



## Etienne000 (3 Mai 2012)

Je confirme : Mac Pro quad 2010 moins puissant que les MBP i7 2.4ghz point de vue processeur


----------



## Emmanuel94 (3 Mai 2012)

la grande question est en fait de savoir s'il s'agira d'une MAJ mineure ou majeure.... 

la tension va monter à l'approche du mois de juin... pour ma part je pense que cette MAJ sera plutôt sur le mode majeur, notamment du fait des délais qui s'allongent et du black out total sur les infos et les rumeurs.

Je suis intéréssé surtout par une version avec un design et un poids qui rapprocherait le MBP du MBA, comme j'utilise mon MBA comme machine principale, le fait de concilier la portabilité avec la confort de l'écran 15' serait idéal (je n'aime pas les écrans externes...)


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Mai 2012)

S'il y a redesign, chose qui ne me motive guère, on peut s'attendre à un passage au format 16/9 ce qui conduirait le 15" à une résolution de 1600x900 avec option 1920x1080 (perso, je préfère 1680x1050) et ferait passer le 13" en 1366x768. 

Avec le Timeline Ultra M3, Acer a de toutes manières déjà un portable plus léger (2,3 Kg [et même 2,1 Kg dans certaines versions] vs 2,5 Kg), plus fin (0,78" vs 1") et à peine moins autonome (7h vs 8h2à) que le MacBook Pro 15 pouces. Il est équipé d'un port mSATA avec un SSD comme le MacBook Air et/ou d'un disque dur SATA classique *et* il conserve un graveur DVD :
http://www.laptopmag.com/review/laptops/acer-aspire-timeline-ultra-m3.aspx
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...-timeline-ultra-m3-nvidia-gt-640m-review.html
http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Acer-Aspire-Timeline-Ultra-M3-581TG-Ultrabook.72194.0.html

Contrairement à Apple, Acer a eu la bonne idée de ne pas mettre un Quad Core (d'ailleurs c'est impossible avec un châssis si fin), ils se sont rabattus sur un Core i7 low voltage. Par contre, il a un écran 15,6" tout pourri en 1366x768.


----------



## Esuna (4 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je viens "d'acheter" un MacBook Pro 13" (entre guillemet parce qu'ils ne l'ont pas encore expédié), mais après avoir vu ce topic, je me tâte à annuler ma commande. 
Sachant que je pars en Chine pendant 1 mois et que je reviendrais en Juin, s'il y a de forte chance que la gamme soit renouvelée, vaut mieux que j'attende non ?
Mais le prix vas t-il augmenter également ? Si oui, de beaucoup vous pensez ?


----------



## NickJrIII (4 Mai 2012)

Esuna a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je viens "d'acheter" un MacBook Pro 13" (entre guillemet parce qu'ils ne l'ont pas encore expédié), mais après avoir vu ce topic, je me tâte à annuler ma commande.
> Sachant que je pars en Chine pendant 1 mois et que je reviendrais en Juin, s'il y a de forte chance que la gamme soit renouvelée, vaut mieux que j'attende non ?
> Mais le prix vas t-il augmenter également ? Si oui, de beaucoup vous pensez ?


 
Ca dépend de ton usage et si tu en as absolument besoin maintenant.

Ce qui est certain, c'est que le MBP 2011 a fait ses preuves, pas le futur 2012 qui reste encore à être testé pour voir si la hausse des températures de l'IB ne pose pas problèmes.

Le gain de performance ne sera pas extraordinaire.

Reste à voir aussi la définition de l'écran et la présence ou pas de SSD.

Le prix, lui, ne devrait pas augmenter...il leur faut conserver un produit d'appel (marrant pour un produit appel, non apple pardon !).

Moi à ta place, j'attendrais.
Si le 2012 se révèle être une MAJ mineure, autant chercher un 2011 sur le refurb.

Mais ce n'est qu'un avis et tu pourrais en avoir un tout autre.


----------



## Esuna (4 Mai 2012)

NickJrIII a dit:


> Ca dépend de ton usage et si tu en as absolument besoin maintenant.
> 
> Ce qui est certain, c'est que le MBP 2011 a fait ses preuves, pas le futur 2012 qui reste encore à être testé pour voir si la hausse des températures de l'IB ne pose pas problèmes.
> 
> ...



Bon j'ai annulé ma commande. J'en ai pas absolument besoin maintenant alors je préfère attendre. 
Même si je ne sais pas si le MBP de 2012 fera ses preuves ou pas... je ne pense pas qu'ils vont nous pondre une grosse "daube" non plus... enfin, je pense. 
J'attend pour voir ce qu'il en sera.


----------



## NickJrIII (4 Mai 2012)

Esuna a dit:


> Bon j'ai annulé ma commande. J'en ai pas absolument besoin maintenant alors je préfère attendre.
> Même si je ne sais pas si le MBP de 2012 fera ses preuves ou pas... je ne pense pas qu'ils vont nous pondre une grosse "daube" non plus... enfin, je pense.
> J'attend pour voir ce qu'il en sera.


 

Salut,

Ce n'est pas tant que ce puisse être une bouse, entendons nous bien.

C'est surtout que les avantages de l'IB sur le SB, relativement maigre, compte tenu des éventuels problèmes qui peuvent toujours survenir sur les premières séries, confinent à la prudence.

Comme avec toute nouvelle machine d'ailleurs.


----------



## kolargol31 (4 Mai 2012)

moi je sais pas pquoi mais je sens que bcp risque de se ruer sur le refurb qd les IB vont sortir 

dès les premiers tests va y avoir pénurie des late 2011 

trop de monde en attend bcp de ce nouveau MBP et il risque d'apporter son lot de merde (surchauffe, perfs en deça etc)

donc j'espere qu'APPLE ne fera pas la connerie de ne pas mettre l'usb 3, au moins que cela mette un peu de poudre aux yeux et que le reste passe inapercu (style: surchauffe, perfs identique, et peut etre: manque de la CG dediée)

bref comme vous tous j'attends ces MBP mais pour tout autre chose


----------



## NickJrIII (4 Mai 2012)

Esuna a dit:


> Bon j'ai annulé ma commande. J'en ai pas absolument besoin maintenant alors je préfère attendre.
> Même si je ne sais pas si le MBP de 2012 fera ses preuves ou pas... je ne pense pas qu'ils vont nous pondre une grosse "daube" non plus... enfin, je pense.
> J'attend pour voir ce qu'il en sera.


 


kolargol31 a dit:


> moi je sais pas pquoi mais je sens que bcp risque de se ruer sur le refurb qd les IB vont sortir
> 
> dès les premiers tests va y avoir pénurie des late 2011
> 
> ...


 
1/ Effectivement, les gens attendent beaucoup (trop) de l'IB et le Refurb store va tourner à plein les premières semaines.

2/ L'USB 3.0 sera présent car l'IB le supporte et il serait illogique que le MBP ne soit pas cablé USB 3.0.

Par contre, ce serait torpiller le TB...qui est déjà en difficulté (cable à 50 EUR, peu de périphériques, phériphériques chers, etc.).

Apple nous refait le coût du FW, une connectique en avance sur son temps mais restreinte et élitiste.

Le TB ne pourra pas de développer, même s'il est en train d'être adopté sur les MOBO PC: on ne peut pas imaginer deux connectiques distinctes et concurrentes perdurer.
Dommage...

A mon sens, on ne doit pas espérer trop de cette génération 2012:

- pas de redesign, ce sera pour l'année prochaine je pense, la grosse révolution, le MBP croisé avec le MBA. Ce sera dans la suite logique de la disparition du superdrive, mais pas encore immédiat. D'abord la disparition du lecteur DVD, ensuite le redesign.

- augmentation de réso possible: option 1900x1200 sur le 15" et 1440x900 sur le 13". Pas de 2880x1880 pour cette année je pense. Les dalles sont encore trop rares.
Apple devrait se calquer sur la concurrence et rattraper son retard.
Les HiRes d'aujourd'hui seraient les résolutions standard de 2012.

Quid ensuite du 17" ? même résolution qu'actuellement ou 2560x1600 ?
Disparition du 17" ? Pas à exclure si le 15" passe en 1900x1200 en option.

- disparition du superdrive, ça c'est fort probable, d'où une batterie plus large ou un combo SSD + HDD.
De plus, le lecteur existe en externe.

- 4 Go en standard, ça ne devrait pas changer (apple a toujours été radin en ram...)

bref un modèle innovant mais pas révolutionnaire.
La nouveauté viendra aussi, ne l'oublions pas, du nouveau OSX 10.8 avec son centre de notifications à la iOS et de l'iCloud amélioré.

C'est déjà pas mal vous ne croyez pas ? :love:


----------



## kolargol31 (4 Mai 2012)

si on a un icloud amélioré etc etc, on va se rapprocher sur un Ios à la Ipad/Iphone etc etc

je suis pas super chaud honnêtement


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Mai 2012)

J'ai le doigt sur la commande d'un MacBook Pro 15" 2,4 GHz HR... :rateau: 


Ce qui me conforte dans l'idée de prendre des CPU/GPU éprouvés, c'est que les fondeurs maîtrisent leur production. Un ami et collègue que je viens de voir a le même MacBook Pro 15 2010 que moi sauf que le sien est un des premiers et le mien un des derniers et le mien est bien moins chaud en faisant la même chose. 

Maintenant, les Sandy Bridge sont rôdés, ce qui n'est pas trop le cas des Ivy Bridge. Aucun test n'a relevé des températures plus faibles. Finalement, il n'y a que l'USB 3.0 qui est une réelle perte.


----------



## SDION (4 Mai 2012)

J'ai aussi mon doigt qui se rapproche sur le bouton commande....

Je suis d'accord avec ton analyse, Pascal_TTH. Et pour USB 3.0, et ben tant pis, j'ai 3To de DD en WF800, une TC (2 To), et je verrais le disque interne passé de 120Go à 750Go. Ce qui me fait dire que je suis paré pour le stockage. Et au pire, les périphériques USB3.0 tourneront sur du USB2.0


----------



## NickJrIII (4 Mai 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> si on a un icloud amélioré etc etc, on va se rapprocher sur un Ios à la Ipad/Iphone etc etc
> 
> je suis pas super chaud honnêtement


 

On y va de toute façon, la finalité est de conserver les spécificités de chaque OSX adaptés à chaque machine mais de converger vers des fonctionnalités propres (Mail, notifications, ergonomie, etc.).

Ce sera un atout, c'est certain. Même si aujourd'hui cela ne paraît pas évident.

Les interfaces vont évoluer, vers du tactile, du vocal ou quelque chose de plus intuitif et moins organisé comme on en a l'habitude.

L'interface Métro fait de même...mais pas vraiment de manière judicieuse je pense...

L'avenir, c'est le iOSX !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h30 ----------




Pascal_TTH a dit:


> J'ai le doigt sur la commande d'un MacBook Pro 15" 2,4 GHz HR... :rateau:
> Maintenant, les Sandy Bridge sont rôdés, ce qui n'est pas trop le cas des Ivy Bridge. Aucun test n'a relevé des températures plus faibles. Finalement, il n'y a que l'USB 3.0 qui est une réelle perte.


 

L'USB 3.0 ? Une perte ?

Même pas sur !
En admettant que l'USB 2.0 soit assez rapide pour la majorité des usages (ex: transfert de cartes mémoire), l'USB 3.0 n'aurait d'utilité que si les puces mémoires des cartes étaient largement plus véloces. Ce n'est pas encore le cas et l'USB 2.0 ne sature pas.

Avec des disques SSD externes, l'USB 3.0 a part contre une utilité évidente...même tout bon utilisateur d'un Mac qui se respecte optera pour des disques externes TB, non ? 

Sinon y'a vraiment une telle différence entre un early 2010 et late 2010 ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Mai 2012)

Sur le temps de midi, j'ai fait tous les magasins de ma ville (qui est quand même une des plus grandes de Belgique) et aucun n'a en stock un pauvre 15" en haute résolution. Il y a quand même un Saturn, une FNAC, un revendeur Apple Premium, deux MediaMarkt, plusieurs Krefel et un VanDenborre (Darty)... Bref, je vis dans le tiers monde informatique ! 

Alors soit je joue la prudence et je prends un modèle 2011 en 1680x1050, soit j'attends les Ivy Bridge. Mais si les Ivy Bridge chauffent encore plus (ou que quelque chose ne me plait pas), je n'aurai aucune possibilité de me replier sur un 2011 HR. Les boutiques en ligne qui vendent Apple n'ont jamais des HR et il n'y a pas refurb en Belgique... Passer par un ami en France, c'est à peu de choses près perdre de délais de rétractation avec le temps de l'envoyer.

Si les nouveaux sortent tant que j'ai le 2011 dans les délais de rétractation, ce serait super. Je pourrais en commander un directement et avoir les deux en même temps et retourner celui que je ne veux pas, voire même les deux et rester sur mon 2010 ! 

Puis de toutes façon si je veux essayer un modèle 2012, j'aurai bien le temps de le faire après mes vacances... 

Allez, zou...


Edit : L'USB 2.0, c'est 30 Mo/s donc même les transférerts avec un HDD externes sont plombés vu qu'ils débitent au moins 80 Mo/s en moyenne. Et j'utilise de plus en plus de SSD (déjà tous mes ordinateurs ont au mois un SSD) et maintenant, j'ai les plus vieux SSD en boîtiers externes.


----------



## Nagno (4 Mai 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Sur le temps de midi, j'ai fait tous les magasins de ma ville (qui est quand même une des plus grandes de Belgique) et aucun n'a en stock un pauvre 15" en haute résolution. Il y a quand même un Saturn, une FNAC, un revendeur Apple Premium, deux MediaMarkt, plusieurs Krefel et un VanDenborre (Darty)... Bref, je vis dans le tiers monde informatique !
> 
> Alors soit je joue la prudence et je prends un modèle 2011 en 1680x1050, soit j'attends les Ivy Bridge. Mais si les Ivy Bridge chauffent encore plus (ou que quelque chose ne me plait pas), je n'aurai aucune possibilité de me replier sur un 2011 HR. Les boutiques en ligne qui vendent Apple n'ont jamais des HR et il n'y a pas refurb en Belgique... Passer par un ami en France, c'est à peu de choses près perdre de délais de rétractation avec le temps de l'envoyer.
> 
> ...



Alors t'as craqué?

J'ai le MBP 15" late 2011 pas en standard pas le HR...

C'est déjà pas mal


----------



## NickJrIII (4 Mai 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Edit : L'USB 2.0, c'est 30 Mo/s donc même les transférerts avec un HDD externes sont plombés vu qu'ils débitent au moins 80 Mo/s en moyenne. Et j'utilise de plus en plus de SSD (déjà tous mes ordinateurs ont au mois un SSD) et maintenant, j'ai les plus vieux SSD en boîtiers externes.


 
Je croyais que l'USB 2.0 c'était 60 Mo/sec, soit 480 Mbits/sec.
Car à 60 Mo/sec, pas mal de disques durs tournent déjà bien.

Je me trompe peut-être.:rose:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Mai 2012)

J'ai pas encore cliqué...  C'est pas à une heure près. 

L'USB, c'est comme beaucoup de normel, la vitesse est donnée pour les deux sens. Mais dans un seul sens, il n'y a que la moitié de la bande passante.


----------



## SteamEdge (4 Mai 2012)

Le thunderbolt c'est pas dans un seul sens que c'est donné justement ?


----------



## kolargol31 (4 Mai 2012)

vas y laisse toi aller clique clique clique pascal 

que prends tu? 
un 15" en 6770M?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Mai 2012)

SteamEdge a dit:


> Le thunderbolt c'est pas dans un seul sens que c'est donné justement ?


 
Bonne question... En tout cas, les 30 Mo/s quand on transfère par l'USB 2.0 sont avérés même d'un SSD vers un autre SSD via adaptateur. 



kolargol31 a dit:


> vas y laisse toi aller clique clique clique pascal
> 
> que prends tu?
> un 15" en 6770M?


 
MacBook Pro 15 2,4 GHz 6770M 1680x1050.  Je viens de vendre mon 2010.


----------



## Etienne000 (4 Mai 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Bonne question... En tout cas, les 30 Mo/s quand on transfère par l'USB 2.0 sont avérés même d'un SSD vers un autre SSD via adaptateur.
> 
> 
> 
> MacBook Pro 15 2,4 GHz 6770M 1680x1050.  Je viens de vendre mon 2010.



Prends une dalle mate, pendant qu'on y est


----------



## SteamEdge (4 Mai 2012)

Le thunderbolt est un cable E/S donc sur l'entrée il peut recevoir 10Gbit/s et sur la sortie il peut recevoir en même temps 10Gbit/s, là où l'USB 3 fait 5Gbits pour l'ensemble.
C'est à dire que lorsqu'on importe et export deux fichiers lourds, on reste sur 10Gbit/s sur le thunderbolt là où l'USB 3 tombe à 2,5Gbit/s. 
(Bien sur toutes les valeurs sont théoriques)

http://www.01net.com/editorial/5287...s-rapide-des-connexions-filaires-est-arrivee/


----------



## Jerome017 (4 Mai 2012)

Perso, j'attends les nouveaux modèles pour 2 raisons (je rêve peut-être, mais je croise les doigts).

- Le retour de l'écran antireflet (pitié, faites brûler les écrans/miroirs actuels)
- Une résolution plus grande, du 1680x1050 en standard serait déjà génial. 

L'USB 3, oui et non, cela fait déjà quelques temps qu'il est sortit, je vis toujours et je ne me sens pas lésé avec l'USB 2 de mon Mac, du moins dans la vie de tous les jours actuellement.

L'adoption du SSD serait pour moi judicieux; cela me "chagrine" de voir qu'Apple sort des machines puissantes et se borne à mettre des 5400t/min C'est un gros doigt d'honneur pour les professionnels

Pour ce qui est du design, je m'en brosse Je le trouve toujours aussi "sexy". Malgré que le métal me fou des frayeurs à chaque fois que je le déplace.

Pour ma part, j'attends ces modèles-là car ma machine devra être remplacée sous peu et je préfère attendre un petit mois avant de lancer la procédure, ce serait un peu dommage si les écrans change de résolution et si les dalles antireflet soit de nouveau d'origine (ou du moins, laisser l'utilisateur décider sur le choix brillant ou antireflet sans devoir vendre un rein)


----------



## angelusflm (5 Mai 2012)

Moi j'attends de voir surtout la partie graphique des nouveaux macbook pro, serte les AMD 6770M à 1giga doivent bien fonctionner mais bon une petite 7770M ça doit être encore mieux


----------



## Coolsinus (5 Mai 2012)

Si ils mettaient des 2Go ca serait commen on dit ouf !


----------



## salisalu (5 Mai 2012)

Moi j'attends, mais je sais pas pourquoi.
J'ai besoin d'un ordi maintenant, l'ancien est vendu...
Mais avec Apple on a rien de vraiment en plus à chaque foi. Et c'est normal c'est cela qui permet à ceux qui ont l'ancienne génération de ne pas trop se sentir frustré.
-Si il y a un nouveau design on aura un écran brillant mais sans vitre comme le mba et là on va se dire qu'on aurait bien payé pour l'anti reflet mais l'option n'existera plus...
-Je ne tiens pas particulièrement au superdrive, mais au fond de moi, si c'est pour gagner 2 milimètres je préfèrerais le garder...
-Si on a un hybride barettes ssd + hdd c'est cool, mais c'est aussi plus de pièces moins de simplicité, moins Apple...
-Le mbp 13" va t-il survivre car sans superdrive son existence va être plus dur à justifier...
-J'attendais car les procs actuels chauffent, bah ça à l'air d'être raté... (même si je vais le tenir rarement sur mes genoux pour des gros travaux)
-En même temps j'ai un DD usb3, c'est la seule raison qui me fait attendre...


----------



## kolargol31 (5 Mai 2012)

angelusflm a dit:


> Moi j'attends de voir surtout la partie graphique des nouveaux macbook pro, serte les AMD 6770M à 1giga doivent bien fonctionner mais bon une petite 7770M ça doit être encore mieux



la difference est pas flagrante


----------



## F118I4 (5 Mai 2012)

Pour le modèle 13" il ne perdra pas de son attrait tout dépendra aussi de la gamme Air mais rappelez vous d' une époque pas si lointaine ou on avait trois 13" ce n' était pas clair.
Pour l' instant on a peu de certitudes mise à part Ivy Bridge, Juin au plus tôt, intel HD Graphics 4000 de base.
Pour le reste ça va faire mal certains vont hurler et d' autres vont se réjouir l' attente sera longue mais il y a des choix important qui ça se trouve sont encore en discussion: dalle (format et définition), design, superdrive.
En tout cas si le superdrive est retiré de la gamme pro en juin ça va être énorme.


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (5 Mai 2012)

Une question me taraude... Est ce qu'avec la sortie de ML qui se rapproche, les claviers des macbook pro ne risquent ils pas de changer encore comme ils l'ont fait avec Lion ? vu que l'on se rapproche de IOS ?

Et sinon pensez vous que les Ivy chaufferaient moins  en bi coeur plutôt qu en quad en I7 ? 
Car j ai cru comprendre qu'Apple  allait aussi sortir des bi coeur (I7 ?) pour la gamme macbook pro 15  inch... Non ?

Arf ! vous me faites hésiter là je ne sais que faire.... late 2011 ou early 2012... ? Telle est la question... ?


----------



## NickJrIII (5 Mai 2012)

salisalu a dit:


> -Je ne tiens pas particulièrement au superdrive, mais au fond de moi, si c'est pour gagner 2 milimètres je préfèrerais le garder...
> -Si on a un hybride barettes ssd + hdd c'est cool, mais c'est aussi plus de pièces moins de simplicité, moins Apple...
> -Le mbp 13" va t-il survivre car sans superdrive son existence va être plus dur à justifier...
> -J'attendais car les procs actuels chauffent, bah ça à l'air d'être raté... (même si je vais le tenir rarement sur mes genoux pour des gros travaux)
> -En même temps j'ai un DD usb3, c'est la seule raison qui me fait attendre...



La disparition du superdrive permettra surtout de gagner de la place pour la batterie ou l'adjonction d'un SSD + HDD. Je pense plutôt pour une batterie plus longue donc une meilleure autonomie ou une autonomie similaire mais avec un écran plus haute définition (plus consommateur en énergie).

Pour le MBP 13" sans superdrive, tu veux dire que son existence est remise en cause par la coexistence du MBA 13" ?

C'est vrai que les machines seraient encore davantage similaires. Sauf si Apple ne met pas d'IB dans les MBA et fait du MBP 13" un MB puissant, ce que n'est pas le MBA.

Je crois que la dualité MBA / MBP est pleinement justifiée par soit le besoin de portabilité, soit le besoin de puissance.
Le design ensuite importerait peu.

On peut imaginer la disparition du MBP 13", remplacé par un super MBA 13"...comme le MB blanc a disparu au profit du MBP 13".

Et garder les 15" et 17" pour la gamme Pro.

Just my 2 cts !


----------



## salisalu (5 Mai 2012)

NickJrIII a dit:


> La disparition du superdrive permettra surtout de gagner de la place pour la batterie ou l'adjonction d'un SSD + HDD. Je pense plutôt pour une batterie plus longue donc une meilleure autonomie ou une autonomie similaire mais avec un écran plus haute définition (plus consommateur en énergie).
> 
> Pour le MBP 13" sans superdrive, tu veux dire que son existence est remise en cause par la coexistence du MBA 13" ?
> 
> ...



Ce que je disais c'était une intuition comme ça...
C'est pas cohérent mais je crois qu'avec Apple faut pas chercher le cohérence. On dirait qu'Apple essaie de faire de bon produit assez homogène avec toujours le souci de dégager une marge de ouf (l'expérience utilisateur reste quand même une de leur préocupation).
S'il y avait une cohérence on serait pas obligé de débourser autant pour avoir un écran 15 ou 17 sur un laptop.

mode humour: on

Allez en étant extrême on peut imaginer qu' Apple articule sa gamme ainsi:
-Tous le ordi portable s'appelle Macbook.
- MB (exMBa) 11" et 13" recevront les IB low voltage, design identique, et peut être l'usb3...
- Disparition du MBP 13" actuelle...
- Macbook 15", design exMBa en plus épais, proc normale, avec et sans cg, plus de superdrive, barette ssd 32 go pour le systeme, place pour disque dur sup (5400 de base...), plus grosse batterie, écran brillant sans vitre et résolution plus élevée (un peu)...
- Macbook 17" reste le même que le mbp 17" actuelle avec upgrade proc et cg... Apple le fera disparaître en secret un week end de novembre sans que personne sans apperçoivent...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (5 Mai 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> la difference est pas flagrante


 
Quand même 15 à 20% de plus d'après ce que j'avais estimé. Enfin, ce ne sera pas un bond comme de la GeForce 330m GT à la Radeon HD 6750 (2.5x).



F118I4 a dit:


> Pour le modèle 13" il ne perdra pas de son attrait tout dépendra aussi de la gamme Air mais rappelez vous d' une époque pas si lointaine ou on avait trois 13" ce n' était pas clair.
> Pour l' instant on a peu de certitudes mise à part Ivy Bridge, Juin au plus tôt, intel HD Graphics 4000 de base.
> Pour le reste ça va faire mal certains vont hurler et d' autres vont se réjouir l' attente sera longue mais il y a des choix important qui ça se trouve sont encore en discussion: dalle (format et définition), design, superdrive.
> En tout cas si le superdrive est retiré de la gamme pro en juin ça va être énorme.


 
Le MacBook Pro 13" ne peut être que gagnant dans l'opération vu qu'à part le prix, il n'a quand même pas grand chose pour lui. 



OsX PinGouiN a dit:


> Une question me taraude... Est ce qu'avec la sortie de ML qui se rapproche, les claviers des macbook pro ne risquent ils pas de changer encore comme ils l'ont fait avec Lion ? vu que l'on se rapproche de IOS ?
> 
> Et sinon pensez vous que les Ivy chaufferaient moins en bi coeur plutôt qu en quad en I7 ?
> Car j ai cru comprendre qu'Apple allait aussi sortir des bi coeur (I7 ?) pour la gamme macbook pro 15 inch... Non ?
> ...


 
ML n'est qu'une mise à jour de L. De Leopard à Snow Leopard, le clavier n'a pas changé (il me semble). Puis ce ne sont jamais que quelques pelées touches dont les symboles changent.

Non il n'est pas question de 15" en Core i7 dual core. Du moins rien de sérieusement appuyés par des arguments. 



salisalu a dit:


> Moi j'attends, mais je sais pas pourquoi.
> J'ai besoin d'un ordi maintenant, l'ancien est vendu...
> Mais avec Apple on a rien de vraiment en plus à chaque foi. Et c'est normal c'est cela qui permet à ceux qui ont l'ancienne génération de ne pas trop se sentir frustré.
> -Si il y a un nouveau design on aura un écran brillant mais sans vitre comme le mba et là on va se dire qu'on aurait bien payé pour l'anti reflet mais l'option n'existera plus...
> ...


 
Mois simple, moins Apple. Lol, essaye de récupérer Lion si tu n'as qu'un seul Mac et que tu veux remplacer le HDD d'origine par un SSD...  Il n'y a surtout rien de compliqué à mettre un SSD mSATA et un disque dur. Par contre, je suis bien d'accord que pour perdre quelques mm, c'est ridicule de virer le superdrive. Idem pour le MacBook "pro" 13" qui n'a plus aucune raison d'être s'il n'y a plus de superdrive et qu'il est plus fin.



Finalement, je n'ai toujours pas commandé même si j'étais prêt à le faire... :rateau: Ca me fait quand même chier de payer au prix plein une machine qui va être remplacée et ne plus être en période de rétracatation quand le nouveau arrivera. Si je ne partais pas en vacances la troisième semaine de mai, ça me poserait moins de problème aussi. 

J'ai quand même du mal à comprendre deux choses (surtout la première) : 
- plus fin : ça conduit à plus d'inconvénients que d'avantages. Plus fin, c'est plus de chauffe (vu qu'on a moins de hauteur pour les ailettes du radiateur) et plus de bruit (et question bruit, les topics ne manquent pas surtout pour les 13"), généralement plus qu'un seul solt mémoire (donc 2 ou 4 Go soudés à la carte mère), limitation de la hauteur des disques durs. 
- virer le superdrive : dans un 15", il y a largement assez de place (cfr l'Acer que j'ai cité). Dans le 13", il y aura un modèle de trop. Parce qu'un MacBook "pro" 13" sans superdrive, ça existe, ça s'appelle un MacBook Air... 

Enfin, il est quand même malheureux de constater qu'Apple est loin d'innover depuis un bout de temps en matière de portables. Et quand elle innove, c'est vraiment pas dans le bon sens (genre coller que des Quad dans les 15"). L'USB 3.0 et la combinaison SSD mSATA + HDD, ce sont des choses qu'on trouve dans les portables de 2011.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h50 ----------




NickJrIII a dit:


> La disparition du superdrive permettra surtout de gagner de la place pour la batterie ou l'adjonction d'un SSD + HDD. Je pense plutôt pour une batterie plus longue donc une meilleure autonomie ou une autonomie similaire mais avec un écran plus haute définition (plus consommateur en énergie).
> 
> Pour le MBP 13" sans superdrive, tu veux dire que son existence est remise en cause par la coexistence du MBA 13" ?
> 
> ...


 
Faut quand même pas éviter le n'importe quoi sur la puissance. Le MacBook Air n'est pas nettement moins puissant que le MacBook "pro" 13". Il suffit de regarder ce donne un test comme GeekBench...  Il y a moins de différence de puissance entre les MacBook Air et les MacBook "pro" 13" qu'entre ces derniers et les MacBook Pro 15". Dans le premier cas, les écarts dont de maximum 20%, dans le second, le rapport est presque du simple au double. 

Il y aura de toutes manières des Ivy Bridge partout, Intel ne va pas continuer à faire des Sandy Bridge cette année.


----------



## salisalu (5 Mai 2012)

...moins simple, moins Apple...
enfin Apple d'avant ou peut-être l'image que je me fesait d'Apple... ( je suis pas sur Lion...)

Je crois que l'éventuelle grosse déception sera si Apple ose souder la ram du prochain MBP 15"...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (5 Mai 2012)

Mettre un SSD mSATA et un HDD, c'est de la simplicité ou de la complexité (peu importe) qui n'affecte pas l'utilisateur final. Et tout cas, croire que c'est simple avec Apple est faux (à moins de faire tout comme l'impose Apple et encore)...

C'est pourtant presque inévitable sur les portables plus fins, une partie de la mémoire est soudée. 

Il suffit de comparer :
http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Sony-Vaio-VPC-SB4X9EB-Notebook.72680.0.html
http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review...-GHz-dual-core-glare-type-screen.51409.0.html

Un Vaio 13" avec graveur DVD, Core i5, Radeon HD 6470 (la même que sur le 15'' early d'entrée de gamme), 1,7 Kg, taille similaire, 2 mm de moins. Il n'y a plus qu'un slot de mémoire et il fait un bruit de malade (plus que le MacBook 13"). Et le système de refroidissement ne suit plus vu que le CPU Throttle (comme sur les MacBook Pro 15").


----------



## salisalu (5 Mai 2012)

En ce qui me concerne je ne suis pas contre le fait de souder le ram, mais je suis contre le prix de la ram chez Apple...

Pour la date de sortie: Si Apple change le design je pense que cela mérite quand même une petite conf' nan ?
Et je ne me souviens plus très bien mais quand Apple fait un evênement pour présenter un ordi, la presse est prévenu 3-4 jours plus tôt ? donc pour mardi ou mercredi prochain...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (5 Mai 2012)

Apple ne fait plus d'évènements pour les ordinateurs. Enfin, plus vraiment. Je ne sais même pas s'ils ont fait un truc pour Thunderbolt. Et personnellement, il n'y a que les MacBook Pro 15" et MacBook Air qui m'intéressent chez Apple, donc je ne suis pas trop le reste de leur actuallité (iMac, Mac Min, Mac Pro, iBidule, c'est pas mon truc). 

Si Apple soude 2 ou 4 Go, c'est chiant à 2 titres ; on ne peut avoir que 6, 8, 10 voire 12 Go au lieu de 8, 12 ou 16 Go et en cas de panne, une carte mère coûte encore plus cher. Un pas de plus vers le jetable. Sans compter qu'on perd en débit si on a pas la même quantité de RAM par canal. La perte n'est pas énorme mais en plus de ne pas pouvoir atteindre d'aussi grosses capacités, ça cumule les inconvénients.


----------



## kolargol31 (5 Mai 2012)

je pense pas qu'il soude.... ce serait trop chiant et trop de pbs par la suite en maintenance

pour le reste, en lisant le topic: personne n'a parlé d'un nouveau nom?
si il y a modif de la gamme (shape, lecteur , etc etc...) ils risquent de prendre un tournant et donc renommé la gamme! 

puis aussi, tous les autres constructeurs copient tant bien que mal, les MBA et MBP (chassis alu etc etc) donc renommé cela mettrait plus de distance entre eux! 

je dis ça je dis rien


----------



## Pascal_TTH (5 Mai 2012)

Le châssis du MacBook Air a quand même changé fortement en 2010 et le nom MacBook Air est resté. Puis il faut dire que le nom MacBook est quand même bien adapté.


----------



## kolargol31 (5 Mai 2012)

oui c'est vrai mais cela fait bcp d'années que le nom est resté comme le shape d'ailleurs, enfin on ne sait jamais 

pour ma part passer d'un nouveau shape sans changer de nom (ex: powerbook>>> macbook) ce serait bizarre


----------



## getanorth (5 Mai 2012)

Bon je fais partie des impatients pour la version 2012... Je suis resté à mon 15" 2010 qui a été exemplaire, mais la nouvelle génération s'impose cet été.

La logique voudrait que tout soit présenté à la WWDC c'est ça? Une belle conférence en perspective avec Mountain Lion. En espérant ne pas craquer avant pour un late 2011!


----------



## angelusflm (6 Mai 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Bonne question... En tout cas, les 30 Mo/s quand on transfère par l'USB 2.0 sont avérés même d'un SSD vers un autre SSD via adaptateur.
> 
> 
> 
> MacBook Pro 15 2,4 GHz 6770M 1680x1050.  Je viens de vendre mon 2010.



Tu la vendu combien ton Mac?? J'ai la même config que toi


----------



## Pascal_TTH (7 Mai 2012)

J'ai eu un désistement donc pas vendu mais je l'ai mis à 1000 .


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (7 Mai 2012)

Franchement c'est tendu de ne pas craquer pour le late 2011... Car on sait tous qu'avec Apple la première cuvée est en générale la cuvée des problèmes... De plus les IB sa chauffe sec. Mais comme disait Pascal, bas c'est chiant de débourser une somme pour un appareil qui va être replacé dans peu de temps sachant qu'au même prix il sera plus performant mais peut être plus fragile. (il ya aussi la carte graphique qui rentre en ligne de mire... 
Quoique je voudrais savoir ? que pensez vous de la AMD Radeon HD 6770M ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (7 Mai 2012)

C'est exactement le résumé de la situation. Par contre, la première cuvée et les problèmes, comme je l'ai déjà dit, c'est à chaque nouvelle génération une nouvelle carte mère sauf quand on a un simple speed bumb comme pour les fin 2011. Et si on prend les MAcBook Pro 15" 2010 qui sont les premiers Core i en remplacement des Core 2 Duo, c'est une excellente cuvée. 


La Radeon HD 6770M est un bon GPU mobile puissant pour un 15" mais
1/ Ce n'est qu'une Radeon HD 6750 (600 MHz) à plus haute fréquence (675 MHz dans le MacBook Pro).
2/ C'est encore l'ancienne architecture Vect5 d'AMD alors que les nouveaux GPU sont en GCN.

Des MacBook Pro 15" 2010 aux modèles 2011, la puissance CPU a doublé et celle du GPU a été multipliée par 2,5. Pour les 2012, on aura maximum des gains de 20% (en partie parce que les fréquences des IVB sont plus élevées côté CPU et grâce à la nouvelle architecture AMD pour le GPU).


 Apple ment :


> Nouveaux processeurs Intel Core i5 et i7.
> 
> Jusqu'à deux fois plus rapides.
> 
> Les MacBook Pro 15 et 17 pouces sont équipés en standard des *nouveaux processeurs quadric&#339;urs *Intel Core i7. Les modèles 13 pouces, quant à eux, intègrent le nouveau processeur bic&#339;ur Intel Core i5 ou le processeur bic&#339;ur le plus puissant du marché : l'Intel Core i7. Tous les modèles exploitent les derniers jeux de puces Intel. Ces avancées technologiques ont un impact direct sur les performances des nouveaux MacBook Pro. Résultat : ils sont deux fois plus rapides que leurs prédécesseurs1 et exécutent sans difficulté des tâches aussi exigeantes que le montage vidéo HD, la compilation audio ou le rendu d'un fichier image multicouche. Enfin, comme Mac OS X Snow Leopard est conçu pour exploiter chaque c&#339;ur de processeur, il tire toute la quintessence de cette formidable puissance de traitement.



Ben, non justement ma brave dame ! Ils sont toujours avec les vieux Sandy Bridge de l'an dernier. :rateau: Mardi, aurons-nous droit à voir HP commercialiser ses pourritures de Pavilion DVxxx en Ivy Bridge avant qu'Apple ne sorte les nouveaux MacBook Pro 15" ?


----------



## kolargol31 (7 Mai 2012)

20% de gain c'est pas negligeable
mais si il n'y a pas de chgt de resolution pour ma part je reste sur mon late 2011

quid de la ddr: vont ils la faire passer a 1600MHz supporté par le IB ou la laisser à 1333MHz?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (7 Mai 2012)

Déjà sur les Sandy Bridge Quad, on peut mettre de la DDR3 1600 :
Memory Types	DDR3-1066/1333/1600

http://ark.intel.com/products/53474/Intel-Core-i7-2760QM-Processor-(6M-Cache-up-to-3_50-GHz)
Contrairement à ce qui est écrit sur macbiduille (ça ne fonctionne pas), sur MacRumors, il y a des captures avec de la DDR3 1600. 

Ce qui est bien dans les IVB mobile, c'est la prise en charge de la DDR3L (1,35v au lieu de 1,5v).


----------



## kolargol31 (7 Mai 2012)

dsl pascal mais je suis en 8Go 1600MHz sous mon MBP et j'ai eu un gain entre la paire de 1333MHz et celle là 

donc je confirme il reconnait bien la 1600 (cf plusieurs fofos ricains) :love:

bref je vais passer a du 16Go 









[/IMG]


----------



## Pascal_TTH (7 Mai 2012)

Mais on est d'accord. :rateau: Les Sandy Bridge gèrent la DDR3 1600.


----------



## kolargol31 (7 Mai 2012)

oui oui mais je sais pas si ils vont utiliser cette spécificité
ça fait un gros chgt

mais ce serait un atout indeniable

je me demande tjrs pquoi ils ont pas utiliser la 1600 pour le SB?
peut etre des pb de gestion


----------



## Pascal_TTH (7 Mai 2012)

Non, économies ! Maintenant, de la DDR3 1600 ne coûte pas vraiment plus cher que la 1333 mais début 2011, il y avait un gros écart. Et comme Apple est pingre...

Sinon, qu'as-tu monté comme mémoire (marque/modèle) ?


----------



## kolargol31 (7 Mai 2012)

CRUCIAL

Part number: CT2KIT51264BC160B

d'ailleurs je vends ce pack


----------



## Nagno (7 Mai 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> CRUCIAL
> 
> Part number: CT2KIT51264BC160B
> 
> d'ailleurs je vends ce pack




Combien tu le vends pour info?


----------



## zeyon (7 Mai 2012)

moi aussi ça m'intéresse de savoir combien tu les vends


----------



## Echox (7 Mai 2012)

Pour revenir au sujet :

Donc selon ce que j'entend c'est soit demain (ji crois pas trop) soit pour la WWDC le 11 juin ?? 
Un moment que je suis le topic j'aimerai bien qu'il le sorte surtout que avec mes avantages campus pour moi ça vaut pas le coup le refurb ^^


----------



## DJ-Snowly (7 Mai 2012)

Pascal, c'est pas toi qui disait qu'il a moins d'engouement pour le MBP 2012 par rapport au nombre de page que 2011 ? (lorsqu'on était à la page 8 ou 9) Bah maintenant on est à 25 tout de même.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (7 Mai 2012)

DJ-Snowly a dit:


> Pascal, c'est pas toi qui disait qu'il a moins d'engouement pour le MBP 2012 par rapport au nombre de page que 2011 ? (lorsqu'on était à la page 8 ou 9) Bah maintenant on est à 25 tout de même.



je regarde avec attention ces pages, parcque que je vais devoir renouveller mon laptop, et qu'à ce moment j'héiste entre un nouveau MBP 13' et un nouveau MBA, un changement professionnel fait que je suis moins amené à me déplacer.

D'autre part le dernier MB 13' qui date de fin 2006 tourne toujours comme une horloge (je lui ai gréffé un SSD de 120 GP) ... et ce même sur Lion, alors que mon MBA qui est trois ans plus jeune commence à montrer des signes de faiblesse.

Enfin les enfants sont plus grands et commencent à vouloir jouer avec des jeux vidéos... et ma photothèque et ma bibliothèque musicale prennent une palce de plus en plus importante...

un MBP 13 ou 15 seraient des successeurs potentiels de mon MBA en vue de ses usages.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (7 Mai 2012)

Yep, sauf que l'autre fois, j'avais prévu la bonne date (enfin presque)... Et que dès la 12ème page, on parlait des commandes. Cette fois, Intel a présenté des processeurs fantômes... 

Enfin, déjà en 2011, on parlait de nouveau design, de Widi, de SSD, de la fin du superdrive, d'USB 3, de plus hautes résolutions, toussa et qu'on a juste un énorme processeur et un gros GPU... et un useless thunderbolt !


----------



## Emmanuel94 (7 Mai 2012)

Ce qui est surprenant c'est le défaut de communication de la part d'Apple, j'avoue que j'ai toujours du mal à m'y habituer, mais c'est comme cela depuis longtemps et je ne vois pas de raisons pour que cela soit amené à changer.

Pour ma part ce n'est pas tant le gain de performance que je cherche mais plus la durabilité, c'est toujours très agaçants moins de trois ans après son achat de ne plus pouvoir faire évoluer ses logiciels...


----------



## DJ-Snowly (7 Mai 2012)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Ce qui est surprenant c'est le défaut de communication de la part d'Apple, j'avoue que j'ai toujours du mal à m'y habituer, mais c'est comme cela depuis longtemps et je ne vois pas de raisons pour que cela soit amené à changer.
> 
> Pour ma part ce n'est pas tant le gain de performance que je cherche mais plus la durabilité, c'est toujours très agaçants moins de trois ans après son achat de ne plus pouvoir faire évoluer ses logiciels...





C'est un défaut ou une qualité. Le mystère que Apple laisse planer sur ses produits font décuple l'effet d'attente chez la majorité des gens et du coups ils craquent plus facilement lors de la MAJ des configurations. Techniquement marketing de chez Apple qui dur depuis de longue année et qui, je pense, je devrait pas changer de si tôt.


----------



## Swoop250 (7 Mai 2012)

Je ne sais pas si c'est surprenant mais en tout cas pour ma part je suis à fond..... :rateau:

Late 2011 / 2012 voila la seule vraie question après être ou ne pas être   (surtout quand on voit le refurb tout plein de zolie MBP...)

Ok....; vous embêtez pas je suis déjà sorti...   :modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo::modo:



Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Ce qui est surprenant c'est le défaut de communication de la part d'Apple, j'avoue que j'ai toujours du mal à m'y habituer, mais c'est comme cela depuis longtemps et je ne vois pas de raisons pour que cela soit amené à changer.
> 
> Pour ma part ce n'est pas tant le gain de performance que je cherche mais plus la durabilité, c'est toujours très agaçants moins de trois ans après son achat de ne plus pouvoir faire évoluer ses logiciels...


----------



## kiri_le_clown (7 Mai 2012)

Le fameux jour de sortie de la cuvée 2012 dont personne ne connait la date (enfin si le 15mai, faut bien qu'Apple sorte de nouveaux Macs pour Diablo ), j'imagine qu'ils ne seront pas disponible dans les Apple Store (magasin) immediatement ?!

Je me demandais donc si ces MBP 2012 s&#8217;avéraient décevants, peut on acheter facilement les late 2011 avec l'écran haute résolution dans ces Apple Store ? (Et donc bénéficier de l'AOC)

Ou faut-il serrer les fesses jusqu'au bout et éventuellement être prêt à se battre sur le refurb ?


----------



## F118I4 (7 Mai 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Yep, sauf que l'autre fois, j'avais prévu la bonne date (enfin presque)... Et que dès la 12ème page, on parlait des commandes. Cette fois, Intel a présenté des processeurs fantômes...
> 
> Enfin, déjà en 2011, on parlait de nouveau design, de Widi, de SSD, de la fin du superdrive, d'USB 3, de plus hautes résolutions, toussa et qu'on a juste un énorme processeur et un gros GPU... et un useless thunderbolt !


Oui bah justement si il n' a rien eu d' extérieur en 2011 il y a de forte chance que ça tombe en 2012 surtout sachant que le design n' a pas bougé depuis le 20 octobre 2009 ça sent une MAJ design à plein nez surtout que la gamme Pro vit peut être sa dernière MAJ design avant de céder sa place au MBA. Logiquement il sera un peu plus fin et un peu plus léger pour le reste on verra bien.


----------



## Swoop250 (7 Mai 2012)

kiri_le_clown a dit:


> Je me demandais donc si ces MBP 2012 savéraient décevants, peut on acheter facilement les late 2011 avec l'écran haute résolution dans ces Apple Store ? (Et donc bénéficier de l'AOC)
> 
> Ou faut-il serrer les fesses jusqu'au bout et éventuellement être prêt à se battre sur le refurb ?



Je me pose exactement la même question.... supposons (je dis bien supposons...) qu'à sa sortie, il s'avère le 2012 n'apporte qu'IV (en mode grille pain) et USB 3...   

Sera t il encore possible de commander un late 2011 sur l'App store (à priori non...) ?  ou alors a t on une chance de continuer a trouver notre bonheur sur le refurb....

Si les habitués des sorties ratées on un avis la dessus, je suis preneur


----------



## bast1981 (7 Mai 2012)

a quoi sert le widi quand on as airplay ?? ( ok question bete )


----------



## Tuncurry (7 Mai 2012)

bast1981 a dit:


> a quoi sert le widi quand on as airplay ?? ( ok question bete )



La question n'est pas inutile. Evidemment si chez soi, on a une ATv, le widi est inutile. Mais c'est un peu la même chose, par ex, que les adaptateurs VGA---> à être compatible avec un maximum de systèmes sans fil, notamment sur PC. Qui peut le plus, peut le moins, hein...


----------



## zirko (7 Mai 2012)

Je résiste toujours, j'attends ces nouveaux macbook pro pour renouveller le mien qui est un peu juste pour mon utilisation. J'espère juste que ça arrivera avant cet été.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (7 Mai 2012)

Mon MacBook Pro est vendu, ça va être encore pire comme tentation...


----------



## kaos (8 Mai 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Mon MacBook Pro est vendu, ça va être encore pire comme tentation...



T'u n'utilises pas un macbook air ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (8 Mai 2012)

J'ai les deux de ma signature. Enfin, bientôt plus que le MBA. :rateau:


----------



## kaos (8 Mai 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> J'ai les deux de ma signature. Enfin, bientôt plus que le MBA. :rateau:



Pfff c'est ecris en gros pourtant :rose:

Mais comment tu peux utiliser 2 portables ??? tu synchronise avec quoi ?


----------



## angelusflm (8 Mai 2012)

Bon bien se ne sera pas pour aujourd'hui :/


----------



## CultureMac (8 Mai 2012)

angelusflm a dit:


> Bon bien se ne sera pas pour aujourd'hui :/



Si renouvellement il y a, le store devrait fermer dans les environs de 13 heures.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (8 Mai 2012)

L'an dernier, il était fermé dès 11h30. :sleep: Enfin, bon...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h45 ----------




kaos a dit:


> Pfff c'est ecris en gros pourtant :rose:
> 
> Mais comment tu peux utiliser 2 portables ??? tu synchronise avec quoi ?


 
Comme déjà dit dans un autre topic : j'ai un NAS, iDisk (enfin un disque en ligne) et MobileMe.


----------



## D1V1D1 (8 Mai 2012)

Petit à petit, on se dirige vers un renouvellement complet de la gamme Mac j'ai envie de dire, mis à part les MBP, toute la famille des Mac approche (ou a déjà) les 1 ans d'age, ça pue l'attente jusqu'au 11juin quand même si Apple veut renouveler le tout d'un seul coup (même si ça m'etonnerait)


----------



## CultureMac (8 Mai 2012)

Le renouvellement ne devrait pas trop tarder quand même car en allant sur le site de la Fnac le MacBook Pro 15 2.4 n'est plus vendu par la Fnac elle-même et le 15 2.2 n'a plus droit à la remise adhérent...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (8 Mai 2012)

Pour les MacBook Air :


Core i7-3667U : 2,0 GHz, Turbo à 3,2 GHz, 4 Mo, 17 Watts, 346 $
Core i5-3427U : 1,8 GHz, Turbo à 2,8 GHz, 3 Mo, 17 Watts, 225 $
 
Pour les MacBook Pro 13" : 

Core i5-3320M : 2,6 GHz, Turbo à 3,3 GHz, 3 Mo, 35 Watts, 225 $
Core i5-3360M : 2,8 GHz, Turbo à 3,5 GHz, 3 Mo, 35 Watts, 266 $
Core i7-3520M : 2,9 GHz, Turbo à 3,6 GHz, 4 Mo, 35 Watts, 346 $
Sans surprise, des tarifs similaires aux Sandy Bridge, juste des gains de MHz et la HD Graphics 4000 à la place de la 3000.


----------



## Echox (8 Mai 2012)

Je pense que c'est cuit pour aujourd'hui ça commence à être long !


----------



## kaos (8 Mai 2012)

Mais c'est pas attendu pour le moi de juin ?


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (8 Mai 2012)

kaos a dit:


> Mais c'est pas attendu pour le moi de juin ?



On va avoir le droit au décompte sur ce fil en attendant


----------



## Pascal_TTH (8 Mai 2012)

Maintenant, ils peuvent les sortir quand ils veulent. Je n'aurai de toutes façons pas le temps de m'occuper d'acheter un autre MacBook Pro. Déplacements pour le boulot, vacances, trucs à faire dans la maison, etc. Je ne verrai même pas le temps passer d'ici juin... :sleep:


----------



## mistik (8 Mai 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Maintenant, ils peuvent les sortir quand ils veulent. Je n'aurai de toutes façons pas le temps de m'occuper d'acheter un autre MacBook Pro. Déplacements pour le boulot, vacances, trucs à faire dans la maison, etc. Je ne verrai même pas le temps passer d'ici juin... :sleep:


En plus en regardant ta signature tu es bien armé en matériel ... So I


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (8 Mai 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Maintenant, ils peuvent les sortir quand ils veulent. Je n'aurai de toutes façons pas le temps de m'occuper d'acheter un autre MacBook Pro. Déplacements pour le boulot, vacances, trucs à faire dans la maison, etc. Je ne verrai même pas le temps passer d'ici juin... :sleep:



Un mal pour un bien? On te le souhaite!


----------



## benjy578 (9 Mai 2012)

Ils se font attendre... la sortie des macbooks n'a pas toujours était un mardi ... peut être demain alors  ...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (9 Mai 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Mon MacBook Pro est vendu, ça va être encore pire comme tentation...



dejà lorsque l'on est equipé ce n'est pas toujours facile d'attendre, mais là ...

je te souhaites bon courage.... et dis nous si tu n'est pas raisonnable


----------



## Swoop250 (9 Mai 2012)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> dejà lorsque l'on est equipé ce n'est pas toujours facile d'attendre, mais là ...
> 
> je te souhaites bon courage.... et dis nous si tu n'est pas raisonnable



L'attente est encore plus dure quand tu n'es pas certain que ce qui va sortir sera une réelle amélioration.... (genre juste IV et USB3).


----------



## F118I4 (9 Mai 2012)

benjy578 a dit:


> Ils se font attendre... la sortie des macbooks n'a pas toujours était un mardi ... peut être demain alors  ...


C' est Tim Cook aux commandes tout peut changer maintenant...


----------



## benjy578 (9 Mai 2012)

Marrant qu'il n'y est pas encore de rumeur "officiel" car la on se base sur un calendrier régulier


----------



## Emmanuel94 (9 Mai 2012)

benjy578 a dit:


> Marrant qu'il n'y est pas encore de rumeur "officiel" car la on se base sur un calendrier régulier


Il n'y a pas réellement de celendrier officiel, un modèle peut rester plus de 20/24 mois au catalogue c'est déja arrivé, notamment pour le MBA, le Mac Mini, et c'est toujours le cas pour le Mac Pro, d'autres restent 4/6 mois et font l'objet d'une révision,

Il n'y a donc pas réellement de calendrier de révision


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (10 Mai 2012)

Non mais les gars, c'est pas la peine d'attendre, le renouvellement se fera le 11 juin, ce qui me semble de plus tout à fait logique quand on se penche dessus, nouvel upgrade ML, sorti des IB la conférence se tient dans pile 1 mois, sachant qu'Apple n'a que faire de la concurrence, ils ne sortiront pas les nouveau Macbook Pro sans annonce officielle, d'ailleurs, tous les ans ils parlent des Macbook Pro ou air mais seulement pour la révision majeure ou alors ils en font allusion (ou tout du moins pour faire comprendre que le prix n'a pas bougé). 
Donc ils ne sortiront pas comme ça sans une petite annonce qui détermine le nouveau cycle de l'année, car il y a la sortie de l'année et la révision semestrielle.
Donc ce sera pour le 11 juin ou les jours qui suivent.
Voilà c'est mon avis:rateau::hein:

P.S : Pour ceux qui sont fana d'une sortie le mardi, le 11 juin c'est un lundi, donc mardi, le lendemain, peut être la sortie immédiate des nouveaux Macbook Pro, lol

Pour ma part j'ai encore failli craquer pour un late 2011, car si il faut attendre comme d'hab plus ou moins 6 mois lors de la révision mineur, pour qu'il n'y ait plus de petit problème comme à chaque nouvelle sortie, bas on est pas rendu... 
Mais ça m&#8217;ennuie de payer un tarif élevé pour une carte graphique déjà dépassée et pas terrible qui va être remplacée par une autre pas terrible mais meilleure. Mais là où le bas blesse c'est que les IB vont griller sec nos mains d'après Intel eux même, et comme les Macbook Pro sont réputés pour chauffer, bas si ils ne font pas d'effort ça va être pire.
Je trouve ça dingue quand même de payer 2149 boules (celui que je veux) pour avoir un grille pain, je trouve quand même que c'est un peu du floutage de gueule, et même Cook doit être au courant de celà et je suis persuadé que lui même se brule les doigts sur son Macbook Pro.
(Désolé le stress de l'attente me rend nerveux, car les Hautes résolutions en 15 inch écran brillant bas on en trouve pas tous les jours... Donc si les nouveaux ne me plaisent pas, et bas je l'ai dans l'os ! et dans tous les cas mêmes en y repensant, car la nouvelle cuvée comme à coup sure comportera des problèmes, physique ou logiciels...)
Bref ! Je veux un Macbook pro


----------



## F118I4 (10 Mai 2012)

Ils sortent quand les nouveaux MBP? Pascal_TTH avait dit Mardi et on est Jeudi toujours rien...
On veut des nouveaux MB, ils foutent quoi chez Apple? Ive n' a rien fait depuis deux ans, il dort ou quoi?
Comment un gars peut être payé deux ans à rien faire...
On ne va pas nous faire croire que maintenant Apple attend le dernier CPU intel pour sortir une maj ordi...

J' aime bien faire le relou!


----------



## MatthieuDuNet (10 Mai 2012)

Petit détournement de conversation: je suis tombé par hasard sur la dernière pub iCloud, et force est de constaté qu'on voit de l'iPhone 4S, du nouvel iPad, de l'iMac, du Macbook Air...

Et si la nouvelle politique était: 

ordinateur fixe: mini (cheap) ou iMac (avec un renforcement de la config)
ordinateur portable: Macbook Air (pareil, meilleure config)

Je sais, ça abandonne les pro (Mac Pro), et ils ont plus ou moins toujours fonctionné avec 2 gammes de portables, mais le doute est permis. Surtout quand on voit le bénéfice qu'ils font sur les néophytes qui trouvent juste le produit cool!


----------



## sclicer (10 Mai 2012)

Par contre c'est une absurdité le théorie d'attendre 6mois  après sa sortie pour prendre un mac


----------



## Etienne000 (10 Mai 2012)

F118I4 a dit:


> Ils sortent quand les nouveaux MBP? Pascal_TTH avait dit Mardi et on est Jeudi toujours rien...
> On veut des nouveaux MB, ils foutent quoi chez Apple? Ive n' a rien fait depuis deux ans, il dort ou quoi?
> Comment un gars peut être payé deux ans à rien faire...
> On ne va pas nous faire croire que maintenant Apple attend le dernier CPU intel pour sortir une maj ordi...
> ...



Tu peux attendre.... Juin


----------



## fma75 (10 Mai 2012)

Salut, je suis ce fil depuis un moment et j'ai une petite question et j'aimerais bien des conseils:
j'utilise que des logiciels type excel, matlab etc les trucs de bases
mon macbook alu est cassé (tombé du lit une bonne dizaine de fois)

pour l'instant j'ai un neetbook samsung avec windows xp et tout est bancal au mieux (meme open office...)

j'aimerais connaitre vos opinions sur les différences entre le futur macbook et les pc alienware surtout en terme de facilité de config, de robustesse.
et par robustesse jentends pas de prise de tête à attendre le démarrage du pc 5 min ou qu'il rame sur internet.

merci d'avance


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Mai 2012)

les pc alienware sont des pcs de qualité mais ils sont sous windows et donc tu n'aura pas la facilité et la securité d'un OS sous Unix

c'est ça la grosse difference d'ergonomie! 

sans compter le trackpad en faveur des MBP et la coque unibody etc etc


----------



## Pascal_TTH (10 Mai 2012)

sclicer a dit:


> Par contre c'est une absurdité le théorie d'attendre 6mois  après sa sortie pour prendre un mac



Pas faux. Tant qu'à attendre, quand il y a comme en 2011 un "speed bump", autant partir sur ceux là... Mais bon, comme déjà dit 36x, à chaque nouvelle génération, il y a une nouvelle carte mère donc des problèmes potentiels.  



Etienne000 a dit:


> Tu peux attendre.... Juin



Ca semble parti ainsi, effectivement.



F118I4 a dit:


> Ils sortent quand les nouveaux MBP? Pascal_TTH avait dit Mardi et on est Jeudi toujours rien...
> On veut des nouveaux MB, ils foutent quoi chez Apple? Ive n' a rien fait depuis deux ans, il dort ou quoi?
> Comment un gars peut être payé deux ans à rien faire...
> *On ne va pas nous faire croire que maintenant Apple attend le dernier CPU intel pour sortir une maj ordi...*
> ...



On dirait que si... D'ailleurs Apple n'a pas mis à jour le Mac Pro depuis 2 ans vu qu'Intel n'a pas sorti de nouveaux Xeon depuis.

Il était légitime d'attendre quelque chose après l'annonce des Ivy Bridge vu qu'Apple a toujours été relativement réactive dans l'adoption des nouveaux processeurs.
- le 23 avril : ce n'était finalement qu'une fin de NDA... Merci Intel.
- le 29 avril : commercialisation
- le mardi 1 mai : bank day
- le jeudi 3 mai : une date potentielle
- le mardi 8 mai : idem, HP a commercialisé ses premiers modèles (en plus perso j'attendais 10.7.4 ce jour là avec les machines)
- le jeudi 11 mai : idem, en plus Apple aime le jeudi 

Maintenant, je n'ai plus de dates potentielles proches avec une motivation (y en a-t-il seulement ?). Apple attend probablement juin les Ivy Bridge Dual Core pour les MacBook Pro 13", avant, pendant ou après la WWDC. 



fma75 a dit:


> Salut, je suis ce fil depuis un moment et j'ai une petite question et j'aimerais bien des conseils:
> j'utilise que des logiciels type excel, matlab etc les trucs de bases
> mon macbook alu est cassé (tombé du lit une bonne dizaine de fois)
> 
> ...



Alienware, c'est bien trop cher pour ce que c'est. Tant qu'à acheter des specs, autant prendre un Dell XPS, un modèle gamer chez Asus ou Samsung, c'est moins cher.


----------



## TheloniousMiles (10 Mai 2012)

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me renseigner sur les habitudes d'Apple en matière de lancement de MacBooks Pros?

Dans la mesure ou ils ne lanceraient pas tous les modèles en même temps, il faut généralement combien de temps entre la sortie du 13" et le 17"?

Impatient de remplacer mon 15.4" de début 2006.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (10 Mai 2012)

TheloniousMiles a dit:


> Quelqu'un pourrait-il me renseigner sur les habitudes d'Apple en matière de lancement de MacBooks Pros?
> 
> Dans la mesure ou ils ne lanceraient pas tous les modèles en même temps, il faut généralement combien de temps entre la sortie du 13" et le 17"?
> 
> Impatient de remplacer mon 15.4" de début 2006.



Au cas où tu ne l'aurais pas remarqué, le topic entier traite le sujet...


----------



## Morhaus (10 Mai 2012)

Salut à tous ! Je ne m'inscris que maintenant mais ça fait une bonne semaine que je suis le sujet.

Même si je suis un peu plus au point, je rejoins TheloniousMiles sur l'idée que les informations intéressantes sont éparpillées un peu partout sur le sujet et donc difficiles d'accès aux nouveaux venus. Existe-t-il une rétrospective sur l'état actuel de nos connaissances sur le sujet ?

J'attends aussi avec l'impatience les nouveaux Macbook Pro 15" et 17" pour me décider


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (10 Mai 2012)

Morhaus a dit:


> Existe-t-il une rétrospective sur l'état actuel de nos connaissances sur le sujet ?



Salut.

http://macbookpro.macrumors.com/ peut être utile.

De toute facon apres la WWDC, on pourra faire chauffer la CB, d'ici là, peu de chance


----------



## benjy578 (10 Mai 2012)

En tout cas demain cela fait 200 jours pile poile que le macbook pro à était mis à jour.
J'ai toujours espoire :rateau:


----------



## Pascal_TTH (10 Mai 2012)

C'est reparti pour une rumeur retina vu qu'il y a quelques icônes en 1024 dans 10.7.4...



Morhaus a dit:


> Salut à tous ! Je ne m'inscris que maintenant mais ça fait une bonne semaine que je suis le sujet.
> 
> Même si je suis un peu plus au point, je rejoins TheloniousMiles sur l'idée que les informations intéressantes sont éparpillées un peu partout sur le sujet et donc difficiles d'accès aux nouveaux venus. Existe-t-il une rétrospective sur l'état actuel de nos connaissances sur le sujet ?
> 
> J'attends aussi avec l'impatience les nouveaux Macbook Pro 15" et 17" pour me décider



C'est trop dur de lire 28 pages ?  Des gens prennent la peine de regrouper des infos dans un sujet, mais ce n'est pas assez. Super mentalité...


----------



## Morhaus (10 Mai 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est trop dur de lire 28 pages ?  Des gens prennent la peine de regrouper des infos dans un sujet, mais ce n'est pas assez. Super mentalité...



Lire 28 pages c'est long, et au final peu instructif vu la faible quantité d'info/page. Tu crois vraiment qu'un nouvel utilisateur en quête d'information va s'arrêter une demi-heure ou plus pour écumer ce sujet, sans savoir au final ce qu'il va trouver ? Moi pas. J'exposais juste mon point de vue, j'arrête donc ici le hors-sujet.


----------



## Coolsinus (10 Mai 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est reparti pour une rumeur retina vu qu'il y a quelques icônes en 1024 dans 10.7.4...



Ouai mec ! (comme dirait Obama dans les guignols) Ca fait du bien ! Je voulais pas y croire, mais depuis l'article de Consomac aujourd'hui, franchement...
En plus je suis totalement d'accord avec leur conclusion, je ne vois pas pourquoi Apple mettrait leur fichier en double, qui pèsent en plus 5-6 fois plus que les originaux, ils doivent forcement vouloir l'utiliser ! Et ils le mettent dans Lion, et pas seulement dans Mountain Lion, j'en deduis, car ceux qui auront les macbook retina qui sortiront le 11 ou 12 juin ne passeront pas forcement a Mountain Lion tout de suite, ou pour qu'ils soient operationnels avec des bons graphismes retina pour le mois de juin et juillet !

Bon bref, Apple, impress me with Retina Displays !!


----------



## Echox (11 Mai 2012)

Intéressante cette news sur les icônes, mais j'ai un gros doute sur cette appellation "retina", ça risque d&#8217;être une dalle au maximum de 1920 * 1080.

Mais bon, en tout cas ils se font attendre les salauds !


----------



## F118I4 (11 Mai 2012)

Sur le lien consomac ce qui frappe c' est le conseil d' achat: tout est en fin cycle (rouge) ou proche de la fin cycle (orange) sauf l' iPad, les écrans et l' Apple TV.
Au final c' est l' Été de toutes les MAJ qui s' annonce...
Juin: les portables
Juillet ou Aout: les mac mini et iMac
Aout-Septembre: ML
Septembre: iPhone-iPod


----------



## Pantha Du Prince (11 Mai 2012)

Après avoir revendu mon MBP 13" 2010 à 850 je suis dans les starting blocks !


----------



## F118I4 (11 Mai 2012)

Vache 850 euros pour un 13" de 2010 tu n' as vraiment peur de rien...


----------



## Nagno (11 Mai 2012)

F118I4 a dit:


> Vache 850 euros pour un 13" de 2010 tu n' as vraiment peur de rien...



Tu penses que c'est trop?


----------



## Pantha Du Prince (11 Mai 2012)

Oui j'ai fait un bon coup


----------



## Swoop250 (11 Mai 2012)

Un écran rétina sur les MBP.... le rêve...:rateau:

La surconsommation pourrait être compensée par une extension de la batterie en lieu et place de l'optical drive .   Bon ok après ça pose un pb pour les fans du double DD (SSD et classique).

Oui je sais je rêve un peu mais bon ça permet de mieux supporter l'attente


----------



## H.Cassandre (11 Mai 2012)

Morhaus a dit:


> Lire 28 pages c'est long, et au final peu instructif vu la faible quantité d'info/page. Tu crois vraiment qu'un nouvel utilisateur en quête d'information va s'arrêter une demi-heure ou plus pour écumer ce sujet, sans savoir au final ce qu'il va trouver ? Moi pas. J'exposais juste mon point de vue, j'arrête donc ici le hors-sujet.



Si on s'en tient à ton commentaire, on comprend alors facilement que les 28 pages (qui seraient réduites au nombre de 10 si on enlevait tous les postes doublons.) ne sont pas très instructives, pour reprendre ton terme.

Il est toujours bon de donner son point de vue, toutefois la logique des choses nous amène à se renseigner sur ce qui a été dit. C'est la moindre des choses selon moi... 

J'en profite maintenant pour avouer être un peu déçu des Ivy Bridge. J'imagine que je m'attendais peut-être à un changement du même acabit que l'ancien changement, mais il n'en est rien. Ils se sont contentés d'un "tick" alors que j'aurais aimé un "tock" ^^

Je me contenterai de mon ordinateur actuel, je pense*! À moins qu'on me convainque du contraire*!


----------



## Madalvée (11 Mai 2012)

J'attends les benchs mais je sens que sauf retina je vais plutôt me diriger sur le refurb.


----------



## F118I4 (11 Mai 2012)

Justement l' écran rétina sera de la partie pour le combo mémoire Flash et HDD de base et tout le reste c' est moins sur.
Ce que j' attend surtout c' est de voir si le MBA va être décliné en version 14" et si les MBP vont rester en 16:10 13,3" ou si ils vont suivre les MBA 16:9 (nouveaux design)


----------



## Jerome017 (11 Mai 2012)

Je fais pas mon difficile moi

Ecran Retina antireflet
Ivy Bridge, USB 3 (3 ports cette fois), SSD d'origine


----------



## getanorth (11 Mai 2012)

En tout cas déçu qu'Apple boudera à jamais le blu-ray... Mais bon, c'est logique, faut bien booster les ventes iTunes. Le lecteur n'a vraiment plus aucune utilité, ça devrait virer vite fait bien fait.


----------



## kiri_le_clown (11 Mai 2012)

Je commence à croire de plus en plus à une sortie des MBP avec les écrans IGZO
(Rappel : consomme jusqu'à 90% de moins qu'actuellement pour la même résolution  / des résolutions de 3840    x 2160 pour du 32", du 2560    x 1600 pour du 10")
j'espère ne pas m'emporter ^^

Sharp a commencé la production en mars puis a annoncé une production massive en Avril pour répondre à la demande.
Mais quelle demande ?
Je suis peut être passé à coté mais les seules rumeurs avec des résolutions aussi importantes et pour une sortie avant Septembre sont pour les macs, alors pourquoi augmenter la production si tôt ?

La version 10.7.4 de Lion avec l'ajout de nouvelles résolutions alors que Mountain Lion est entrain d'arriver.. 

Les nouveaux MBP avec IGZO / Ivy Bridge / USB 3 / AMD ou Nvidia mais nouvelle génération  / SSD d'origine / 4GB RAM / Design sans ODD pour juin ! 

EDIT : Il y a même pas un mois je n'y croyais pas (j'y rêvais certes .. ) mais la vraiment ... J&#8217;espère ne pas me tromper !! :/ En tout cas si cela s'avère être le cas, je risque de commander day one


----------



## Coolsinus (12 Mai 2012)

Oui, j'avais pensé à un écran IGZO aussi, quand j'ai lu l'article sur le fait que le nouvel iPad était juste le plan B d'Apple. Ça veut dire qu'ils sont en contact avec Sharp, et que si ils envisagent un écran à haute résolution, ils y ont forcement pensé ! 
Ça serait parfait, ça réglerait les problèmes de batterie ! Ça leur permettrait de revoir leur design, sans perte d'autonomie !


Donc ça serait parfait ! 

Wait and see !


----------



## TheloniousMiles (12 Mai 2012)

Une écran IGZO qui ne consomme que 10% par rapport à un écran standard, j'avoue que ça laisse rêveur. Ceci dit, je doute que la part du moniteur dans la consommation d'un portable soit d'une grande importance. Qu'en est-il de la consommation des Ivy Bridges? Si je dis 60% je suis loin du compte?


----------



## M2oSa (12 Mai 2012)

TheloniousMiles a dit:


> Une écran IGZO qui ne consomme que 10% par rapport à un écran standard, j'avoue que ça laisse rêveur. *Ceci dit, je doute que la part du moniteur dans la consommation d'un portable soit d'une grande importance*. Qu'en est-il de la consommation des Ivy Bridges? Si je dis 60% je suis loin du compte?




Luminosite 10% -> 7h d'autonomie
Luminosite 100% -> 3 a 4h


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Mai 2012)

kiri_le_clown a dit:


> Je commence à croire de plus en plus à une sortie des MBP avec les écrans IGZO
> (Rappel : *consomme jusqu'à 90% de moins qu'actuellement pour la même résolution  /* des résolutions de 3840 x 2160 pour du 32", du 2560 x 1600 pour du 10")
> j'espère ne pas m'emporter ^^
> 
> ...


 
http://sharp-world.com/corporate/news/120413.html
Il n'y a que MacRumors qui a balancé ce chiffre sans aucun détail, Sharp n'a rien précisé dans aucun de ses communiqués. Si on connait le fonctionnement un écran LED, ce 90% balancé sans précision est juste risible vu que l'essentiel de la consommation vient des LED du rétro éclairage... Après, il y a des dizaines de sites peroquets qui ont copié la même phrase (certainement sans mieux comprendre). Ce 90% est un chiffre complètement sorti de son contexte mais qui ne s'applique certainement pas à la consommation complète d'un écran. Les exemples réaliste donnés par M2oSa montrent au passage exactement que c'est le rétro éclairage impacte énormément l'autonomie. 

http://www.reghardware.com/2012/04/13/sharp_begins_production_of_igzo_retina_display_tech/
Ici, il y a des chiffres étayés par des explications. 

Il est même encore plus amusant de constater que des sites qui avaient copié le 90% de MacRumors ont viré l'information... 
http://fr.news.yahoo.com/igzo-écrans-consommant-90-dénergie-moins-090000006.html
fr.news.yahoo.com/*igzo*-écrans-consommant-90-dénergie-moins-090...En cache
+1 de vous en mode public pour ce contenu Annuler
16 avr. 2012 &#8211; Lisez '*IGZO* : des écrans consommant 90 % d'énergie en moins' sur Yahoo! Actualités France. Sharp a annoncé avoir démarré la production *...*


----------



## bast1981 (12 Mai 2012)

Il semblerais que le wifi AC soit finalisé et arrive prochainement dans les routeur ( en tout cas c'est ce que j'ai pu lire ).
Qui pense qu'il pourrais prendre place dans les futures mac ?? ( en fait pascal t'en pense quoi toi perso )


----------



## kiri_le_clown (12 Mai 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> http://sharp-world.com/corporate/news/120413.html
> Il n'y a que MacRumors qui a balancé ce chiffre sans aucun détail, Sharp n'a rien précisé dans aucun de ses communiqués. Si on connait le fonctionnement un écran LED, ce 90% balancé sans précision est juste risible vu que l'essentiel de la consommation vient des LED du rétro éclairage... Après, il y a des dizaines de sites peroquets qui ont copié la même phrase (certainement sans mieux comprendre). Ce 90% est un chiffre complètement sorti de son contexte mais qui ne s'applique certainement pas à la consommation complète d'un écran. Les exemples réaliste donnés par M2oSa montrent au passage exactement que c'est le rétro éclairage impacte énormément l'autonomie.
> 
> http://www.reghardware.com/2012/04/13/sharp_begins_production_of_igzo_retina_display_tech/
> ...



Après moultes recherches, impossible de retrouver des informations "officielles" à propos de ces fameux 90% (j'étais pourtant persuadé de l'avoir lu chez Sharp et ce chiffre m'avait choqué, bref je me suis trompé, ca m'apprendra à pas citer mes sources )

Mais je n'ai pas non plus trouvé les -33% de reghardware (enfin Sharp avait annoncé 1/3 de consommation en moins mais je ne retrouve pas non plus ^^ le week end quoi )

Bref les "nouveaux" pixels étant plus facilement traversés par la lumière, la consommation (si changement retina il y a) n'augmentera probablement pas tant que ca. (Avec augmentation éventuel de la batterie "à la place" de l'ODD).



bast1981 a dit:


> Il semblerais que le wifi AC soit finalisé et arrive prochainement dans les routeur ( en tout cas c'est ce que j'ai pu lire ).
> Qui pense qu'il pourrais prendre place dans les futures mac ?? ( en fait pascal t'en pense quoi toi perso )



Apple est à jour au niveau des normes wifi, et même parfois en avance, on peut donc penser voir le 802.11ac sur les prochains macs (en tout cas c'est bien la seule chose dont je suis persuadé avec Ivy Bridge)


----------



## Coolsinus (12 Mai 2012)

À parce que notre avis ne t'intéresse pas c'est ça ?!  
Moi je dis juste qu'Apple aime bien être à jour en ce qui concerne les ondes (Bluetooth 4.0 sur MBA 2011) !

Voila ! 
Que tu aimes mon avis, ou pas ! :love:


----------



## bast1981 (12 Mai 2012)

Coolsinus a dit:


> À parce que notre avis ne t'intéresse pas c'est ça ?!
> Moi je dis juste qu'Apple aime bien être à jour en ce qui concerne les ondes (Bluetooth 4.0 sur MBA 2011) !
> 
> Voila !
> Que tu aimes mon avis, ou pas ! :love:


Moi j'aime l'avis de tout le monde  mais je crois malgré tout que pascal a l'aire ( attention je me trompe peut étre :love: ) de savoir garder les pieds sur terre plus que la plus part de nous ( bien que ce soit beau de réver  ) et posséde a premiére vue un trés bon niveau technique.
Etant pas trés ancien sur ce forum j'accord donc plus de crédit a certains que a d'autres et on diras que pascal est ma référence technique lol .
Par contre coté avatar ma référence c'est tatouille mais pascal arrive tout de même en 2e position. :love::love::love:


----------



## Coolsinus (13 Mai 2012)

Je viens d'y penser, mais ils en ont des trucs à présenter à la WWDC !!
Ils ont :

- iOS 6
- OS X Mountain Lion
- MacBook Pro 2012
- MacBook Air 2012

Puis après ils doivent mettre à jour les iMac, les Mac Mini, et peut être même les Mac Pro !

Donc ils doivent faire 2 conférences, une pour le software, une pour les Macs ! Et je les vois mal en faire deux en l'espace d'une semaine !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (13 Mai 2012)

Pour les écrans, Sharp a effectivement parlé de 33% puissance en moins au niveau du rétro éclairage pour une même luminosité. Les transistors étant nettement plus fins, ils bloquent moins de lumière. Je n'ai en tout cas jamais vu ce 90% sur des sites sérieux et pourtant, j'en ai lu des résultats google sur IGZO... Le seul truc qui a un ratio du genre (et encore, c'est du 20 à 50x), c'est la mobilité des électrons dans l'IGZO par rapport au silicium amorphe. 


Le 802.11ac, c'est un 802.11n un rien boosté (de 450 Mbps à 500 Mbps) avec le support de plus d'antenne en MIMO. C'est donc pas ce truc qui changera les performances par rapport au N. Si déjà les constructeurs tirait le meilleur parti du 802.11n... Il y a des routeurs N qui ne sont pas foutu faire du 450 Mbps et des cartes Wifi N qui sont limitées à 150 Mbps.


*Edit :*
Si on devait tous mourir ce soir, on mourait moins cons. J'ai enfin le fin mot de ce fameux 90%. 
http://www.semiconportal.com/en/archive/news/main-news/120420-sharp-igzo-tech.html









> *Consequently, the power consumption for driving transistors can be cut to 1/5 to 1/10 of that of a-si TFT panels, according to Sharp.*


 
Les transistors sur un écran IGZO n'ont pas besoin d'être rafraichis si l'image à afficher ne change pas. C'est donc le pilotage des transistors qui consomme de 5 à 10x moins et uniquement si l'écran affiche la même image. Quand on pense qu'il y a maintenant des ânes bâtés incapables de saisir cette différence qui écrivent sur des sites lus par des dizaines si pas des centaines de milliers de gens, on se dit qu'Internet est une aussi grande source de désinformations que d'information...

Ceci étant, on ne sait pas ce que consomme un écran IZGO par rapport à un a-Si à diagonale et résolution égale... Même si on gagne "seulement" 30%, c'est toujours bon à prendre sur un consommateur important. Enfin, Sharp n'a encore jamais évoqué la production en série d'écrans de 13 et 15 pouces IZGO en série.


----------



## Babarsky (13 Mai 2012)

Ouai donc pas sur sur pour les ecrans IGZO. Ceci dit rien n'est sur avec le très peu d'info qu'on a.
A par qu'apple va tout de même devoir nous fournir des macbook pro avec des écrans un peu plus potables (notamment le 13").
Mais dans tous les cas ils sont gagnants, parceque les déçus vont se diriger vers les refurb, et les gens impatients aussi. C'est tout benef pour eux.
Et perso moi je fais parti de ceux qui commencent à croire de plus en plus à une annonce à la wwdc. et ça fait chier. Même si je pense qu'une annonce à la wwdc peut laisser la porte du changement de design bien ouverte, voir même une nouvelle gamme (je sais que ça peut paraître rêveur mais un remplacement de gamme n'est pas à exclure, car ça arrivera tôt où tard).
En tout cas merci à tout le monde pour toutes les précision techniques, et les infos de ces dernières semaines.


----------



## benjy578 (14 Mai 2012)

On y vient ! 
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/244612/des-imac-et-macbook-pro-2012-testes-avec-geekbench

Ca se rapproche


----------



## mistik (14 Mai 2012)

benjy578 a dit:


> On y vient !
> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/244612/des-imac-et-macbook-pro-2012-testes-avec-geekbench
> 
> Ca se rapproche


Vraies stats en interne de chez Cupertino ou vrais plaisantins de chez rigolos and co ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (14 Mai 2012)

Ce qui est sûr, c'est que ce sont les scores attendus pour ces processeurs. Après, on peut hacker les infos sur le type de machine, la version de l'OS, etc. En tout cas, les résultats sont cohérents. J'avais qqc comme 10 200 aussi avec mon MacBook Pro 2,2 GHz 15" early 2011.


----------



## benjy578 (14 Mai 2012)

C'est facilement modifiable donc rien de sûr.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (14 Mai 2012)

le gain sera a peu près de 20 % sur le haut de gamme de la génération précédente... c'est déjà excellent si ce gain est fait le milieu de gamme de la nouvelle génération...

Ce qui est aussi interessant (merci Pascal TTH pour les éclaircissements sur les écrans) c'est aussi de voir ce qui sera fait en dehors des performances pures, pour ma part je ne savais même pas que de tels écrans étaient envisagés dans un futur proche.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (14 Mai 2012)

http://www.macworld.fr/2012/05/14/mac/nouveau-macbook-pro-ecran-retina-design-ultrafin-usb-0/527769/

au menu : Ecran rétina, design plus fin, et USB 3

ce qui peut chargriner : plus de port FW (sachant que l'adaptateur FW / thunderbolt ne semble plus disponible chez SONNET), plus de lecteur superdrive


----------



## sclicer (14 Mai 2012)

Enlever le FW800 serait une grave erreur, on va pas tous racheter nos accessoires externes et autres baies...
Par contre j'espère que si gain de performance il y a, qu'on y gagnera aussi en autonomie pour le 15"


----------



## bast1981 (14 Mai 2012)

J'ai cru lire qu'il y avait 3 ports dont 1 USB 2 et 2 USB3 je n'arrive pas a m'expliquer pourquoi tous les ports ne sont pas USB3.
quelqu'un as un avis ???
Pour le reste ca me plais bien, légérement plus fin donc ca dois pas chauffer beaucoup plus que les modéles de cette année, écran rétina, tout en Wifi ( ca je sais que les pro ca vas pas leur plaire !! ) il me tarde de les voir arriver !!


----------



## kiri_le_clown (14 Mai 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> [...]
> *Edit :*
> Si on devait tous mourir ce soir, on mourait moins cons. J'ai enfin le fin mot de ce fameux 90%.
> http://www.semiconportal.com/en/archive/news/main-news/120420-sharp-igzo-tech.html
> ...



Merci 




bast1981 a dit:


> J'ai cru lire qu'il y avait 3 ports dont 1 USB 2 et 2 USB3 je n'arrive pas a m'expliquer pourquoi tous les ports ne sont pas USB3.
> quelqu'un as un avis ???
> Pour le reste ca me plais bien, légérement plus fin donc ca dois pas chauffer beaucoup plus que les modéles de cette année, écran rétina, tout en Wifi ( ca je sais que les pro ca vas pas leur plaire !! ) il me tarde de les voir arriver !!



Je ne sais pas où tu as lu ça, mais ce serait étonnant, possible mais étonnant. Sur 9to5mac, je n'ai vu aucune mention d'un port USB2.

Après ça reste des rumeurs ! Qui répondent aux envies de chacun ^^
Mais si cela s'avère vrai, à part la disparition de l'Ethernet   (et le bouton Power sur le clavier :rateau, c'est une rumeur qui me donne bien envie 
En espérant (si cela est vrai) que ça chauffe pas (beaucoup) plus :/


----------



## Pascal_TTH (14 Mai 2012)

Pour l'USB 3.0, c'est sûr, on sait qu'Apple a commandé des lecteurs de carte USB 3.0 à Genesys Logic. 

Pour le retina ou même simple l'IZGO, j'y crois pas trop. Pourquoi Sharp n'aurait pas annoncé des dalles de 13,3 et 15,4 pouces s'ils lançaient leur production ?

Côté design, si c'est juste pour perdre trois bêtes mm et se taper encore plus de bruit, c'est d'un ridicule. Par contre, si on perd l'ODD pour gagner un système de refroidissement plus musclé avec 3 ventilateurs qui tourneront moins vite, je suis partant. Pareil pour lourder les Quad basiques au profit de Dual ou de Quad LV, ça me motive.



kiri_le_clown a dit:


> Merci
> *Après ça reste des rumeurs ! Qui répondent aux envies de chacun* ^^


 
De rien. 

C'est exactement ça. Puis quand on constate que des sites genre MacRumors arrivent à confondre la consommation totale d'un écran avec la consommation d'une parte, on peut franchement douter de leurs capacités d'analyse. 9to5 n'est guère mieux à ce niveau... Ce ne sont pas/plus des sites qui cherchent à donner de l'information mais à faire de la pageview.


----------



## bast1981 (14 Mai 2012)

Pascal a la question pourquoi sharp n'as pas annoncé la production des dalles de cette taille j'ai peut étre une hypothése :
Si apple commande l'intégralité de la production qui doit étre limité en raison du process de fabrication pour ces tailles.
Si apple a demandé a sharp l'exclu pour une période déterminé en échange de on ne sait quoi ca peut marcher aussi.
Aprés comme pour toi si on réduit pas vraiment les macbook pour qu'ils soient plus "frais" et si possible une batterie encore plus longue durée ca me le fait bien.
Deplus le fait que le design ne change que peut valide plus ou moin le fait que les disques seront standar donc pas de barrettes SSD ( je pense ).


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (14 Mai 2012)

Ouai pour moi la chauffe fera poser la balance du pour ou contre...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h40 ----------

Question a Pascal, crois tu qu il sera possible d enlever les quad pour des bi ??? D apres ce que tu disais c est ce que j avais compris... Aurais je mal lu et mal compris ?


----------



## bast1981 (14 Mai 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> 18 heures chez nous. Il y a quand même un souci :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pascal je viens de voir un  truc louche et si toi (ou un autre :love::love: as un avis ca m'interesse !!! ).
Le processeur qui apparait dans le brench publié ce matin as une ref qui ne correspond pas avec le tableau que tu as publié il y as quelques temps et la fréquence n'est pas la même non plus il est marqué pour le proc du brench (Intel core I7 3820QM@2.70ghz)
Je sais que le brench de ce matin peut étre une intox mais je me pose quand même la question !!
Alors des idées ???!!!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (14 Mai 2012)

J'avais oublié des processeurs dans le post que tu as quoté. 



Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Oups, une page collée. Ah, non dans un PDF on ne me croira pas. Une page passée trop vite :


 
On ne sait pas changer de processeur dans un MacBook Pro, ils sont soudés à la carte mère.

Pour les écrans, il reste la possibilité qu'Apple ait acheté toute la prod et mis une clause de confidentialité.

La chauffe et surtout le bruit sont aussi des points décisifs dans mon choix.


----------



## kiri_le_clown (14 Mai 2012)

Pour les écrans IGZO c'est tout à fait possible que Sharp n'en ai pas parlé, de plus les 3 définitions connues (pour le 32", 10", 7") sont juste des exemples (*Sample Specifications of LCD Panels Incorporating IGZO*, source) donc, personnellement, j'y crois encore  (même si ça fais plus parti de l'utopie que d'autre chose :/)


----------



## Coolsinus (14 Mai 2012)

Vous ne pouvez pas savoir le plaisir que j'ai pris à lire tous les articles concernant les nouveaux MacBook Pro à venir, c'est incroyable comment c'est kiffant !!

Ils racontent tous la même chose, mais c'est pas grave, j'ai relu encore et encore la même chose, et ouais, c'est du bon !

Ecran Retina, moi j'y crois. Je vais vous dire pourquoi. Premièrement parce qu'ils en ont mis un sur un iPad. Ce n'est plus un écran de 3,5" d'iPhone, c'est un écran de 9.7" !! Quasiment 10" ! On est plus si loin des 15". La deuxième raison, c'est que si Apple venait à mettre des écrans Retina dans leur MacBook Pro, ils ne voudraient surtout pas que ce soit annoncé, et que les gens le sachent déjà 1 mois avant que les nouveaux MacBook Pro soient présentés, et que les gens soit limite blasés. Donc il est possible, comme cela a été dit plus haut, si Apple ne veut pas que ça se sache, ça ne se sait pas. Finalement, la troisieme raison, c'est que, comme dit dans un article de Consomac, je ne vois vraiment pas pourquoi Apple ajouterait des icônes dans une resolution phenomenale de 1024x1024, qui pèsent chacune 1,7 Mo, au lieu de 0,2 Mo, c'est surement pas pour avoir des icones "geniales", mais tres certainement pour qu'elles soient utilises, quel serait l'interet d'alourdir l'OS ? C'est donc surement que ces icones sont amenes à êtres utilisés. Et sur qu'elles écrans peuvent-elles etres utilisés ? Tout simplement sur des écrans "Retina".

Alors maintenant que j'ai fais une démonstration exceptionnelleD), je voudrais savoir, car ça me trotte de plus en plus dans la tete, si des écrans de très grandes dimensions, types iMac 27", écran externe 30", auraient l'utilité d'icônes de 1024x1024.

Alors je me prononce ! love

Si on me dit que oui, alors la, je douterai de la presence d'ecran Retina sur les nouveaux MacBook Pro 2012.
Par contre, si l'ajout de ces icones ne sont pas pour les iMac 27", alors là, Mesdames et Messieurs, nous n'aurons guère d'autres explication rationnelles, hormis le Retina, explication irrationnelle. Oui, en effet, c'est une oxymore ! Qu'est ce que ça me rend poetique Apple !! :love:

Voila pour mon analyse ! 
Que ça vous plaise, ou non ! Hein bast1981 ! :love:

Coolsinus !!!!!


----------



## bast1981 (14 Mai 2012)

coolsinus ..... quand tu ca ...... je t'aimeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!! lol
Oui moi aussi j'ai lu relu et rerelu tous cest articles qui disent tous la même chose pour étre sur de ne rien rater et moi aussi je suis trés embalé par les hypothése avancées !!!!
Alors plus que a attendre a mon avis la WWDC car je pense qu'il va y avoir du sport labas debut juin et ce sera pas pour les JO !!!!


----------



## ley-wyni (14 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous
Et le 17 pouces dans tout ça ?? Car on parle beaucoup du 15:mouais:.A votre avis le 17 va t il sortir en même temps ?? Car en ce qui me concerne j attend depuis plusieurs mois le nouveau modèle pour remplacer mon Imac 24. Et je veeeuuuuxxxx un 17 pouces. Avez vous des infos?? 
Merci


----------



## SteamEdge (14 Mai 2012)

Vous ne trouvez pas bizarre que Sharp met en production des écrans sur différentes résolutions, sauf les plus standard (13", 15" et 17") ? Il n'y aurai pas un gros acheteur qui aurait demandé à Sharp de ne pas parler de la mise en production de certains formats ?


----------



## Coolsinus (14 Mai 2012)

SteamEdge a dit:


> Vous ne trouvez pas bizarre que Sharp met en production des écrans sur différentes résolutions, sauf les plus standard (13", 15" et 17") ? Il n'y aurai pas un gros acheteur qui aurait demandé à Sharp de ne pas parler de la mise en production de certains formats ?



Je ne comprend pas bien de quoi tu parles...
Peux-tu expliquer ?



EDIT : J'ai pigé, il est tard faut dire aussi  Eh bien oui, c'est plutot bizarre... 
Une question : Sharp ne fait que des écrans Super-Hi-Res / Retina ?


----------



## kiri_le_clown (15 Mai 2012)

Coolsinus a dit:


> Je ne comprend pas bien de quoi tu parles...
> Peux-tu expliquer ?
> 
> 
> ...



Non non Sharp fait tout type d'écran  (Un aperçu ici par exemple)

Mais on y croit à ces Retina, ON Y CROIT !!!! 
http://www.panelook.com/modelsearch...type_category=&rohs_compliance=&button=Search


----------



## modamac (15 Mai 2012)

Mbp: le changement, c'est MAINTENANT !


----------



## Swoop250 (15 Mai 2012)

modamac a dit:


> Mbp: le changement, c'est MAINTENANT !



Oui enfin maintenant, maintenant, c'est vite dit ..... que le 11 juin me parait loin !!!!!

D'ailleurs ça dure 1 semaine non ?  ils annoncent forcément day one,  ou on risque de devoir attendre encore quelques jours de plus.....

Comme mes petits camarades, j'ai relu plusieurs fois pas mal d'articles dont 
http://9to5mac.com/2012/05/14/apple...lay-ultra-thin-design-and-super-fast-usb-3-3/

Et j'avoue ça donne quand même bien envie....   si il s'avère que le design présenté, s'approche du définitif... perso ça me convient, l'esprit MBP est encore la,  bien content qu'il ne soit pas aussi "léger" qu'un MBA....

Si il s'agit réellement d'une fuite contrôlée comme le suggère 9to5...  ils savent quand meme toujours donner envie à Cupertino....


----------



## kiri_le_clown (15 Mai 2012)

Swoop250 a dit:


> Oui enfin maintenant, maintenant, c'est vite dit ..... que le 11 juin me parait loin !!!!!
> 
> D'ailleurs ça dure 1 semaine non ?  ils annoncent forcément day one,  ou on risque de devoir attendre encore quelques jours de plus.....
> 
> ...



Ils n'annonceront pas forcément le 11 Juin mais on y CROIT 
En tout cas les rumeurs commencent à se suivre, la sortie se rapproche  (BloomBerg, The Verge, ABC News, etc.)


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (15 Mai 2012)

Vous avez vu ? Apparament les prochaines cartes graphiques seraient du Nvidia... Vous en pensez quoi ? Je suis pas très calé la dessus, c est du bon ou pas pour nos futurs Macbook Pro ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (15 Mai 2012)

Il y a un truc intéressant posté sur MacBidouille :
http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2012/05/15/les-preuves-que-le-retina-arrive-sur-nos-mac
Ce n'est pas le fait que les écrans soient Retina (ça à la limite, c'est le dernier de mes soucis) mais les résolutions données (3840x2400 pour 1920x1200 et 3360x2100 pour 1680x1050) sont toujours en 16/10. Ca veut donc dire qu'Apple ne passe pas en 16/9. Ouf ! Pour avoir déjà eu un 15,4 pouces en 1920x1200, c'est franchement pas utilisable par tout le monde en résolution native... 

Question processeur, vu les benchs postés, on sait que ce sont des Quad Core donc un TDP de 45 watts. Ceci étant, le maintient du format 16/10 et l'usage de processeurs avec un tel TDP me laissent perplexe quant à des machines plus fines. 

Après un moment sans infos, on a droit maintenant à tout et n'importe quoi et tous les sites recopient aussi tout et n'importe quoi (par exemple le "toshop" grossier de 9to5, il faut moins de 2 minutes pour faire un montage de ce genre). Finalement, on a la même info 50x sur base d'une seule et unique source d'aucuns prennant comme source un site qui a déjà recopié un autre (cfr ceux qui ont bêtement copié la réduction de consommation globale de 90% est écran IGZO)... Ah oui, 9to5 est le site qui avait prédit des MacBook Air en ARM, donc question publication de n'importe quoi, ils sont forts ! 

Bref, selon moi et uniquement pour les 15"
Dans la certitude :
- Ivy Bridge Quad Core 
- USB 3.0 
- GPU de nouvelle génération :sleep:

Dans le fiable :
- Ecrans 3840x2400 et 3360x2100 
- GeForce GT 640/650m ou Radeon HD 7770 (elles ont la même puissance 3D à 5%) :rateau:
- SSD mSATA au moins comme cache du HDD ou pour l'OS :sleep:
- Wifi 802.11ac :mouais:

Dans le doute :
- Châssis plus fin, plus d'ODD, plus d'Ethernet, plus de FireWire. :hein: Ca me ferait chier...


----------



## robinrobin (15 Mai 2012)

Eh bah moi je suis triste parce que tout ça donne bien envie, mais dans l'excitation, plus personne ne parle du 13" 

Si le MBP 15" est présenté le 11 juin, vous pensez que le 13" lui, arrivera combien de temps après ?


----------



## TheloniousMiles (15 Mai 2012)

robinrobin a dit:


> Eh bah moi je suis triste parce que tout ça donne bien envie, mais dans l'excitation, plus personne ne parle du 13"
> 
> Si le MBP 15" est présenté le 11 juin, vous pensez que le 13" lui, arrivera combien de temps après ?


Même question pour le 17"

Sinon, je pense que le sujet du refroidissement du MBP est rentré en ligne de compte pour le choix d'un GPU dédié. Même si les circuits de refroidissement sont bien pensés, c'est pas forcément bête d'avoir au lieu d'une seule source de chaleur, deux sources moindres et éloignées.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (15 Mai 2012)

S'ils attendent jusqu'à la WWDC, on peut supposer qu'ils présenteront tout en même temps. Juste pour mettre à jour les processeurs en Ivy Bridge, il n'y avait aucune raison d'attendre si longtemps.

Ah, oui, je doute que les écrans Retina soient de série à moins d'une hausse des prix. Un écran avec résolution 2x plus élevée sera inévitablement plus cher qu'un écran "basique". Quand on voit que l'option 1680x1050 coûte déjà 100  (ou qu'on regarde le prix des dalles TFT sur Internet, les prix montent avec la résolution). Et comme aucun composant coûteux tel que le CPU ou le GPU n'a baissé de prix, Apple ne va pas faire de cadeaux.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (15 Mai 2012)

Tu te plaignais du manque de participation sur ce fil... a priori les choses se réveillent, surtout que les rumeurs fusent dans tous le sens.


----------



## Swoop250 (15 Mai 2012)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Tu te plaignais du manque de participation sur ce fil... a priori les choses se réveillent, surtout que les rumeurs fusent dans tous le sens.



Déjà 602 post...... ah ben non 603 du coup   

Bon ok celui la il apporte pas grand chose au débat


----------



## Coolsinus (15 Mai 2012)

Une preuve de plus !!! : http://consomac.fr/news-1403-nouvelle-preuve-pour-un-mac-retina.html

Yay !! La je veux pas dire, mais je vois pas ce que ça pourrait être d'autre !!


----------



## F118I4 (15 Mai 2012)

Swoop250 a dit:


> Déjà 602 post...... ah ben non 603 du coup
> 
> Bon ok celui la il apporte pas grand chose au débat


Juste pour troller il sert à quoi le port Thunderbolt? on nous a vendu une révolution et après un an il sert toujours à rien...


----------



## Etienne000 (15 Mai 2012)

F118I4 a dit:


> Juste pour troller il sert à quoi le port Thunderbolt? on nous a vendu une révolution et après un an il sert toujours à rien...



Franchement, je préfère avoir du FW pour le target et de l'ethernet qui peut être bien utile qu'un machin thunderbolt à la con et dont les périphériques et le câble coutent la peau du c*...

Et le retina, c'est super, mais va jouer à des jeux récents en 'retina' avec un chipset intel 
Et les sites internet, ca va être bien beau en 'retina'


----------



## F118I4 (15 Mai 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Et le retina, c'est super, mais va jouer à des jeux récents en 'retina' avec un chipset intel
> Et les sites internet, ca va être bien beau en 'retina'


La Nvidia GeForce GT 650M est pressenti pour la partie CG dédiée.


----------



## TheloniousMiles (15 Mai 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Et le retina, c'est super, mais va jouer à des jeux récents en 'retina' avec un chipset intel


Rien ne dit qu'il n'y aura pas de menu pour désactiver le mode retina pour les jeux, de toute façon si le jeu se joue en 1920x1200, jouer en mode retina ça reviendrait à calculer 4x les mêmes pixels. Ils sont assez intelligents pour ne pas faire tourner la carte 4x plus pour un résultat strictement identique.


Etienne000 a dit:


> Et les sites internet, ca va être bien beau en 'retina'


Sauf que les polices d'écritures par exemple sont assez définies pour profiter pleinement d'un écran retina. Je me demande même si certaines polices ne sont pas définies selon des paramètres vectoriels, et là on peut zoomer a l'infini sans jamais voir de pixels.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Mai 2012)

F118I4 a dit:


> La Nvidia GeForce GT 650M est pressenti pour la partie CG dédiée.


 
Un jour c'est une Radeon HD 7770, le lendemain une GeForce GT 650/640M. C'est selon l'humeur. Initialement, la première info était de Digitimes sur une GeForce GT 640M. Puis au fur et à mesure que des gens ont trouvé du code pour les Radeon HD 7xxxx; c'est devenu un Radeon HD 7770. Maintenant, c'est retour à la GeForce... Comme certains sites ont déjà prétendu une et l'autre, ils sont sûr d'avoir au moins tapé juste une fois.  Personnellement, je préfère une GeForce pour jouer sous Windows. Les pilotes AMD sont trop moisis : Ils ont du faire un correctif de dernière minute pour un blockbuster comme Diablo III... 



TheloniousMiles a dit:


> Rien ne dit qu'il n'y aura pas de menu pour désactiver le mode retina pour les jeux, de toute façon si le jeu se joue en 1920x1200, jouer en mode retina ça reviendrait à calculer 4x les mêmes pixels. Ils sont assez intelligents pour ne pas faire tourner la carte 4x plus pour un résultat strictement identique.
> 
> Sauf que les polices d'écritures par exemple sont assez définies pour profiter pleinement d'un écran retina. Je me demande même si certaines polices ne sont pas définies selon des paramètres vectoriels, et là on peut zoomer a l'infini sans jamais voir de pixels.


 
Aucun jeu ne fonctionnera de toutes manières correctement en ''Retina'', c'est sûr à 100%. Les GPU mobile n'arrivent pas à faire du 1920x1200 AA 4x AF 8x toutes options actives... J'espère qu'ils n'ont pas un upscale trop mauvais parce que les GPU mobiles sont adaptés au 1366x768 ou 1440x900 (au-delà, c'est plus trop ça). 

Avec le lissage des polices et à partir d'un écran nativement en 1920x1200, on peut franchement arrêter d'associer un pixel à un point. Et oui, la majorité des polices pour ne pas dire la totalité est vectorielle.


----------



## M2oSa (16 Mai 2012)

En attendant, j'ai vendu mon MacBook Pro
J'ai mis $2000 sur une tour ultra puissante qui fait tourner Battlefield a 115FPS en Ultra 

J'attendrai les nouveaux MacBook Pro pour Juin comme ca j'aurai de nouveau un laptop


----------



## Etienne000 (16 Mai 2012)

F118I4 a dit:


> La Nvidia GeForce GT 650M est pressentie pour la partie CG dédiée.



Pour le 13" ? 




> Rien ne dit qu'il n'y aura pas de menu pour désactiver le mode retina pour les jeux, de toute façon si le jeu se joue en 1920x1200, jouer en mode retina ça reviendrait à calculer 4x les mêmes pixels. Ils sont assez intelligents pour ne pas faire tourner la carte 4x plus pour un résultat strictement identique.



Je joue sous Windows, pas sous Os x ou les pilotes graphiques sont bien moisis.
Donc Os x, je m'en fiche un peu. A voir le résultat sera bon ou mauvais en définition type 1368*768.
Rien qu'à voir un jeu dans cette résolution  sur mon ACD en 1680*1050 me dégoute, je n'imagine pas sur un retina display.

Et puis j'adore le 'désactiver le mode retina' : ça veut dire quoi ? Baisser la résolution de l'écran ?


----------



## F118I4 (16 Mai 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Pour le 13" ?


Qui te dit qu' il y aura un modèle 13"?

Moi je vois ça:

MBA 11"
MBA 13"
MBA 14"
MBP 15"


----------



## Swoop250 (16 Mai 2012)

F118I4 a dit:


> Qui te dit qu' il y aura un modèle 13"?
> 
> Moi je vois ça:
> 
> ...




J'ai un peu de mal à concevoir un 14".... coincé entre un MBA 13 et un MBP 15"...:mouais:

Puisque ça ralait hier sur le fait que les rumeurs concernaient surtout les MBP, voici la news pour les MBA..

http://9to5mac.com/2012/05/15/apple-also-working-on-macbook-airs-and-imacs-with-retina-displays/



> Apple is preparing both new 11.6-inch and 13.3-inch models. These new  Airs lack notable design changes, but feature fast and power-efficient  Ivy Bridge processors and improved graphics engines to support the  Retina Display, according to supply chain sources.


----------



## Etienne000 (16 Mai 2012)

F118I4 a dit:


> Qui te dit qu' il y aura un modèle 13"?
> 
> Moi je vois ça:
> 
> ...



Oui oui, le MBP 13' c'est juste la machine la plus vendue


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Mai 2012)

F118I4 a dit:


> Qui te dit qu' il y aura un modèle 13"?
> 
> Moi je vois ça:
> 
> ...


 
Non, ce n'est pas rationnel. Le 13" fait déjà 13,3" et que ce qui est qualifié de 14" fait 14,1". C'est donc soit 13 soit 14 mais les deux, c'est sans aucun intérêt. De plus quelle serait l'utilité de deux MacBook Air avec comme seule différence moins d'un pouce d'écart sur la diagonale ?


----------



## SteamEdge (16 Mai 2012)

Aujourd'hui la gamme pro n'a plus lieux d'être vue que la gamme MacBook a disparue. Et Si le MacBook Pro s'affine il n'y a plus lieux d'avoir la dénomination MacBook Air. Donc faut plutôt s'attendre à une gamme unifié MacBook :
MB 11"
MB 13"
MB 15"
MB 17"


----------



## Echox (16 Mai 2012)

Je ne pense pas mais alors vraiment pas! La gamme ne bougera pas un poil ! Les seuls modification possible sont (et encore) La suppresion d'un MBP17" et la probable création d'un MBA 15", il faut bien garder en vue qu'ils n'ont pas du tout le même public et le même usage !


----------



## Swoop250 (16 Mai 2012)

Echox a dit:


> Je ne pense pas mais alors vraiment pas! La gamme ne bougera pas un poil ! Les seuls modification possible sont (et encore) La suppresion d'un MBP17" et la probable création d'un MBA 15", il faut bien garder en vue qu'ils n'ont pas du tout le même public et le même usage !




Je suis entièrement d'accord... il ne faut pas oublier qu'au dela de son côté hyper transportable... le MBA est avant tout un produit d'appel de part son positionnement tarifaire....  La fusion des 2 gammes me parait peu probable (et en tout cas pas souhaitable...). 

D'ailleurs, il nous est toujours apparut probable que les prix ne varient pas sensiblement, ça me parait moins sur si on inclus le paramètre "rétina" dans l'équation. On pourrait presque imaginer un retina "de série" sur les MBP  et en option sur les MBA.... sinon apple risque de perdre des parts sur le marché des netbook "abordable".


----------



## ness_Du_frat (16 Mai 2012)

Supprimer le 17" ? Mais pourquoi ??? Moi j'ai un 17" et j'ai jamais été aussi heureuse avec un portable... Ce ne serait pas une bonne idée, à mon avis. Certes, ils en vendent beaucoup moins que les autres de la gamme, mais pour les gens qui veulent un bon compromis entre desktop et laptop, il n'y a rien de mieux que ça !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Mai 2012)

Echox a dit:


> Je ne pense pas mais alors vraiment pas! La gamme ne bougera pas un poil ! Les seuls modification possible sont (et encore) La suppresion d'un MBP17" et la probable création d'un MBA 15", il faut bien garder en vue qu'ils n'ont pas du tout le même public et le même usage !


 
C'est clair. A mon avis, la gamme restera comme elle est actuellement. Je doute même de la perte du DVD. 

Le MacBook "Pro" 13 pouces est quand même par définition de portable Apple de l'utilisateur lambda. C'est le moins cher, c'est celui qui se vend le plus, c'est celui qui doit contenter le plus de monde. 

Sans superdrive, avec une hauteur réduite qui imposerait des HDD de 7 mm (limité à 500 Go), quelle serait la raison d'être d'une telle machine par rapport à un MacBook Air 13" ? Surtout que si Apple met aussi à jour les MacBook Air, elle aura peut-être la bonne idée de proposer 4 Go de base et 8 Go en option. 

Les MacBook Air et les MacBook Pro 15 et 17 pouces répondent à des attentes plus précises : mobilité dans un cas et puissance dans l'autre. 

Accessoirement des sources assez fiables ont quand même clairement évoqué les commandes passées par Apple à ses sous-traitants pour des MacBook Pro de 13 et 15 pouces.

Puis tant qu'à faire simple :
MacBook Air 11" SSD 
MacBook 13" SSD mSATA + HDD slim 
MacBook Pro 15" (& 17") SSD mSATA + HDD + Super Drive + carte graphique


----------



## TheloniousMiles (16 Mai 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> MacBook 13" SSD mSATA + HDD slim



Ben oui. Disons 128 + 500 c'est bien suffisant. Je vois mal le Superdrive l'emporter sur une cure d'amincissement.

Par contre je vois également mal apple supprimer le Superdrive du 13" et le laisser sur le 15" et le 17". Ouste le drive qui sert a rien!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Mai 2012)

Un châssis de 15" est bien assez grand pour mettre un DVD vu que c'est plus une question de surface que d'épaisseur. Et question différence, un MacBook "Pro" 13" n'a pas de carte graphique, donc une différence de plus au niveau du superdrive, je ne vois pas ce que ça changerait.


----------



## TheloniousMiles (16 Mai 2012)

Perso j'utilise jamais le Superdrive, donc ils pourraient même l'enlever sans le remplacer par autre chose, ça permettrait d'alléger le MBP et de mieux refroidir en répartissant les composants. C'est pas parce que l'écran est plus grand et donc le portable aussi, qu'il faut se sentir obliger de le remplir "à craquer"... ou alors on pourrait avoir des composants moins miniaturisés et donc moins chers.

PS: et supprimer le superdrive ça encouragerait les gens à se lancer dans iCloud pour tout ce qui est musique.


----------



## Echox (16 Mai 2012)

Pour en revenir au Super Drive je vais vous donner mon avis personnel (quitte à me faire lyncher).

C'est une technologie dépassée datant (selon wiki) de 1995 qui n'a plus lieu d'être !

La mémoire flash l'ayant remplacé, pour ma part et je ne pense pas être le seul. Il est utilisé épisodiquement sur du vieux matériel et seulement si l'on ne peut pas faire sans !!

De plus je ne vois pas le souci pour cette utilisation rare que d'utiliser un autre ordinateur, celui d'un amis ou encore d'investir (20 à 30euro).

Alors oui les gens qui n'ont pas beaucoup de sous, un seul ordinateur et pas d'amis bin ils trinquent encore ! Mais combien de personnes sont dans ce cas ?

Personnellement la dernière utilisation de mon lecteur optique était pour graver Windows XP, alors sérieusement éviter le débat inutile car oui le Super Drive n'a plus sa place et oui il doit être enlevé au même titre que les lecteurs de disquette!


----------



## Emmanuel94 (16 Mai 2012)

il peut être externe, ce qui présente à mon sens beaucoup d'avantages :

- une machine plus légère
- un risque moins grand de panne (le superdrive est une calamité à ce niveau à mon sens), et lorsqu'il est externe on ne fait que racheter un superdrive sans de voir ouvrir sa machine
- plus d'autonomie
- la place ainsi économisée permet de mettre plus d'autres composants comme la batterie


----------



## Pascal_TTH (16 Mai 2012)

Le disque dur date de 1956, il a alors encore moins sa place dans un ordinateur actuel surtout quand on voit les avantages des SSD. On vire le HDD, ça fait encore 100 grammes de gagnés. Il suffit de mettre un externe. 
Puis un MacBook de 13" sans superdrive et plus fin, pas besoin d'attendre, ça existe depuis des années. Ca s'appelle un MacBook Air 13". En plus, il a un écran digne de ce nom.

Pour en revenir à moins futile, un écran rétina 15,4" est 128% plus cher qu'un 1440x900 et un 13,3" retina est 94% plus cher qu'un 1280x800. On passe de 68 $ à 160 $ et de 69 $ à 134 $. Les formats 16/10 sont confirmé d'après un certain  Richard Shim Senior Analyst chez NPD DisplaySearch. Dans une industrie OEM/ODM où on négocie au cent, ça fait lourd...


----------



## Echox (17 Mai 2012)

Le disque dur d'aujourd'hui n'a rien avoir avec celui de 1956 si ce n'est le principe et le nom !! Mais je suis d'accord avec toi dans le sens ou à mon gout on est pas passé au SSD depuis longtemps !

Sinon je trouve que Apple est dans l'optique d'asseoir sont emprise sur le marché et n'a pas peur de rogner sur ses bénéfice (comme pour l'ipad) pour proposer des machines dites "révolutionnaire".

Lien : http://www.usinenouvelle.com/article/l-ipad-3-pres-de-9-plus-cher-a-produire-que-l-ipad-2.N170951
http://app4phone.fr/article-42528/le-cout-de-production-de-lipad-derniere-generation


----------



## Coolsinus (20 Mai 2012)

Le store est ferme !!!!  

Je rigoooooole !  
Moins d'un mois, on tient le bon bout ! 
J'ai checké, aucune news du coté de 9To5


----------



## adlc11 (20 Mai 2012)

J'espère que les prix des futurs nouveaux MacBook Pro ne vont pas augmenter... 1150 euros pour celui d'entrée de gamme, je trouve déjà ça cher. 

Il y a des rumeurs qui disent que, si les nouveaux Macbook pro son équipés d'écran Retina, il est fort possible que le prix grimpe de 100 euros... Pas bon !


----------



## Madalvée (20 Mai 2012)

alexous110394 a dit:


> J'espère que les prix des futurs nouveaux MacBook Pro ne vont pas augmenter... 1150 euros pour celui d'entrée de gamme, je trouve déjà ça cher.
> 
> Il y a des rumeurs qui disent que, si les nouveaux Macbook pro son équipés d'écran Retina, il est fort possible que le prix grimpe de 100 euros... Pas bon !



+ le dollar qui a monté face à l'euro


----------



## Coolsinus (20 Mai 2012)

Ils peuvent pas rajouter 100$/, par contre 50$/, ça, oui, ça s'est déjà vu ! 
50 en plus pour du Retina, tout de suite !!


----------



## Jerome017 (21 Mai 2012)

Coolsinus a dit:


> Ils peuvent pas rajouter 100$/, par contre 50$/, ça, oui, ça s'est déjà vu !
> 50 en plus pour du Retina, tout de suite !!



+ option SSD + écran anti-reflet pour moi 

Et j'espère que celui-là n'aura pas de problèmeSS


----------



## Azety (21 Mai 2012)

vous me donnez mal à la tête, au point que j'arrête de suivre ce sujet et j'attends la sortie officielle.


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (21 Mai 2012)

Surtout les tests...


----------



## Babarsky (22 Mai 2012)

http://www.generation-nt.com/intel-...eur-bureau-prix-tarifs-actualite-1581671.html

c'est moi ou bien ils sont grave à la bourre ?

je parle du site hein, pas d'intel ^^


----------



## kiri_le_clown (22 Mai 2012)

Babarsky a dit:


> http://www.generation-nt.com/intel-...eur-bureau-prix-tarifs-actualite-1581671.html
> 
> c'est moi ou bien ils sont grave à la bourre ?
> 
> je parle du site hein, pas d'intel ^^



Non le site n'est pas à la ramasse, les processeurs de l'article ne sont pas encore sortis et les prix n'étaient pas connus jusqu'à présent.


Sinon, comme signalé sur macbidouille, le refurb est plein à craquer ! La machine est en marche


----------



## Premiumgp (22 Mai 2012)

Vous auriez une date de sortie potentielle ? (Début/fin juin/juillet/aout) ?


----------



## TheloniousMiles (22 Mai 2012)

Premiumgp a dit:


> Vous auriez une date de sortie potentielle ? (Début/fin juin/juillet/aout) ?


Début - mi-juin.


----------



## Swoop250 (22 Mai 2012)

Premiumgp a dit:


> Vous auriez une date de sortie potentielle ? (Début/fin juin/juillet/aout) ?



Comme dit dans ce fil, il *devrait *être annoncé à la WWDC qui a lieu entre le 11 et le 15 juin et du coup sortir dans la foulée...

Enfin... on l'espère   et tant qu'on y est on espère aussi rétina, SSD, USB3, Ivy en mode non grille pain, redesign sympa etc etc.....  ON VEUT TOUT


----------



## CultureMac (22 Mai 2012)

L'annonce des nouveaux MacBook Pro est prévue pour la WWDC.


----------



## Madalvée (22 Mai 2012)

CultureMac a dit:


> L'annonce des nouveaux MacBook Pro est prévue pour la WWDC.


Prévue par qui ?


----------



## Premiumgp (22 Mai 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses.
Etant donné que je vais vendre mon PC d'un jour à l'autre c'est pour savoir si j'attendais un peu ou pas (si c'était fin aout je me voyais pas rester sans ordi pendant 3mois par exemple  ).


----------



## Swoop250 (22 Mai 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Prévue par qui ?



Par la rumeur 

Plus sérieusement (enfin si on peut dire) je crois que la principale source vient de :  
- bloomberg http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...thinner-mac-laptops-sporting-intel-chips.html



> Apple Inc. (AAPL) is preparing a new lineup of thinner MacBook laptops running on more powerful chips made by Intel Corp. (INTC), people with knowledge of the plans said.
> *The MacBook Pro machines, to be unveiled at Apples annual developers conference starting June 11*, also will feature high- definition screens like those on the iPhone and iPad, as well as flash memory to cut startup times and extend battery life, said the people, who asked not to be identified because the plans havent been made public.


 - repris par 9to5 http://9to5mac.com/2012/05/14/apple...lay-ultra-thin-design-and-super-fast-usb-3-3/


----------



## VanZoo (23 Mai 2012)

*Je serais dégouté qu'ils virent la connectique FireWire ! *

Comment ferais-je alors pour capturer mes vidéos avec ma Sony Z7 ( uniquement en FireWire 400 )

En virant aussi l'Ethernet, malgré le possible achat d'un adaptateur, c'est rendre cet appareil moins pro... 

Et puis, la rumeur d'un MacBook Air 15" ferait qu'on y verrait moins claire dans les gammes



Echox a dit:


> Pour en revenir au Super Drive je vais vous donner mon avis personnel (quitte à me faire lyncher).
> 
> C'est une technologie dépassée datant (selon wiki) de 1995 qui n'a plus lieu d'être !
> !



Quand tu bosses en vidéo, BEAUCOUP de clients veulent une copie DvD ( pour le diffuser ) La majorité n'est même pas au blue-ray ( donc obligation compression ) Et la fibre, n'en parlons pas...
La majorité des gens veulent encore des DvD !!!


----------



## M2oSa (23 Mai 2012)

VanZoo a dit:


> *Je serais dégouté qu'ils virent la connectique FireWire ! *
> 
> Comment ferais-je alors pour capturer mes vidéos avec ma Sony Z7 ( uniquement en FireWire 400 )
> 
> ...



Pour la fibre, je crois que tu pourras en profiter pleinement avec le Wi-Fi ac


----------



## Echox (23 Mai 2012)

VanZoo a dit:


> Quand tu bosses en vidéo, BEAUCOUP de clients veulent une copie DvD ( pour le diffuser ) La majorité n'est même pas au blue-ray ( donc obligation compression ) Et la fibre, n'en parlons pas...
> La majorité des gens veulent encore des DvD !!!



Non seulement quand tu bosses en vidéo ! 
L'occasion d'acheter un Graveur Optique de meilleur qualité !

Sinon l'attente deviens très très longue !!


----------



## Jerome017 (23 Mai 2012)

VanZoo a dit:


> *Je serais dégouté qu'ils virent la connectique FireWire ! *
> 
> Comment ferais-je alors pour capturer mes vidéos avec ma Sony Z7 ( uniquement en FireWire 400 )
> 
> ...



Il est vrai que les besoins sont différents chez tout le monde.
Personnellement, je suis graphiste et je m'en contre-fou du Superdrive, ainsi que le RJ45 et le FireWire (Je n'ai aucuns périphériques qui utilisent cette norme). Mais je suis tout de même étonné du choix (si il est bien entendu vrai) d'Apple. Cette machine est destinées aux pros (Normalement) et on enlève les ports "pros". 

Maintenant, soyons fou, imaginons qu'ils fournisse un adaptateur 
Imaginons même plus loin; un adaptateur avec les ports FW 400/800, RJ45, etc le tout en thunderbold pour ne pas étrangler les performances (je ne me rappelle pas les performances de l'USB 3 pour comparer). Pour le Superdrive, je suis pour; si la batterie peut tenir plus longtemps, je ne regretterai pas la suppression Niveau marketing, c'est du benef' pour eux, ils feront en sorte que tu achète leur Superdrive externe.


----------



## Chrone (24 Mai 2012)

Je viens de vendre mon MacBook air. Je vais utiliser l'iPad (3) en attendant qu'Apple sorte ces nouveaux MacBook pro. 

Je ne demande pas la lune ;

Meilleure résolution (c'est déjà le cas sur le air 13" qui a la résolution du MBP 15"). Cela me convient, après si on a du retina pourquoi pas, mais pour regarder quelques vidéos, je ne pense pas que ce soit l'idéal. 

USB 3 (parce que quand même quoi, c'est bien pratique)

Option mat sur tous les modèle 

Je ne pense pas demander l'impossible, je pense même que je n'attends pas grande chose de spécial, je vais donc attendre patiemment la keynote, en espérant qu'ils n'annoncent pas les machines pour la fin de l'été, parce que sinon ça va quand même faire vraiment long ;-)


----------



## Guuus (24 Mai 2012)

Une preuve assez flagrante pour les écrans retina : 
http://www.hardmac.com/news/2012/05/15/proofs-that-retina-hd-display-will-come-to-our-macs

C'est logique qu'Apple sorte des écrans haute résolution pour garder de l'avance sur le marché... Acer a déjà un 11" en 1080p (même si avec windows ça donne un beau fail sur les polices).

Encore quelques semaines à subir mon HP core2duo qui part en lambeaux...


----------



## bgood (24 Mai 2012)

VanZoo a dit:


> *Je serais dégouté qu'ils virent la connectique FireWire ! *
> 
> Comment ferais-je alors pour capturer mes vidéos avec ma Sony Z7 ( uniquement en FireWire 400 )
> 
> ...



Meme cas que toi j'ai un imac j'attend la mise a jours du imac pour le changer et j'ai bien peur de finir par switcher sous pc , car si plus de firewire plus de camera , plus de disque dur ... Une camera pro coute environs 3000 je la changerais pas a cause d'apple...


----------



## TheloniousMiles (24 Mai 2012)

bgood a dit:


> Une camera pro coute environs 3000 je la changerais pas a cause d'apple...


Il y aura des adaptateurs Thunderbolt/Firewire pour légèrement moins de 3000, à mon avis hein..


----------



## bgood (25 Mai 2012)

TheloniousMiles a dit:


> Il y aura des adaptateurs Thunderbolt/Firewire pour légèrement moins de 3000, à mon avis hein..



J'ai vu des adaptateur http://www.macway.com/fr/product/22965/sonnet-echo-adaptateur-expresscard34-thunderbolt.html ça coute environ 150 sans carte firewire ça fait chier Quand tu achète une nouvelle machine ... J'attend de voir les dell précision ya quand même du foutage de gueule au niveau des pro  et a voir si finalcut peut voir la camera brancher via l'adaptateur


----------



## kolargol31 (25 Mai 2012)

je suis dsl si je froisse quelques uns du topic, mais alors je ris aux eclats chez moi en lisant ce topic (et je vous en remercie) car la plupart des personnes qui postent ici, gueulent tout seul...
Car le seul fait que l'on connaisse, c'est que l'on ne sait RIEN!!!

Vous avez beau gueuler déjà cela ne change rien! Dans le sens qu'APPLE ne va pas vous lire...

MAIS surtout, c'est que depuis que l'idée de virer le Superdrive est dans toutes les bouches (ça aussi c'est pas une évidence mais une probabilité), on voit tout et son contraire: le FW qui gicle etc etc... :mouais:

Bref pour ma part, je suivrais la mouvance car je ne pourrai me séparer de l'OS MAC donc je continuerai à acheter MAC et trouverai une solution en fct des améliorations apportées aux produits!

A bon entendeur :love::love::love:


----------



## Chrone (25 Mai 2012)

Quand plusieurs sites (9to5mac etc) annoncent avec quasi certitudes qu'il n'y aura plus de superdrive dans les nouveaux MacBook pro. Je pense qu'on peut les croire sans trop de peur. 

Les rumeurs sont toujours à disséquer c'est bien évident, mais quand elles vont toutes dans le même sens, c'est rare qu'il y ai une surprise de dernière minute. 

Surtout qu'on ne peut pas dire qu'Apple arrive à garder le secrets comme avant sur le hardware...

D'ailleurs, toujours pas de photos flous pour les nouvelles pièces des MBP !?


----------



## bast1981 (25 Mai 2012)

Fiozo a dit:


> Quand plusieurs sites (9to5mac etc) annoncent avec quasi certitudes qu'il n'y aura plus de superdrive dans les nouveaux MacBook pro. Je pense qu'on peut les croire sans trop de peur.
> 
> Les rumeurs sont toujours à disséquer c'est bien évident, mais quand elles vont toutes dans le même sens, c'est rare qu'il y ai une surprise de dernière minute.
> 
> ...



Te souvient tu des rumeur sur l'iphone 5 l'an dernier ??? 
Ca a donné un iphone 4S alors que toutes les rumeurs annoncées avec de gros titres l'iphone 5 avec nouveau design !!!
Donc je pense que effectivement la seul certitude que l'on as c'est qu'on ne sait RIEN !!! :love::love::love:


----------



## jececle59 (25 Mai 2012)

bgood a dit:


> J'ai vu des adaptateur http://www.macway.com/fr/product/22965/sonnet-echo-adaptateur-expresscard34-thunderbolt.html ça coute environ 150 sans carte firewire ça fait chier Quand tu achète une nouvelle machine ... J'attend de voir les dell précision ya quand même du foutage de gueule au niveau des pro  et a voir si finalcut peut voir la camera brancher via l'adaptateur



bonsoir je bosse également dans la vidéo, pas sur que toutes ces adaptateurs ça le fasse avec final cut.
CHez nous on réalise des montages bien souvent en direct chez le client (formations et films de présentations internes dans les entreprises) et perso je me voit mal débarquer avec 10000 adaptateurs à brancher (manque plus que la iceinture !!)
par précaution on a pris le dernier macbookpro core i7 un peu à contre coeur (mais besoin urgent pour un projet) afin d'assurer une continuité avec les caméras et les dd

on est une petite boite de production et pour les investissements on a pas trop le droit à l'erreur.c'est moi qui m'y colle et c'est pas évident d'être sur de la continuité des produits.

le macpro 2006 tourne encore comme une horloge , les imacs dureront moins longtemps  

j'attends le 11 juin pour voir les annonces (macpro ?) mais il se pourrait qu'on aille voir du côté pc car ras le bol des changements intempestifs, car les autres marques communique au moins sur les évolutions !


----------



## Coolsinus (26 Mai 2012)

Attendons la WWDC, je suis sur que Apple nous réserve une belle mise à jour des MacBook Pro et autres Macs, et que vous en serez dans l'ensemble satisfait, à part peut-etre pour quelques changements, mais dont vous vous y habituerez 

Wait and see !


----------



## kolargol31 (26 Mai 2012)

sur tous les anciens threads que j'ai relu, tout le monde s'énerve tout seul, en disant qu'APPLE vont se foutre encore d'eux blablabla
Puis ....... NON en fait ça va! 

Dès que les produits sortent ben ça va plutôt bien :love:

Donc *WAIT & SEE*


----------



## TheloniousMiles (28 Mai 2012)

[YOUTUBE]nJTmOajbX9U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Coolsinus (29 Mai 2012)

Bon bah les nouveaux MacBook Pro seront présentés le 11 Juin normalement, car une Keynote s'y tiendra de 19h00 à 20h30, heure française : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/246332/wwdc-2012-programme-et-application-ios.

Moins de 2 semaines, courage ! 

J'espere vivement qu'ils seront présentés durant cette Keynote, mais si ils ne le sont pas, ça serait quand même très drôle ! Toutes ces personnes qui suivraient cette Keynote, perdant un peu plus espoir au fil des minutes...  :sadique:


----------



## Swoop250 (29 Mai 2012)

Coolsinus a dit:


> Bon bah les nouveaux MacBook Pro seront présentés le 11 Juin normalement, car une Keynote s'y tiendra de 19h00 à 20h30, heure française : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/246332/wwdc-2012-programme-et-application-ios.
> 
> Moins de 2 semaines, courage !
> 
> J'espere vivement qu'ils seront présentés durant cette Keynote, mais si ils ne le sont pas, ça serait quand même très drôle ! Toutes ces personnes qui suivraient cette Keynote, perdant un peu plus espoir au fil des minutes...  :sadique:



Ce qui me fait un peu peur c'est quand on se ballade sur les sujets attendus pour la keynote on parle quasi exclusivement de Ios6, ML voire Iphone 5.... mais peu semble attendre le MPB 2012.

Etant donné que la WWDC est orientée developer j'espère que l'on ne sait pas trop monté la tête a espéré l'annonce du MBP pour le 11 juin.....    c'est que ça commence à faire long !!!!!!


----------



## Goobii (29 Mai 2012)

Alors d'une il y a tjs une keynote d'ouverture à la WWDC donc en rien, si ce n'est les rumeurs, cela concerne les MacBook pro ou autre produit.. Par contre, oui il peut y avoir le fameux One More Thing qui n'a pas été aussi intéressant qu'au passé depuis un moment maintenant ! Et la on peut avoir la surprise... Mais franchement moi je commence à m'impatienter sérieusement. Avant ça me laissait rêveur le culte du secret d'Apple et leur non communication. Maintenant j'avoue qu'au vu de la fréquence de renouvellement de leur machine ça devient franchement pénible ! Et encore je ne suis pas "Pro" et je les plainds ! Autant quand il y a rafraîchissement de la gamme à un rythme particulier et court (6mois) on peut jouer le jeu, mais la non, franchement. Et pourtant j'suis un fanboy !


----------



## Coolsinus (29 Mai 2012)

Je pense qu'on a pas trop à s'inquiéter...Ça fait presque 1 an et demi qu'ils ont pas renouvelé leurs MacBook Pro, les Ivy Bridges Quad et Dual Core seront sortis d'ici le 11 Juin, ils peuvent donc renouveler les 13, 15 et 17 pouces ! 

Quel intérêt ont-ils à attendre ? 

De plus, on attend une maj majeure, donc ils doivent présenter leurs nouveaux MacBook Pro lors d'une Keynote, pas par une simple mise à jour de leur site...

Moi je pense qu'ils vont parler de Mountain Lion et iOS pendant la première heure de la Keynote, puis en One More Thing, comme ils ont fait avec les MacBook Air d'Octobre 2010, ils parlent des nouveaux MacBook Pro avec leur Retina Display, leur Ivy Bridge et leur GT 650M love ! 

Ça va faire presque 2 ans qu'ils ont pas dis comment leurs Macs étaient "Revolutionnaires", il est grand temps de le rappeler aux Fan Boys et aux...acheteurs de PC  

Voili voulou !

Chillez les gens


----------



## Chrone (29 Mai 2012)

Les Ivy Bridges sont sortis des usines en dual core ? 

J'avais lu je ne sais plus ou (peut être ici d'ailleurs) qu'il ne fallait pas espérer les MacBook pro avant juillet justement à cause des procos


----------



## Coolsinus (29 Mai 2012)

Ah...tien maintenant que tu en parles il me semble que c'est plus fin juin qu'ils sortent les Dual Core...

Ouai bah en fait peut-etre pas à la Keynote...Nan mais peut-etre qu'ils ont en avance, grace au partenariat fort avec Intel. 

Tu me plombes mon enthousiasme toi !


----------



## kolargol31 (29 Mai 2012)

rien empeche (cela a ete deja vu)
de sortir d'abord les quad cores puis par la suite les produits propre aux dual cores, par exemple: 

les 15" d'abord, puis les 13" ou MBA par la suite!!! 

faire cohabiter 2 gammes de procos cela a déjà été vu


----------



## Chrone (29 Mai 2012)

J'espère bien ! Je l'attends avec impatience mon nouveau MacBook pro !


----------



## Coolsinus (29 Mai 2012)

Oui mais je doute d'une Keynote présentant seulement une partie de la gamme..


----------



## Chrone (29 Mai 2012)

Ils peuvent très bien tout présenter, puis les sortir en 2 temps.


----------



## Coolsinus (29 Mai 2012)

Vrai, jamais vu, mais pas impossible 
Quelle que soit la date, ces MacBook Pro risquent d'êtres sacrement stylés !


----------



## CultureMac (29 Mai 2012)

Les processeurs Ivy Bridge Dual Core sont prévus pour dimanche 3 Juin donc à temps pour une présentation lors de la Keynote du 11 Juin. 
De plus, il me semble avoir lu qu'Apple avait laissé entendre à Bloomberg que les nouveaux MacBook Pro seront annoncés le 11 Juin.


----------



## Chrone (29 Mai 2012)

Annoncé le 11 juin je pense que cela ne fait aucun doute. 

La question c'est, seront-ils dispos dans la foulée ?

Apple a déjà fait des pré commande pour des machines ?


----------



## Coolsinus (29 Mai 2012)

Bon bah si ils sortent le 3 Juin bah c'est MacBook Pro assurés ! 
Je vais checker du coté de 9To5


----------



## CultureMac (29 Mai 2012)

S'agissant de la disponibilité des MacBook Pro je pense qu'elle pourrait être immédiate car selon les dernières rumeurs il semble que la fabrication des nouveaux MacBook Pro est commencée depuis Avril et s'est accélérée en Mai.


----------



## Chrone (29 Mai 2012)

Comment cela pourrait être possible si les procos ne sont pas encore dispo ?

Intel aurait livré Apple avant tout le monde ?


----------



## CultureMac (29 Mai 2012)

Après je ne fais que relater les rumeurs mais il est vrai qu'il est probable qu'Intel est fourni en priorité Apple, ce qui fût souvent le cas auparavant.


----------



## Babarsky (30 Mai 2012)

Biensur qu'Apple à déjà les processeurs. Franchement, une compagnie comme apple qui ne les aurait pas à moins de 2 semaines de l'annonce ça paraît ridicule d'y penser. 
La conception de ce macbook est sûrement finis depuis plusieurs semaines, ils ont dû avoir les prototypes y'a plusieurs mois, enfin bref franchement le 11 Juin c'est Macbook Pro assuré.
Et encore une fois, je me repète un peu mais je n'excluerais pas une nouvelle gamme...
Donc Macbook pro, je ne sais pas, mais nouvelle machine portable d'Apple je dis oui.


----------



## Swoop250 (30 Mai 2012)

Quelques images pour rêver un peu.... encore 12 jours :rateau: on croise les doigts !!!

http://9to5mac.com/2012/05/29/beaut...enderings-of-new-retina-macbook-pros-gallery/

ce n'est surement qu'un exercice de style mais perso ça m'irait plutot bien :love:


----------



## Chrone (30 Mai 2012)

Ils sont superbes


----------



## Ckartman (30 Mai 2012)

Au vu du style des macbook (presenté dans le lien :http://9to5mac.com/2012/05/29/beauti...-pros-gallery/ ), la possibilité de modifier le Macbook est a exclure, on se retrouverai avec un Macbook  Air qui a de Pro qu'un processeur sans possibilité de modifier la ram (souder sur les MBA) ni le SSD ou HDD...
Enfin on verra bien dans 12 jours


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Mai 2012)

Eux, question connerie, quand on pense qu'ils sont au fond du trou, ils sortent carrément les explosifs pour aller encore plus loin...


----------



## CultureMac (30 Mai 2012)

Apple Store en ligne fermé depuis quelques heures...


----------



## Babarsky (30 Mai 2012)

Serieux ???
Alors ça donne quoi l'apple sotre en ligne ? (j'habite aux usa il est 5h00 du mat ici)


----------



## jedai (30 Mai 2012)

Toujours fermé mais je n'y crois pas trop personnellement ...


----------



## Swoop250 (30 Mai 2012)

jedai a dit:


> Toujours fermé mais je n'y crois pas trop personnellement ...



C'est vrai que le timing serait bizarre... à 10 jours d'une keynote....  faire une MAJ sue l'on espère importante via une MAJ site serait surprenant 

Toujours fermé pour le moment....


----------



## Esuna (30 Mai 2012)

Apple store réouvert. Rien de nouveau.


----------



## jedai (30 Mai 2012)

D'autres produits pourraient sortir aujourd'hui ? 

Ou juste une simple maintenance du site (comme il y a quelques jours/semaines si mes souvenirs sont bon) ?


----------



## Ckartman (30 Mai 2012)

Juste une MAJ mineure à prioris.


----------



## Coolsinus (30 Mai 2012)

Il est referme  ahahhahah  Nan mais cest juste une petite maj


----------



## Swoop250 (30 Mai 2012)

Coolsinus a dit:


> Il est referme  ahahhahah  Nan mais cest juste une petite maj



Bon ok les gars le premier qui le voit rouvrir m'en met un de côté (15" retina pour moi s'il vous plait)


----------



## Madalvée (30 Mai 2012)

C'est juste pour perpétuer le caractère "alternatif" d'Apple.


----------



## TheloniousMiles (30 Mai 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> C'est juste pour perpétuer le caractère "alternatif" d'Apple.


Je dirais même plus: intermittent du spectacle!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (30 Mai 2012)

On aura peut-être droit à des Quad Core encore plus rapides : Core i7 3740QM et Core i7 3840QM... 
http://www.tt-hardware.com/news/mobilite/deja-de-nouveaux-ivy-bridge-core-i7-quad-mobile


----------



## Swoop250 (30 Mai 2012)

Toujours fermé..... ça commence à faire long pour MAJ mineure.... 

OK OK je suis un doux rêveur.....


----------



## kolargol31 (30 Mai 2012)

ben comprends pas là: l'apple store espagnol est ouvert!


----------



## Swoop250 (30 Mai 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> ben comprends pas là: l'apple store espagnol est ouvert!



Toujours fermé..... on joue avec nos nerfs moi je vous le dis  :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:

En même temps c'est vrai que je suis pressé mais un petit "one more thing" pendant une keynote... ça n'a pas de prix


----------



## kolargol31 (30 Mai 2012)

Swoop250 a dit:


> Toujours fermé..... *on joue avec nos nerfs moi je vous le dis*  :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:



moi c'est mon SSD qui a joué avec mes nerfs cet après midi mais ceci est une autre histoire :love::love::love:


----------



## TheloniousMiles (30 Mai 2012)

Euh les mecs jveux pas dire mais c'était juste pour le thermostat "nest" en fait...

Enfin d'après moi, qui n'y connaît pas grand chouize..


----------



## kolargol31 (30 Mai 2012)

je pensais qu'il etait deja en ligne depuis un bail

pitin si ils ont merdouillé autant de temps pour un thermostat bourdel ils vont mettre le store hors ligne pdt une semaine pour le chgt de gamme 

ouais ok je suis de mauvaise foi


----------



## Esuna (1 Juin 2012)

Désolée si la question a déjà été posée, mais pensez-vous que Mountain Lion sera offert si jamais on achète le nouveau Macbook et qu'il n'était pas intégré ?


----------



## kolargol31 (1 Juin 2012)

oui cela est certain....

Si je dis pas de conneries: il est retrocompatible (niveau gratuité) jusqu'à 1 mois...

Pour faire plus clair: si tu achetes ton MBP à une date X, et que ML sort à X+1 mois: il te sera offert


----------



## Chrone (1 Juin 2012)

J'espère bien qu'il nous sera offert !


----------



## Coolsinus (1 Juin 2012)

C'est presque certain. En effet, comme ils l'ont fait l'année dernière, quand tu achètes un Mac entre le moment ou l'OS est présenté officiellement et le moment ou l'OS sort, quand il sort, tu auras la mise à jour gratuitement.

Voila ! Donc si les MacBook Pro sont bien présentés le 11 Juin, en même temps que Mountain Lion, alors si tu l'achètes avant la sortie, tu auras quand même la mise à jour gratuite lors de la sortie 

No worries, be happy !


----------



## Esuna (1 Juin 2012)

Ok merci. Ben j'espère que Mountain Lion ne sortira pas en Aout parce que je souhaite acheter le nouveau Mac en Juin. 

But ... I CAN'T WAIT ! :rateau:


----------



## kolargol31 (1 Juin 2012)

ben si je dis tjrs pas de conneries: il est prévu pour fin de l'ete donc septembre ....


----------



## D1V1D1 (1 Juin 2012)

Oui enfin comme expliqué au dessus, si tu achetes ton Mac neuf après la présentation de ml, tu auras la MaJ gratuite comme l'annee passée, même si celui ci ne sort qu'en septembre. Enfin je trouve ça plutôt logique Donc on va tous attendre le 11 gentillement pour acheter nos iMac, MBP et autres, en espérant que ce soit eux les véritables stars du salon x)


----------



## Chrone (1 Juin 2012)

Je pense plus à septembre également.


----------



## Coolsinus (1 Juin 2012)

Ça sera pas en septembre...mi-Aout fin-Aout mais pas Septembre je pense pas...


----------



## kolargol31 (1 Juin 2012)

fin août: je prefere me dire début septembre pour pas être déçu


----------



## Speedball (3 Juin 2012)

Plus que 7 jours avant la WWDC 2012, mais toujours pas plus de certitudes / rumeurs serieuses


----------



## lyrane (3 Juin 2012)

il risque d'y avoir de la rupture de stock non ?
Ceci dit je n'ai pas attendu et je suis hyper satisfaite de mes achats !


----------



## Babarsky (3 Juin 2012)

Perso je ne crois pas trop à la rupture de stock. C'est pas trop le genre d'apple lors du lancement d'un produit, ils produisent tjs une quantité équivalente à la demande, si ce n'est plus.
Du côté des revendeurs peut-être, mais pas les apple store ni l'apple store online.


----------



## Speedball (4 Juin 2012)

Par contre je pense à une chose 
S'ils virent le superdrive, on aura plus la possibilité de remplacer celui ci pour avoir 2 DD, non ?


----------



## robinrobin (4 Juin 2012)

Ce manque de "grosses rumeurs" à seulement 7 jours de la conférence commence un peu à me faire flipper... Mon vieil ordi de secours ne supporte plus les températures d'été et me lâche petit à petit... Si rien est annoncé le 11 juin, je vais pas pouvoir attendre plus longtemps


----------



## benjy578 (4 Juin 2012)

Encore 7Jours, et on saura tout! Etonnant qu'il n'y est pas plus de rumeurs..


----------



## robinrobin (4 Juin 2012)

benjy578 a dit:


> Encore 7Jours, et on saura tout! Etonnant qu'il n'y est pas plus de rumeurs..



Et surtout qu'il y en ait de plus en plus autour de l'Apple TV, qui selon de plus en plus de blogs sera la star de la conférence... Et je suis pas sûr qu'Apple ait très envie de faire passer ses nouveaux MBP au second plan, dans l'ombre d'un autre produit...


----------



## D1V1D1 (4 Juin 2012)

Personnellement j'y crois, je vois mal Apple continuer à se faire dépasser et distancer par ses concurrents tout au long de l'été, surtout que ça voudrait dire pour la fin 2012 : nouveau Mac, iPhone, iPod, ml, ios ... Bref trop de chose en trop peu de temps, à moins qu'apple cherche à devenir hyper synchro de l'ensemble de ses produits, mais ça induit un silence radio le reste de l'année, et j'imagine mal ça Et puis ce n'est pas une surprise, toutes les rumeurs qui s'emballent ect ... Maintenant, c'est tjrs autour de l'iPhone et de l'ipad, les sites d'infos ne se préoccupent plus vraiment de la famille Mac (du Moins plus autant qu'avant) Il n'y a qu'à voir macge, iPhone 5, pas avant octobre, et tous les jours on a 1/2 posts dessus maintenant ... La communité Mac est devenu trop peu importante pour peser dans l'info compare à la communauté Ibidule


----------



## TheloniousMiles (4 Juin 2012)

benjy578 a dit:


> Encore 7Jours, et on saura tout! Etonnant qu'il n'y est pas plus de rumeurs..


est &#8800; ait


----------



## Coolsinus (4 Juin 2012)

TheloniousMiles a dit:


> est &#8800; ait



Ahahahahah 

@ D1V1D1 : Je suis completement d'accord avec tes deux raisonnements


----------



## Pascal_TTH (4 Juin 2012)

D1V1D1 a dit:


> Personnellement j'y crois, je vois mal Apple continuer à se faire dépasser et distancer par ses concurrents tout au long de l'été, surtout que ça voudrait dire pour la fin 2012 : nouveau Mac, iPhone, iPod, ml, ios ... Bref trop de chose en trop peu de temps, à moins qu'apple cherche à devenir hyper synchro de l'ensemble de ses produits, mais ça induit un silence radio le reste de l'année, et j'imagine mal ça Et puis ce n'est pas une surprise, toutes les rumeurs qui s'emballent ect ... Maintenant, c'est tjrs autour de l'iPhone et de l'ipad, les sites d'infos ne se préoccupent plus vraiment de la famille Mac (du Moins plus autant qu'avant) Il n'y a qu'à voir macge, iPhone 5, pas avant octobre, et tous les jours on a 1/2 posts dessus maintenant ... *La communité Mac est devenu trop peu importante pour peser dans l'info compare à la communauté Ibidule*


 
C'est clair. J'ai même laissé tomber les forums Apple... Toujours les mêmes questions de gens qui n'ont pas fait la moindre recherche. Toujours les débilités sur le "post PC" et compagnie, ça me gave. 

J'attends la fin de la WWDC et je commande un MacBook Pro ou un ultrabook ou encore un bon vieux Thinkpad. Apple aussi s'occupe plus de ses iMachins et fait des OS de moins en intéressants. 

PS : Et si ça ne leak pas plus, c'est peut-être aussi parce qu'Apple va juste foutre un écran Retina et un Ivy Bridge sans rien de plus. L'an dernier, à une semaine, on avait déjà des photos du port Thunderbolt.


----------



## kolargol31 (4 Juin 2012)

Allez Pascal nous fait pas le coup *RESTEEUUHHHHHH *

y en a encore qui posons des questions interessantes, du style:

* si je changes mon HDD je perds la garantie?
* si je change la mémoire je perds la garantie?
* si mon MBP est en panne, APPLE m'en donne un nouveau tout neuf?
* si je vais voir un apple store avec mon MBP qui vient de tomber de 2 m: ils m'en donneront un nouveau?
* j'ai fait tomber de la flotte sur le MBP: ça marche plus, pitin c'est de la merde APPLE
etc etc



ok patapay :love:


----------



## liittle-piianist (4 Juin 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> ...
> 
> y en a encore qui posons des questions interessantes, du style:
> 
> ...



Ca sent le bash sur mon post .. J'aime pas ^_^


----------



## Chrone (4 Juin 2012)

C'est vrai que si changement majeur dans la gamme il y a, le fait qu'aucun cliché soit présent sur la toile est étrange. Les gros sites US arrivent généralement à imager leurs propos. C'est d'ailleurs le cas pour IOS 6.


----------



## TheloniousMiles (4 Juin 2012)

En même temps, moi le design actuel je le trouve parfait donc à part l'affiner d'un ou deux mm "histoire de", je vois pas ce qu'on pourrait attendre comme indices photo.

Moi je m'attends à la suppression du Superdrive donc la place pour plus de batterie et un SSD pour booter l'OS. Et les ecrans rétina c'est sûr, la question est de savoir s'ils seront "de série".


----------



## Chrone (4 Juin 2012)

Si le SuperDrive saute, le design changera forcément. Et ça, c'est bizarre que l'on ne l'est pas encore vu (en photo).


----------



## kolargol31 (4 Juin 2012)

liittle-piianist a dit:


> Ca sent le bash sur mon post .. J'aime pas ^_^



non non 
c'est juste que je constate les faits, et que la fct recherche n'est pas utilisée!!!


----------



## flotow (4 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est clair. J'ai même laissé tomber les forums Apple... Toujours les mêmes questions de gens qui n'ont pas fait la moindre recherche. Toujours les débilités sur le "post PC" et compagnie, ça me gave.
> 
> J'attends la fin de la WWDC et je commande un MacBook Pro ou un ultrabook ou encore un bon vieux Thinkpad. Apple aussi s'occupe plus de ses iMachins et fait des OS de moins en intéressants.
> 
> PS : Et si ça ne leak pas plus, c'est peut-être aussi parce qu'Apple va juste foutre un écran Retina et un Ivy Bridge sans rien de plus. L'an dernier, à une semaine, on avait déjà des photos du port Thunderbolt.


Bof, Snow Leopard fonctionne très bien sur un MBP early 2011 
Le Ivy Bridge apporte beaucoup de chose au niveau chip mais beaucoup moins sur l'utilisation du chip. Tu ne peux pas tout avoir d'un seul coup.
Pt'et que la prochaine révolution, ça sera un iPhone avec un Atom  

P.S : Intel 520 commandé


----------



## Lucieaus (4 Juin 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> non non
> c'est juste que je constate les faits, et que la fct recherche n'est pas utilisée!!!



La fonction recherche est incapable de trouver les requêtes de 3 caractères
Et après certains disent que les gens devraient rechercher avant de demander des conseils sur les .... SSD, entre autre (oh, 3 lettres .....ah bah ça fonctionne pas :rose


----------



## kolargol31 (4 Juin 2012)

et dans les termes: garantie, fiabilité, disque dur, etc etc

y a cb de lettres?


Et je vais t'en apprendre une bien bonne....: 

*tu tapes sur GOOGLE:* *SSD + forum Macgénération* (ou tout ce que tu veux avec moins de 3 lettres)
ben tu verras il va s'axer sur ton fofo préféré, avec les pages que tu recherches...


----------



## Lucieaus (4 Juin 2012)

5 liens en premier et c'est tout. Fiouf ....

ssd site:forums.macg.co

Mieux lorsque l'on connait les opérateurs booléens 

Et puis être obligé de s'enregistrer pour effectuer une recherche, ça aussi ...


----------



## liittle-piianist (4 Juin 2012)

Lol, on va pas disserté sur la recherche sur macgeneration ou via moteur de recherche, je dis qu'il reste des gens assez sympas pour répondre concrétement.


----------



## kiri_le_clown (4 Juin 2012)

Ça commence à re-bouger niveaux Mac, et comment dire... petite phrase qui plait :


> *In fact, WWDC 2012 might be the biggest simultaneous launch of new Macs in Apples history*



source : 9to5mac 

Alors on se calme sur la discussion "recherche" et fantasmons encore une petite semaine  avec probablement des réponses pendant cette WWDC


----------



## TheloniousMiles (4 Juin 2012)

C'est une phrase qui n'engage strictement en rien 9to5mac, donc au risque de jouer les rabats-joie, je la considère vide de sens. Tu parles de créer du buzz...


----------



## kiri_le_clown (5 Juin 2012)

Évidement qu'ils recréent du buzz, mais c'est bien ce qu'on demande !? Même les images "leakées" de ios6 (par exemple) ne sont là que pour le buzz.

Alors certes ce sont encore et toujours des rumeurs mais avec Apple ça marche comme ça ! 9to5Mac disent avoir des sources mais c'est un site que les rumeurs font vivre donc il faut rester réaliste comme avec la plupart des rumeurs !

Mais bon je le sens bien mon petit nouveau MacBook Pro avec ma petite nouvelle Time Capsule


----------



## Coolsinus (5 Juin 2012)

Eh bah !! 
Si ça c'est vrai, y'en a plus d'un qui vont chopper les boules !! : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/247152/les-supposees-caracteristiques-du-macbook-pro-13-2012

J'espere vraiment que c'est un gugus qui s'est amuse car autrement... J'essaye de me rassurer en me disant qu'après une attente de 1 an et demi ils peuvent pas sérieusement présenter ces daubes !
Puis l'hypothèse qui dit qu'ils réservent peut être tout pour le 15" mon oeil ouai ! Comme si Apple allait vendre un ordi salement mis à jour, et à coté mettre un 15" avec un nouveau design, retina, nouvelle CG : GT 650M, QC 2.6 Ghz.... pas possible. 
Soit c'est un fake, soit on est foutu...


----------



## Chrone (5 Juin 2012)

Foutu foutu peut être pas. Si retina il y a, il sera sûrement en option. Donc peut pas besoin de crier au scandale tout de suite


----------



## Coolsinus (5 Juin 2012)

Y'aura pas de Retina en option...
S'ils font le pas vers le Retina sur les ordis, ils vont s'assurer de le mettre un série pour s'assurer que tout le monde sache à quel point c'est REVOLUTIONNAIRE. Ils ne manqueraient pas l'occasion en le mettant simplement en option, je ne pense pas...


----------



## Chrone (5 Juin 2012)

Peut être uniquement du le 15" alors. Les rumeurs ne parlaient que du 15", jamais du 13"


----------



## robinrobin (5 Juin 2012)

Ca va c'est pas comme si il y avait 600 EUROS DE DIFFÉRENCE entre le 13" et le 15" !!! Sympa de penser aux petits budgets encore une fois... L'appartenance à la communauté Mac (du moins celle qui apprécie la qualité) est une nouvelle fois un sport de riche.


----------



## pny (5 Juin 2012)

robinrobin a dit:


> Ca va c'est pas comme si il y avait 600 EUROS DE DIFFÉRENCE entre le 13" et le 15" !!! Sympa de penser aux petits budgets encore une fois... L'appartenance à la communauté Mac (du moins celle qui apprécie la qualité) est une nouvelle fois un sport de riche.



Comme j'ai vu sur un forum "intégriste" Mac, pour les pauvres, y a Acer avec windows.  (Et après ont se demande pourquoi ont reçois des cailloux quand ont dit qu'ont a un Mac :/ )

Bref, attendons de voir ce qui va réellement sortir mais je pense que le MBP 13" se glisse tout doucement vers la sortie au profit du MBA qui va continuer d'évoluer et prendre doucement la place.

Peut être un mal pour un bien futur.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (5 Juin 2012)

Coolsinus a dit:


> Eh bah !!
> Si ça c'est vrai, y'en a plus d'un qui vont chopper les boules !! : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/247152/les-supposees-caracteristiques-du-macbook-pro-13-2012
> 
> J'espere vraiment que c'est un gugus qui s'est amuse car autrement... J'essaye de me rassurer en me disant qu'après une attente de 1 an et demi ils peuvent pas sérieusement présenter ces daubes !
> ...


 
LoLiLoL ! Contairement aux toshops foireux des gugus de 9to5 qui s'amusent à faire n'importe quoi, ici, c'est une photo... Alors soit c'est un très beau fake d'étiquette avec les bonnes polices, toussa, soit la montagne va accoucher d'une souris et pas d'un lion. 

Soit dit en passant, comme à chaque fois, les gens se sont imaginé n'importe quoi attendant une pseudo révolution et inventant eux-mêmes des arguments pour justifier leurs croyances. Au final, Apple va juste mettre des Ivy Bridge ainsi que l'USB 3.0 qui va de paire et un nouveau GPU sur le 15"... et vogue la galère ! Ceci étant, avec de telles specs, le MacBook "Pro" 13" deviendra juste une vaste blague...


----------



## kolargol31 (5 Juin 2012)

ben y en a qui disent que le 13" va à sa perte .... Donc bon je trouverai cela normal...

Moi ce qui continue à me faire peur: Pas de Mac pro, ....
Donc pas top pour les pros: designers etc etc


----------



## Pascal_TTH (5 Juin 2012)

C'est le modèle qu'Apple vend le plus... Apple ne va donc pas arrêter de le vendre. Il suffit de regarder ce qui est en stock dans les magasins qui vendent de l'Apple pour se faire une idée de la part des ventes des Mac.

Accessoirement, Apple ne vise quand même pas le marché des Pro. Ils n'ont même plus de serveurs et des machines professionnelles avec 1 an de garantie et même pas sur site... Ne confondons pas pros et bobos. :sleep:


Sur ce, je vais aller me coller un belle tranche de rire en lisant les commentaires...


----------



## SteamEdge (5 Juin 2012)

Se serai totalement débile de la part d'Apple si ça venait à être vrai. Pourquoi mettre de la mémoire 1600MHz si c'est pour être accompagné d'un antique Disque Dur 5400trs ? C'est totalement illogique. Apple plaide l'expérience utilisateur, et ce qui ralentit le plus l'ordinateur de l'utilisateur c'est son DD...

PS : le fait qu'il soit noté Mac OS X et non OS X me fait plus penser au fake...


----------



## Chrone (5 Juin 2012)

Les SSD sont encore cher vu les capacités. Il ne faut pas espérer voir des SSD de série sur les MacBook pro. En tout cas je ne pense pas que ça sera le cas, et si je me trompe tant mieux


----------



## Rom33 (5 Juin 2012)

Personnellement, ça ne m'étonnerait pas du tout qu'il y ait une mise à jour mineure de ce type, pour l'ensemble de la gamme pro.

On attendait déjà une refonte l'an dernier et elle n'avait pas eu lieu. J'ai l'impression qu'Apple manque d'audace avec les MBP. Enfin on verra bien...


----------



## ziommm (5 Juin 2012)

SteamEdge a dit:


> Pourquoi mettre de la mémoire 1600MHz si c'est pour être accompagné d'un antique Disque Dur 5400trs ?



Je me disais déjà la même chose avant le cru 2010, et pourtant...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (5 Juin 2012)

C'est pas le HDD 5400 rpm qui fait pitié, ça se change pour pas bien cher et en pas longtemps. C'est l'écran en 1280x800...  J'ai un netbook à 299  avec un écran 10" en 1280x720.


----------



## ziommm (5 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est pas le HDD 5400 rpm qui fait pitié, ça se change pour pas bien cher et en pas longtemps. C'est l'écran en 1280x800...  J'ai un netbook à 299  avec un écran 10" en 1280x720.



C'est vrai pour l'écran. Mais je suis pas d'accord pour le HDD. L'argument serait valable pour un HP à 600, mais pas pour une machine dont le prix d'entrée est à 3 chiffres.

Quand j'ai investit un mois de salaire dans mon portable, c'était pas pour devoir mettre les mains dans le "cambouis" (et pourtant j'adore ça).

Non pas que ça soit dramatique, mais bon, le prix appelle certaines attentes, tout de même.


----------



## Echox (6 Juin 2012)

Tous le mondes s'emballes pour un oui ou pour un non selon la rumeur de jour, s'il vous plait laissé le temps au temps, on aura bien l'occasion de débattre ultérieurement entre nous (dans la joie et la bonne humeur) des choix de Apple.

Pour le moment que chacun prenne son mal en patience et ne crie pas au diable.
Tous le monde s'est pris la tête à crier au scandale pour le Mac Pro il semble qu'il n'en est rien ! 

Patience les amis


----------



## Pascal_TTH (6 Juin 2012)

Apple va quand même jusqu'à monter un ridicule disque dur 5400 rpm dans les MacBook Pro de 15 et 17 pouces à plus de 2000 &#8364;... 

Quand on voit un Asus Zenbook 13,3 pouces (modèle UX32VD) entre 999 et 1499 &#8364; avec :
Intel Core i5-3317U 1,7 GHz 
NVIDIA GeForce GT 620M
24 Go SSD + 320 Go 5400 rpm (remplaçable)
13,3" 1920x1080 Mat IPS+
326 x 223 x 18 mm
1,47 Kg avec batterie 48 Wh
Un slot mémoire SoDimm
Châssis alu et composite
Touchpad multi de grande taille

On ne peut que constater qu'Apple est à la rue avec son MacBook Pro/Air 13... Juste pour situer, la GeForce GT 620M est facilement 2x plus rapide que la GeForce GT 330M des MacBook Pro 15" 2010 et laisse sur place les HD Graphics d'Intel. Apple préfère mettre ses moyens en R&D pour les iTrucs qui lui rapportent bien plus que les Mac.

Au passage, le gars qui a publié la photo avec les specs du 13 pouces a ajouté :


> New Macbook Pro 15 inch:
> i7 2820 2.3GHZ/2x2GB/500GB
> i7 2860 2.5GHZ/2x4GB/750GB
> Custom 2.7GHZ/2x4GB/1TB
> Card is NV GT650M 1G


 
C'est nawak au niveau des processeurs vu que ce sont des Sandy Bridge...


----------



## Jerome017 (6 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Apple va quand même jusqu'à monter un ridicule disque dur 5400 rpm dans les MacBook Pro de 15 et 17 pouces à plus de 2000 ...
> 
> Quand on voit un Asus Zenbook 13,3 pouces (modèle UX32VD) entre 999 et 1499  avec :
> Intel Core i5-3317U 1,7 GHz
> ...



Espérons quand même que ce ne soit pas le cas, si Apple remet des Sandy Bridge alors que tout le monde attends les Ivy Bridge en plus de retirer les ports "pro", ils vont s'en prendre plein la gueule Enfin, bon, on lit tellement de rumeurs qu'on en devient dingue Plus que 5 jours


----------



## DJ-Snowly (6 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Apple va quand même jusqu'à monter un ridicule disque dur 5400 rpm dans les MacBook Pro de 15 et 17 pouces à plus de 2000 ...
> 
> Quand on voit un Asus Zenbook 13,3 pouces (modèle UX32VD) entre 999 et 1499  avec :
> Intel Core i5-3317U 1,7 GHz
> ...



Si Apple ne fait que cette simple MAJ avec des processeurs d'anciennes généraiton, ils vont se prendre une belle claque dans la gueule. 

Ce que je pense personnellement, c'est la photo des specs du MBP 13" 2012 est la version en entrée de gamme qui pourrait être calé à un prix un peu moins cher. Après il est possible qu'il y est une version avec un écran Retina et quelque chose de mieux en therme graphique... etc...

Enfin bon, on verra. Même si j'ai du mal à me croire moi-même.


----------



## kolargol31 (6 Juin 2012)

moi cela me gave de penser, 

ce qui me fait peur et ce qui me fait mal au coeur c'est que la "fin" d'apple coincide avec le décès de S.Jobs, je m'explique:

SI ils sortent des SB dans leurs MBPs (ce que je souhaite pas), c'est comme si ils sciaient la branche où ils sont assis... en terme d'ordinateur portable 
après on sait qu'ils sont dans leurs p*tin de Ibidules de m**de....
et donc ils tueraient ce que SJ souhaitait (je pense) en terme de PC...


Donc on verra


Ce qui me chagrine c'est que je serai dans l'avion le jour de l'annonce: grrrrrrrrr
(bon c'est pour aller au japon....) 



PS: ils ont qd meme leur OS qui deglingue enfin là aussi on pourrait en parler ....


----------



## ergu (6 Juin 2012)

DJ-Snowly a dit:


> Si Apple ne fait que cette simple MAJ avec des processeurs d'anciennes généraiton, ils vont se prendre une belle claque dans la gueule.



J'adore ce genre d'analyse économique fouillée et pointue à base de réaction épidermique de deux pelés et trois tondus.
J'adore.


----------



## DJ-Snowly (6 Juin 2012)

ergu a dit:


> J'adore ce genre d'analyse économique fouillée et pointue à base de réaction épidermique de deux pelés et trois tondus.
> J'adore.



C'est un constat. Apple a toujours été à jours jusqu'ici. C'est bien la 1ère fois en 10 ans que je vois ça chez eux. Ils ont un certains retard sur le plan technique qui est irréfutable. Dire l'inverse serait de nier une évidence. Et si ils mettent vraiment des processeurs Sandy Bridges qui ont maintenant plus d'un an et demi dans des Macs dis "de dernière génération", il est claire que ce ne sera ni à l'avantage d'Apple, ni à celle de l'utilisateur.


----------



## ergu (6 Juin 2012)

DJ-Snowly a dit:


> C'est un constat. Apple a toujours été à jours jusqu'ici. C'est bien la 1ère fois en 10 ans que je vois ça chez eux. Ils ont un certains retard sur le plan technique qui est irréfutable. Dire l'inverse serait de nier une évidence. Et si ils mettent vraiment des processeurs Sandy Bridges qui ont maintenant plus d'un an et demi dans des Macs dis "de dernière génération", il est claire que ce ne sera ni à l'avantage d'Apple, ni à celle de l'utilisateur.



Ouais, sauf que qui achète un mac?
Un switcheur - il restera sur PC sous prétexte que Apple n'a pas mis le dernier processeur dans ses machines ? Je ne pense pas pour la grand emajorité d'entre eux.
Un mac-user qui renouvelle sa machine et celui là, SI ce n'est pas un vrai besoin pour cause de matos obsolète, il se peut qu'il diffère son achat à la génération suivante.

En gros, il se peut que ça génère une baisse des ventes par rapport à ce qu'elles auraient pu être mais on est très loin de "la grosse baffe dans la gueule"


----------



## Chrone (6 Juin 2012)

Qui vous a dit que ça ne serait pas des IVY ? La rumeur chinoise ?

Arrêtez de vous emballer pour rien, attendons lundi


----------



## DJ-Snowly (6 Juin 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Ouais, sauf que qui achète un mac?
> Un switcheur - il restera sur PC sous prétexte que Apple n'a pas mis le dernier processeur dans ses machines ? Je ne pense pas pour la grand emajorité d'entre eux.
> Un mac-user qui renouvelle sa machine et celui là, SI ce n'est pas un vrai besoin pour cause de matos obsolète, il se peut qu'il diffère son achat à la génération suivante.
> 
> En gros, il se peut que ça génère une baisse des ventes par rapport à ce qu'elles auraient pu être mais on est très loin de "la grosse baffe dans la gueule"



Une baisse des ventes, c'est une "baffe dans la gueule" pour Apple.


----------



## Rom33 (6 Juin 2012)

Vous en parlez comme si c'était acquis, ce n'est qu'une rumeur, qui n'a pas l'air très fiable en plus...

Si Apple choisissait de rester sur Sandy Bridge, ça pourrait bien être à cause de problèmes de chauffe. Et n'oubliez pas que la plupart des gens ne verraient même pas que le processeur est "vieux", ils verraient juste que c'est un Core i7 et qu'il a une grosse fréquence. Par contre un écran label Retina, ça ils le verraient et ça serait un gros argument d'achat.

Même les pros pourraient se satisfaire d'une meilleure résolution, meilleure carte graphique et de plus de RAM même avec des Sandy Bridge. D'autant que ce sont des processeurs déjà très puissants et que le gain avec Ivy Bridge n'est pas monstrueux non plus.

Mais bon encore une fois, ça reste une rumeur très peu probable...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (6 Juin 2012)

http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2012/06/06/les-specifications-du-nouveau-macbook-pro-15

Ca fait vraiment deux poids et deux mesures... 

Un Quad Core dans une machine de 18,8 mm, ça me fait juste très peur !

Enfin, cette fois, ça sent un peu le fake vu que le processeur n'existe pas.

De moi-même sur la news en question : 


> Un CPU avec un TDP de 45 Watts dans un châssis de 12 mm à maximum 14 mm, bonjour la plaque chauffante...
> 
> Puis sérieusement, comment est-ce qu'on peut mettre un écran de 15,4 pouces qui fait 33.2 x 20.7 cm dans une machine large de 34.30 cm ? Ca laisse ~5 mm de chaque côté...
> 
> ...


----------



## kolargol31 (6 Juin 2012)

là on nage ds le n'importe nawak 

enfin si c'est vrai avoir une telle machine ce serait du feu de dieu 

je revends mon late 2011 direct!


----------



## Esuna (6 Juin 2012)

Bon allé J-5, ça va vite arriver.


----------



## Chrone (6 Juin 2012)

@pascal_tth : j'ai lu ton post sur MacBi est c'est vrai que ton raisonnement est logique. Cela paraît compliqué voir impossible. 

Apple n'a plus d'exclu sur les processeurs depuis belle lurette maintenant, je pense que cette photo est une fausse, ni plus, ni moins. 

On sera fixé lundi, ça va vite arriver


----------



## TheloniousMiles (6 Juin 2012)

La mort d'une rumeur:



Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Un CPU avec un TDP de 45 Watts dans un châssis de 12 mm à maximum 14 mm, bonjour la plaque chauffante...
> 
> Puis sérieusement, comment est-ce qu'on peut mettre un écran de 15,4  pouces qui fait 33.2 x 20.7 cm dans une machine large de 34.30 cm ? Ca  laisse ~5 mm de chaque côté...
> 
> ...



_Élémentaire, mon cher Watson._


----------



## D1V1D1 (6 Juin 2012)

Alors là, j'ai hâte de voir la levée de bouclier contre la hausse des prix des MBP x) À mon avis on va avoir droit à 4 modèles de MBP, 2 "basiques" 15" et 17" sans retina sûrement, et 2 autres "très haut de gamme" en retina. Enfin peut on encore parler de "haut de gamme" avec un ordinateur à 3200, ou devrions nous appeler ça plutôt "ordinateur de luxe" ?


----------



## Swoop250 (6 Juin 2012)

D1V1D1 a dit:


> Alors là, j'ai hâte de voir la levée de bouclier contre la hausse des prix des MBP x) À mon avis on va avoir droit à 4 modèles de MBP, 2 "basiques" 15" et 17" sans retina sûrement, et 2 autres "très haut de gamme" en retina. Enfin peut on encore parler de "haut de gamme" avec un ordinateur à 3200&#8364;, ou devrions nous appeler ça plutôt "ordinateur de luxe" ?



Apparemment il est est question de dollar australien du coup le 3200$  ça serait plutot 2 500 &#8364;

Par contre effectivement si on compare le 17" sur le store australien est à 2 900$ ce qui ferait une petite augmentation des familles de 300$ sur les nouveaux MBP 17 soit 240&#8364;    aie aie aie !!!!


----------



## TheloniousMiles (6 Juin 2012)

Le souci de vérification est malheureusement trop souvent un luxe, lui aussi.


----------



## D1V1D1 (6 Juin 2012)

Autant pour moi le 17" est à 2900 dollars australien, ça nous ramène à 2759 mathématiquement, ça passe encore en fait ===>[- ]


----------



## Speedball (6 Juin 2012)

2526 le MBP hdg sans options, ils nous prendraient vraiment pour des vaches à lait


----------



## TheloniousMiles (6 Juin 2012)

D1V1D1 a dit:


> Autant pour moi le 17" est à 2900 dollars australien, ça nous ramène à 2759 mathématiquement, ça passe encore en fait ===>[- ]


http://bit.ly/LlLAVj


----------



## liittle-piianist (6 Juin 2012)

TheloniousMiles a dit:


> http://bit.ly/LlLAVj



=D


----------



## H.Cassandre (6 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2012/06/06/les-specifications-du-nouveau-macbook-pro-15
> 
> Ca fait vraiment deux poids et deux mesures...
> 
> ...



Encore merci.


----------



## Coolsinus (6 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Un CPU avec un TDP de 45 Watts dans un châssis de 12 mm à maximum 14 mm, bonjour la plaque chauffante...
> 
> Puis sérieusement, comment est-ce qu'on peut mettre un écran de 15,4 pouces qui fait 33.2 x 20.7 cm dans une machine large de 34.30 cm ? Ca laisse ~5 mm de chaque côté...
> 
> ...




Et un ecran bords à bords ?
Et un chassis plus fin ?
Et un CPU customize ?

Bon pour le ratio de l'ecran la...


----------



## iMacounet (6 Juin 2012)

Moi j'espère que le MacBook Pro conservera son SuperDrive ...

Edit : "16GB de Ram" J'y croit pas du tout, comme pour la 7770M.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (6 Juin 2012)

Je me demande si je ne ferais pas mieux de commander un MacBook Pro 15" actuel maintenant. Au moins, si le nouveau ne me revient pas, j'aurai un modèle qui me va. Si le nouveau est mieux, je profite de mon droit de rétractation. 

PS : Il n'y a pas de refurb en Belgique, donc pas possible de retrouver un 2011 en 1680x1050 par la suite.


----------



## kolargol31 (6 Juin 2012)

c'est ce que j'avais fait si tu te souviens 

entre un early 2011 et un lately 2011

j'hesitais vraiment vraiment mais là plus du tout...

Pour ma part va y avoir une revente: mon late 2011 en HD mat, avec 16Go en 1600MHz, Optic bay + 750Go  et un CRUCIAL M4

enfin si le prochain promet


----------



## Etienne000 (6 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je me demande si je ne ferais pas mieux de commander un MacBook Pro 15" actuel maintenant. Au moins, si le nouveau ne me revient pas, j'aurai un modèle qui me va. Si le nouveau est mieux, je profite de mon droit de rétractation.
> 
> PS : Il n'y a pas de refurb en Belgique, donc pas possible de retrouver un 2011 en 1680x1050 par la suite.



Tu as une possibilité de retour sous 15 jours et il est très probable que les nouveaux sortent durant le WWDC, franchement, tu peux acheter, tu ne risques rien, non ? 

Par contre, prends en dalle mate si possible .


----------



## Coolsinus (6 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je me demande si je ne ferais pas mieux de commander un MacBook Pro 15" actuel maintenant. Au moins, si le nouveau ne me revient pas, j'aurai un modèle qui me va. Si le nouveau est mieux, je profite de mon droit de rétractation.
> 
> PS : Il n'y a pas de refurb en Belgique, donc pas possible de retrouver un 2011 en 1680x1050 par la suite.



C'est ton droit, mais je te dis pas la pollution...Ils vont devoir le verifier, refaire le packaging, remettre une nouvelle boite...


----------



## flambi (6 Juin 2012)

Surtout qu'à la sortie des hypothétiques MBP 2012, les MBP late 2011 vont baisser de prix !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (6 Juin 2012)

Même si les prix des 2011 baissent avec l'arrivée des 2012, je ne vois pas très bien où trouver un MacBook Pro 15 2,4 GHz HiRes. Aucune boutique en ligne n'a ce genre de machine en stock... Il y a deux semaines, j'ai fait le tour des boutiques de mon ''bled'', aucun n'avait un MacBook Pro HiRef...


----------



## Etienne000 (6 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Même si les prix des 2011 baissent avec l'arrivée des 2012, je ne vois pas très bien où trouver un MacBook Pro 15 2,4 GHz HiRes. Aucune boutique en ligne n'a ce genre de machine en stock... Il y a deux semaines, j'ai fait le tour des boutiques de mon ''bled'', aucun n'avait un MacBook Pro HiRef...



Donc, tu achètes maintenant, t'embêtes pas


----------



## kolargol31 (6 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Même si les prix des 2011 baissent avec l'arrivée des 2012, je ne vois pas très bien où trouver un MacBook Pro 15 2,4 GHz HiRes. Aucune boutique en ligne n'a ce genre de machine en stock... Il y a deux semaines, j'ai fait le tour des boutiques de mon ''bled'', aucun n'avait un MacBook Pro HiRef...



allez je te vends le mien


----------



## Pascal_TTH (7 Juin 2012)

C'est gentil mais non, je veux un neuf. :rateau:


Ah, j'ai trouvé ! La nouvelle gamme Apple va aller ainsi :

Six nouveaux designs : 
MacBook Air 11" (2 modèles) 
MacBook Air 13" (2 modèles) : ils remplacent les MacBook Pro 13" actuels (plus fin et sans ODD)...
MacBook Pro 15" (2 modèles) : le moins cher avec écran normal / le hdg avec retina 

Un vieux comme à l'époque du MacBook blanc :
MacBook (Pro) 13" unibody : à prix cassé

Je viens d'écrire des horreurs !


----------



## Emmanuel94 (7 Juin 2012)

j'étais totalement convaincu que le nouveau MBP ne sortirai pas vant la rentrée, de même que pour le MacBook Air.

Je me sens moins concerné, puisque je viens de remplacer mon MBP mid 2008 par un MBP mid 2009, qui n'est pas beaucoup plus puissant, mais qui reste malgré tout totalement adapté à mes besoins, c'est le premier MBP unobody, et je suis surpris par la taille de l'écran qui semble immense par rapport à celui du MBA 13'.

je vais enfin pouvoir utiliser Excel et Filemaker à fond

Pour en revenir aux MBP, ils ont toujours été des machines très chères, un 15' en 2006 c'était pres de 2000 , puisque ces machines sont plus destinées aux professionnels qu'aux amateurs.

D'autre part, la course à la performance ne se justifie que lorsque l'on a l'usage de cette puissance,  et le plus souvent nous n(utilisons qu'une partie limitée de cette puissance.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (7 Juin 2012)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Je me sens moins concerné, puisque *je viens de remplacer mon* *MBP mid 2008 par un MBP mid 2009*, qui n'est pas beaucoup plus puissant, mais qui reste malgré tout totalement adapté à mes besoins, c'est le premier MBP unobody, *et je suis surpris par la taille de l'écran qui semble immense par rapport à celui du MBA 13'*.
> 
> je vais enfin pouvoir utiliser Excel et Filemaker à fond.


 
Rien compris...


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (7 Juin 2012)

Tu vas faire quoi au final Pascal ? Tu prends un late 2011 ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (7 Juin 2012)

Oui, je vais prendre un modèle late 2011 sur l'Apple Store en ligne. Je compte le  commander ce soir ou demain dans la journée. Je le recevrai dans le courant de la semaine prochaine. Ainsi, je suis sûr d'avoir au moins un modèle éprouvé qui me conviendra et si les tests des nouveaux sont posirifs et/ou qu'il me plait plus, je profiterai de mon droit de rétractaction.

Dans l'hypothèse où les toshops et la photo des specs de 9to5 seraient révélateurs, un Quad Core et un processeur graphique aussi puissants dans une machine aussi fine, ça me fait peur au niveau de la chaleur et du bruit. Il est quand même loin le temps de MacBook Pro silencieux... Maintenant, dès qu'on exploite la puissance, ça gueule !


----------



## Salman al-Faransi (7 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Moi aussi j'hésitais à m'en prendre un aujourd'hui sur le Refurb (15"), mais je voulais savoir :
- Le droit de rétractation donne lieu à un avoir ou remboursement ?
- Combien de fois peut-on avoir droit à se rétracter (je veux dire si je me rétracte et je recommande, aurais-je encore le droit ?)
- Est-ce que ça vaut le coup de commander sur le refurb maintenant, et la renvoyer sous 14 jours si les nouveaux macbook pro me plaisent ? Ou faut-il mieux attendre ?
- Les prix baisseront-ils sur le refurb si nouvelle gamme il y a ? Si oui, de combien à peu près ?

Merci


----------



## Pascal_TTH (7 Juin 2012)

- Remboursement sur la carte de crédit utilisée. 
- Un droit de rétractation par commande. Rien n'interdit de toujours te rétracter.
- Sur le refurb, tu auras encore des modèles 2011 pendant plusieurs mois. Donc pas de réel impératif de commande avant l'arrivée des nouveaux.
- Je ne sais pas (pas de refurb dans mon pays).


----------



## Janeau (7 Juin 2012)

il me semble que les prix 2011 sur le refurb vont baisser à l'arrivée du 2012, donc l'attente de quelques jours me parait un bon conseil.


----------



## Chrone (7 Juin 2012)

Sauf si quelqu'un veut une configuration perso. Et c'est ce qu'à l'air de vouloir pascal.


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (7 Juin 2012)

Je voulais faure la meme, mais vu que je le prends à crédit, le trmps qu ils valident mon dossier, les nouveaux seront sortis et du coup je n aurais plus de possibilité de prendre le model voulu... Je suis bon pour les nouveaux je pense... ?


----------



## Salman al-Faransi (7 Juin 2012)

Janeau a dit:


> il me semble que les prix 2011 sur le refurb vont baisser à l'arrivée du 2012, donc l'attente de quelques jours me parait un bon conseil.



De l'ordre de combien (Peut-être certains ont pu comparer la baisse des reconditionnés de 2010 à la sortie du Macbook 2011) ??? :rose:


----------



## robinrobin (7 Juin 2012)

Tout ce que vous me dites là me fait bien peur... 

Cela veut dire que si je souhaite prendre un MBP 13" (pour des raisons économiques), je ne suis pas sûr qu'il en existe toujours la semaine prochaine ? Cela voudrait dire que je devrais me rabattre sur un MBA 13" ou alors faire péter la carte bancaire pour me prendre un MBP 15"... ou alors le prendre sur le refurb ?

La politique du secret commence à me gaver sérieusement...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (7 Juin 2012)

Faut pas sombrer dans l'excès. Si tu veux du 13", tu en trouves dans n'importe quel magasin réel ou en ligne. Des tas de vendeurs ont des stocks des modèles actuels. C'est juste pour les modèles CTO que ça pose problème (surtout dans les pays sans refurb). Et c'est mon cas. Si je ne commande pas un MacBook Pro 2011 15" en 1680x1050, je n'aurai plus la possibilité d'en acheter un neuf après le lancement des nouveaux...
Si je me voulais un MacBook Pro 15" de base en 1440x900, je ne me poserais même pas de questions. Il y en a sur Amazon, Rue Du Commerce, Top Achat, Pixmania, 3suisse (sic) et plein d'autres sites. Il y en a même au centre commercial à deux pas de chez moi.

Par contre, ça fait clairement chier cette politique du secret... J'ai passé l'âge d'attendre une surprise du Père Noël.


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (7 Juin 2012)

ouai moi assi je le veux en HR mais dalle brillante (oui je sais...)

C'est pour celà que le fait de le prendre à crédit comme je disais le temps de validation du dossier, va faire que ce seront les nouveaux qui sortiront... 
Je m'y suis pris trop tard


----------



## Pascal_TTH (7 Juin 2012)

Non, tu n'es pas seul...  Et je ne parle pas du crédit.


----------



## flotow (7 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Non, tu n'es pas seul...  Et je ne parle pas du crédit.


Mais tu es tombé sur la tête ? :afraid: 

P.S : 0.2&#8364;/GB


----------



## Swoop250 (8 Juin 2012)

Le retina se confirme de plus en plus    Bon ok apparemment on risque de le payer au prix fort.... si au moins la dalle est de qualité ça ne me gêne pas trop.... j'ai quand même un peu peur d'essuyer les plâtres avec ce nouveau modèle 

Certaines App auraient fait des MAJ avec option "retina display"  http://9to5mac.com/2012/06/08/retin...e-ahead-of-apples-wwdc-unveiling/#more-192903

Encore 4 jours, que c'est long


----------



## Pascal_TTH (8 Juin 2012)

> Unlike Mac display settings of today, these Retina Display settings will not be marked with numbers/resolution sizes, but with descriptions such as big, small, or optimal, according to these software-based findings. *The long-awaited resolution independence is upon us*.



LoL, ça fait bien une dizaine d'années que ça existe sous Windows. Depuis Windows Vista on a 100% (native), 125% et 150%. Dans ces deux derniers modes, tout (interface, icônes, polices) est agrandi de 20% et 50%. Quand je mets 150% sur mon 24" en 1920x1200, on dirait qu'il est 1280x800 mais tout est bien propre et lissé. 

S'il y a bien des écrans rétina, il faudra voir à quelles résolutions (virtuelles) correspondront small, big et optimal. Si c'est 2560x1600 en natif (= small ?), 1280x800 en big et 1440x900 ou 1680x1050 optimal, ce sera sympathique. Une chose est sûre, je ne sais plus bosser sur un 15" en 1920x1200, ça me fatigue trop. 1680x1050 me convient par contre très bien.  

Il n'y aura aussi peut-être qu'un seul écran rétina optionnel sur le MacBook Pro 15" (la machine leakée à 3100 dollars australiens). En même temps, ça tendrait à confirmer le leak de 9to5 est "crédible". En plus, je repense à une chose à propos des IVB. Lors de leur présentation privée au Cebit, les gens d'Intel ont dit que les constructeurs pouvaient limiter le TDP et/ou les fréquences d'un modèle selon le système de refroidissement. Ce serait donc un Core i7 3820 limité à 100 MHz de moins (via BIOS/UEFI).


----------



## kiri_le_clown (8 Juin 2012)

En tout cas ça bouge ! 
Encore une "nouvelle" rumeur (AppleInsider) pour la ligne des portables.

Vivement les réponses . . . !


----------



## Niarlatop (8 Juin 2012)

L'indépendance de définition sur Windows c'est tout de même une vaste blague. Sur le principe c'est en place depuis Vista, dans les fait on trouve très régulièrement des logiciels qui ne le gèrent pas, ou qui le gèrent mal. On a donc un système patchwork, composé alternativement de grosses et petites icônes, de textes qui dépassent des fenêtres, etc.

Même souci sous Linux, où il faut parfois gérer plusieurs toolkits graphiques, en fonction des logiciels qu'on utilise.

Le côté fermé d'Apple que j'ai en horreur habituellement pourrait ici montrer ses avantages, en "forçant" les devs à bien gérer l'indépendance de définition pour avoir le droit d'entrer dans l'AppStore. Le problème continuera de se poser pour les programmes tiers les moins maintenus, mais OSX pourrait viser une meilleure cohérence qui Windows et Linux à ce niveau.

Ceci dit, peut-être que j'attends trop d'Apple et que ce sera la même galère


----------



## Pascal_TTH (8 Juin 2012)

Tu te berces d'illusions. Ce n'est pas de la faute des éditeurs d'OS si les éditeurs qui pondent des programmes codent comme des tanches. Accessoirement, on ne peut pas accuser des vieux programmes de ne pas être 100% compatibles avec des toutes nouvelles API. Quand on voit le temps qu'Apple elle même a mis pour généraliser Cocoa même dans OS X... Même sur iTruc tout n'est pas conçu pour le retina.


----------



## Gauthier (8 Juin 2012)

J'y connais pas grand chose, mais ça change vraiment quelque chose le "retina" ?

Ce que j'espère surtout moi c'est qu'ils passeront au SSD, mais bon je crois que c'est pas encore pour tout de suite...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (8 Juin 2012)

Le prix.

Certainement pas de SSD en série.


----------



## salisalu (8 Juin 2012)

D'après la dernière news de macgé il y aurai une rumeur qui prétend que les mbp superdrive subsisteraient ? Si c'est vrai cela m'interresse car je crois que je vais avoir dû mal à dire adieux au lecteur dvd.


----------



## Gauthier (8 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Le prix.



C'est bien ce qui me semblait, juste encore un argument marketing quoi 



Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Certainement pas de SSD en série.



Je suis quand même déçu sur ce coup. J'avais entendu parler d'un éventuel système où l'OS serait simplement sur une petite barrette SSD et où on conserverait un HDD, ça me semblait vraiment sympa, mais visiblement c'est toujours de l'ordre de la science fiction...


----------



## salisalu (8 Juin 2012)

Donc d'après la dernière rumeur, j'imagine qu'on pourrai avoir:
- d'un côté:
 - new mb 13" (IB, hd4000, ram soudé, barette ssd os, hdd, retina, usb3 )
 - new mb 15" (IB, cg dédié, ram soudé, barette ssd os, hdd, retina, usb3 )

- de l'autre: - old mbp13" et mbp15" (upgrade sandybridge et c'est tout pas d'usb 3)

Les nouveaux et les anciens au même prix, choisissez votre camps.


----------



## Speedball (8 Juin 2012)

Ram soudée sur MBP ? Même pas en rêve 

Puis je les vois mal faire 2 séries distinctes de MBP 13" et 15"
Doubles frais pour rien, au lieu de tout intégrer dans une seule machine avec et sans options


----------



## salisalu (8 Juin 2012)

Speedball a dit:


> Ram soudée sur MBP ? Même pas en rêve
> 
> Puis je les vois mal faire 2 séries distinctes de MBP 13" et 15"
> Doubles frais pour rien, au lieu de tout intégrer dans une seule machine avec et sans options




Ram soudée que sur les Macbook tout court, et design plus fin inédit. Deux gammes c'est pas terrible mais Apple ne veut peut être pas se louper en supprimmant les superdrives de tous ses laptops.
Enfin j'extrapole sur la dernière rumeur...


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (8 Juin 2012)

Pascal ? J'ai pas trop bien compris ce que tu as marqué par rapport au systeme de refroidissement ? Celà voudrait dire qu'il y aurait moins de problèmes concernant la chauffe ? A pas compris... Lol


----------



## Pascal_TTH (8 Juin 2012)

Petit rappel rapide... Dans un portables, deux choses chauffent très fort : le CPU et le GPU. On appelle TDP la puissance que le système de refroidissement doit pouvoir évacuer. Dans les MacBook Pro, on a un CPU de 45 Watts et un GPU de 30~35 Watts. Quand on tire dans les deux, il faut évacuer jusqu'à 80 Watts (en chaleur) hors du portable. On utilise des heatpipes pour diriger la chaleur vers des radiateurs sur lesquels souffent des ventilateurs. La capacité d'un radiateur est liée à sa surface. Plus la hauteur est faible, plus la surface baisse vu qu'il y a des limites à la largeur (grosso modo, le diamètre des ventilateurs). Il faut compenser au niveau des ventilateurs mais si le châssis est plus fins, ils sont aussi plus fins. On peut augmenter le diamètre dans une certainement mesure mais ce qui est souvent plus simple et moins cher, c'est augmenter leur vitesse... Et dans la foulée le bruit. Les MacBook Pro actuels avec 24 mm d'épaisseur chauffent déjà bcp et sont bruyant en charge. Je doute qu'avec un châssis de 18 mm la situation s'améliore...


Au passage un éventuel résumé :







L'option 1 devrait contenter tout le monde. Ceci étant, j'ai léger doute sur l'option 4 même à plus long terme. Si on y va par là, quel est l'intérêt de 2 modèles 13" ne se différenciant que par... presque rien surtout qu'en 2013, les SSD devraient encore être moins chers.


----------



## TheloniousMiles (8 Juin 2012)

^ d'où l'hypothèse qu'on ait des Ivy Bridges bridés. Franchement ça donne pas envie.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (8 Juin 2012)

Il y a déjà masse de portables (Apple et PC) dont le CPU throttle en charge max. Sous Windows, on le voit très vite, il y a des logiciels pour le détecter. Sous OS X, ça n'existe pas. Il n'y a qu'avec certains programmes de rendu 3D ou de montage vidéo où on voit le nombre d'images traitées par seconde qui baisse.

C'est pour ça que bcp de portables actuels chauffent/ventillent beaucoup avant de devenir plus discret et/ou moins chauds : le processeur descend régulièrement à 1200 MHz... Puissance sans maîtrise !


----------



## Gauthier (8 Juin 2012)

On voit que tu t'y connais... et quoi on a pas encore un système de refroidissement plus high-tech que les ventilateurs disponible dans les portables, comment ça se fait ?  
Il doit bien exister plus performant quand même, et avec moins de bruit...


----------



## flotow (8 Juin 2012)

Gauthier a dit:


> On voit que tu t'y connais... et quoi on a pas encore un système de refroidissement plus high-tech que les ventilateurs disponible dans les portables, comment ça se fait ?
> Il doit bien exister plus performant quand même, et avec moins de bruit...



Pas le même prix, pas simple à mettre en uvre
Globalement ce qu'il y a actuellement ça fonctionne bien


----------



## ziommm (8 Juin 2012)

Il existe d'autres méthodes de refroidissement, comme le water-cooling, ou les modules Peltier (effet thermo-électrique). 

Mais aucun n'est encore assez sophistiqué et abouti pour rentrer dans la coque d'un MBP, et le gain de performance par rapport à de l'air-cooling classique ne justifie pas toujours leur coût.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (8 Juin 2012)

Jusqu'à présent, il n'y a pas d'alternative. 

Quand on voit déjà le température avec un IVB 17 Watts et un petit GPU (TDP ?) dans un ultrabook de 13,3" de 18 mm : http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Asus-Zenbook-UX32VD-Ultrabook.75591.0.html

Jusqu'à 50°C sur le dessus
Jusqu'à 60 watts de consommation
Jusqu'à 44,6 dBA


PS : Un peltier, ça consomme aussi.


----------



## kolargol31 (8 Juin 2012)

allez tous en systeme de refroidissement par cascade 



sinon de plus en plus je me dis que l'achat d'un late 2011 pour ma part fût une bonne idée, tellement ces futurs MBP semblent être de la poudre aux yeux avec un retina qui n'en est pas réellement un, etc etc....



PS: retina >>> poudre aux yeux, ça c'est de la blague


----------



## TheloniousMiles (8 Juin 2012)

Le choix de limiter ou non la puissance de ses puces devrait être à la discrétion de l'utilisateur.
Apple devrait fournir un utilitaire qui donne le contrôle à l'utilisateur.

On peut préférer dans certains cas plus de puissance, quitte à ce que l'ordi soit plus bruyant et/ou plus chaud, alors que dans d'autres cas on pourrait limiter la puissance de son processeur.

Je ne sais pas si il serait possible de changer ce genre de paramètres "on-the-fly" ou si ça nécessiterait un redémarrage, mais au bout du compte, c'est possible. Je trouve ça malhonnête de vendre un ordi avec une puce attrayante pour finalement la brider "d'usine" faute de pouvoir la refroidir...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (8 Juin 2012)

Oui, c'est faisable. Ca se fait même facilement sur PC. Il existe des logiciels pour le faire depuis 2003 et les premiers Centrino. Sauf qu'ils n'ont plus trop été mis à jour. :rateau:


----------



## flotow (8 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Oui, c'est faisable. Ca se fait même facilement sur PC. Il existe des logiciels pour le faire depuis 2003 et les premiers Centrino. Sauf qu'ils n'ont plus trop été mis à jour. :rateau:



PrefPane Processor. Tu peux ne laisser qu'un cur.


----------



## jean-louis69 (8 Juin 2012)

Bonjour , Désoler si la question a déja été poser mais je voulais savoir si le prix du mac pro 13 de 2011 va baisser après la sortie du 2012 ? 
Merci


----------



## Chrone (8 Juin 2012)

Oui. Ce qui semble logique.


----------



## Salman al-Faransi (9 Juin 2012)

jean-louis69 a dit:


> Bonjour , Désoler si la question a déja été poser mais je voulais savoir si le prix du mac pro 13 de 2011 va baisser après la sortie du 2012 ?
> Merci



Bonsoir,

J'espère vraiment ! Car moi j'attends que les nouveaux sortent pour me prendre un de 2011 ^^. Car les nouveaux seront sûrement hors de prix.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (9 Juin 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> PrefPane Processor. Tu peux ne laisser qu'un cur.


 
Ah, c'est toujours une solution. Merci !


----------



## jedai (9 Juin 2012)

Hello tout le monde,

Quels sont vos pronostics sur les changements futurs sur base de la dernière rumeurs valable: 
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/247642/rumeur-le-retour-des-macbook-pour-remplacer-les-macbook-pro

Les macbook air auront-ils droit un changement important (changement des disques SSD (à partir de 256 GB)) ou bien ils vont se contenter d'une simple update des processeurs ?


----------



## ley-wyni (9 Juin 2012)

Bonjour
Comme vous tous je suis de prêt la sortie des nouveaux MPB afin de remplacer mon IMac 24. Depuis plusieurs mois je patiente dans l idée de changer pour un 17 pouces. Modèle qui selon les dernières rumeurs ne serait plus au catalogue. Que faire ?? Partir sur le 2011 avant la sortie des nouveaux ou bien refurb!? Mais dans ce cas pas de Retina, USB 3 et nouveau processeur.  Ou bien choisir un 15 retina ?? Entre les 2 choix mon cur balance. 17 pouces c est l idéal car rapprochant de mon écran 24. Mais USB 3, rétina... Me branche bien aussi. Je suis perdu. Besoin de vos conseils. Merci


----------



## Pascal_TTH (9 Juin 2012)

A mon avis, pour les MacBook Air, ce sera juste une mise à jour du processeur et ce qui va de paire (GPU et USB 3).

Pour le 17 pouces, il semble clairement sur une voie de garage. Pendant au moins un bon mois, il y en aura toujours sur le refurb et il restera des stocks dans les magasins.


----------



## TheloniousMiles (9 Juin 2012)

Franchement 17 pouces je veux bien qu'en 4/3 ça fasse un peu grand (trop de hauteur pour le traitement de texte/ surfer le web... activités où on est forcément sur son clavier et donc proche de l'écran) et en même temps on perd la moitié de l'écran en bandeaux noirs lorsqu'il s'agit de regarder un film (et qu'on est bien sûr pas collé à son clavier).

Mais en 16/10, 17 pouces c'est absolument pas inutile.


----------



## kolargol31 (9 Juin 2012)

oui mais on est loin d'un MAC transportable, il devient sédentaire plus qu'autre chose!

Pour ma part si il venait à disparaitre je ne m'en porterait pas plus mal si à côté de cela il faisait un super 15" de la mort qui tue


----------



## ley-wyni (9 Juin 2012)

Vous m aidez pas trop la !!! Rester sur mon premier choix avec un écran confortable et donc partir sur un ancien modèle. Ou la nouveauté !? Avec un écran de meilleur qualité mais plus petit !??!


----------



## kolargol31 (9 Juin 2012)

Ah ben dsl


----------



## Coolsinus (9 Juin 2012)

@ley-wyni : Attend la WWDC...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (9 Juin 2012)

Rien de vraiment nouveau mais une tentative sur base des dernières infos/rumeurs de savoir ce qui va être présenté. En fait la question est de savoir ce que sont J30 et J31 : MacBook Pro ou iMac. Perso, j'espère que c'est MacBook Pro (parce que les iMac, j'en ai rien à foutre).


----------



## kolargol31 (9 Juin 2012)

entre les deux D2: 700$ AUS de difference: ouchhh 

j'espere que c'est une bete de course le BEST!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (9 Juin 2012)

Il faut ouvrir les paris pour savoir ce que son J30 et J31. 

A mon avis, et sur base des deux photos leakées (je suppose ici qu'elles ne sont pas fake), les D2 sont bien des MacBook Pro fins et retina. Le D2 hors de prix serait celui avec 16 Go (soudés ?) et le Core i7 8 Mo cache qui ''n'existe pas''. Les J30 seraient les MacBook Pro 13" juste passé à la sauce Ivy Bridge (idem pour les J31, en 15").

J'espère qu'on saura avant que le store ferme. J'ai toujours pas commandé...


----------



## kolargol31 (9 Juin 2012)

tu penses qu'un MBP 15" fin retina est viable?


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2012)

Ça pourrait aussi être une machine qui réduit sa puissance quand il est sur batterie pour ne pas trop chauffer / trop consommer.
Mais bon, comme y'aura jamais d'option pour choisir le mode de fonctionnement, je n'y crois pas trop


----------



## Pascal_TTH (9 Juin 2012)

Pour concurrencer la mode des ultrabook, je pense que oui. Ce qui a été leaké est techniquement faisiable (mais franchement les marges de manoeuvre en prod sont super limites) aux prix annoncés. S'ils ont un capot d'écran de 4,8 mm, ça laisse 14 mm de châssis. C'est vraiment le minimum pour mettre un disque de 9,5 mm.


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2012)

Y'a des disques plus fin 
Mon SSD (ouais ) fait 7,5 mm (+ 2 mm de baguette plastique enlevable).


----------



## kolargol31 (9 Juin 2012)

hummmm si c'est vrai 

j'aimerai qd même le voir car ça doit être sympa technologiquement !


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2012)

Après, tu peux avoir que des pièces sur mesures. Ça fonctionne aussi&#8230; mais c'est pénible à remplacer. Alors si en plus ils ne suivent pas les normes&#8230;


----------



## Coolsinus (9 Juin 2012)

Puis avec des nouveaux MacBook Pro avec une nouvelle ligne a minimum 2199, ils peuvent peut etre mettre une barette SSD pour regler ce probleme d'epaisseur.


----------



## kolargol31 (9 Juin 2012)

ça me ferait chier qu'ils mettent une rette de ssd pour le systeme sur les nouveaux MBP! 

pour ma part je souhaite qu'ils laissent le fait de pouvoir modifier la ddr et le hdd


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2012)

Tant qu'il y a du compatible en nombre et à un prix abordable pour le SSD ça peut être une barrette. Faut juste pas que ça fasse comme ce qui a été le cas avec le MBA, c'est à dire très peu de compatible.


----------



## Rom33 (9 Juin 2012)

Personnellement je crains qu'Apple ne présente aucun Mac lundi.

Déjà ça fait longtemps que les mises à jours ne sont plus annoncées en conférence, surtout pour les MBP. Ensuite le programme est déjà bien chargé avec iOS6, Mountain Lion et iCloud (cf le hall du Moscone Center) et la WWDC étant faite pour les devs, c'est plus orienté software que hardware. Dernier point, tous les macs sont en stock sur le store, pas très encourageant à moins de 48H de la présentation.

J'espère me tromper...


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2012)

Le soft va avec le hard. Et si les écrans rétina sont de sortie, ça va influencer le soft.
Il peut y avoir des nouveautés coté Open CL (je dis ça mais je n'en sais rien ), ce qui serait aussi lié au hard (cartes NVidia pour un meilleur support).

Pareil pour iOS, il y a beaucoup d'éléments lié au hard ! La géoloc (GPS), les jeux (gyro/acceleromètre), l'écran, les caméras&#8230; ce sont autant de point d'entrée dont le développeur peut tirer partie. Une appareil photo plus rapide sur l'iPhone peut donner lieux à de nouvelles applications pour gérer le mode burst comme sur un Nikon V1 par exemple.

Parlant de mode burst&#8230; si il pouvait y en avoir un sur l'iPhone comme sur les téléphones Intel


----------



## liittle-piianist (10 Juin 2012)

Si les MBP 2012 sont annonces demain ce que j'espère de tout coeur ^__^ pensez qu'il mettent 3 plomb es a arriver en sachant que ma seule personnalisation c'est un clavier US ?!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (10 Juin 2012)

Pour le store, les Mac sont toujours tous en ligne jusqu'à la fermture. Ca a toujours été ainsi, cfr d'autres topics sur le sujet. 

Pour le delais, il reste de 1 à 3 jours pour les nouveaux et 24 heures si modèles de stock. Le store ne sera pas mis à jour avant mardi de toutes manières.



Tucpasquic a dit:


> Y'a des disques plus fin
> Mon SSD (ouais ) fait 7,5 mm (+ 2 mm de baguette plastique enlevable).


 
Oui, il y a des SSD et HDD de 7 mm mais pas de 750 Go comme sur le leak.


----------



## Rom33 (10 Juin 2012)

Justement, avant une MAJ, les délais s'allongent habituellement, or là tous les macs sont dispo sous 24H et on est à la veille de la conférence...


----------



## jean-louis69 (10 Juin 2012)

Et je voulais savoir de combien le prix baissera? parce j'ai pas un gros budget merci


----------



## Coolsinus (10 Juin 2012)

jean-louis69 a dit:


> Et je voulais savoir de combien le prix baissera? parce j'ai pas un gros budget merci



Le prix baissera certainement pas : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/247752/vers-une-hausse-des-prix-des-mac


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Juin 2012)

je suis pas d'accord:


les FNAC et autres vont peut etre faire une ch'tite promo sur les generations 2011 pour pas les avoir sur les bras!


----------



## Coolsinus (10 Juin 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> je suis pas d'accord:
> 
> 
> les FNAC et autres vont peut etre faire une ch'tite promo sur les generations 2011 pour pas les avoir sur les bras!



Je parlais des neufs, des nouveaux qui devraient sortir demain


----------



## Emmanuel94 (10 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Pour le store, les Mac sont toujours tous en ligne jusqu'à la fermture. Ca a toujours été ainsi, cfr d'autres topics sur le sujet.
> 
> Pour le delais, il reste de 1 à 3 jours pour les nouveaux et 24 heures si modèles de stock. Le store ne sera pas mis à jour avant mardi de toutes manières.
> 
> ...



J'ai vu dans un de tes messages que tu souhaitais avoir un écran HD, quelle en est l'utilité ? loin de critiquer ce choix, mais j 'aimerai connaître les raisons de ce choix, en effet l'écran étant l'interface de travail, si cela peut apporter un aspect pratique et utile... cela m'intéresse d'avoir ton retour sur ce sujet.

Sur l'IPAD ou l'IPHONE je n'y ai vu qu'un apport "esthétiquue", mais qui n'a pas fait évoluer le côté pratique de l'appareil.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (10 Juin 2012)

Ca me semble évident, mais soit, un écran 1680x1050 offre 36% d'espace de travail de plus qu'un écran 1440x900. 
Pour des photos comparatives : http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=897778


----------



## TheloniousMiles (11 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Ca me semble évident, mais soit, un écran 1680x1050 offre 36% d'espace de travail de plus qu'un écran 1440x900.
> Pour des photos comparatives : http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=897778


36% d'espace de travail en plus, mais seulement 17% d'espace _vertical_ de travail en plus. C'est juste pour préciser, parce que comme on le voit sur les images, la quasi totalité des sites internet n'utilisent pas au delà d'environ 700 pixels en largeur.


----------



## ziommm (11 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Ca me semble évident, mais soit, un écran 1680x1050 offre 36% d'espace de travail de plus qu'un écran 1440x900.
> Pour des photos comparatives : http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=897778



Il triche, il a activé l'affichage d'onglets par défaut sur l'un et pas sur l'autre.


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (11 Juin 2012)

Dites ? quand je vois toutes les news concernant lévénement de ce soir, et bien je commence à avoir de sérieux doutes concernant une présentations des renouvellements des macs ce soir... On entend que du Mountain Lion et IOS 6...
Sa me fait peur.... ou pas... c'est ambigüe.... :mouais:


----------



## D1V1D1 (11 Juin 2012)

Personellement, je veux y croire x) Mais un programme si lourd en 1h30, ça me paraît tout simplement impossible, à moins de tout bâcler  À moins qu'apple se contente d'une MaJ mineure de ses mac, et rien sur le hardware ce soir, c'est ce qui me paraît le plus probable


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Juin 2012)

C'est bon, j'ai le compte ! Je suis d'accord avec cette news : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/247792/nouveaux-macbook-pro-puce-graphique-et-puces-memoire

Dans la liste des prix, des modèles D sont les MacBook 15" fins. Ils ont une Radeon HD 7770 et le possible Retina. C'est le leak dont je doutais.

Les modèle J30/J31 sont les MacBook Pro 13 et 15" qui conservent le design actuel. Les 15" ont la GeForce GT 650m. C'est appuyé par le leak des specs décevantes pour le 13" et par les nouvelles photos de la carte mère (ainsi que ce que disait le forum chinois [sauf le plantage sur le CPU]).

Heureusement que je n'avais pas encore commandé. :rose:


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (11 Juin 2012)

Désolé pour ceux qui attendaient un renouvellement du design concernant les MBP, mais je dois dire que si cette rumeur se confirme et sue le design reste inchangé, et bien pour moi, c'est une excellente nouvelle !!! E design actuel est pour moi juste parfait, et j'avais peur de ce changement...


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Heureusement que je n'avais pas encore commandé. :rose:



tu veux dire alors que tu passes sur la nouvelle gamme?

que vas tu prendre alors?


----------



## Speedball (11 Juin 2012)

Moi vu que j'ai vendu mon 15" late 2011, je vais me prendre le nouveau 15", a voir si retina ou pas


----------



## Salman al-Faransi (11 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

La WWDC dure toute la semaine, non ?
Les nouveaux Macbook (si il y a), peuvent donc être annoncés un autre jour que lundi ????


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Juin 2012)

Selon moi, Apple va présenter à la WWDC le modèle 15" fin qui sera appelé MacBook. Dans le listing, c'est ce qui correspond à D2 avec des prix élevés (2499 aus$ et 2499 aus$). Le plus cher serait avec le Quad qui n'existe pas (un modèle sous cadencé en fait), l'écran Retina, le 750 Go, les 16 Go, la Radeon HD 7770 (ça me semble franchement gros mais soit), sans ODD, toussa. 

Les MacBook Pro 13 (J30 à 1349 aus$ et 1689 au$) ne vont avoir qu'une mise à jour CPU en Ivy Bridge. Les specs leakées par le forum chinois sont totalement crédibles pour moi. Bref, mise à jour minime, le chassis restant identique.

Les MacBook Pro 15 (J31 à 1999 aus$ et 2499 aus$)ont doit à une mise à jour Ivy Bridge à une GeForce GT 650m à la place de la Radeon HD 6770. Pas non plus de changement de châssis. 

Les MacBook Air 11,6 et 13,3 pouces passent en IVB.

Bref, dix "nouveaux" portables :
2 modèles exclusifs en 15" sans ODD et présentés à la WWDC
2 MacBook Pro 15,4" unibody en IVB avec GeForce GT 650m
2 MacBook Pro 13,3" unibody en IVB
2 MacBook Air 11,6" en IVB
2 MacBook Air 13,3" en IVB

Les 8 derniers ayant une mise à jour mineure, Apple n'en parlera pas. Ca colle parfaitement pour le timing... Apple ayant le loisir de parler de ses itrucs et autres nuages.


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Juin 2012)

tu devrais faire analyste Pascal :love::love:


----------



## DJ-Snowly (11 Juin 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> tu devrais faire analyste Pascal :love::love:



+1 ! Il est la sagesse incarné des Mac !


----------



## jedai (11 Juin 2012)

De toute façon, en présentant le nouveau modèle 15", cela donnera une idée sur le nouveau modèle 13" qui sortira plus tard (selon les rumeurs). Donc pas besoin de présenter en détails le nouveau 13". 

Les mises à jour hardware des autres modèles ne nécessitent pas des présentations également.

Par contre, espérons qu'il y ait au minimum de la SSD pour l'OS et les apps (ou qu'ils permettent l'installation d'un SSD assez facilement sans devoir bricoler la chose) pcq leur SSD 256gb à 600e LOLILOL quoi. Je me demande vraiment quelle personne prend cette option sachant qu'un SSD vaut la moitié plus ou moins ...

Dernier souhait pour les nouveaux macbooks: autonomie de plus ou moins 10 heures (un peu comme les modèles 2010).


----------



## Swoop250 (11 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Selon moi, Apple va présenter à la WWDC le modèle 15" fin qui sera appelé MacBook. Dans le listing, c'est ce qui correspond à D2 avec des prix élevés (2499 aus$ et 2499 aus$). Le plus cher serait avec le Quad qui n'existe pas (un modèle sous cadencé en fait), l'écran Retina, le 750 Go, les 16 Go, la Radeon HD 7770 (ça me semble franchement gros mais soit), sans ODD, toussa.
> 
> Les MacBook Pro 13 (J30 à 1349 aus$ et 1689 au$) ne vont avoir qu'une mise à jour CPU en Ivy Bridge. Les specs leakées par le forum chinois sont totalement crédibles pour moi. Bref, mise à jour minime, le chassis restant identique.
> 
> ...



OH le choix cornélien !!!!!

si c'est confirmé il faudrait choisir entre la raison (MBP testé et éprouvé) et l'attrait de la nouveauté (écran rétina.... et nouveau design plus fin).

Ce qui me déciderai ce serait un combo SSD + HDD dans le nouveau MB (vu le tarif annoncé et puisque l'ODD serait enlevé)....     mais bon la je crois que je rêve un peu !!! :love:


----------



## Rom33 (11 Juin 2012)

Je dois dire que le scénario de Pascal me semble tout à fait plausible. Si on voit plus loin, ça signifierait peut-être une suppression des MBPs tels qu'on les connait l'année prochaine et à terme une gamme 11, 13 et 15" unifiée sous le nom de MacBook.

En revanche, si ça devait se dérouler ainsi, je regretterais qu'Apple réserve encore une fois son haut de gamme au 15". Un modèle type "MacBook" (plus fin, retina, carte graphique, etc) me conviendrait parfaitement en 13".

En tout cas, les rumeurs s'emballent, c'est signe que la MAJ est toute proche.


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Juin 2012)

pour cela tu as le 13" macbook air, qui pour APPLE, je pense, est le top du top en 13"


----------



## Swoop250 (11 Juin 2012)

APPLE STORE FERME    un indice de plus !!!!

Wait and see !!! encore 3h30 à attendre


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Juin 2012)

Swoop250 a dit:


> APPLE STORE FERME    un indice de plus !!!!
> 
> Wait and see !!! encore 3h30 à attendre



*suppppeeerrrrrr*


----------



## Salman al-Faransi (11 Juin 2012)

Swoop250 a dit:


> APPLE STORE FERME    un indice de plus !!!!
> 
> Wait and see !!! encore 3h30 à attendre



3h30 c'est long =D


----------



## Swoop250 (11 Juin 2012)

Ce qui me fait peur dans l'éventualité ou Pascal est raison sur la nouvelle gamme, c'est le temps avant la mise à dispo des MB retina.... qui sera surement un peu plus longue que la simple MAJ des MBP.....


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Juin 2012)

je pense pas car ils ont dû préparer leur coup donc pas de soucis


----------



## Rom33 (11 Juin 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> pour cela tu as le 13" macbook air, qui pour APPLE, je pense, est le top du top en 13"


On est quand même très éloigné de ce qu'Apple propose (ou proposerait prochainement) en 15". Mais effectivement, je me rabattrai sur le MBA si le MBP 13" garde sa forme actuelle.


----------



## jedai (11 Juin 2012)

Cette information semble intéressante ...
http://9to5mac.com/2012/06/11/and-now-the-d2-macbook-pro-retina-specs-and-price/

Modèle de base avec 256 GB ?

Espérons qu'ils ne vont pas abuser sur les prix :/


----------



## Coolsinus (11 Juin 2012)

Ouai c'est top ca !! (je parle des config de MBP Retina parues sur MacG y'a quelques minutes)
Je vous parle meme pas du design qui va me rendre fou ! :love:

Et en plus de tout ça un bon petit Safari 6 qui gère, puis un nouvel adaptateur MagSafe plus petit, mais un chargeur plus puissant pour compenser les problèmes rencontres avec les MacBook Pro 2011 ou les chargeurs n'étaient pas assez puissant pour permettre à l'ordi de ne pas perdre de batterie malgré qu'il soit connecté.

On se retrouve dans quelques heures pour dire ce qu'on aime (tout...), et ce qu'on aime pas (...sauf le prix )


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Juin 2012)

jedai a dit:


> Cette information semble intéressante ...
> http://9to5mac.com/2012/06/11/and-now-the-d2-macbook-pro-retina-specs-and-price/
> 
> Modèle de base avec 256 GB ?
> ...


 
Mais non ce ne sont pas des modèles de base avec des SSD de ce genre de capacités. Voilà des specs de base :

- 13,3": 2,5 GHz deux coeurs, 4 Go de RAM, 500 Go de disque dur
- 13,3": 2,9 GHz deux coeurs, 8 Go de RAM, 750 Go de disque dur
*- 15,4": 2,3 GHz quatre coeurs, 4 Go de RAM, 500 Go de disque dur*
*- 15,4": 2,6 GHz quatre coeurs, 8 Go de RAM, 750 Go de disque dur*
- Options avec 2,7 GHz et 1 To. Le modèle 17" n'est pas mentionné.

Ou ça avec options :
MC975LL/A &#8211; MBP 15,4" à 2,3 GHz, 8 Go de RAM et 256 Go de stockage flash
MC976LL/A &#8211; MBP 15,4" à 2,6 GHz, 8 Go de RAM et 512 Go de stockage flash
MD831LL/A &#8211; MBP 15,4" à 2,7 GHz, 16 Go de RAM et 768 Go de stockage flash (up to 4000 $²). 


A mon avis, MC975 et MC976, ce sont les MacBook Pro 15" et MD831 c'est le ou les MacBook 15".

² : et la contrairement aux SSD en SandForce, c'est du vrai up to IRL.


----------



## Rom33 (11 Juin 2012)

Ca commence à sentir très bon tout ça !

Le passage à 512 Go des MBA serait tout simplement parfait.


----------



## flotow (11 Juin 2012)

Rom33 a dit:


> Ca commence à sentir très bon tout ça !
> 
> Le passage à 512 Go des MBA serait tout simplement parfait.


Le prix aussi


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Juin 2012)

Pas de nouveau design, GeForce GT 650m ! Super quand on est-ce qu'on peut commander ?







Bingo aussi pour les MacBook 13" (enfin, j'avais prévu juste); juste en IVB
Bingo pour les Air juste passé en IVB
Bingo encore pour le modèle 15" sans ODD.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h24 ----------

Je suis trop bon... 



Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Selon moi, Apple va présenter à la WWDC le modèle 15" fin qui sera appelé MacBook. Dans le listing, c'est ce qui correspond à D2 avec des prix élevés (2499 aus$ et 2499 aus$). Le plus cher serait avec le Quad qui n'existe pas (un modèle sous cadencé en fait), l'écran Retina, le 750 Go, les 16 Go, la Radeon HD 7770 (ça me semble franchement gros mais soit), sans ODD, toussa.
> 
> Les MacBook Pro 13 (J30 à 1349 aus$ et 1689 au$) ne vont avoir qu'une mise à jour CPU en Ivy Bridge. Les specs leakées par le forum chinois sont totalement crédibles pour moi. Bref, mise à jour minime, le chassis restant identique.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swoop250 (11 Juin 2012)

Et hop le retina 






Reste à connaitre la date de dispo !!!


----------



## M2oSa (11 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Pas de nouveau design, GeForce GT 650m ! Super quand on est-ce qu'on peut commander ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mhh Mhh?
Ils parlent d'un 15", nouveau design 1/4 thinner, Retina 2880 x 1800 la ^^


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Juin 2012)

M2oSa a dit:


> Mhh Mhh?
> Ils parlent d'un 15", nouveau design 1/4 thinner, Retina 2880 x 1800 la ^^


 
Suis un peu tout avant... J'ai tapé 95% juste.  

Et coupe pas mon message cité ! Tssss






Au revoir Radeon ! Par contre, tout est soudé... Je ne suis pas super fan. Superber carte mère quand même.


----------



## flotow (11 Juin 2012)

Le prix va être plus épais que le laptop  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h38 ----------

Y'a l'air d'avoir des trucs soudés


----------



## H.Cassandre (11 Juin 2012)

Quelle est l'intérêt de tout souder ? (C'est une véritable question. )


----------



## M2oSa (11 Juin 2012)

H.Cassandre a dit:


> Quelle est l'intérêt de tout souder ? (C'est une véritable question. )



Haha, en parlant du prix...

Ptain ... Ca coute la peau du ...


----------



## Salman al-Faransi (11 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir,

Excusez-moi, que vaut le HD Graphics 4000 en comparaison au 3000 pour le montage vidéo ??? Est-il beaucoup mieux ??


----------



## flotow (11 Juin 2012)

Donc si tout est soudé, tu payes cher pour ne pas pouvoir mettre à jour. Tu payes la *légèreté* mais c'est bien tout.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h45 ----------

Hormis la carte graphique (parce que bon, voilà quoi, mon ATI est très bien) et le retina (aucun besoin, je n'ai pas le nez sur mon écran)&#8230; j'ai un ordinateur au même prix et que je peux mettre à jour. Certes plus lourd.
(pas d'USB3 mais j'ai du FW )


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Juin 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Donc si tout est soudé, tu payes cher pour ne pas pouvoir mettre à jour. Tu payes la *légèreté* mais c'est bien tout.


 
Exactement. Perso, ce modèle ne me tente pas outre mesure.




H.Cassandre a dit:


> Quelle est l'intérêt de tout souder ? (C'est une véritable question. )


 
Le seul moyen de tout faire entrer dans 18 mm... Sinon, aucun !


----------



## flotow (11 Juin 2012)

H.Cassandre a dit:


> Quelle est l'intérêt de tout souder ? (C'est une véritable question. )


Tout soudé = moins de place prise par les connecteurs = plus fin = pas du tout réparable = changement &#8364;&#8364;&#8364; quand hors garantie.


----------



## Swoop250 (11 Juin 2012)

Le retina disponible aujourd'hui à 2200$  soit 1800&#8364;presque trop beau pour etre vrai.... mais avec SSD 256.

Hate de voir l'apple store réouvrir...pour avoir le prix des option pour un SSD de 512 ou 769 pour en avoir le coeur net !!!

Reste l'arbitrage sur l'aspect "tout soudé"   à peser à tête reposée !!!


----------



## M2oSa (11 Juin 2012)

Swoop250 a dit:


> Le retina disponible aujourd'hui à 2200$  soit 1800presque trop beau pour etre vrai....
> 
> Hate de voir l'apple store réouvrir... pour en avoir le coeur net !!!



Pour Apple, 1Euro = 1$, sois pas trop content ^^
Ils vont le mettre a 2200E je parie... 

Aoutch, donc pas d'upgrade de Ram possible  ?


----------



## H.Cassandre (11 Juin 2012)

Si je comprend bien : tout ce qui est dans l'ordinateur y reste et on ne peut rien y faire, that's it ?

Cette option de tout souder influe-t-elle sur les changements basiques vendus hors de prix sur le store ? (Ram/DD etc.)


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Juin 2012)

Swoop250 a dit:


> Le retina disponible aujourd'hui à 2200$ soit 1800presque trop beau pour etre vrai.... mais avec SSD 256.
> 
> Hate de voir l'apple store réouvrir...pour avoir le prix des option pour un SSD de 512 ou 769 pour en avoir le coeur net !!!
> 
> Reste l'arbitrage sur l'aspect "tout soudé" à perser à tête reposé !!!


 

Pour ceux qui ne bouge pas trop hors Europe, les prix US sont HTVA aussi...


----------



## Guuus (11 Juin 2012)

On redescend sur terre, on est chez Apple donc 2200$ = 2200&#8364; 


EDIT: grilled


----------



## Etienne000 (11 Juin 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Tout soudé = moins de place prise par les connecteurs = plus fin = pas du tout réparable = changement  quand hors garantie.



Comme sur mon iPhone 4 : Bouton Home fatigué ? Changement de mobile pour 150 .

Le MBP Retina me tentait bien, mais pas avec du 'tout soudé', c'est un ordinateur, pas un iphone


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Juin 2012)

J'avais quand même raison de douter de la possibilité de mettre un HDD de 9,5 mm dans un portable de 18 mm. 
En tout cas, une machine figée de ce tarif, ça fait quand même un peu peur. Je n'ose pas imaginer le prix de la carte mère... 


Ont-ils dit que les MacBook Pro Unibody étaient dispo directement ? J'ai vu pour les Air et le nouveau 15" slim mais pour les autres ?


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Juin 2012)

alors si je resumes: le RETINA n'est pas upgradable?


----------



## Guuus (11 Juin 2012)

Arg j'hésite à me prendre le retina.. tout soudé c'est pas ouf quand même 

Mais l'optical drive m'emmerde dans l'autre... useless au possible...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h55 ----------




kolargol31 a dit:


> alors si je resumes: le RETINA n'est pas upgradable?



Non, c'est comme le macbook air


----------



## M2oSa (11 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Pour ceux qui ne bouge pas trop hors Europe, les prix US sont HTVA aussi...



Sur l'Apple Store oui mais sur Amazon.com, le prix est avec les taxes in ^^


----------



## ziommm (11 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Ont-ils dit que les MacBook Pro Unibody étaient dispo directement ? J'ai vu pour les Air et le nouveau 15" slim mais pour les autres ?



Oui, tous les modèles sont annoncés comme disponibles dès aujourd'hui.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Juin 2012)

M2oSa a dit:


> Sur l'Apple Store oui mais sur Amazon.com, le prix est avec les taxes in ^^


 
Je parle des prix de la WWDC. 

Les taxes US varient selont les Etats quand même donc comment Amazon pourrait mettre le bon prix ?


----------



## flotow (11 Juin 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Comme sur mon iPhone 4 : Bouton Home fatigué ? Changement de mobile pour 150 .
> 
> Le MBP Retina me tentait bien, mais pas avec du 'tout soudé', c'est un ordinateur, pas un iphone


3GS de 2 ans et demi et pas de soucis de boutons


----------



## 7up (11 Juin 2012)

Serait-il possible d'avoir un récapitulatif de la nouvelle gamme des MPA et MBP avec un ordre de prix.
Je n'ai pas très bien suivi.


----------



## flotow (11 Juin 2012)

7up a dit:


> Serait-il possible d'avoir un récapitulatif de la nouvelle gamme des MPA et MBP avec un ordre de prix.
> Je n'ai pas très bien suivi.


prix &#8776; pareil que les anciens à priori plus le nouveau truc tout soudé qui est plus cher.


----------



## Hellix06 (11 Juin 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> 3GS de 2 ans et demi et pas de soucis de boutons



Les iPhones 4 sont reconnus pour avoir un bouton bien plus fragile que les autres gammes. J'en suis témoin, à mon grand regret. Un coup de JB, installation de Zephyr, et j'ai l'impression que mon iPhone gère à nouveau le multitache


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Juin 2012)

Qd même niveau hardware, la mise à jour est copieuse


----------



## M2oSa (11 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Je parle des prix de la WWDC.
> 
> Les taxes US varient selont les Etats quand même donc comment Amazon pourrait mettre le bon prix ?



J'ai un compte Prime sur Amazon.com, aux US. Et des potes ont aussi la meme. On achete tous nos matos online, au meme prix. Avec la livraison de 1 jour pour $3.99. C'est tout ce qu'on rajoute au prix d'origine ^^
Apres comment Amazon fonctionne, no idea


----------



## ziommm (11 Juin 2012)

Sinon, je dois dire que je suis assez étonné du prix, dans le bon sens ! Surtout si ils se décident à mettre une dalle IPS.

Sans parler des standards adoptés. USB3, HDMI ?!

Et les deux ports TB, on ressent vraiment la volonté de pousser l'utilisateur vers leur vision du futur.


----------



## Etienne000 (11 Juin 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> prix &#8776; pareil que les anciens à priori plus le nouveau truc tout soudé qui est plus cher.



Et ce machin tout soudé remplace le joli 17" en terme de tarification.. Pas terrible .

Sinon, on aura toujours le droit à une option 1680*1050 sur les 15" normaux ?


----------



## Salman al-Faransi (11 Juin 2012)

Quelqu'un peut me dire si ça vaut le coup de prendre le nouveau macbook pro 13 avec le chip intel hd graphics 4000 pour le montage vidéo ??

Ou vaut-il mieux prendre l'ancien ??


----------



## 7up (11 Juin 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> prix &#8776; pareil que les anciens à priori plus le nouveau truc tout soudé qui est plus cher.


En  quelle taille?


----------



## flotow (11 Juin 2012)

D'après ce que j'ai compris, le double TB c'est pour le modèle tout fin (pour gagner en épaisseur). Et hop, +29&#8364; d'adaptateur TB>Ethernet.


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Juin 2012)

be entre le HD 4000 et le HD3000 tu as qd meme 15 % de benef de performance


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Juin 2012)

ziommm a dit:


> Oui, tous les modèles sont annoncés comme disponibles dès aujourd'hui.


 

Super, dès que ça ouvre, je commande un MacBook Pro 15" 1680x1050. Le modèle slim avec tout soudé ne me tente pas trop. Pour ce genre d'intégration, je laisse les autres tester en premier.


----------



## adlc11 (11 Juin 2012)

je constate que l'on parle beaucoup de macbook pro 15 et 17 pouces... Mais qu'en est-il des 13 pouces ?

Sait-on s'ils auront aussi un écran Retina, le prix ? les capacités ? les configs ?


----------



## macbookeur75 (11 Juin 2012)

je sens que je vais mettre en vendre mon MBP 2011 (i7 2.2 15" antireflet 8 Go SSD 256 Go Samsung)


----------



## flotow (11 Juin 2012)

7up a dit:


> En  quelle taille?


Le nouveau est 15" uniquement de ce que j'ai compris 

Y'a eu une histoire d'anti-glare, de nouveau type d'écran et une photo qui montrait un truc glossy.

Sérieusement, 2200&#8364; pour un écran à dalle brillante ?


----------



## Etienne000 (11 Juin 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> D'après ce que j'ai compris, le double TB c'est pour le modèle tout fin (pour gagner en épaisseur). Et hop, +29 d'adaptateur TB>Ethernet.



Et + 29 pour le FW800 : 60 de plus dans la poche d'Apple


----------



## flotow (11 Juin 2012)

Qui va installer Mountain Lion. Qui a installé Lion ?


----------



## Salman al-Faransi (11 Juin 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> be entre le HD 4000 et le HD3000 tu as qd meme 15 % de benef de performance



D'accord merci .. Si l'Apple On Campus fonctionne dessus, je fais chauffer la carte.


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Juin 2012)

pas necessairement puisque des marques Tierce vont se presser de créer des adaptateurs...


----------



## Etienne000 (11 Juin 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Qui va installer Mountain Lion. Qui a installé Lion ?



Je suis sous Snow, c'est le meilleur OS dispo actuellement .


----------



## flotow (11 Juin 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> pas necessairement puisque des marques Tierce vont se presser de créer des adaptateurs...


Tu vas quand même devoir le payer. Surtout qu'Apple ne te le filera pas gratos.

Il est loin le temps de l'iPod 3 + dock + cable + étui + tout le reste.


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Juin 2012)

ah ben oui


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Juin 2012)

alexous110394 a dit:


> je constate que l'on parle beaucoup de macbook pro 15 et 17 pouces... Mais qu'en est-il des 13 pouces ?
> 
> Sait-on s'ils auront aussi un écran Retina, le prix ? les capacités ? les configs ?


 
RIEN à part un Ivy Bridge (comme le MacBook Air et comme je l'avais dit) :







Le 1280x800 daubesque...


----------



## 7up (11 Juin 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Le nouveau est 15" uniquement de ce que j'ai compris
> 
> Y'a eu une histoire d'anti-glare, de nouveau type d'écran et une photo qui montrait un truc glossy.
> 
> Sérieusement, 2200 pour un écran à dalle brillante ?


Effectivement, hors budget pour moi.
Je vais attendre la réouverture de l'Apple Store pour faire mon choix et enfin rentrer dans le mon du MAC.
J'attendais justement avec impatience l'arrivée de la nouvelle gamme pour faire mon choix.
Mais je ferai certainement appel au forum pour faire le bon choix.


----------



## adlc11 (11 Juin 2012)

edit....


----------



## macbookeur75 (11 Juin 2012)

si y en a que ca interesse pour mon MBP 15" boosté, il peut deja me contacter je vais faire un beau prix


----------



## kolargol31 (11 Juin 2012)

nan nan prem's

j'ai un 15" à lacher avec 16Go de DDR en 1600 + SSD 256Go + HD anti glare + HDD 750Go ...

bon prix 

viendez les gens


----------



## MONTRSUP (11 Juin 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Le nouveau est 15" uniquement de ce que j'ai compris
> 
> Y'a eu une histoire d'anti-glare, de nouveau type d'écran et une photo qui montrait un truc glossy.
> 
> Sérieusement, 2200 pour un écran à dalle brillante ?



Hello,à 2200euros,pour moi c'est une affaire,demain j'achète.


----------



## flotow (11 Juin 2012)

7up a dit:


> Effectivement, hors budget pour moi.
> Je vais attendre la réouverture de l'Apple Store pour faire mon choix et enfin rentrer dans le mon du MAC.
> J'attendais justement avec impatience l'arrivée de la nouvelle gamme pour faire mon choix.
> Mais je ferai certainement appel au forum pour faire le bon choix.


Ah mon avis, le choix ça va être de rester sur une machine que tu peux mettre à jour relativement facilement. Sachant que les besoins en RAM augmentent et que tu ne pourras pas mettre à jour, faudra changer de machine. Pareil si tu veux changer la capacité de stockage.


----------



## adlc11 (11 Juin 2012)

Merci pour ta réponse 

Je suis très très déçu.... Pourquoi pas d'écran Retina pour les 13 pouces ? juste 1280x800p... et juste une carte graphique un peu au dessus...

Dommage...

Est qu'en est-il du design ? on sait s'ils seront plus fins ?


----------



## flotow (11 Juin 2012)

MONTRSUP a dit:


> Hello,à 2200euros,pour moi c'est une affaire,demain j'achète.




Oui. Faut juste savoir que tu vas payer un carte mère hors de prix quand tu seras hors apple care et que tu ne pourras pas mettre à jour ta machine.

Si tu es d'accord avec ça, alors oui.

(et les 2200&#8364; amha ils vont vite se rattraper avec les pièces détachées).


----------



## Chrone (12 Juin 2012)

MacBook pro retina commandé ! 

Bon par contre le délai d'expédition de 2 à 3 semaines c'est pas cool du tout :/


----------



## bast1981 (12 Juin 2012)

Le nouveau macbook pro bien que pas évolutif reste correcte.
Vue que le même modéle avec le SSD 256go et la même quantitée de RAM pris dans les options apple coute 2500&#8364;.
Pourtant sans écran rétina et sans les 1G de la carte graphique.
Maintenant y as t il une différence entre un disque SSD et du stokage mémoire flash ??
Pour ce qui comme moi attende le modéle rétina 13"selon la rumeur c'est pour le moi d'aout car il semble qu'ils ont du mal a le refroidir chez apple.
Aprés pour celui la quizz de la carte graphique nvidia ?? est ce que c'est pour ca que chauffe ???


----------



## madaniso (12 Juin 2012)

Je ne vois pas qui peut être acheter de ce nouveau macbook. Quelques graphistes.. mais on bosse pas sur du 15". 

Je pense que c'est plutôt une réponse anticipée aux ultra-portables qui vont débarqués à l'automne, léger, fin et puissant.


----------



## Swoop250 (12 Juin 2012)

Pénible quand meme le côté tout soudé,  les besoins de Ram augmentant tout de meme régulierement.... ça contraint presque à prendre l'option 16Go.... mais 200 pour ça.... ça pique un peu quand meme.

Reste donc 2 choix (dans mon cas et pour un budget que je m'étais mis à 2 500 ) :
 - le choix de la raison avec MBP ancien design : option écran HR anti reflet et HDD de 750 Go à 7 200 trs pour 2 429 

 - le petit craquage de slip avec un MBP retina avec option 16 Go de ram pour voir venir.

Ce qui me fait hésiter :
 - d'un côté on a  une machine éprouvée et évolutive
 - de l'autre une machine dont le nouveau design me séduit totalement et dont l'écran serait je pense (à confirmer dans les faits) un vrai plus pour fou de photographie que je suis.
 - C'est moi ou j'ai l'impression que certaine fonctionnalité ont été réservées au Retina (genre le Power Nap) ?

Enfin bref choix cornélien, mais c'est toujours mieux d'en être là que si apple n'avait rien n'annoncé à part une MAJ mineure ...


----------



## Llyod (12 Juin 2012)

Magnifique ce nouveau Macbook pro retina, j'en ai meme rever 
J'hésite meme à revendre mon mac, d'après vous combien je pourrais le vendre

*MacBook Pro 2010 i5 2,53 8Go RAM (Crucial) 500 Go + SSD 128 (Crucial)*


----------



## Benjamin875 (12 Juin 2012)

En gros pour le marché des 13", c'est le mba qui est mis en avant : plus léger, meilleur écran et SDD pour le même prix. 
Putain ils auraient amélioré l'écran du mbp je me tournai vers lui cette année (espace disque et + autonome)

Tant pis je reste sur le mba.


----------



## zirko (12 Juin 2012)

Je pense craquer pour le pro retina même si l'aspect tout soudé refroidi un peu. 

J'espère tout de même qu'avec 8Go de Ram être tranquille 3/4 ans. 

Pour la mémoire flash de 256 c'est ce que j'ai sur mon macbook pro actuel et j'en utilise que la moitié. 

J'aurais tout de même 2 petites questions :

- sur d'autres sites j'ai lu qu'avec la résolution du retina on ne pourrait pas afficher les sites internet en plein écran. C'est vrai? 

- qu'en pensez vous que ce modèle sera disponible dans les magasins physique Apple store? 

Merci


----------



## flambi (12 Juin 2012)

Que vaut la GT 650 M avec 512 Mo en jeu? (battlefield 3 par exemple...) Par rapport à la GT 650 M avec 1 Go de GDDR5?  Merci


----------



## Chrone (12 Juin 2012)

Dispo aujourd'hui en boutique le retina.


----------



## Speedball (12 Juin 2012)

MBP Retina 512Go commandé hier soir  avec AOC + back to school
expédition sous 5à7 jours 
Hâte de pouvoir essayer la machine, même si la ram soudée et le type de ssd (barette) me fait peur...
J'aurai 15 jours pour tester et voir si ça vaut le coup niveau rapidité etc... sinon, renvoi, et je reprends un MBP normal HiRes antireflet, et je mettrai un M4 à l'intérieur


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Juin 2012)

Swoop250 a dit:


> Pénible quand meme le côté tout soudé, les besoins de Ram augmentant tout de meme régulierement.... ça contraint presque à prendre l'option 16Go.... mais 200&#8364; pour ça.... ça pique un peu quand meme.
> 
> Reste donc 2 choix (dans mon cas et pour un budget que je m'étais mis à 2 500 &#8364 :
> - le choix de la raison avec MBP ancien design : option écran HR anti reflet et HDD de 750 Go à 7 200 trs pour 2 429 &#8364;
> ...


 
MacBook Pro 15" 2,6 GHz HiRes commandé hier. J'ai quand même un peu hésité avec le nouveau Rétina mais après avoir regardé la keynote sur mon MacBook Air (Core 2 Duo et une GeForce 320m pour un TDP total de qqc comme 22 watts), je me suis dit que s'il était déjà déagréablement tiède sur mes jambes et que ce serait bien pire avec un Core i7 de 45 watts. C'est sans aucun regret vu que je voulais depuis le début un MacBook Pro 1680x1050 avec un Ivy Bridge, de l'USB 3.0 et une GeForce Kepler. J'ai donc exactement ce que je voulais.

Accessoirement, j'ai plusieurs MagSafe (pas envie d'acheter plusieurs nouveaux), mon M4 256 Go est déjà livré et j'ai besoin du disque de 750 Go pour. Par contre, mon prochain en Haswell, ce sera un Retina. D'ici là, le châssis aura fait (ou non) ses preuves. Sur le modèle Retina, j'aurais quand même pris les 16 Go pour être sûr à long terme. Je réfère aussi attendre que les logiciels se mettent à jour pour le Retina. 

Le SSD n'est pas soudé sur les modèles Retina. Il est sur un support mSATA mais son format physique (plus court et plus large) n'est pas le même que pour les MacBook Air. 

Le MacBook "Pro" 13,3 pouces fait quand même juste pitié dans la nouvelle gamme.


----------



## Salman al-Faransi (12 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> MacBook Pro 15" 2,6 GHz HiRes commandé hier. J'ai quand même un peu hésité avec le nouveau Rétina mais après avoir regardé la keynote sur mon MacBook Air (Core 2 Duo et une GeForce 320m pour un TDP total de qqc comme 22 watts), je me suis dit que s'il était déjà déagréablement tiède sur mes jambes et que ce serait bien pire avec un Core i7 de 45 watts. C'est sans aucun regret vu que je voulais depuis le début un MacBook Pro 1680x1050 avec un Ivy Bridge, de l'USB 3.0 et une GeForce Kepler. J'ai donc exactement ce que je voulais.
> 
> Le SSD n'est pas soudé sur les modèles Retina. Il est sur un support mSATA mais son format physique (plus court et plus large) n'est pas le même que pour les MacBook Air.
> 
> Le MacBook "Pro" 13,3 pouces fait quand même juste pitié dans la nouvelle gamme.



Bonjour Pascal_TTH,

Comment ça* "Le MacBook "Pro" 13,3 pouces fait quand même juste pitié dans la nouvelle gamme."* ?? Peux-tu expliquer ?
Je l'ai commandé.. J'aurais du mieux prendre l'ancien ?


----------



## kolargol31 (12 Juin 2012)

ça me tarde de voir de visu le retina tourner


----------



## orly (12 Juin 2012)

J'hésite entre les anciens 15" et les nouveaux non rétina, le 2011 chauffait déjà pas mal. Si les nouveaux chauffent plus ça va pas être top.


----------



## grimick (12 Juin 2012)

ça niveau chaleur , c est sur que les modèles 2011 c était pas ça ...c est d ailleurs le seul défaut de mon 17 je trouve .
cela dit il vient de devenir collector ;(

le jour ou j en change je ferais un bon gros test dés le déballage ..

mais bon , l air de rien même avec un grosse résolution sur le retina ...l écran reste en 15 pouces perse ça me dérange . je comprend leur logique vu qu'a priori le modèle se vendait peu mais c est quand meme vraiment dommage .

pour ce qui est du nouveau 13 , je trouve pas qu il face tant pitié que ça ...certe la différence de perf avec le model 15 pouces se creuse mais le premier prix est quand meme à 500 euros de moins et il a gagné l usb3 ..ca reste une très bonne machine pour 1200 euros.

ce qui est marrant c est que la résolution de base des 13 et 15 pouces est tellement pourrite que la trouve meme plus indiqué sur le site d apple ...on voit que celle du modèle retina.


----------



## Swoop250 (12 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Sur le modèle Retina, j'aurais quand même pris les 16 Go pour être sûr à long terme. Je réfère aussi attendre que les logiciels se mettent à jour pour le Retina.
> 
> Le SSD n'est pas soudé sur les modèles Retina. Il est sur un support mSATA mais son format physique (plus court et plus large) n'est pas le même que pour les MacBook Air.



Intéressant l'info sur le SSD, je pensais que tout était soudé....   parce que bon prendre le 512Go... ça ne relève même plus du craquage lol   512Go + 16Go de Ram... ça fait 3 100  c'est quand même un gros risque sur un pc avec un design non testé.....


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Juin 2012)

Salman al-Faransi a dit:


> Bonjour Pascal_TTH,
> 
> Comment ça* "Le MacBook "Pro" 13,3 pouces fait quand même juste pitié dans la nouvelle gamme."* ?? Peux-tu expliquer ?
> Je l'ai commandé.. J'aurais du mieux prendre l'ancien ?


 
Un écran 1280x800 pixels, c'était déjà limite en 2011, en 2012, c'est du foutage de gueule à ce niveau de prix. Du 1280x800 en 13,3 pouces, c'est juste l'antithèse du Rétina avec des gros pixels bien visibles. Je réponds depuis un netbook à 299 &#8364; avec un écran de 10 pouces en 1280x720.




Swoop250 a dit:


> Intéressant l'info sur le SSD, je pensais que tout était soudé.... parce que bon prendre le 512Go... ça ne relève même plus du craquage lol 512Go + 16Go de Ram... ça fait 3 100&#8364; c'est quand même un gros risque sur un pc avec un design non testé.....


 
Oui, c'est sûr !


----------



## Coyote bleu (12 Juin 2012)

Pour ma part meme si je reste emballé par les specs de ce nouveau MBP retina, une question demeure concernant l'écran et surtout l'affichage qu'il autorisera ...  

Je m'explique, ayant actuellement un MBP 2011 avec écran HD et pour avoir comparé avec un ami ayant l'ecran de base, je sais que sur mon écran j'affiche plus d'informations car par exemple un caractere qui fait 10 pixel de haut en faisait 10 de haut sur chacun des écran. Il apparaissait donc plus petit sur l'écran HD mais en contrepartie on en affichait plus. On pouvait avoir plus de contenu à l'écran  Ce qui etait le but recherché en optant pour un écran "HD"

Mais avec ce retina, j'ai peur que le contenu affiché soit le meme que sur un 1440x900, mais que par contre les polices soit plus lisses, plus fines, plus "belles" mais qu'au final j'affiche moins de chose à l'écran que sur mon 1680x1050.

J'ai pas trop envie de laché 2300 pour avoir un contenu affiché plus gros en taille que ce que je connais actuellement, meme si il est plus détaillé et plus lisse ... :mouais:

J'espere que je me suis fait comprendre , qu'en dites vous ?


----------



## ness_Du_frat (12 Juin 2012)

J'avoue que, du coup, je suis teeeeellement contente de ne pas avoir attendu et d'avoir pris mon 17" il y a quelques mois quand j'avais 20% de rabais dessus... Franchement, virer les 17", c'est pas cool du tout. Enfin, c'est mon avis...


----------



## subsole (12 Juin 2012)

ness_Du_frat a dit:


> J'avoue que, du coup, je suis teeeeellement contente de ne pas avoir attendu et d'avoir pris mon 17" il y a quelques mois quand j'avais 20% de rabais dessus... Franchement, virer les 17", c'est pas cool du tout. Enfin, c'est mon avis...


Également, le 17 est mon portable préféré.


----------



## KarToOnS (12 Juin 2012)

Salut à tous, 
Petite question concernant le Macbook Pro Rétina: me conseillerez vous de le prendre sachant que je pars prochainement au Canada?

A 2279 euros, je ne me poserais pas la question et je me tournerai vers un mba 13" ou un mbp 13" mais là à 2229 dollars canadien, cela vaut-il le cout ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## ness_Du_frat (12 Juin 2012)

De toute manière, je pense que où que tu l'achètes, il sera bien moins cher qu'en France ^^


----------



## zirko (12 Juin 2012)

Apparemment certains Apple store comme celui de Bordeaux n'ont pas encore le retina en stock.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (12 Juin 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Également, le 17 est mon portable préféré.


Franchement, quand on passe sa vie dessus et qu'on n'a pas forcément envie de s'encombrer d'un écran externe, 17", c'est l'idéal. 15", c'est franchement un peu petit :/
(j'ai aussi un PC avec deux écrans et une Cintiq 21", mais j'avoue que je suis vraiment tout le temps sur le 17", qui permet de le traîner partout dans la maison et de bosser confortablement sur le canap' ^^ Quand on a des problèmes de dos, c'est mieux qu'une chaise de bureau...)


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Juin 2012)

En Belgique, c'est encore plus cher qu'en France. :rateau: En tout cas, aux Etats-Unis et au Canada, c'est moins cher. Tu as par contre intérêt à prendre un AZERTY si tu reviens en Europe par la suite parce revendre un QWERTY, tu perdras ce que tu auras gagné.


----------



## ness_Du_frat (12 Juin 2012)

Pour l'AZERTY, je pense qu'il faudra le commander d'avance, je ne suis pas sûre qu'on le trouve dans les apple store au Canada. Mais oui, en effet, prends un AZERTY si tu peux. Moi qui hais ce clavier comme la peste, je l'ai pris quand même alors que je bosse sur QWERTZ, parce que j'ai bien vu comment je galérais pour revendre mes QWERTZ français, vu que les seuls qui ont ça, ce sont les Suisses romands (les suisses allemands ont des QWERTZ allemands), donc quelque chose comme 2 millions de personnes dans le monde... lol.


----------



## ziommm (12 Juin 2012)

Moi il y a un truc qui me chiffonne, est-ce qu'il ont vraiment enlevé la jauge batterie LED sur le MBP Retina ?


----------



## KarToOnS (12 Juin 2012)

En faite, je pars m'installer au Canada, donc je compte y rester pas mal d'années comme j'ai dans l'idée de garder longtemps mon Macbook.
Je me demande si pour le prix auquel je l'obtiendrais au Canada, la question ne se pose pas, a savoir vaut-il son prix ou non?
Car en France, je ne ferais pas cette petite folie au prix ou il est vendu, mais j'hésite une fois arrivée au Québec.
Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Fabious62 (12 Juin 2012)

Moi j'hésite complètement entre le retina et le 15" normal mais avec écran mat...

C'est normal que l'option anti reflet n'est plus dispo sur les retina vous croyez ? (genre il est anti reflet de base peut être?)



Aussi à la sortie d'un nouveau macbook, fnac propose les nouveaux modèles combien de temps après généralement ?

Merci


----------



## kiri_le_clown (12 Juin 2012)

ziommm a dit:


> Moi il y a un truc qui me chiffonne, est-ce qu'il ont vraiment enlevé la jauge batterie LED sur le MBP Retina ?



D'après les nombreuses photos (Apple, TheVerge, ...), oui ils ont enlevé la jauge de batterie + le voyant qui montre si le mac est allumé ou non.


EDIT :



Fabious62 a dit:


> Moi j'hésite complètement entre le retina et le 15" normal mais avec écran mat...
> 
> C'est normal que l'option anti reflet n'est plus dispo sur les retina  vous croyez ? (genre il est anti reflet de base peut être?)
> 
> ...



Pas d'option anti-reflet sur le Retina, mais l'écran n'est pas mat ! (D'après Apple, beaucoup moins glossy, -75% de reflet si je ne me trompe pas)


EDIT 2 : Après le bug des 3suisses (-50% sur le site), si ma commande est refusée je me rabattrai sur un retina


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Juin 2012)

ziommm a dit:


> Moi il y a un truc qui me chiffonne, est-ce qu'il ont vraiment enlevé la jauge batterie LED sur le MBP Retina ?


 
Oui et la led blanche de veille.














Fabious62 a dit:


> Moi j'hésite complètement entre le retina et le 15" normal mais avec écran mat...
> 
> C'est normal que l'option anti reflet n'est plus dispo sur les retina vous croyez ? (genre il est anti reflet de base peut être?)
> 
> ...


 

Vitre 75% moins réfléchissante selon ce qui a été dit à la WWDC.


----------



## Subshadow (12 Juin 2012)

kiri_le_clown a dit:


> D'après les nombreuses photos (Apple, TheVerge, ...), oui ils ont enlevé la jauge de batterie + le voyant qui montre si le mac est allumé ou non.
> 
> 
> EDIT :
> ...



Je viens justement de poster un sujet sur l'anti-reflet 

Où as tu chopé l'info du -75% glossy ?

Et j'ai pas tout suivi, c'est quoi l'histoire des 50% chez 3suisses ?


----------



## Fabious62 (12 Juin 2012)

Merci pour l'info sur l'anti reflet 

Pascal toi tu recommanderais de prendre 16go de ram avec le retina ? (et 256go de dd ?)

Désolé pour la question merci d'avance ^^


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Vitre 75% moins réfléchissante selon ce qui a été dit à la WWDC.


 


Subshadow a dit:


> Où as tu chopé l'info du -75% glossy ?


----------



## Etienne000 (12 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Oui et la led blanche de veille.
> 
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h44 ----------
> ...



Et le port infrarouge, bien utile.

Je trouve par contre que l'omission du 'MacBook Pro' sur le bezel est très moche, cela fait limite Laptop No-Name..
Et en terme de design, ils ne se sont pas vraiment foulés je trouve.


----------



## kiri_le_clown (12 Juin 2012)

Subshadow a dit:


> Je viens justement de poster un sujet sur l'anti-reflet
> 
> Où as tu chopé l'info du -75% glossy ?
> 
> Et j'ai pas tout suivi, c'est quoi l'histoire des 50% chez 3suisses ?



Pour le glossy, pendant la présentation (hier soir) lien ici

Pour les 3 suisses, hier après-midi (j'ai vu ça vers 00h), un code de réduction permettait d'avoir -50% sur tout le site, mais vers 3h du matin il marchait plus*


EDIT : S'en passe des choses le temps d'écrire une réponse ^^


----------



## ziommm (12 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Oui et la led blanche de veille.



Ouch, c'est le genre de détails qui ne me plait vraiment pas. C'est une régression d'un point de vue ergonomique. 

On ne peut même pas savoir quand la machine est sous tension, en veille ou éteinte une fois le capot fermé.

Enfin je suis peut être tatillon, mais j'aime pas l'idée que mon portable se réveille pour X raison dans mon sac, ou même sur mon bureau, qu'il passe des heures à tourner dans le vide, sans que je puisse le remarquer. 

Il suffit de débrancher un périphérique USB sans y penser...


----------



## Subshadow (12 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


>



Sorry, mais les messages se sont croisés


----------



## subsole (12 Juin 2012)

Maintenant j'hésite entre le MBP Retina et un iPad.


----------



## ziommm (12 Juin 2012)

Je viens de remarquer aussi qu'il ont troqué les vis cruciformes pour des torx, de toute façon, il n'y a plus vraiment de raisons de l'ouvrir, à part pour le dépoussiérer...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Juin 2012)

C'est même pas du Torx mais du pentalobe comme sur les MacBook Air. C'est encore plus dur à trouver... A part sur iFixit, je ne sais même pas où ça se vend.

Les petits détails pointés par ziommm et Etienne000 me gênent également. Je sais qu'un portable avec des entrées d'air exposées est un vrai aspirateur. 

Au chapitre des petits trucs visuels qui _ne me plaisent pas trop_, il y a aussi la "bosse" à la base de l'écran vu de profil. 








Accessoirement, je laisse aux autres le soin d'essayer le nouveau châssis.


----------



## ziommm (12 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est même pas du Torx mais du pentalobe comme sur les MacBook Air. C'est encore plus dur à trouver...



Oups, j'ai pas pensé à compter les lobes. 

Sinon oui, autant dans les grandes lignes, c'est assez enthousiasmant, autant certains détails déplaisants s'accumulent... Et on a sûrement pas encore tout vu.

En tout cas j'ai vraiment hâte de voir les premiers benchmarks et stress-tests, je veux voir comment s'en sort le système de refroidissement, et aussi l'efficacité de ces fameux ventilos "asymétriques".


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Juin 2012)

ziommm a dit:


> Oups, j'ai pas pensé à compter les lobes.
> 
> Sinon oui, autant dans les grandes lignes, c'est assez enthousiasmant, autant certains détails déplaisants s'accumulent... Et on a sûrement pas encore tout vu.
> 
> En tout cas j'ai vraiment hâte de voir les premiers benchmarks et stress-tests, je veux voir comment s'en sort le système de refroidissement, et aussi l'efficacité de ces fameux ventilos "asymétriques".


 

En gros, j'attends la même chose que toi. Sauf que les benchs ne m'intéressent pas (ou plus) trop. J'avais déjà largement assez de puissance avec le MacBook Pro 2011 2,2 GHz. Soit dit en passant, il suffit de scruter la base de donnée de GeekBench : http://browser.primatelabs.com/ (2012 comme mot clé). C'est surtout le bruit et la chauffe du nouveau qui m'intrigue (pour le classique, ce sera à mon avis similaire aux 2011, peut-être mieux).

Pour la GeForce GT 650m, c'est entre 50 et 60% plus rapide que la Radeon HD 6770 pour une consommation similaire. NVIDIA ne s'est pas loupé sur Kepler et son 28 nm. La performance par watt est exemplaire. 

Pour la GeForce GT 650m : http://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-GT-650M.71887.0.html
Pour les IVB (comparés aux meilleurs SNB) : http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Intel-Ivy-Bridge-Quad-Core-Processors.73624.0.html


----------



## flotow (12 Juin 2012)

Mon ATI ne voit pas le Vdd très souvent.
Web, films (HD), etc. > HD3000
Aperture > ATI

Plutôt que de s'amuser à dessiner un microSIM, Apple ferait mieux de normaliser l'utilisation du mSATA. C'est différent de celui du MBA (comme tu l'as dit) qui lui même est différent du connecteur dans les laptop ASUS (je crois). 

75% de moins en reflets&#8230; ça restera toujours plus qu'un écran mat. Et à voir les images de Anandtech, ça reste brillant.

(ouhouh la politique de mise à jour mineure sur Aperture&#8230; )


----------



## orly (12 Juin 2012)

Quelqu'un sait la référence du processeur utilisé dans le 15" de base ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Juin 2012)

http://ark.intel.com/products/64900/Intel-Core-i7-3615QM-Processor-(6M-Cache-up-to-3_30-GHz)


----------



## Anouanou (12 Juin 2012)

Bonjour, est-ce que si j'ai bien compris, pour tout les MacBook Pro 15" la RAM est soudé? 
Si par exemple j'achete le Macbook pro 15" haut de gamme sans retina, me sera t'il possible de passé a 16 Go par la suite? Car sur le site impossible de prendre une config 16 Go.


----------



## Chrone (12 Juin 2012)

C'est soudé uniquement sur le retina et sur le air


----------



## ng28c (12 Juin 2012)

Je viens de remarquer, le MBP 15 a augmenté en prix, ça on le sait. mais l'option anti-reflet n'est plus qu'à 100 à la place de 150.

Même si au final cela ne change rien vu l'augmentation du prix


----------



## TheloniousMiles (12 Juin 2012)

C'est intéressant leur nouveaux ventilos asymétriques. La question qui vient tout de suite à l'esprit, c'est le choix des harmoniques! Ils ont très bien pu choisir un ensemble de fréquences dissonant, ou bien un accord Majeur, mineur, 7ème, une sawtooth ou encore une square wave... Évidement pas de sine wave, vu que c'est justement ce qu'ils ont voulu changer.


----------



## ley-wyni (12 Juin 2012)

On y est !!! Ils sont la.  Alors toujours mon éternel dilemme. Je sors d un IMac 24. Et j hésite entre MBP 17 full options Écran Hd antireflet ... dispo sur le referb (sûrement du neuf), ou le 15 Retina avec 512 GO de mémoire. Mon utilisation beaucoup d excel et word. Des films, un peu de photos... Je dois prendre une décision. À votre avis !?


----------



## Maxoubx (12 Juin 2012)

512go de ssd et un mac retina pour faire excel et word ... 
Un macbook air suffit largement ...


----------



## ziommm (12 Juin 2012)

Tient et encore un autre détail que je viens de remarquer, ils sont revenus en arrière sur le connecteur d'alimentation, avec le câble perpendiculaire.


----------



## Etienne000 (12 Juin 2012)

maxbordeaux a dit:


> 512go de ssd et un mac retina pour faire excel et word ...
> Un macbook air suffit largement ...



Un Macintosh Core2Duo aussi.. Franchement, je ne comprends pas -plus ?- cette quête de puissance, inutile pour pas mal de personnes.
Des gens qui vont changer leur modèle de 2010-2011 pour gagner 3 secondes à l'ouverture d'une application, est-ce vraiment nécessaire ?

Le MacBook Pro 17" 2009 me suffit amplement, je pensais le changer au début, et puis finalement, il se révèle assez puissant pour faire des taches quotidiennes. Pourquoi changer ?


----------



## Coyote bleu (12 Juin 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Un Macintosh Core2Duo aussi.. Franchement, je ne comprends pas -plus ?- cette quête de puissance, inutile pour pas mal de personnes.
> Des gens qui vont changer leur modèle de 2010-2011 pour gagner 3 secondes à l'ouverture d'une application, est-ce vraiment nécessaire ?
> 
> Le MacBook Pro 17" 2009 me suffit amplement, je pensais le changer au début, et puis finalement, il se révèle assez puissant pour faire des taches quotidiennes. Pourquoi changer ?


 
Certaines personnes dont je fais probablement parti retirent aussi une certaine satisfaction à avoir le dernier modele et en l'occurence celui avec le nouveau design, meme si ce n'est pas un besoin ca peut etre une envie 

Apres, je ne te dis pas que c'est raisonnable


----------



## Speedball (12 Juin 2012)

ziommm a dit:


> Tient et encore un autre détail que je viens de remarquer, ils sont revenus en arrière sur le connecteur d'alimentation, avec le câble perpendiculaire.



je me suis fait la même réflexion :/ je préfère le connecteur actuel en tout cas


----------



## robinrobin (12 Juin 2012)

Petit sondage pour un jeune homme qui n'a pas trop de moyens et qui voudrait se payer un macbook pro avec sa première paye...

À choisir entre ces trois modèles en 13,3" que feriez-vous à ma place ?

- Macbook Pro 2012 à 1249
- Macbook Air 2012 à 1249
- Macbook Pro 2011 (je n'ai pas trouvé à quel prix ils passent, mais ce sera certainement beaucoup moins cher je suppose)


Je suis tiraillé entre l'envie de faire des économies en achetant le MBP late 2011, et l'envie de profiter de l'USB3 et autres gadgets ajoutés au MBP 2012...


Pensez-vous que cela vaut vraiment le coup d'acheter le 2012 ?

Merci à tous


----------



## ley-wyni (12 Juin 2012)

maxbordeaux a dit:


> 512go de ssd et un mac retina pour faire excel et word ...
> Un macbook air suffit largement ...



J ai quand même besoin d'un écran confortable pour des lignes de chiffres... MacBook air trop petit. À savoir que je change mon ordi tous les 6 ou 7 ans. Je ne cherche pas nécessairement la nouveauté mais au moins un modèle récent pour repartir sur 6 ans mini. Alors je me dis pour un écart de 500. Je suis prêt à faire l effort mais es ce que ça vaut le coup ou je reste sur mon premier choix en 17 pouces !?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Juin 2012)

Le MacBook "Pro 13,3 pouces ne vaut rien. Il est né dépassé avec son écran 1280x800. Mieux vaut un MacBook Air 13,3 pouces ou un ultrabook genre Asus Zenbook autrement plus performant et mieux équipé qu'un MacBook "Pro" 13,3 pouces.


----------



## Etienne000 (12 Juin 2012)

robinrobin a dit:


> Petit sondage pour un jeune homme qui n'a pas trop de moyens et qui voudrait se payer un macbook pro avec sa première paye...
> 
> À choisir entre ces trois modèles en 13,3" que feriez-vous à ma place ?
> 
> ...



Le MBP 2011 ne baissera pas de prix dans la mesure ou il est moins cher que le modèle 2012.

Je conseillerais le MacBook Air, avec 8G de ram en option. L'écran est meilleur que celui du MBP 13", et il est bien plus agréable à transporter / Utiliser que le Pro.


----------



## TheloniousMiles (12 Juin 2012)

À noter que le MBP 15" retina est plus léger que le MBP 13".


----------



## jedai (12 Juin 2012)

Au fait, le Macbook Pro 13" rétina est toujours prévu (selon les rumeurs) pour août ou bien la keynote a implicitement infirmer cette rumeur ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Juin 2012)

Un MacBook "Pro" 13,3 sans ODD, avec de la RM soudée et un SSD, c'est à peu de choses près un MacBook Air 13,3 pouces. Perso, je doute... Je doute encore plus qu'Apple y loge un GPU (même si Asus l'a déjà fait). 

Pour ceux qui veulent voire les 5 résolutions possibles sur un écran Rétina : 1024x768 (immonde), 1280x800 (crap), 1440x900 (best/Retina), 1680x1050, 1920x1200.
http://www.anandtech.com/Gallery/Album/2078#1
1440x900 présente une qualité optimale alors que 1680x1050 et 1920x1200 sont dégradés par rapport à du natif (la faute au scaling).

D'autres infos sur la dalle : 
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5998/macbook-pro-retina-display-analysis

Diablo III tourne en 2880x1800 mais tous les jeux ne proposent pas la résolution de 2880x1800.


----------



## Etienne000 (12 Juin 2012)

Donc la surface de travail est moins grande que le MBP Retina que sur le 17". 

Conclusion : Le Retina 15" ne remplace pas le 17".


----------



## DjouleR1 (12 Juin 2012)

Anouanou a dit:


> Bonjour, est-ce que si j'ai bien compris, pour tout les MacBook Pro 15" la RAM est soudé?
> Si par exemple j'achete le Macbook pro 15" haut de gamme sans retina, me sera t'il possible de passé a 16 Go par la suite? Car sur le site impossible de prendre une config 16 Go.



Bonjour,

Je me permet de rebondir que cette question  puisque cela m'intéresse aussi......l'option à 16Go de RAM n'est visiblement pas disponible pour le MBP 15 "non retina" sur l'apple store mais cela est-il techniquement possible?
Y-a-t-il une limitation à 8Go pour ce modèle?
Merci pour votre réponse et désolé pour cette question de débutant!!!

Julien


----------



## bast1981 (12 Juin 2012)

Tiens Mr pascal l'article du cas qui avait vue juste !!
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/247642/rumeur-le-retour-des-macbook-pour-remplacer-les-macbook-pro
C'est lui qui dit qu'il y auras un 13" rétina pour Aout et si apple veux bien faire ils y mettrons peut étre la Nvidia. 
Enfin moi en 13" avec une carte graphique et un proc a 2.8 ou 2.9 ghz et en plus rétina mémoire flash ...
Ben je veux quoi même a 2000&#8364;.
Et en supposent que apple garde les même ecart de prix entre le 13" et le 15" rétina et non rétina ca donnerais le 13" a 1800&#8364;.
Quelqu un a un contre avis ou des infos de l'amis de l'amis d'un amis du copain de la petite soeur de tim cook ??


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Juin 2012)

Jusqu'à preuve du contraire, Rétina ou pas, 15 < 17. Si on fait du 1920x1200 parce que la dalle le permet (2880x1800), on voit autant de choses.

Au fait, sur les MacBook Pro actuel, l'upgrade vers ML est offert. C'est écrit dans les specs : 
*










OS X Mountain Lion. Bientôt disponible. Achetez un nouveau Mac aujourd'hui et profitez d'une mise à niveau gratuite vers la nouvelle version d'OS X dès cet été. En savoir plus...
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

* 
http://www.apple.com/fr/macbook-pro/specs/13-and-15-inch/
http://www.apple.com/fr/macbook-pro/specs/


----------



## TheloniousMiles (12 Juin 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Donc la surface de travail est moins grande que le MBP Retina que sur le 17".
> 
> Conclusion : Le Retina 15" ne remplace pas le 17".


La résolution de l'affichage est plus petite, mais la définition de l'écran est plus grande (ou plus fine).

La surface de travail est moins grande certes, donc à priori moins de place pour les icônes, affichage plus resserré de pages web. Mais dans OS X, on peut à ma connaissance diminuer la taille des icônes sur le bureau, et diminuer leur espacement (dites-moi si je me trompe), ce qui peut compenser le manque de résolution. Parallèlement, on peut diminuer la taille du texte et des images dans son navigateur web pour en afficher d'avantage à la fois.

Donc l'écran est configuré par défaut mais rien n'empêche d'augmenter son espace de travail.

Et au bout du compte, tout sur l'écran (icônes, photos, logiciels - à l'exception des logiciels pas encore mis au goût du jour) sera deux fois plus défini, deux fois plus fin que sur un 15" non-retina en 1440x900.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h21 ----------




Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Jusqu'à preuve du contraire, Rétina ou pas, 15 < 17.http://www.apple.com/fr/macbook-pro/specs/


Je suis pas d'accord. Si on pousse le raisonnement jusqu'au bout, un ecran 17" de 16x10 pixels serait mieux qu'un ecran 15" retina? Pour jouer à snake ou à tetris, peut-être, et encore pas sur...


----------



## Coyote bleu (12 Juin 2012)

Ces screens sont quand meme etranges, car si c'était de l'upscale depuis un ecran de MBP retina, meme upscale à 1920x1080, la capture devrai faire 2880x1800 alors que là lle fait 3840x2400 ... On retrouve le meme phénomène sur le 1680x1050.

Je suis le seul à trouver ca incohérant par rapport au principe de l'upscaling ? Comment le screen peut avoir une résolution supérieur a celle de l'écran ???:mouais:


----------



## TheloniousMiles (12 Juin 2012)

Coyote bleu a dit:


> Ces screens sont quand meme etranges, car si c'était de l'upscale depuis un ecran de MBP retina, meme upscale à 1920x1080, la capture devrai faire 2880x1800 alors que là lle fait 3840x2400 ... On retrouve le meme phénomène sur le 1680x1050.
> 
> Je suis le seul à trouver ca incohérant par rapport au principe de l'upscaling ? Comment le screen peut avoir une résolution supérieur a celle de l'écran ???:mouais:


C'est vrai que c'est bizarre. Probablement que tout le coté firmware est d'ores et déjà prêt pour des écrans mieux définis comme ceux de l'iPhone mais en grand...


----------



## Swoop250 (12 Juin 2012)

Ouchh.... délai de livraison de 2 à 3 semaine pour MBP Retina.... relou :rose:


----------



## 7up (12 Juin 2012)

Je suppose que l'extension de Ram n'est pas possible sur le nouveau MBP Retina après achat tout comme les MBA?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Juin 2012)

Coyote bleu a dit:


> Ces screens sont quand meme etranges, car si c'était de l'upscale depuis un ecran de MBP retina, meme upscale à 1920x1080, la capture devrai faire 2880x1800 alors que là lle fait 3840x2400 ... On retrouve le meme phénomène sur le 1680x1050.
> 
> Je suis le seul à trouver ca incohérant par rapport au principe de l'upscaling ? Comment le screen peut avoir une résolution supérieur a celle de l'écran ???:mouais:


 
Il y a un article qui explique qu'OS X calcule les images en double résolution avant de les rendre à l'écran (lien tiré du même post) : http://www.anandtech.com/show/5998/macbook-pro-retina-display-analysis



> Even at the non-integer scaled 1680 x 1050 setting, the Retina Display looks a lot better than last year's high-res panel. It looks like Apple actually renders the screen at twice the selected resolution before scaling it to fit the 2880 x 1800 panel (in other words, at 1920 x 1200 Apple is rendering everything at 3840 x 2400 (!) before scaling - this is likely where the perf impact is seen, but I'm trying to find a way to quantify that now). Everything just looks better. I also appreciate how quick it is to switch between resolutions on OS X. When I'm doing a lot of work I prefer the 1920 x 1200 setting, but if I'm in content consumption mode I find myself happier at 1440 x 900 or 1680 x 1050.


----------



## TheloniousMiles (12 Juin 2012)

Mais si la résolution (de l'affichage) maximum proposée est 1440x900, pourquoi des screens de 3840x2400? Ça devrait pas plutôt être 2880x1800?


Edit: L'ecran comporte 2880x1800 pixels, en affichage natif de 1440x900, on a donc une image deux fois plus nette que sur un écran non-retina. Mais OS X peut émuler un affichage de 1920x1200 (et même plus), mais seulement toujours avec cet écran 2880x1800 pixels. Donc l'image n'est alors "plus que" 1.5x plus nette.


----------



## Speedball (12 Juin 2012)

Donc au final, c'est juste un écran 1440x900, mais 2x plus net quoi


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (12 Juin 2012)

Moi j ai un peu peur que le macbook pro devienne obsolète et voir même qu il disparaisse d'ici 2 ans au pire, du fait qu Apple va mettre du retina en standard partout de plus en plus, du coup les mises à jours ne se feront plus sur le MBP mais que sur le next gen, et moi qui veut en prendre un pour l amortir pour 5 ou 6 ans, je ne sais que faire...deja que l on a vu que certaines mises a jour ne se feront pas sur le macbook air 1ere génération, je ne sais que penser... Non ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Juin 2012)

Speedball a dit:


> Donc au final, c'est juste un écran 1440x900, mais 2x plus net quoi


 
C'est pas mal du tout comme résumé. 




OsX PinGouiN a dit:


> Moi j ai un peu peur que le macbook pro devienne obsolète et voir même qu il disparaisse d'ici 2 ans au pire, du fait qu Apple va mettre du retina en standard partout de plus en plus, du coup les mises à jours ne se feront plus sur le MBP mais que sur le next gen, et moi qui veut en prendre un pour l amortir pour 5 ou 6 ans, je ne sais que faire...deja que l on a vu que certaines mises a jour ne se feront pas sur le macbook air 1ere génération, je ne sais que penser... Non ?


 
Il y a des chances. C'est un coup de sonde ce MacBook Pro Rétina plus fin et sans ODD.


----------



## Chrone (12 Juin 2012)

Finalement ça sera un MBA pour moi. Le fait que le disque soit soudé change la donne. 

Je préfère partir sur un 512go directement (donc MBA full option 13") que sur un retina entrée de gamme. 

Je pense être tranquille pour quelques années. Bon courage à ceux qui ont pris le retina, parce qu'il faut être patient !


----------



## kiri_le_clown (12 Juin 2012)

Selon certains dire le MacBook Pro Retina ne chaufferait pas (beaucoup), serait silencieux en utilisation "normale" (Web / Traitement texte / Petite retouche d'image / ... )

Source : LaptopMag, LoopInsight, ...

(j'ai lu quelque part / ou vu dans une vidéo, je ne sais plus, que  l'utilisateur ne savait pas s'il avait déclenché les ventilateurs ou  non mais je ne retrouve pas ) 

Bref, les test vont commencer à arriver !


----------



## flotow (12 Juin 2012)

kiri_le_clown a dit:


> Selon certains dire le MacBook Pro Retina ne chaufferait pas (beaucoup), serait silencieux en utilisation "normale" (Web / Traitement texte / Petite retouche d'image / ... )
> 
> (j'ai lu quelque part / ou vu dans une vidéo, je ne sais plus, que  l'utilisateur ne savait pas s'il avait déclenché les ventilateurs ou  non mais je ne retrouve pas )



Euh, c'est le cas sur les MBP early 2011 aussi quand tu bloques la HD3000.
Pour les ventilateurs, ça tourne toujours. Et avec un SSD, la machine est complètement silencieuse.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Juin 2012)

Silencieux en bureautique, c'est pas un tour de force. C'est en charge que la question se pose.


----------



## flotow (12 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Silencieux en bureautique, c'est pas un tour de force. C'est en charge que la question se pose.


Euh, moi je répondais par rapport aux éléments évoqués au dessus  

Je préfère que ça ventile mieux en faisant du bruit que moins sans bruit.
(mais égal ou mieux sans/peu de bruit, ça me va aussi )

Déjà, en limitant l'utilisation sur la HD3000 ça limite pas mal la chauffe. Et dans beaucoup de cas, le GPU n'est pas vraiment utile.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Juin 2012)

Je ne ciblais pas ta réponse. Je dis juste qu'un MacBook Pro 15" silencieux en bureautique, c'est normal, ventilateurs à 2000 rpm, toussa. C'est quand on joue ou qu'on tire dans le processeur et/ou le GUP que ça change. :rateau: C'est ce que j'aimais avec mon modèles 2010 : j'ai jamais eu les ventilos à plus de 4500 rpm.


----------



## adlc11 (12 Juin 2012)

Re-Salut, hier soir le forum était en maintenance, ou saturé, donc je n'ai pu revenir qu'aujourd'hui...


Je suis, donc, allé faire un tour sur le site d'apple, enchainant ainsi les mauvaises nouvelles... 

J'ai compris qu'une nouvelle gamme de macbook pro vient de sortir, plus fine, avec un écran retina etc... mais hors budget pour moi ! 

Je voulais, à la base, juste un macbook pro 13 pouces, jusqu'à hier à 1149 euros...

Ce soir, je découvre que le nouveau macbook pro 13" a juste une meilleur carte graphique, avec un processeur un peu mieux... et c'est TOUT ! Et combient ? *1250* euros !!!!!

Moi qui avait déjà un budget serré à la base (je trouvais déjà que 1150 euros c'était beaucoup), je suis très déçu : pourquoi augmenter le prix pour quasiment aucune évolution ?!

J'ai aussi remarqué que le MacBook Air 13" était exactement au même prix (1250 euros), pour un processeur un peu moins puissant que le macbook Pro 13" et un peu moins de capacité de stockage... Donc j'hésite entre les deux !

C'est mon cadeau de BAC (si je lai ^^ ), donc je ne veux pas me tromper...

Mon utilisation sera essentiellement de la bureautique, beaucoup de traitements de textes, pour la fac, et internet. 

Lequel me conseillez-vous ? Le seul "problème", c'est la perte du lecteur CD sur le Air...


----------



## liittle-piianist (12 Juin 2012)

Oui c'est vrai que les nouveaux MBP sont hors de prix, mais bon, ils ont aussi pas mal d'avantage 

Sinon pour ton utilisation, je pense qu'il est preferable de prendre un MBA, plus fin, plus transportable ... Et largement assez puissant pour ton utilisation.

de nos jours un lecteur DVD n'est pas indispensable. En 2 ans, j'ai du utiliser deux fois mon lecteur sur mon PC ..


----------



## adlc11 (12 Juin 2012)

Merci pour cette réponse rapide 

D'accord...  Le hic, c'est que j'hésite à mettre le même prix pour un ordi moins puissant... 

Est ce que le MacBook Air est aussi solide que le Pro ? Est-ce qu'il durera aussi longtemps que le Pro?
Est ce que le fait qu'il soit techniquement moins puissant fera qu'il ramera plus vite que le Pro ? Etc... C'est surtout sur ces détails là que j'hésite... 

Le fait qu'il soit plus petit c'est bien, mais ça fait pas tout*

En plus, je crois que c'est obligatoire pour moi d'acheter le Pac Office : comme je vais recevoir de nombreux documents de mes profs l'année prochaine, documents provenant d'un PC, un vendeur de Boulanger m'avait expliqué qu'il fallait absolument le Pack office pour pouvoir lire tous les documents venant d'un PC sur Mac (Une question de format, de compatibilité, je sais plus trop) Du coup, je serais obligé de prendre le MBP, qui lui pourra lire le CD du Pack Office... 
C'est vrai tout ça ?


----------



## liittle-piianist (12 Juin 2012)

Pour la question de la solidité, j'en sais rien. Toujours est-il que je  trouve que les mac se degrade beaucoup moins vite que les PC surtout au  niveau de la batterie.

Ensuite qu'il rame ou pas, ca depend ce que tu utilises comme logiciel,  mais je pense que pour naviguer, les videos etc. la ram suffit  amplement. Sur les PC's beaucoup de personnes cliquent partout sur les sites, et ca installe pleins de saloperie au demarrage etc. c'est ca qui fait ramer. Aucun soucis de ce cote la sur mac 

Ensuite pour la version de office, je suis presque sur que tu peux l'avoir en dematerialiser  http://www.microsoft.com/mac/faq/no-dvd-drive, ca repond a ta question


----------



## adlc11 (12 Juin 2012)

Tu veux dire, le télécharger en l'acheter sur un site ? (genre sur O1.net) ?

J'attends les réponses des autres "connaisseurs" de MacBook Air/Pro pour savoir lequel de deux je prends... 

Edit : merci pour le lien


----------



## dandrimontp (12 Juin 2012)

Slt,

Je suis dégouté, je viens juste de m'acheter le MacBook Pro 13" I7 2,8Mhz.
A chaque fois que je fais des achats, un nouveau modèle voit le jour juste après...


----------



## liittle-piianist (12 Juin 2012)

Tu l'as achete quand ?!


----------



## Pascal_TTH (12 Juin 2012)

alexous110394 a dit:


> Re-Salut, hier soir le forum était en maintenance, ou saturé, donc je n'ai pu revenir qu'aujourd'hui...
> 
> 
> Je suis, donc, allé faire un tour sur le site d'apple, enchainant ainsi les mauvaises nouvelles...
> ...


 
Si tu trouves les nouveaux trop cher pour ce qu'il apporte, ce qui se comprend, tu peux acheter un 2011 : http://www.i-comparateur.com/acheter-x10p0104087.htm

MacBook Pro 13'' 2011 : 1079 &#8364; sur Amazon FDPin




dandrimontp a dit:


> Slt,
> 
> Je suis dégouté, je viens juste de m'acheter le MacBook Pro 13" I7 2,8Mhz.
> A chaque fois que je fais des achats, un nouveau modèle voit le jour juste après...


 

Si moins de 15 jours sur boutique en ligne, droit de rétracation et voilà...


----------



## adlc11 (12 Juin 2012)

Non non, je préfère avoir la dernière génération, quitte à acheter quelque chose de cher, autant qu'il soit "dernier cri".

J'hésite juste entre le Air et le Pro (13")


----------



## Mateo97120 (12 Juin 2012)

Perso j'ai franchi le pas ce soir même, mon Macbook unibody late 2008 (assez collector car unique modèle unibody sans la mention "pro") commence à fatiguer mais il a rendu de fiers services et je l'ai trimbalé partout, un changement de batterie et un ajout de ram ont permis de prolonger sa durée de vie. 

Content donc de cette expérience j'ai commandé le MBP 13 "de base" et je pense que je vais voir clairement la différence entre mon core 2 duo + 9400M et le nouveau en Ivy bridge 
J'avais investi 1500 euros dans mon unibody et je trouve que pour 4 années d'utilisation intensive c'est plutôt rentable, j'espère donc avoir la même qualité sur ce nouveau modèle.


----------



## ThoTokio (12 Juin 2012)

dandrimontp a dit:


> Slt,
> 
> Je suis dégouté, je viens juste de m'acheter le MacBook Pro 13" I7 2,8Mhz.
> A chaque fois que je fais des achats, un nouveau modèle voit le jour juste après...


C'est pas comme si ça faisait plusieurs semaines qu'on était au courant qu'il y aurait une conférence le 11 juin et que de nouveaux MBP étaient très susceptibles d'y être présentés.


----------



## jacobinet (13 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous !

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum mais je suis ce sujet (parfois passionnant) depuis sa création.  Ayant remarqué la qualité et la pertinence de certaines interventions je me permet de vous demander votre avis concernant mon éventuelle future acquisition.

Je suis un "professionnel" de la MAO (Musique Assistée par Ordinateur) et je souhaite remplacer mon MBP 2009 par la nouvelle génération.  Je ne suis pas intéressé par les modèles Retina.  Je n'ai pas l'utilité d'un tel écran et le fait que la RAM soit soudée me dérange.  Bref, j'ai l'intention de "monter" moi-même ma machine à partir du modèle 15" - 2,6 Ghz et, n'ayant jamais ouvert de MBP auparavant, je me pose quelques questions.

Comme je viens de l'écrire, j'ai l'intention de prendre un modèle 15" - 2,6 Ghz équipé d'un HD Serial ATA de 750 Go à 7200 tours que je compte remplacer par un SSD 256 Go (un conseil qualité/efficacité pour le choix ?) et par la même occasion remplacer le Superdrive par ce même HD.  Le but étant d'avoir le SSD pour l'environnement logiciel et le HD pour les sauvegardes.  Selon vous, ces manuvres sont-elles possibles sur cette nouvelle gamme ?  

Par ailleurs, j'aimerais booster la RAM à 16 Go.  Est-il possible de changer les deux barrettes de 4 Go SDRAM DDR3 à 1 600 MHz par 2 autres (modèle équivalent ou supérieur s'il existe) de 8 Go ?  Si oui, est-ce facile à réaliser ?

En résumé, pourriez-vous m'orienter pour mes achats et me confirmer les possibilités de "tuning" ?

En vous remerciant, bonsoir.

J.


----------



## liittle-piianist (13 Juin 2012)

@Jacobinet bienvenue !!

Ces modifications etaient possible sur l'ancienne gamme. Comme la nouvelle conserve le même châssis, tu pourras normalement réaliser les même modification. 

Pour ce qui est du SSD, je te conseil de regarder plusieurs comparatif (clubic en a sorti un récemment). Tu pourras alors choisir au plus proche de ton utilité. 

Pour la Ram sur les mbp retina elle est soudée, sur le modèle que tu veux non, profite en . Dans l'ancienne gamme il y avait un papier a l'intérieur de la boite qui expliquer comment changer le DD et la ram.


----------



## blytock (13 Juin 2012)

MacBook pro classique 2,6 GHz commandé hier avec l'offre imagine R, au final cela m'a coûté 2051 soit 220 de réduction. Profitez-en si vous le pouvez ! ^^


----------



## Etienne000 (13 Juin 2012)

blytock a dit:


> MacBook pro classique 2,6 GHz commandé hier avec l'offre imagine R, au final cela m'a coûté 2051 soit 220 de réduction. Profitez-en si vous le pouvez ! ^^



J'espère que tu as pris l'option 'HD', pour 100 cela en vaut la peine


----------



## blytock (13 Juin 2012)

Oui j'ai pris cette option mais je voulais m'attardé sur le prix de base x)


----------



## Ckartman (13 Juin 2012)

alexous110394 a dit:


> Non non, je préfère avoir la dernière génération, quitte à acheter quelque chose de cher, autant qu'il soit "dernier cri".
> 
> J'hésite juste entre le Air et le Pro (13")



Sur l'Apple Store Education le MPB est a 1180 et pour 1 de plus tu as 80 de bon d'achat pour l'App store 

http://store.apple.com/fr-edu


----------



## Etienne000 (13 Juin 2012)

blytock a dit:


> Oui j'ai pris cette option mais je voulais m'attardé sur le prix de base x)



Dalle mate ou brillante ?


----------



## Swoop250 (13 Juin 2012)

Bon ben voila  craquage en règle effectué

Commande du MBP Retina avec 16Go de Ram :love:

Plus qu'a attendre 3 ou 4 semaines....   :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Coyote bleu (13 Juin 2012)

Sommes nous sure que les 16 Go de RAM sont bien neccessaires ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (13 Juin 2012)

Swoop250 a dit:


> Bon ben voila craquage en règle effectué
> 
> Commande du MBP Retina avec 16Go de Ram :love:
> 
> Plus qu'a attendre 3 ou 4 semaines.... :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


 

Tu as bien fait de prendre 16 Go. Au moins, tu ne regretteras jamais...


----------



## Swoop250 (13 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Tu as bien fait de prendre 16 Go. Au moins, tu ne regretteras jamais...



Quitte à craquer autant le faire à fond.... et puis vu qu'elle est soudée..... on est jamais trop prudent   Je ne sais pas combien pèseront les vidéos et mes fichiers photos RAW dans 2 ans... (ils font déjà 30Mo chacun... à ce jour).

L'option SSD à 769Go pour 500  me parait par contre complétement folle.... (surtout qu'il est n'est pas soudé   comme tu me l'as appris    donc d'ici 2 ans fort à parier que des solutions existeront si on a besoin de plus de place.

Il restera bien sur à prendre l'apple care dans 11 mois 

Le seul truc qui me retenait c'est le côté "risque d'essuyer les plâtres" sur un modèle qui est refondu en profondeur.... mais bon  faut bien se faire plaisir un peu .

Seul truc relou... la livraison !!!  4 semaines c'est LONG !


----------



## Pascal_TTH (13 Juin 2012)

Swoop250 a dit:


> Quitte à craquer autant le faire à fond.... et puis vu qu'elle est soudée..... on est jamais trop prudent  Je ne sais pas combien pèseront les vidéos et mes fichiers photos RAW dans 2 ans... (ils font déjà 30Mo chacun... à ce jour).
> 
> L'option SSD à 769Go pour 500  me parait par contre complétement folle.... (surtout qu'il est n'est pas soudé comme tu me l'as appris  donc d'ici 2 ans fort à parier que des solutions existeront si on a besoin de plus de place.
> 
> ...


 
J'aurais agit de la même manière. D'ailleurs je l'ai fait pour mon MacBook Air 11,6 pouces 2010 : 128 Go, 4 Go et j'ai même pris le plus gros processeur. Certes, c'est pas le même budget mais bon, sur le fond, l'idée est la même. Pour le SSD, il y a rapidement eu des alternatives pour les MacBook Air, ça viendra aussi pour les Retina. L'Apple Care dans 11 mois, c'est parfait pour espacer les frais. Et puis ce genre de machine (hors casse, vol, panne hors garantie) ne sera pas dépassée avant 4 ou 5 ans voire plus même en usage intensif. 

Je trouve déjà que les 1 à 3 jours ouvrés sont longs...  Mais bon, ça fait presque 2 mois que je n'ai plus mon MacBook Pro.


----------



## jacobinet (13 Juin 2012)

liittle-piianist a dit:


> @Jacobinet bienvenue !!
> 
> Ces modifications etaient possible sur l'ancienne gamme. Comme la nouvelle conserve le même châssis, tu pourras normalement réaliser les même modification.
> 
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse.  Je vais me renseigner pour le SSD.

Il est donc possible de mettre 16 Go de RAM dans le Macbook Pro 2012 et où puis-je trouver des barrettes compatibles ?

D'autres avis, conseils ?


----------



## Coyote bleu (13 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Tu as bien fait de prendre 16 Go. Au moins, tu ne regretteras jamais...


 
Il se peut que je dise une bétise, mais hormis pour les personnes souhaitants garder leur machine plusieurs années (disons 2 ans minimum) ou cellesqui savent d'ors et déjà qu'elle en feront une utilisation tres gourmande en RAM telle que du montage vidéo, de la CAO ou encore du graphisme (j'en oublis surement), les 8 Go de RAM ne sont ils pas suffisants ? 

De ma propre experience, sur mon MBP 15" 2.2 Ghz 2011 avec ses 4 Go de RAM, meme avec iTunes et Safari en tache de fond plus Lightroom 3 et Photoshop CS4 pour retoucher des RAW d'EOS 7D, faire des panoramas ou des HDR, je n'ai jamais constaté une utilisation complète des 4 Go de RAM. 

Apres bien sure je ne verifie pas toutes les 5 sec qu'elle est la quantité de RAM utilisée. Par contre effectivement, j'ai pu constater plusieurs fois une utilisation supérieur à 3 Go. 

Fort de ce constat, le fait de doubler la quantité de RAM me semble suffisant non ?? Au pire des cas, et le peu de fois ou cela pourra s'averer etre neccessaire, du swap sur un SSD doit quasiement etre transparant non ? :mouais:


----------



## Etienne000 (13 Juin 2012)

Coyote bleu a dit:


> Il se peut que je dise une bétise, mais hormis pour les personnes souhaitants garder leur machine plusieurs années (disons 2 ans minimum) ou cellesqui savent d'ors et déjà qu'elle en feront une utilisation tres gourmande en RAM telle que du montage vidéo, de la CAO ou encore du graphisme (j'en oublis surement), les 8 Go de RAM ne sont ils pas suffisants ?
> 
> De ma propre experience, sur mon MBP 15" 2.2 Ghz 2011 avec ses 4 Go de RAM, meme avec iTunes et Safari en tache de fond plus Lightroom 3 et Photoshop CS4 pour retoucher des RAW d'EOS 7D, faire des panoramas ou des HDR, je n'ai jamais constaté une utilisation complète des 4 Go de RAM.
> 
> ...



RAM soudée, donc le mieux est de prendre 16Go, que ce soit nécessaire ou non. De toute manière, cela le deviendra un jour ou l'autre.


----------



## Coyote bleu (13 Juin 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> RAM soudée, donc le mieux est de prendre 16Go, que ce soit nécessaire ou non. De toute manière, cela le deviendra un jour ou l'autre.


 
Je suis d'accord avec le dernier point, mais le truc c'est "est ce que ca sera le cas avant le remplacement de la machine ?" car il les vendent quand meme 200 (175 avec l'AOC) les Go de RAM supplémentaires 

Apres dans le cas d'un renouvelement annuel que je peux encore me permettre avec les offre AOC, cela sera peut etre un (leger ) handicap à la revente ...


----------



## Speedball (13 Juin 2012)

En tout cas agréablement surpris par les premiers tests ssd/usb3 
Rien a voir avec leur ssd vendu avec leurs modèles 2011
Hâte de pouvoir tester la machine, actuellement "en cours d'expédition"


----------



## Etienne000 (13 Juin 2012)

Coyote bleu a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec le dernier point, mais le truc c'est "est ce que ca sera le cas avant le remplacement de la machine ?" car il les vendent quand meme 200 (175 avec l'AOC) les Go de RAM supplémentaires
> 
> Apres dans le cas d'un renouvelement annuel que je peux encore me permettre avec les offre AOC, cela sera peut etre un (leger ) handicap à la revente ...



Au contraire, cela sera un point positif à le revente, puisque l'acheteur aura une machine encore 'dans le coup' si tu décides de revendre le MBP 

Et puis avec l'AOC, tu peux te faire plaisir non ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (13 Juin 2012)

Qu'est-ce qui est surprennant ?


----------



## Coyote bleu (13 Juin 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Au contraire, cela sera un point positif à le revente, puisque l'acheteur aura une machine encore 'dans le coup' si tu décides de revendre le MBP
> 
> Et puis avec l'AOC, tu peux te faire plaisir non ?


 
Oui bien sure, je parlais justement du fait de rester en 8 Go 

Par contre je serai pret à parier que si le fait de passer à 16 Go me permettra probablement de le vendre plus vite, je ne recupererai jamais le 175 mis en plus et donc je ne me servirai (pour ma part) surement jamais 

+1 pour l'AOC, surtout cumulé avec l'offre "Back to school" qui reduit en quelque sorte le coup de cette RAM à 95 

Avez vous une experience de la revente de MBP, peut on esperer decemment les revendre rapidement aux cotes affichées sur Mac2sell par exemple ??


----------



## Speedball (13 Juin 2012)

Oui en général, j'ai vendu le miens la semaine dernière au prix de la cote


----------



## Coyote bleu (13 Juin 2012)

Speedball a dit:


> Oui en général, j'ai vendu le miens la semaine dernière au prix de la cote


 Sur les annonce MacG ou sur un autre support


----------



## Speedball (13 Juin 2012)

Coyote bleu a dit:


> ​ Sur les annonce MacG ou sur un autre support



Oui sur les annonces macgé


----------



## Pascal_TTH (13 Juin 2012)

La batterie est collée sur les MacBook Pro Rétina (voir : http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/MacBook-Pro-with-Retina-Display-Teardown/9462/1)


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (13 Juin 2012)

Désolé je fais double réponse ou question mais ici je crois que la réponse enfin ma question sera la plus adéquate je pense...  Je voulais savoir, on parle des applis qui seront retravaillés pour le Next Gen au niveau de sa résolution afin qu ils soient compatible avec celui ci. Mais... Ma question est, est ce que les applis retravaillés pour supporter la résolution du Next Gen seront ils compatible à ce moment là avec un MBP normale... ?


----------



## DJ-Snowly (13 Juin 2012)

OsX PinGouiN a dit:


> Désolé je fais double réponse ou question mais ici je crois que la réponse enfin ma question sera la plus adéquate je pense...  Je voulais savoir, on parle des applis qui seront retravaillés pour le Next Gen au niveau de sa résolution afin qu ils soient compatible avec celui ci. Mais... Ma question est, est ce que les applis retravaillés pour supporter la résolution du Next Gen seront ils compatible à ce moment là avec un MBP normale... ?



Je vais te répondre par une question:

Est ce qu'une application fait pour iOS 5 et optimiser pour l'écran Retina de l'iPhone fonctionnera sur le 3GS ? 

Il y a toujours deux version des icones, la version "normal" et la version Retina "@x2".


----------



## adlc11 (13 Juin 2012)

J'aurais une autre question (toujours en hésitation entre le Pro et le Air).

J'ai remarque que le nouveau MBP 13" avait seulement une résolution de 1280x800, alors que le MPA 13" grimpait à 1 440 x 900 ! 

Est ce qu'on voit une nette différence entre les deux ?

Et aussi : est ce que le MacBook Air 13" est plus fragile que le Pro ? Comme il est plus fin, plus petit, etc... ? Lequel est susceptible de durer plus longtemps dans le temps ?


----------



## speedlink (13 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous, je compte me commander un des nouveaux MacBook pro 15" (pas le rétina), la version de base avec 4gb de ram. J'aimerai pouvoir mettre 8gb de ram mais sans passer par Apple, car j'ai cru comprendre qu'il était facile de la changer soit même et que c'était moins cher. Si c'est le cas, je dois racheter une fois 4gb ou 2 fois 4gb ou 8gb? Et où je peux commander ces barrettes sachant que je suis en Suisse, sur amazon c'est possible? Et dernière question laquelle je dois prendre? Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (13 Juin 2012)

2 x 4 Go de DDR3-1600 SoDimm, ça se trouve n'importe où. Il faut 2 minutes pour changer. Pour les marques : Curcial, Corsair ou Kingston mais PAS macway.


----------



## speedlink (13 Juin 2012)

Merci pour la réponse rapide!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h17 ----------

Juste pour être sûr, ça c'est ok?

http://www.microspot.ch/microspot/p...ail.jsf?current=1&DCSext.Ref=&R=8803041607681


----------



## Etienne000 (13 Juin 2012)

C'est même parfait


----------



## adlc11 (13 Juin 2012)

personne pour me répondre (peut être faudrait-il que j'ouvre un nouveau topic ?)


----------



## speedlink (13 Juin 2012)

Merci Etienne000!


----------



## flambi (13 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir à tous. Je voulais savoir si la qualité d'écran en prenant l'option HD mat (1680 × 1080) sur l'Apple Store pour le MacBook Pro était vraiment bonne par rapport à la définition standard (1440 × 900). Merci beaucoup à tous !!


----------



## Swoop250 (13 Juin 2012)

flambi a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous. Je voulais savoir si la qualité d'écran en prenant l'option HD mat (1680 × 1080) sur l'Apple Store pour le MacBook Pro était vraiment bonne par rapport à la définition standard (1440 × 900). Merci beaucoup à tous !!



Certains aiment le côté Glossy... mais oui la différence est importante. Pour le coup rien de mieux que de comparer dans un Apple store... (au moins pour le côté mat).

Pour la différence sur le HR, je laisse les possesseurs de HR te répondre


----------



## getanorth (13 Juin 2012)

Je me tâte entre attendre les premiers tests et commander maintenant, 3-4 semaines de livraison ça fait mal...

Je vais prendre le 15" Retina 1er modèle à 16go de RAM, une belle bête pour les 3-4 ans à venir.


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (13 Juin 2012)

Moi je me tâte toujours entre le normale et le rétina... 
à cause du prix, de l attente et du fait que je veux le garder au moins 4 ou 5 ans...
Surtout que je ne fais que très peu de retouches photos ainsi que un peu de montage video (novice), car tout ça ce sera plus en amateur et surtout par plaisir que professionnellement, et niveau jeux, si j'en fait ce sera peut être un jeux qui est dernier cris mais sinon c'est plus de l'émulateur (snes, megadrive) et des anciens jeux... 
Donc le retina... Malgré sa beauté je n'en ai pas besoin... mais qu'est ce que c'est beau lol, ça donne envie de craquer mais faut rester raisonnable...
Mais ce qui m&#8217;embête comme je le dis par dessus tout c'est que je veux pouvoir au moins le garder 5 ans et j'aimerais pouvoir être à jour a chaque fois le plus possible...


----------



## Etienne000 (13 Juin 2012)

getanorth a dit:


> Je me tâte entre attendre les premiers tests et commander maintenant, 3-4 semaines de livraison ça fait mal...
> 
> Je vais prendre le 15" Retina 1er modèle à 16go de RAM, une belle bête pour les 3-4 ans à venir.



Tu peux lire un test ici : 

http://www.engadget.com/2012/06/13/apple-macbook-pro-with-retina-display-review/

@ flambi (J'adore ton nom ) : La version Haute résolution permet d'avoir un affichage plus fin, plus agreable à l'oeil. 
Pour avoir eu les deux versions, le retour à la version 'normale' a été difficile : On a l'impression que tous les éléments affichés sont gros, et flous.
Je n'irais pas jusqu'à dire que la différence est la même qu'entre un iPhone 3GS / 4, mais elle se ressent .


----------



## jacobinet (13 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> 2 x 4 Go de DDR3-1600 SoDimm, ça se trouve n'importe où. Il faut 2 minutes pour changer. Pour les marques : Curcial, Corsair ou Kingston mais PAS macway.



Je cherche la même chose mais 2 x 8 Go, est-ce que ça existe ?  Et est-il possible de mettre 2 x 8 dans le nouveau Core i7 2,6 GHz ?


----------



## kolargol31 (13 Juin 2012)

pour ce qui suive mes periples:

Je suis à TOKYO et hier je suis passé à 7 shops APPLE a AKIHABARA, pour voir le RETINA....


Et et et et.... *SOLD OUT DANS TOUT LE JAPON DES RETINA ! ! ! ! ! !*


----------



## Pascal_TTH (14 Juin 2012)

jacobinet a dit:


> Je cherche la même chose mais 2 x 8 Go, est-ce que ça existe ? Et est-il possible de mettre 2 x 8 dans le nouveau Core i7 2,6 GHz ?


 
Oui et oui. Sauf que ce n'est pas rentable à faire maintenant.




kolargol31 a dit:


> pour ce qui suive mes periples:
> 
> Je suis à TOKYO et hier je suis passé à 7 shops APPLE a AKIHABARA, pour voir le RETINA....
> 
> ...


 

Voilà, tu es donc allé au Japon pour rien. :rateau:


----------



## Etienne000 (14 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Oui et oui. Sauf que ce n'est pas rentable à faire maintenant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et j'espère qu'il va rentrer vite car monsieur doit m'envoyer mon SSD, attendu avec impatience dans mon MacBook Pro .

Pour les 16Go de rem, je dirais au contraire que c'est le moment d'y aller : à moins de 120 les 16Go, c'est pas franchement cher..


----------



## kolargol31 (14 Juin 2012)

Slt Etienne, 

je t'ai MP 


ben je suis déçu car j'ai pas pu voir un RETINA

ça doit pas être si nul pour que les japonais s'y soient jeter dessus encore que bon ils sont qd meme pas mal G33K


pour ce qui est des SSD, au japon le M4 256Go est à 165 TTC


----------



## kiri_le_clown (14 Juin 2012)

Bon après engadget, voici un petit test de TheVerge.
Le nouveau MacBook Pro Retina est, niveau chaleur, comme les 2011 . . . Ça chauffe beaucoup quoi ! ^^
Sinon pour le reste, ça (me ) donne plutôt envie !


----------



## Etienne000 (14 Juin 2012)

Je ne comprends vraiment pas pourquoi aucun des deux sites ne mets en 'cons' le fait que la ram soit soudée.
C'est quand même négatif du fait que ce soit un ordinateur 'pro' et que vu le prix de la machine, on soit en mesure de demander une possibilité de changer Ram / SSD comme on le souhaite 

Sinon, j'aimerais bien un MBP 'retina' sans le retina, avec de la mémoire / Disque amovibles, et une belle Dalle Mate.
Là, je serais conquis :love:.

EDIT : Il est nécessaire de constater cependant que le Retina, en terme de prix est plutôt agressif vu le SSD de 256Go inclus dans le modèle à 2199$, par rapport au Pro 'normal'


----------



## kolargol31 (14 Juin 2012)

moi le fait qu'il y est pas de dalle mat cela me pose un pb super gros!!!!


Sinon ils annoncent une tres tres grosse reduction des reflets (cf le site d'apple, j'ai la flemme de chercher)
donc peut etre que .... peut etre que ... peut etre que ... ce sera une bombe ce retina


enfin pour moi cette presentation de nouveaux MBP est une reussite...

:love::love:


----------



## kiri_le_clown (14 Juin 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Je ne comprends vraiment pas pourquoi aucun des deux sites ne mets en 'cons' le fait que la ram soit soudée.
> C'est quand même négatif du fait que ce soit un ordinateur 'pro' et que vu le prix de la machine, on soit en mesure de demander une possibilité de changer Ram / SSD comme on le souhaite
> 
> Sinon, j'aimerais bien un MBP 'retina' sans le retina, avec de la mémoire / Disque amovibles, et une belle Dalle Mate.
> ...



La RAM soudée est vraiment un énorme point noir mais le problème n'est pas seulement la RAM, comme on peut le voir sur iFixIt, faut vraiment prendre un AppleCare parceque si problème il y a ... Aie Aie Aie ^^



kolargol31 a dit:


> moi le fait qu'il y est pas de dalle mat cela me pose un pb super gros!!!!
> 
> 
> Sinon ils annoncent une tres tres grosse reduction des reflets (cf le site d'apple, j'ai la flemme de chercher)
> ...



Comme on peut le voir sur certaines images comme ici par exemple :







Faut pas s'attendre à un écran en concurrence avec du mat ! Après, c'est une dalle IPS, alors bon faut faire un choix


----------



## clement-t (14 Juin 2012)

Bonjour je suis le post depuis le début et je me tate à prendre le petit retina 

Je pense prendre la ram en plus mais j'hésite avec la classe supérieur de processeur et de disque dur. Que me conseillez vous ? (Sachant que je fais beaucoup de montage avec FCP X et Aperture)

AOC permet d'avoir des meilleurs réductions que le store de l'éducation ?  Comment faire pour commander (sans être à l'université participant à l'AOC ?)

Merci !


----------



## kolargol31 (14 Juin 2012)

ben connaitre quelqu'un chez APPLE


----------



## clement-t (14 Juin 2012)

Ah mince pas d'autre solution ?


----------



## DJ-Snowly (14 Juin 2012)

clement-t a dit:


> Bonjour je suis le post depuis le début et je me tate à prendre le petit retina
> 
> Je pense prendre la ram en plus mais j'hésite avec la classe supérieur de processeur et de disque dur. Que me conseillez vous ? (Sachant que je fais beaucoup de montage avec FCP X et Aperture)
> 
> ...



J'ai la chance d'avoir les avantage AOC. Voici les prix que j'ai sur la gamme des Macbook Pro:







Malheureusement, je n'ai pas encore les moyens (étant étudiant) de me payer un nouveau MBP...


----------



## clement-t (14 Juin 2012)

Etant étudiant (et pas de moyens considérables) j'aimerai également profiter de ces prix. Comment se passe ta commande ? As tu un lien ? (cela m'aiderait considérablement).

EDIT : J'ai trouvé ça http://store.apple.com/fr_aoc_122808 mais je peux commander sans être dans cette université ? Apple fait il attention ?


----------



## totoffff (14 Juin 2012)

Moi je voudrais vous livrer ma réflexion sur le prix de ce nouveau MacBook pro Retina.

Comparer aux anciens modèles je ne le trouve pas cher, je m'explique:

Aujourd'hui sur le refurb un late 2011 en 2.2 avec une CG de 512 coute 1399 et un début 2011 avec un CG de 1Go et un HD de 750 Go et un écran *1050 coute 1799 

À ce prix si on veux rajouter un SSD et de la RAM c'est encore ± 300

Sans forcement arriver à avoir le prix AOC sur un Rétina il est quand même facile d'obtenir le prix éducation donc, faites le calcul !!!

Je recherche quand même un15"  i7 quadri coeurs  d'occass mais là les annonces pour l'instant c'est vraiment du n'importe quoi, car les prix sont souvent plus cher que neuf sous prétexte que les gars ont payé leurs ordis plus de 2000 il en veulent ±1700 donc pour de l'occas ils ne sont pas arrivés.


----------



## Chrone (14 Juin 2012)

Sinon il existe le store BnpParibas ...

http://store.apple.com/fr_edu_5001180


----------



## Etienne000 (14 Juin 2012)

Fiozo a dit:


> Sinon il existe le store BnpParibas ...
> 
> http://store.apple.com/fr_edu_5001180



J'allais en parler : C'est -10% pour les clients BNP (Et je crois qu'il faut être étudiant aussi)


----------



## CultureMac (14 Juin 2012)

Existe-t-il un lien pour la réduction de -15% en étant étudiant ?


----------



## Coyote bleu (14 Juin 2012)

DJ-Snowly a dit:


> J'ai la chance d'avoir les avantage AOC. Voici les prix que j'ai sur la gamme des Macbook Pro
> [...]


 
Juste par curisoté, de quel université depend tu pour avoir ces tarifs ?? Pour ma part, en étant chez Ionis et l'Université de Toulouse en meme temps, je touche le retina à 2005.69&#8364; des deux coté comme pour l'AOC de l'ICES ... :mouais:


----------



## atcha_sama (14 Juin 2012)

Coyote bleu a dit:


> Juste par curisoté, de quel université depend tu pour avoir ces tarifs ?? Pour ma part, en étant chez Ionis et l'Université de Toulouse en meme temps, je touche le retina à 2005.69 des deux coté comme pour l'AOC de l'ICES ... :mouais:



Il le touche à combien ? Le proxy de mon boulot empeche l'affichage de son screenshot 

Sinon je suis aussi chez Ionis ( à paris ) . Pour le coup, je vais surement le prendre avec 16go de Ram pour etre tranquille.


----------



## flambi (14 Juin 2012)

Ça y est, j'ai commandé mon MBP i7 2.6 GHz avec l'écran mat HD + 750 Go à 7200 t/m. 2138 quand même !  J'attends la livraison, j'ai hâte


----------



## Coyote bleu (14 Juin 2012)

atcha_sama a dit:


> Il le touche à combien ? Le proxy de mon boulot empeche l'affichage de son screenshot
> 
> Sinon je suis aussi chez Ionis ( à paris ) . Pour le coup, je vais surement le prendre avec 16go de Ram pour etre tranquille.


 
Il le touche à 1937  Je pensais à tord visiblement que les offre AOC était identique :mouais:



flambi a dit:


> Ça y est, j'ai commandé mon MBP i7 2.6 GHz avec l'écran mat HD + 750 Go à 7200 t/m. 2138 quand même !  J'attends la livraison, j'ai hâte


 
Et par curiosité, à ce prix la sans SSD, qu'est ce qui t'as fait opter pour le classique et non le Retina ?


----------



## atcha_sama (14 Juin 2012)

flambi a dit:


> Ça y est, j'ai commandé mon MBP i7 2.6 GHz avec l'écran mat HD + 750 Go à 7200 t/m. 2138 quand même !  J'attends la livraison, j'ai hâte



2181 mon mbp pro retina avec 16go :rateau:

Le marketing Apple qui oblige de prendre des ram chez eux (et rien que chez eux ). 
Augmentation et amortissement tres rapides des couts elevé de l'ecran Retina spotted (tout compte le fait d'avoir une machine avec des ports en moins et soudé  ).

apple care dans 6 mois environ. 

Je vais le garder 3 ans minimum.


----------



## Coyote bleu (14 Juin 2012)

atcha_sama a dit:


> 2181 mon mbp pro retina avec 16go :rateau:


 
Qu'en est il des délais de livraison annoncés ?


----------



## atcha_sama (14 Juin 2012)

Coyote bleu a dit:


> Il le touche à 1937  Je pensais à tord visiblement que les offre AOC était identique :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> Et par curiosité, à ce prix la sans SSD, qu'est ce qui t'as fait opter pour le classique et non le Retina ?




wow , a ouai quand meme  ! 67euros de moins que nous, le bougre  . 

C'est surement parce qu'il a un ecran mat et le 15" est plus complet niveau connectique pour une puissance egale  ( bon sans SSD ) qu'il aura le choix de prendre plus tard . 

D'ailleurs ces 15" classique sont capable d'encaisser 16go de ram ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h24 ----------




Coyote bleu a dit:


> Qu'en est il des délais de livraison annoncés ?



Attention je l'ai pas encore commandé  . 

J'irais dans apple store et je le commanderai sur place ( pour "feter" ce craquage ) .


----------



## skurty (14 Juin 2012)

Après avoir vu le message DJ-Snowly, j'aurai voulu savoir si c'était possible de commander en connaissant quelqu'un qui en bénéficie ? (avoir un nom de facturation/livraison différent de celui utilisé pour se connecter)

Sinon je viens de découvrir les promo avec la carte Imagine'R, équivalentes à celles de la BNP.


----------



## DJ-Snowly (14 Juin 2012)

Coyote bleu a dit:


> Juste par curisoté, de quel université depend tu pour avoir ces tarifs ?? Pour ma part, en étant chez Ionis et l'Université de Toulouse en meme temps, je touche le retina à 2005.69 des deux coté comme pour l'AOC de l'ICES ... :mouais:



J'étudie à SUPINFO. 




atcha_sama a dit:


> Il le touche à combien ? Le proxy de mon boulot empeche l'affichage de son screenshot
> 
> Sinon je suis aussi chez Ionis ( à paris ) . Pour le coup, je vais surement le prendre avec 16go de Ram pour etre tranquille.



Je le touche à 1937.52 euros exactement. 



Coyote bleu a dit:


> Il le touche à 1937  Je pensais à tord visiblement que les offre AOC était identique :mouais:



Il y a effectivement des différences en fonction des AOC, j'ai pas trouvé moins cher que le miens pour le moment. 



skurty a dit:


> Après avoir vu le message DJ-Snowly, j'aurai voulu savoir si c'était possible de commander en connaissant quelqu'un qui en bénéficie ? (avoir un nom de facturation/livraison différent de celui utilisé pour se connecter)
> 
> Sinon je viens de découvrir les promo avec la carte Imagine'R, équivalentes à celles de la BNP.




J'ai commander 2 Macbook Pro pour ma famille avec mes avantages. Ils sont évidemment passer par moi avec mon compte qui est lié à mon ID SUPINFO. Après je ne sais pas comment se passe la vérification. Mais j'éviterais d'abuser de cette promotion quand même. C'est censé être pour l'étudiant uniquement et pas pour tout le monde.


J'ai aussi des avantages sur les options, passé à 16Go de RAM sur le MBP Retina me coute 169 euros au lieux de 200 euros. Et je peux passer à 768 Go de SSD pour 424 euros au lieu de 500 euros.


----------



## TheloniousMiles (14 Juin 2012)

Avec tout ces gens qui touchent, ça va laisser des traces de doigts...


----------



## SneakyFrenchy (14 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous, je lis ce topic depuis pas mal de mois déjà et j'ai décidé de vous demandez votre aide.
Comme beaucoup ici j'imagine je souhaite acheter un nouveau MBP. J'avais prévu le coup et revendu mon IMac il y a quelque mois de ça et je tape ces lignes depuis un vénérable IBook G4 qui a dû souffler sa 6ème bougie depuis longtemps.
Je suis actuellement au Canada et les prix sont vraiment plus avantageux qu'en Europe.
Le choix qui s'offre à moi :
MBP rétina 2.3 GHz + SSD 256 GB + 16Gb de RAM pour environ 1974 euros (obligation de prendre l'apple care d'ici un an)

ou

MBP "normal" i7 2.6GHz + HDD 750GB 7200rpm + 8Gb RAM + écran HD (brillant ou mat j'hésite beaucoup encore) pour environ 1934 euros et au quel j'ajouterais surement un SSD à la place du super drive pour mettre l'OS dessus

Je suis plutôt un gamer. Il m'arrive de passer beaucoup de temps sur SC2, (bientôt Diablo 3), Portal 2, TF, ect... 
J'ai également une bibliothèque musical assez importante (environ 130 Gb), du coup le SSD 256Gb me rebute un peu mais l'attrait de la rapidité du tout SSD m'attire beaucoup. J'aimerais pouvoir le garder au moins 4 ans.
Qu'en pensez-vous?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal_TTH (14 Juin 2012)

A mon avis, dès qu'il y aura de vrais tests, on va vite apprendre que la surface chauffe énormément et que jouer longtemps ou faire des rendus 3D (c'est finalement pareil) rend la machine tellement chaude qu'elle ne sera pas agréable à utiliser. Un des tests parle d'une température désagréable près de la touche U quand le processeur est en burn test. Alors quand le CPU et le GPU seront en charge... 

C'est une des raisons de mon choix d'un modèle classique. Le prix n'est absolument pas un argument dans mon cas vu que le MacBook Pro 15'' 2,6 GHz HiRes que j'ai acheté est plus cher que le Retina 2,3 GHz. Accessoirement, j'ai déjà un SSD Crucial M4 256 Go qui attend son Mac et je n'ai pas le loisir d'attendre un mois de ivraison. Enfin, je préfère laisser aux autres le soin de vérifier la judicieuse conception du nouveau châssis. Ah oui, j'ai du mal au-delà de 1680x1050 sur un 15 pouces mais cette résolution me convient parfaitement. 

PS : Loin de moi l'idée de dissuader l'achat d'un Rétina. Perso, je ne l'ai pas retenu et je sais pourquoi.


----------



## DJ-Snowly (14 Juin 2012)

J'écris actuellement ce message depuis un Macbook Pro Retina, et franchement, c'est bluffant.

Travaillant dans un APR, nous l'avons reçu aujourd'hui et c'est vraiment impressionnant. La qualité de l'écran est époustouflante ! Même en changeant la résolution, ça reste net.

L'ordinateur est très très réactif, tout s'ouvre en un instant.

Coté design, c'est propre, beau ! on sent qu'il est plus léger. La couleur de l'aluminium est aussi un peu différente, elle est légèrement plus foncé, et je trouve vraiment très beau !

Enfin bon, un véritable bijou, je suis dessus depuis 10 mins, et je ne peux déjà plus me passer de l'écran Retina.


----------



## TheloniousMiles (14 Juin 2012)

Combien l'option SSD de 512 Go (au lieu de 256) sur le premier modèle retina aurait-elle coûté, si elle avait été proposée par Apple, selon vous? Plus chère ou moins chère que l'option 16 Go de RAM (au lieu de 8) à 200 &#8364;?

Je suis comme Sneaky Frenchy, j'ai une bibliothèque iTunes conséquente et je me vois difficilement survivre dans le long terme avec 256 Go internes en tout et pour tout. Bien dommage (et à coup sûr calculé) de la part d'Apple de ne pas offrir l'option des 512 Go dans le premier modèle...


----------



## Pascal_TTH (14 Juin 2012)

C'est 500  sur le MacBook Air pour passer de 256 à 512 Go, donc pareil.


----------



## TheloniousMiles (14 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> C'est 500  sur le MacBook Air pour passer de 256 à 512 Go, donc pareil.


Aaah je commence à comprendre. En fait c'est 500  les 256 Go, qu'on passe de 256 à 512 ou de 512 à 768. Ce qui veut dire qu'on ne remplace pas les barrettes de flash mais qu'on en rajoute une, ou deux, de chacune 256 Go. Il y aurait donc la place pour 3 barrettes dans un MBP retina?


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (14 Juin 2012)

Dans le macbook pro classic je voulais savoir, le disque dur de 1 terra est il bien ou pas ?
Trop cher les ssd par rapport à leurs volumes...


----------



## kolargol31 (14 Juin 2012)

pour ce qui est de l'offre AOC, le max possible à obtenir est 18,7%

j'en parle en conaissance de cause, mais alors pour ce qui est de l'ecole à laquelle je suis affiliée j'en parlerai pas 


sinon d'ici un mois hop le retina sera mien


par contre je suis allé sur MAC2SELL pour voir à cb vendre mon 15" late 2011 + SSD M4 256 + Hi res + ecran mat + 750Go de HDD + optibay + divers accessoires + AC...

Ben euh comment dire.... si je le vends au prix indiqué je serai fort .... 

ils annoncent (sans la prise en compte de l'ecran et de l'AC environ 2500


----------



## Coyote bleu (14 Juin 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> pour ce qui est de l'offre AOC, le max possible à obtenir est 18,7%
> 
> j'en parle en conaissance de cause, mais alors pour ce qui est de l'ecole à laquelle je suis affiliée j'en parlerai pas
> 
> ...



Peut etre pas ce prix la mais j'espere pour toi au moins 1800 

Pour ma part, ils me donne pour un MBP 15" early 2011 2,2 GHz, 4 Go, Hi Res glossy, SSD 128 Go (une config à 2350) ... 1730. Ca fait rever mais je m'estimerai aussi (tres ) heureux d'en tirer ce prix la en prenant en compte l'ecran HD et son état limite neuf


----------



## Pascal_TTH (14 Juin 2012)

TheloniousMiles a dit:


> Aaah je commence à comprendre. En fait c'est 500  les 256 Go, qu'on passe de 256 à 512 ou de 512 à 768. Ce qui veut dire qu'on ne remplace pas les barrettes de flash mais qu'on en rajoute une, ou deux, de chacune 256 Go. Il y aurait donc la place pour 3 barrettes dans un MBP retina?


 

Non, c'est 1 seule barrette. C'est juste que la hausse de prix n'est pas linéaire.


----------



## kolargol31 (14 Juin 2012)

pour la rette de stockage, je pense qu'il serait judicieux d'attendre de voir ce que OWC (par exemple) va mettre sur le marché...


----------



## insight (14 Juin 2012)

Salut,

J'aimerais remplacer mon MBP 15 i5 2.4 Ghz datant de 2010 par un nouveau MBP 2012. Je compte m'en servir pour faire du montage vidéo/étalonnage (FCPX, Premiere CS6, Davinci Resolve 9) et du coup je me demandais s'il était plus judicieux de se tourner vers un modèle Retina 2.6 Ghz, 16 Go de RAM ou alors un modèle classique 2.6 Ghz, 16 Go de RAM (que j'installerai moi-même) ainsi qu'un SSD (que j'installerai aussi). Pensez-vous qu'il y aura des différences de perfs entre les deux machines ? En outre, serait-il judicieux de prendre l'upgrade au niveau du processeur en passant à un 2.7 Ghz (encore une fois mon utilisation tournera autour du traitement vidéo).

Merci d'avance !

Edit : j'ai aussi peur que, du fait de la plus grande résolution de l'écran, la carte graphique soit plus sollicitée avec le modèle Retina que le modèle classique et que cela ait un impact sur les performances du MBP.


----------



## Etienne000 (14 Juin 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> pour la rette de stockage, je pense qu'il serait judicieux d'attendre de voir ce que OWC (par exemple) va mettre sur le marché...



J'attends toujours un MP concernant le SSD .

@ insight : Pascal TTH a déjà dit que la définition de l'écran retina avait un impact presque infime sur les performances graphiques 

Franchement, si tu peux t'offrir le deuxième modèle en Retina, fonce


----------



## mdgy (14 Juin 2012)

Je compte attendre des tests un peu plus poussés sur la température et le bruit du MBPR avant de passer à l'acte 

Tu comptes faire des tests sur le MBP (°C,dB) que tu as commandé Pascal ou tu penses que ce sera similaire aux résultats que tu as obtenu avec le MacBook Pro 2011 Core i7 2,2GHz(Quad Core)?


----------



## blytock (14 Juin 2012)

hum, petite question :
Lors de la commande, le traitement de l&#8217;article avant l&#8217;expédition dure forcément 3 jours ? Sachant que j'ai pris un macbook pro classique HR glossy. ça presque 2 jours et demi que j'attend l'envoie !  (j'abuse un peu je sais)


----------



## TheloniousMiles (14 Juin 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Non, c'est 1 seule barrette. C'est juste que la hausse de prix n'est pas linéaire.


Ben si justement, +500  pour passer de 256 à 512, et +500  de 512 à 768. C'est justement le fait que ce soit linéaire qui m'a fait imaginer qu'ils se contentaient de rajouter des barrettes de 256 les unes à coté des autres.

Mais puisque tu dis qu'il n'y a qu'une barrette, alors je comprend pas trop. En général, une augmentation de 100% de la capacité dans un même volume ça coûte cher, mais une augmentation de 200%, c'est une prouesse technologique qui coûte souvent plus que simplement 2x plus cher. Pas l'air d'être le cas ici pourtant.


----------



## SneakyFrenchy (15 Juin 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses, je vais prendre le MBP "normal" 2.6GHZ écran HD. Par contre je souhaiterais mettre un SSD et je voulais savoir quelle marque vous me conseillez?
Sinon à priori, il n'y a pas de changements au niveau de l'installation entre la version late-2011 et la version 2012?
Merci encore


----------



## kolargol31 (15 Juin 2012)

en terme de perfs/fiabilité/tarif/etc etc 

le M4 de CRUCIAL est très très bien placé! 

un conseil regarde sur plein de sites de vente par correspondance pour faire jouer la concurrence car on peux le trouver à moins de 200


----------



## Etienne000 (15 Juin 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> en terme de perfs/fiabilité/tarif/etc etc
> 
> le M4 de CRUCIAL est très très bien placé!
> 
> un conseil regarde sur plein de sites de vente par correspondance pour faire jouer la concurrence car on peux le trouver à moins de 200



J'aurais plutôt tendance à conseiller le 830 de chez Samsung qui a un meilleur rapport qualité/Prix à mon gout .


----------



## Pascal_TTH (15 Juin 2012)

blytock a dit:


> hum, petite question :
> Lors de la commande, le traitement de larticle avant lexpédition dure forcément 3 jours ? Sachant que j'ai pris un macbook pro classique HR glossy. ça presque 2 jours et demi que j'attend l'envoie !  (j'abuse un peu je sais)


 
Pareil : http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/suivi-de-commande-des-macbook-pro-2012-a-1125492.html


----------



## getanorth (15 Juin 2012)

MBP Retina 2.6 16gb commandé! Avec ça je vais pouvoir me régaler dans les applis musicales (tous les tests affirment un son exceptionnel) et tenir au moins 3 ans.

Ah et en écrivant je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai oublié l'Apple Care :rose: Je rectifie ça tout de suite!


----------



## jacobinet (15 Juin 2012)

getanorth a dit:


> MBP Retina 2.6 16gb commandé! Avec ça je vais pouvoir me régaler dans les applis musicales (tous les tests affirment un son exceptionnel) et tenir au moins 3 ans.
> 
> Ah et en écrivant je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai oublié l'Apple Care :rose: Je rectifie ça tout de suite!



Prends l'Apple Care lorsque la garantie se termine.  Tu gagnes 1 an.


----------



## CultureMac (15 Juin 2012)

getanorth a dit:


> MBP Retina 2.6 16gb commandé! Avec ça je vais pouvoir me régaler dans les applis musicales (tous les tests affirment un son exceptionnel)



Quand tu parles de son exceptionnel s'agit-il du son des haut-parleurs intégrés ou du traitement son de la prise jack ? A quels tests fais-tu référence ? 
Pour ce qui est de l'Apple Care il n'y a pas d'urgence tu pourras le prendre plus tard avant l'expiration de l'année de garantie légale.


----------



## OsX PinGouiN (15 Juin 2012)

Coucou, il y a t il une veritable difference notable concernant les processeurs entre le premier prix (2,30 ghz) et le deuxieme prix (2,60 ghz) avec ram de 16 pour les deux Rétina Sachant que c'est pour 5 ans... ? Merci pour vos réponse car j'hesite toujours entre le classique et le Rétina...


----------



## Nyrvan (15 Juin 2012)

jacobinet a dit:


> Prends l'Apple Care lorsque la garantie se termine.  Tu gagnes 1 an.



l'Apple Care est une extension de garantie de deux ans en plus de la garantie initiale. Donc que tu la prennes le jour de l'achat ou le dernier jour de ta garantie initiale, cela ne change rien.

http://www.apple.com/chfr/support/products/faqs.html


----------



## getanorth (15 Juin 2012)

CultureMac a dit:


> Quand tu parles de son exceptionnel s'agit-il  du son des haut-parleurs intégrés ou du traitement son de la prise jack  ? A quels tests fais-tu référence ?
> Pour ce qui est de l'Apple Care il n'y a pas d'urgence tu pourras le  prendre plus tard avant l'expiration de l'année de garantie  légale.



Des premiers tests US publiés (je crois que MacGé en fait une synthèse  dans un article). Je parle du son des hauts-parleurs, les tests ne  disent rien quant à un traitement par jack.




OsX PinGouiN a dit:


> Coucou, il y a t il une veritable difference notable concernant les processeurs entre le premier prix (2,30 ghz) et le deuxieme prix (2,60 ghz) avec ram de 16 pour les deux Rétina Sachant que c'est pour 5 ans... ? Merci pour vos réponse car j'hesite toujours entre le classique et le Rétina...



Pour le processeur, 2,30 suffit à une utilisation "basique" quotidienne de ton portable, le 2,60 c'est pour le travail gourmand comme le travail son/photo/vidéo. 

Pour la RAM, le truc c'est que ce nouveau Macbook est caractérisé par du 95% soudé. Si tu prends 8gb, tu ne pourras pas changer à l'avenir. Or pour une longue durée, je trouve ça risqué... Si ça se trouve dans 3-4 ans les programmes seront plus lourds car plus poussés, donc 8gb pourraient ne pas suffire. Mais là encore, ça dépend de l'utilisation que tu fais de ton mac.


----------



## Etienne000 (15 Juin 2012)

Je suis sur le Retina, c'est une belle machine 

L'écran est assez bluffant en soi, mais les reflets sont toujours présents


----------



## adlc11 (15 Juin 2012)

Je viens de lire la news sur la page d'accueil du site concernant les supposés futurs macbook pro 13" Retina...

Comme beaucoup, ça me donne très envi, d'autant plus que j'ai été très déçu de voir qu'Apple avait juste crée une nouvelle version Retina 15", totalement hors de prix.

J'ai juste une question : peut on estimer approximativement le prix ? 

Est ce que les prix seront les mêmes que les MacBook Pro actuels (ou juste 100-200 euros de plus) ou, à votre avis, est ce qu'ils grimperont à des prix avoisinant les 1600-1700 euros ?


----------



## getanorth (15 Juin 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Je suis sur le Retina, c'est une belle machine
> 
> L'écran est assez bluffant en soi, mais les reflets sont toujours présents



Chanceux, tu l'as commandé chez Apple? Je suis bluffé par tous ceux qui le reçoivent cette semaine alors qu'on m'annonce fin juillet


----------



## lyrane (15 Juin 2012)

Je suis ravie du mien avec son écran hé n'ait reflets et quand je compare avec m iPad pour un ordi l écran retira à beaucoup trop de reflets pour travailler...pour l iPad c est agréable car il est pour moi orienté internet, jeux etc. Mais pour travailler les reflets sont nettement plus gênants.

L usb3 est bienvenue je pense si on a les périphériques qui vont avec... Après le fait qu il n y ait plus le lecteur interne me gêne car il faudra emmener toujours un externe avec soi....

La ram soudée je n y tiens pas non plus...  Bref je ne revendrai pas mon Mb pro actuel pour celui ci

PS. Le somme convient très bien aussi !


----------



## Etienne000 (15 Juin 2012)

getanorth a dit:


> Chanceux, tu l'as commandé chez Apple? Je suis bluffé par tous ceux qui le reçoivent cette semaine alors qu'on m'annonce fin juillet



Pas à moi, chez iTribu 

Mais je viens de le commander, version de base avec option 16Go de ram  

Délai : 1 mois :/


----------



## DJ-Snowly (15 Juin 2012)

alexous110394 a dit:


> Je viens de lire la news sur la page d'accueil du site concernant les supposés futurs macbook pro 13" Retina...
> 
> Comme beaucoup, ça me donne très envi, d'autant plus que j'ai été très déçu de voir qu'Apple avait juste crée une nouvelle version Retina 15", totalement hors de prix.
> 
> ...



A mon avis ça sera dans les 1600 - 1700 euros comme tu dis. L'écran Retina coute assez cher. Et si ils intègrent les autres technologie présente dans le Macbook Retina actuel, ça risque de faire monter la facture.

Mais je serais tanter même à 1700 euros par un bon Macbook Pro 13" en Retina. Avec un i7 Dual-core ou Quad-Core, 8Go de RAM en standart, une partie graphique correct... Enfin bref, le même qu'actuel mais en 13".


----------



## dandrimontp (21 Juin 2012)

dandrimontp a dit:


> Slt,
> 
> Je suis dégouté, je viens juste de m'acheter le MacBook Pro 13" I7 2,8Mhz.
> A chaque fois que je fais des achats, un nouveau modèle voit le jour juste après...



Je l'ai acheté en avril 2012.
Bon c'est pas grave, il fonctionne à merveille et comme je découvre le monde du Mac, j'en aurais pas fait le tour avant l'an prochain...

Je viens du monde Windows et franchement le Mac c'est un pur bonheur et la qualité est présente !!!


----------



## ness_Du_frat (22 Juin 2012)

Et moi, je me dis : Pourquooooooi ils n'ont pas fait un nouveau macbook 17" ? Pas que j'aurais vendu le mien pour en prendre un nouveau, mais quand je voudrai le changer dans quelques années, je ne pourrai plus en avoir un aussi grand... Bon, si ça se trouve, à ce moment-là, la technologie aura changé et on aura des écrans dépliables ou je ne sais quoi ^^ 
Faudrait que j'aille faire un tour au apple store pour voir ce fameux écran retina, je suis curieuse


----------



## tropezina (22 Juin 2012)

j'ai reçu le mien retina 2.3Gh et j'en suis plus qu'heureux, je pense qu'il y aura l'avant retina et l'après....


----------



## zirko (22 Juin 2012)

Effectivement même pour les personnes faisant essentiellement du net l'écran retint est somptueux. Revenir sur un écran "standard" ne  se fait pas sans mal.


----------

